# Seguimento Europa 2009



## nimboestrato (3 Jan 2009 às 10:49)

O frio vai sendo cada vez mais consistente na Europa.
Se exceptuarmos a P.I. o sul de Itália e Grécia e a Irlanda, toda a Europa tirita de frio.







[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Não sendo uma vaga excepcionalmente fria é contudo  abrangente e ao que tudo indica duradoira, ameaçando inclusivé  chegar aonde ainda não chegou.
Veremos os desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

*O general Inverno vai-se instalando pelo continente europeu ...*

*Intense vague de froid en Turquie*

Une intense vague de froid touche depuis maintenant plusieurs jours l'est et le centre de la Turquie.
Des records de froid journaliers et mensuels ont été battus, localement la température est descendue sous les -35°C (-36°C à Erzurum). Des chutes de neige abondantes bloquant de nombreux villages ont également été observées, principalement le long de la mer Noire.

Meteorologic 

*Chutes de neige jusqu'en plaine à surveiller ce lundi sur le nord du pays*

Le froid se met en place sur notre pays, et les températures ne sont pas encore prêtes à repasser au dessus de 0°C sur le nord-est du pays. Cette vague de froid va envahir tout le pays dans les prochains jours, mercredi et jeudi prochain semblent être les 2 journées les plus froides pour le moment, avec des températures qui pourraient atteindre les –12°C à –15°C voire jusqu’à –20°C dans certains endroits comme sur les montagnes des Vosges ou du Jura.
Lundi une dégradation neigeuse va se mettre en place par le nord du pays.
L’anticyclone qui protège actuellement le Nord de la France va se décaler légèrement vers l’Ouest, laissant alors glisser une perturbation venue de mer du Nord. Cette perturbation neigeuse va arriver par le Nord-Est du pays, touchant dès la nuit de dimanche à lundi tous les départements situés le long de la frontière franco-belge, ainsi que le Nord et le Pas de Calais.
En cours de matinée, les chutes de neige gagnent la région Centre, l’île de France, Champagne-Ardenne, Bourgogne Franche-Comté et l’Alsace Lorraine.
On peut s’attendre à des cumuls de 1 à 3 cm sur le Pas de Calais, la région Centre, l’île de France.
La perturbation devrait ensuite se déplacer vers la région Rhône Alpes tout en perdant de son intensité. Il faudra rester prudents mardi ou des chutes de neige sont aussi attendues sur l’extrême Sud-Est du pays.
Attention également à mercredi ou une perturbation devrait remonter de Méditerranée, chargée d’humidité elle devrait donner de la neige sur les régions situées autour de la Méditerranée au contact d’un air bien froid présent sur ces régions.

Météo World


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Jan 2009 às 09:55)

E o Sr.General Frio que há um bom par de dias já estava instalado na Europa de Leste alarga a sua influência agora  também à Europa Ocidental:






[/URL][/IMG]

As temperaturas hoje às 06 UTC são bem o exemplo de como o frio tem avançado  de Leste para Oeste e já se registam mesmo na Europa do sul temperaturas baixas .E a tendência já todos sabemos : -Mais frio para os próximos dias e alguns países como por exemplo a França ,preparam-se para eventuais quedas de neve significativas.
Veremos os desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Met (5 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Noticia euronews de 05/01:

_Na Polónia, um nevão provocou o caos nas estradas de todo o país. Os polacos foram surpreendidos pelas más condições atmosféricas. Nas principais estradas chegaram a registar-se filas de 30 quilómetros de extensão. Há também registo de uma vítima mortal devido ao frio. Trata-se de um homem de 45 anos.

Na Alemanha situação idêntica com os automobilistas a serem apanhados de surpresa pelas fortes quedas de neve. Um manto branco cobriu as cidades de Colónia e Hamburgo. O aeroporto de Dusseldorf esteve mesmo encerrado durante três horas.

França também não escapou ao mau tempo. As regiões do norte, centro e oeste do país foram assoladas pelas fortes chuvas e pela neve. Durante a tarde, as autoridades mantiveram os alertas laranja em vários departamentos.

Na Bélgica, as filas de trânsito também atingiram os 30 quilómetros, sobretudo nos principais eixos de acesso a Bruxelas. No aeroporto da capital belga, para além dos atrasos devido ao mau tempo, muitos voos foram cancelados.

A Grã-Bretanha também entra na lista das vítimas, até porque há uma década que não era assolada por temperaturas tão baixas. Na região das Highlands, no norte da Escócia, os termómetros chegaram a marcar 13 graus negativos. Como se não bastasse as previsões apontam para uma degradação das condições meteorológicas nos próximos dias.

_


----------



## iceworld (7 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Europa gelada

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/europa_gelada=f490349


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jan 2009 às 05:28)

Faz frio na Europa.
Com particularidades:






[/URL][/IMG]

É o eixo França/ Alemanha / Polónia que está mais enregelado.
Moscovo não foi hoje mais frio que Paris ou Bruxelas.
Muito menos que Berlim ou Varsóvia.
Nem está agora (04 UTC).
Faz frio na Europa.
Com a circulação de nordeste predominante, concerteza que o frio que por cá já se faz sentir , ir-se-á intensificar.....


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

Valores mínimos em algumas capitais.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

Lisboa a liderar, só para variar como capital mais quente da Europa


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

Neste mapa abaixo,poder-se-á constatar  o frio que está instalado  também na Europa Ocidental:






[/URL][/IMG]

Atenção que estes registos não são temperaturas mínimas.
São temperaturas às 12 UTC de hoje ( próximo das máximas).
O Velho Continente está ao rubro no que ao frio diz respeito.
Haja Inverno...


----------



## iceworld (8 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Frio na Europa
Mau tempo já fez 30 mortos em vários países

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Jornal+da+Noite/2009/1/frionaeuropa.htm


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jan 2009 às 10:48)

...E o frio da Europa , desceu à Península Ibérica num dia assim:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Estas temperaturas às 06 UTC de hoje não sendo recordes são no entanto consideradas bem frias  de um Inverno que já tem que contar.
Talvez amanhã às 06 aqui pela Ibéria os valores ainda sejam  mais baixos.
Veremos. 
Haja Inverno...


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2009 às 03:28)

...E a França ,aqui bem perto, está gelada.
Até no seu litoral atlântico as temperaturas às 03 UTC de hoje são de bater o dente:






[/URL][/IMG]

Haja Inverno,  no Inverno...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

*AEROPORTO DE BARAJAS: ENCERRADO DESDE AS 11h30 LOCAIS DEVIDO À FALTA DE VISIBILIDADE*

*Onda de frio na Europa congela rio e faz 78 vítimas na Polônia; Devido à forte nevasca, o aeroporto de Madri cancelou as operações nesta sexta-feira*

As baixas temperaturas na Europa, que já atingiram -20ºC, provocou a morte de 78 pessoas na Polônia. Nesta sexta-feira, o aeroporto de Madri suspendeu suas operações devido à forte nevasca e o rio Oder, na fronteira da Alemanha com a Polônia, congelou. O transporte marítimo está bloqueado entre o mar Báltico e a capital alemã, Berlim. 
Segundo dados do Ministério do Interior da Polônia, a onda de frio fez 78 vítimas por hipotermia no país desde novembro. As autoridades voltaram a pedir aos cidadãos que aumentem as precauções perante a atual onda de frio que atinge a Europa. O risco de hipotermia fez com que a polícia reforçasse suas patrulhas pelas ruas, na tentativa de fazer com que mendigos passem a noite em albergues. As baixas temperaturas também provocaram problemas na rede de transportes públicos da Polônia, sobretudo na ferrovia, com atrasos em trens devido a fortes nevascas, que chegaram a gerar o fechamento temporário da Estação Central de Varsóvia, a maior do país. 
O serviço de ônibus também foi afetado pelas condições climáticas, que impediram a circulação de alguns veículos perante o desespero de outros motoristas. Segundo o governo, as estradas são, sem dúvida, as que mais sofrem com o rigor do inverno. Dirigir nas circunstâncias se torna difícil e mais de 40 pessoas morreram em acidentes de trânsito na última semana. As baixas temperaturas também provocaram o aumento no consumo de gás, justamente no momento em que a Rússia, de onde vem grande parte do combustível, vive um impasse sobre o assunto com a Ucrânia. 
Um forte nevasca que desde a manhã atinge a capital da Espanha levou o aeroporto de Barajas, em Madri, suspender suas operações nesta sexta-feira. A neve, que bloqueou de várias estradas de Madri, está causando também grandes alterações no trânsito em muitas ruas da cidade e dificulta o acesso ao aeroporto. 
Segundo a Agência Estatal de Meteorologia espanhola, foi ativado o alerta laranja, devido ao grande risco de nevascas em nove províncias e o perigo de neve e frio em outras 24. A agência meteorológica informou hoje que a onda de frio continuará amanhã, e começará a melhorar a partir do domingo. Na noite passada, as temperaturas ficaram em menos de cinco graus abaixo de zero em nove capitais de província.

ClicRBS


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2009 às 15:41)

Muy buenas chicos!!

 Estupenda nevada la que ha caído en mi casa en Algete (junto a Madrid). Se trata de la mayor desde 2005. Ahora mismo sigue nevando con 1,2 ºC. Tenemos 31 cm de nieve bien medidos y subiendo. Esta situación es la prolongación de una semana gélida con varios días sin superar los 0-1ºC y mínimas de hasta -8 ºC. Los arroyos, fuentes, lagunas y lagos están congelados (incluso hay algunas zonas de la Comunidad en que se han quedado sin agua en las casas. Las mínimas en algunos lugares han estado en el entorno de los -15 ºC. Rascafría, por ejemplo.). Estas fotos son de mi jardín de hace tres horas cuando el espesor se situaba entre los 22 y los 26 cm.

 Abeto del Caúcaso






 Picea de Serbia de 1,50 m enterrada.
















 Ya os colgaré un reportaje completo. Por cierto, a ver si alguien me puede contestar: ¿Qué ha pasado con los reportajes de nevadas y Peñalara que había colgado?. Gracias.

 Por cierto, en los Pirineos se ha llegado a los -20 ºC en ciertos puntos y a los -30 ºC en los pisos superiores de los macizos más altos (Aneto, por ejemplo), y en la zona norte ha caído una buena nevada (13 cm) al nivel del mar: San Sebastián, Pasajes, Hondarr¡bia, etc.











 Las terrazas de la playa 






 Um abraço


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

Magníficas fotos


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

Boas fotos, *Pek*!


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

Muchas gracias chicos 

 Ahora mismo sigue nevando con temperatura negativa de nuevo -0,2 ºC. Mi calle hace unos minutos


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

Adorava um dia ver nevar na praia

Fotos muito boas


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Que fotos espectaculares *Pek*!

Grande Nevão!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 21:03)

Xiii pá, espetacular


----------



## storm (9 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

Excelente, a camda de neve ao pé do carro está brutal


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Excelente Pek  

Envia mais!


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

Buenos días chavales!!

 Nevada absolutamente fantástica la que ha caído por estos lares. Esta noche ha caído una nueva capa de 5-6 cm, dejando unos espesores totales que varían de los 31 a los 37 cm según el terreno. La mínima de la noche ha sido de -5,0 ºC y hay que tener en cuenta que estaba cubierto. Es decir, ha estado nevando con entre -4 y -5 ºC esta noche. La máxima ha sido de -2 ºC y ahora tenemos -3,1 ºC. Por tanto, es francamente posible que hoy estemos todo el día bajo cero de nuevo. 

 A 300 metros de mi casa. No son los Pirineos, son los alrededores de Madrid 






 Ya os colgaré un reportaje completo


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2009 às 12:26)

Mi pobre picea de Serbia. Se trata de un joven arbolillo que ahora tiene 1,5 metros 






 Desde otra perspectiva


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

Boas fotos, Pek!

Impressionantes


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

Pek disse:


>



Esta fotografia está um espectáculo...
O que eu adorava ver um dia a praia do Guincho assim


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

Mais algumas fotografias do centro da cidade de Madrid:





(c) Flávio Garcia





(c) Flávio Garcia






(c) Flávio Garcia





(c) Flávio Garcia


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

AnDré disse:


> Mais algumas fotografias do centro da cidade de Madrid:




Ontem no aeroporto Madrid Barajas (600 metros) esteve muito complicado
















http://www.elmundo.es/albumes/2009/01/09/barajas_blanco/index_10.html


----------



## Pek (11 Jan 2009 às 13:14)

Hola chicos, unas mínimas de estas dos últimas noches por el interior de España:

-Agua Amargas (Teruel): *-26,1 ºC* 
-Cantalojas (Guadalajara): -21,2 ºC
-Abioncillo (Soria): -19,0 ºC
-Bezas (Teruel): -17,0 ºC

 Todavía faltan muchos datos. Ya os los iré poniendo 

 Esto es Cantalojas, un pueblo gélido de verdad.






 Alrededores


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

Belas fotos de Espanha

Minimas impressionantes


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

Espanha tá mesmo toda branquinha

Qualquer dia seremos nós a ficar assim


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2009 às 10:11)

Mais uma vez o sul de itália está em maus lenções.
http://www.meteoalarm.eu/countryIT.asp?areaname=&AT=&area=&lang=PT&Country=IT&ShowDate=today

Imagem de satélite:

http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mais uma vez o sul de itália está em maus lenções.
> http://www.meteoalarm.eu/countryIT.asp?areaname=&AT=&area=&lang=PT&Country=IT&ShowDate=today
> 
> Imagem de satélite:
> ...



pois pois é normal e nós nada bastam 5mm numa hora e já cá há inundações quem me dera que houvesse uma mudança nos padroes meteorologicos de modo a termos mais festa  

ps: talvez uma mudança no padroes meteorologicos seja um exagero........


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

Aviso do estofex para hoje dia 14 de janeiro de 2009





SYNOPSIS

Both low pressure systems over the Europe, one over Norway and another over the Central Mediterranean are expected to lose significance and slowly fill during the forecast period. Moreover, a high will settle over the Scandinavia and a further advection of arctic airmass into Central Europe is predicted in the following few days. Meanwhile, a modified stable airmass takes up most of Europe. A mid level cut off low, placed over Italy, which has advected warmer and moister airmass in strong SW flow will also fill. This feature as well as the accompanying surface low have been a loci for thunderstorm activity during the last forecast period. The activity is therefore expected to quickly subside.

DISCUSSION

... Eastern Ionian sea, Greece...

An advection of warm and humid airmass is expected on the forward side of the weaking low. A tongue of instability will have formed by 06Z from the Ionian to the Adriatic Sea, although, as simulated by GFS, instability should be mostly marginal. MLCAPEs might exceed 800 J/kg only in the southern parts. Quite strong synoptic-scale lift combined with the strong low level flow convergence especially over the coastal areas will aid in the thunderstorm initiation. Thunderstorms should be also ongoing from the previous period and the latest satellite loop shows a linear convective system over Italy and Ionian Sea, moving eastwards. Strong flow induced by the low will result in 15 - 20 m/s of wind shear in the lowest 3 km ( for example, 850 hPa flow should reach 20 m/s especially over the coastal areas). At the same time, veering winds with height will increase the SREH values to more than 250 J/kg in 0-3 km layer. Such favourable conditions will rapidly diminish after 09Z.


The greatest threat is expected in the morning hours, between 06Z and 09Z, when the convective line is expected to reach the area. Favourable wind profiles and low LCLs suggest tornado/waterespout potential will exist, especially in the coastal areas with the best instability / low level shear overlap. Marginal severe wind gust risk should also develop, as suggested by 15 - 20 m/s wind shear component to low level boundary. Hail can also occur although its size is not expected to meet the severe weather criteria.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Semana bem fresca em quase toda a Europa.








NOAA


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jan 2009 às 02:34)

E depois de tanta frescura gélida o noroeste europeu prepara-se para tempo tempestuoso.






[/URL][/IMG]

Hoje , se fosse homem de posses era para a  Escócia ou para a Irlanda que viajava na próxima semana.
Vários dias de vigorosa depressão que se vai instalar  no Atlântico Norte.
Vários dias de ocasionais ventos e aguaceiros verdadeiramente tempestuosos.
Ai se eu fosse rico, dubidubidubidu bidubidubidubidu.....


----------



## Luis França (16 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

Uma curiosidade chegada de Inglaterra: um círculo de gelo no rio Otter.


*10ft polar ice circle in Britain*





Bizarre ... perfect circle of ice formed in the River Otter



> AN ice disc usually found in polar regions has been seen on a British river for the first time.
> The 10ft perfect circle was spotted spinning along by two ramblers following the cold snap.
> The discs form when tiny whirlpools are created under a frozen river by a reverse current.
> The force of the vortex cuts through the ice and the circle breaks free.
> But they are so rare, they have no scientific or meteorological name.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

Coisa mais esquesita  as tipicas descobertas do Luis  o formato parece daquelas naves que andam por aí no céu com seres verdes no interior


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jan 2009 às 15:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Coisa mais esquesita  as tipicas descobertas do Luis  o formato parece daquelas naves que andam por aí no céu com seres verdes no interior



HEHEHE Realmente que coisa mais estranha.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

E a 1ª ciclogenesis deste ciclo de várias que estarão na forja para os próximos dias no Atlântico Norte surgiu já hoje a noroeste da Irlanda:







[/URL][/IMG]

Segundo este modelo de previsão ainda irá cavar até 938 hPa mas ao deslocar-se para Nor-nordeste poupará em princípio a Escócia de grandes estragos:






[/URL][/IMG]

Esta será a 1ª de muitas que poderão eventualmente formar-se ao longo dos próximos dias e inclusivé a latitudes inferiores .
Veremos.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jan 2009 às 01:55)

E como o que é perfeito quase sempre é  belo, logo ,deve ser  visto ,
eis a beleza a raspar o noroeste da Escócia:






[/URL][/IMG]


Enquanto quase toda a Europa  experimenta agora algumas tréguas do General,o noroeste das Ilhas Britânicas é tocado por tempo tempestuoso.
Por enquanto.
Em breve,   mais regiões do Noroeste/Oeste Europeu farão companhia à entretanto desamparada  Escócia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2009 às 11:58)

Aviso do estofex para hoje dia 18 de Janeiro de 2009:






SYNOPSIS

A strong zonal upper flow pattern has established over the North Atlantic with an impressive 100 m/s westerly jet streak southwest of the British Isles. In the vicinity of the jet's left exit region over the North Sea, an intense 940hPa surface low will shift northeastward while occluding. The next intense cyclone will develop further upstream on sunday afternoon / evening. Its cold front will cross western UK and northwestern France during the night hours and rather shallow but organized convection may develop along the cold front. 

High over low blocking will persist for some more days over Russia and an upper level cut-off low over the N Maghreb States moves southward during the period. Over the Mediterranean area, stable conditions will continue. 

DISCUSSION

...Ireland, W UK, NW France...

On Sunday morning, showers and thunderstorms are expected in the unstable post-frontal airmass over the British Isles where low-level winds in order of 20 - 25 m/s will be in place. Weak directional shear should minimize the tornado threat but isolated severe gusts may occur. In the afternoon, the approaching warm front of the next cyclone and upper WAA will lead to stable conditions. This will change again around 00 UTC on Monday when the upper vort-max of the next shortwave trough arrives. In an environment with marginal CAPE but very strong (35 m/s) LL shear and locally more than 600 J/kg SRH1 / 1000 J/kg SRH3, shallow convective lines may develop, capable of producing severe convectively-enhanced gusts, in some places even more than 32 m/s, and maybe a few tornadoes. Uncertainties with respect to instability and forcing exist and an update may follow in the evening. 

...Other regions...

Showers and thunderstorms with sporadic lightning and gusty winds may also develop over the North Sea, N France, Belgium, the Netherlands and NW Germany. Another area with possible thunderstorms is southern Norway.

Imagem de satélite actual:

http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## iceworld (18 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Alguns registos desta semana nos arredores de Frankfurt.







































A temperatura variou entre os -6º e os +2º. 
Na quarta-feira de manhã caíram uns farrapos. 
Este ano a neve não quer nada comigo


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

Bem menos áreas com anomalia negativa esta última semana.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

E na Europa vai chovendo a Oeste (bastante) e Leste (pouco).
Também no sul de Itália e Balcãs.
A precipitação acumulada das 18 UTC de ontem às 06 de hoje 






[/URL][/IMG]

De salientar ainda as precipitações volumosas no nordeste da Argélia e Tunísia por acção ainda do nosso conhecido Bóris.


----------



## psm (22 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Este sistema é algo de espectacular, a NO da Escócia!!




http://www.sat24.com/gb


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2009 às 01:07)

Registo de rajadas de 180 km por hora na Escócia ...




CopyRight@Eumetsat2009


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 10:11)

Gerofil disse:


> Registo de rajadas de 180 km por hora na Escócia ...
> 
> 
> 
> CopyRight@Eumetsat2009



incrivel


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

Bela Imagem.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

Imagem incrivel
Muito bonito visto de satelite mas perigoso ao nivel do solo


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2009 às 13:15)

Está um pouco complicada a sitação no SW da França.



> La tempête prive d'électricité près de 1,2 millions de foyers du Sud-Ouest



fonte


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

Já completamente em Terra mas ainda muito vigorosa esta Carla/Klaus
hoje às 13, 25 h .






[/URL][/IMG]

É por estas e doutras  como estas, que este bicinho que todos temos cá dentro de nós se vai alimentando,não será?
O mesmo não dirão os que sofreram na pele a acção deste espectacular desenvolvimento de uma depressão que ainda ontem nem existia nos mapas sinópticos.


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

muito boa esta carlaainda mantem muita convecção no centro...e um pequeno vortice a SO do luxemburgo.


----------



## David sf (25 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Na TVE estiveram a falar de... Incêndios florestais!! Na Comunidade Valenciana as temperaturas relativamente altas (25 graus) aliada aos ventos fortes causou inúmeros incêndios com pessoas desalojadas e várias centenas de hectares queimados.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

acho que é na romenia ou na Humgria que tambem esta com temperaturas altas para a altura e ja teve problemas com neve a derreter


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



camrov8 disse:


> acho que é na romenia ou na Humgria que tambem esta com temperaturas altas para a altura e ja teve problemas com neve a derreter



Estava a olhar para umas imagens de neve nos Alpes e a pensar nisso mesmo. Quando aquilo tudo começar a derreter, muita água vai correr.

A localidade de Samedan na Suíça tem mais de 1m de neve em altura acumulada. Há regiões com mais de 2 metros. 

Algumas fotos de webcams (Suíça e Áustria).







St. Moritz






Saas Fee






Bivio






Savognin






Região de Davos






Aletsch Glacier






Hintertuxer Glacier






TuxLanersbach


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

*Alpes Franceses: Sete pessoas morrem após avalanches*

Sete pessoas morreram nos Alpes franceses durante o fim de semana vítimas de avalanches em diversos pontos da cordilheira. Entre elas, uma senhora de mais de 70 anos. Ela esquiava em Arêches Beaufort (Savoie, no leste da França) quando foi atingida.
Também neste domingo uma outra esquiadora, de 45 anos, perdeu a vida na estação de La Toussuire, no mesmo departamento. No sábado, duas pessoas foram soterradas na localidade de Flaine, no departamento de Haute-Savoie, também nos Alpes. No mesmo dia, três jovens esquiadores morreram nas estações de Valmorel, em Savoie, e Deux Alpes, em Isère. 
O serviço de meteorologia divulgou um aviso no sábado alertando para avalanches nos Alpes.

Goboesporte

Há registos de vítimas mortais por avalanches na Escócia e na Turquia.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

*Efeitos da tempestade Klaus no sudoeste da Europa*

*Mau tempo em Espanha e França fez 15 mortos desde a noite de sexta-feira*

Pelo menos 15 pessoas morreram vítimas de uma tempestade “excepcional” que fustiga desde a noite de sexta-feira o Nordeste de Espanha e o Sudoeste da França com ventos fortes, provocando perturbações no tráfego aéreo, rodoviário e ferroviário.
Doze pessoas morreram em Espanha, país que se viu a braços com ventos fortes. Nas Astúrias, no Cabo Busto, as rajadas chegaram aos 198 quilómetros/hora, segundo o “El Mundo” online. Sete dessas mortes foram registadas na Catalunha. Ontem em Sant Boi de Llobregat, perto de Barcelona, pelo menos quatro crianças morreram e nove ficaram feridas quando desabou parte de um pavilhão desportivo. Segundo as autoridades espanholas, cerca de 30 crianças, entre os nove e os 12 anos de idade, que treinavam no campo da equipa de basebol local, abrigaram-se do mau tempo dentro do pavilhão quando foram surpreendidas pelo desmoronamento. 
Um homem de 60 anos morreu ontem em Abrera, Catalunha, debaixo de uma árvore que caiu com a força do vento. Na sexta-feira à noite, uma mulher de 52 anos morreu em La Palma de Cervelló quando um muro caiu à sua passagem, informaram as autoridades. O vento fez ainda duas vítimas mortais na Galiza e outra em Burgos.
Em Burela (Galiza), um agente da Guarda Civil morreu esta madrugada depois de ter sido atingido por uma árvore quando orientava o trânsito, informou um porta-voz da Guarda Civil. Na província de Alicante, um homem de 51 anos morreu esmagado por um muro e o comandante português do cargueiro que virou ao largo de A Corunha morreu ontem de manhã, vítima de ataque cardíaco. Ontem à noite, um funcionário municipal morreu perto de Barcelona, enquanto uma mulher de 73 anos morreu esmagada por uma porta na província de Castela. 
Segundo o “El Mundo” online, o mau tempo causou ainda numerosos acidentes por todo o país, o cancelamento de meia centena de voos, cortes de electricidade e de estradas, encerramento de portos e queda de árvores. Um incêndio activo desde ontem no município de La Nucia (Alicante) obrigou ao desalojamento, por precaução, de cerca de 15 mil pessoas. O trabalho dos bombeiros é dificultado pelas rajadas de vento de 110 quilómetros/hora.
Em França morreram quatro pessoas, três das quais devido à queda de árvores. Segundo o Instituto francês de Meteorologia, esta é a pior tempestade dos últimos dez anos. Pelo menos 1,7 milhões de habitações sofreram cortes de electricidade. Uma mulher de 78 anos, com respiração assistida, morreu na sua casa depois de um corte de energia provocado pela tempestade.

Público

*França e Espanha tentam consertar estragos após tempestades*

Países europeus enviaram equipes de eletricistas para a França neste domingo e a Espanha mobilizou tropas adicionais para ajudar a lidar com o dia seguinte das tempestades que mataram 15 pessoas.
Após a passagem de ventos de até 190 km/h no sábado, o sol apareceu neste domingo sobre uma paisagem caótica de árvores e postes de luz tombados, telhados destruídos, carros esmagados e destroços espalhados pelo sudoeste da França e norte da Espanha.
O ministro da Defesa espanhol disse que o Exército reforçou o apoio aos serviços de emergência que lutam com um incêndio em uma floresta em Alicante, ao norte da cidade turística de Benidorm, que começou quando fortes rajadas derrubaram um poste de eletricidade no sábado. Milhares de pessoas na área foram retiradas de suas casas e passaram a noite em bibliotecas e centros esportivos.
Mais de mil eletricistas franceses apoiados por 12 helicópteros lutaram para restabelecer a energia a 1,1 milhão de lares. Colegas da Grã-Bretanha, Alemanha e Portugal devem chegar no final do dia para ajudar. "Depois da tempestade, a rede elétrica ficou seriamente danificada. O acesso à rede é particularmente difícil, o que complica o trabalho de nossas equipes," disse a administração da francesa ERDF (rede de distribuição de eletricidade da França na sigla em francês).
A tempestade matou onze pessoas na Espanha, incluindo quatro crianças mortas quando um centro esportivo desabou, e quatro na França, a pior ocorrência do tipo no país desde dezembro de 1999. Na ocasião, uma tempestade matou 88 pessoas. Depois disso, a agência de previsão do tempo criou um sistema de alerta antecipado, e as autoridades disseram que vários alertas nos dias que antecederam a tempestade deste sábado provavelmente ajudaram a reduzir o número de baixas.
Os eletricistas franceses estavam instalando 500 geradores de apoio em cidades e vilarejos afetados como medida de emergência, disse a ERDF, acrescentando que 12 helicópteros sobrevoavam a área para ajudar as equipes no solo a fazer um levantamento detalhado dos estragos.
Na Espanha, a operadora da rede elétrica REE disse que as rajadas de vento interromperam o abastecimento de 17 linhas no norte. Dezenas de milhares de pessoas na Galícia e na Catalunha estavam sem energia, disseram autoridades locais.

Jornal de Londrina

*Tempestade Klaus deixa 750 mil pessoas sem electricidade no Sul da Europa*

As autoridades francesas preparam-se para declarar o estado de calamidade pública no Sul do país, onde se fazem ainda sentir os efeitos da tempestade Klaus. Os ventos fortes e chuvas torrenciais do fim-de-semana provocaram, mais de 24 mortos, em Espanha, França e Itália, devastando milhares de hectares de floresta e deixando sem telefone e electricidade mais de 750 mil casas. 
No Sudoeste de França, a companhia eléctrica EDF só deverá restabelecer a corrente no final da semana. Oito pessoas morreram já intoxicadas pelos fumos tóxicos de geradores eléctricos. Em pelo menos seis regiões, as autoridades mantém o alerta de inundações. 
Em Espanha, 50 mil casas continuam ainda sem electricidade, na Galiza, País Basco e Catalunha. O mau-tempo tinha provocado o desmoronamento de um ginásio em Barcelona, que causou a morte a 4 crianças. O saldo total de vítimas no país eleva-se a 14 mortos, depois de duas pessoas terem falecido hoje intoxicadas por um gerador eléctrico na Galiza. 
Em Itália, um aluimento de terras provocou a morte de duas pessoas, ferindo cinco, numa auto-estada em Reggio Calabria, no Sul do país. Uma mulher tinha morrido no domingo arrastada pelo mar na região de Nápoles. 
O mau tempo tinha também levado ao corte de várias estradas em Portugal, 600 pessoas tiveram de ser resgatadas de dezenas de viaturas bloqueadas pelo gelo no Norte e Sul do país.

Euronews

*Storm hits France and Spain 24.01.09* CopyRight@Kovibanana​
​


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

Brutal lo que ha ocurrido en la zona norte de España. Rachas de viento de más de 200 km/h en algunos puntos, olas de 21,5 metros en boyas de la costa vizcaína, cientos de miles de hogares sin electricidad y, sobre todo, 14 muertos  

 Algunas imágenes

Olas en Cudillero (Asturias)






Torres de alta tensión dobladas (también las hay partidas). Estas torres están preparadas para aguantar vientos de 180-190 km/h 






 Carreteras gallegas






 Bosques junto a Barcelona






 Ya os pondré más


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

Molinos eólicos en el norte de Galicia 

 Este primero está en el parque eólico de la Serra de A Capelada, muy cerquita de los acantilados marinos más altos de la Europa continental (Vixia de Herbeira, 617 metros). En esa zona se superaron los 215 km/h.






 Concello de Mañón






 Sin palabras

 Ahora mismo todavía hay problemas de viento en ciertas zonas, problemas de inundaciones (por lluvias y fusión de la nieve en cotas bajas) en Cantabria y País Vasco y problemas de nevadas en otras zonas del norte peninsular. Así mismo en Pirineos hay problemas por aludes y avalanchas de nieve (todos los años hay muertos por esas circusntancias. Este año también. Incluso en el Sistema Central, en el pico al que subí en el reportaje que colgué hace tiempo (Peñalara), murió el otro día un montañero por una avalancha y hay otro desaparecido.   La mitad norte de España es ahora mismo un absoluto caos y se están produciendo hasta problemas políticos por estas circunstancias (entre gobierno, autonomías, oposición, etc.). Eso sí, este invierno para los amantes de la meteo esta siendo fantástico


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

madre mia


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Imagens brutais


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Mas que brutalidade de imagens 

O Homem tem que se render face à força da Mãe Natureza


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Más de los bosques cercanos a Barcelona. Fotos del forero Felix. No demasiado lejos de allí, en el término municipal de Mediona se alcanzaron rachas de 214 km/h. Sobran las palabras. Los árboles son bastante altos aunque no lo parezca, por cierto.






 La carretera






 ¿Y la carretera?






 Fijaos en la casa entre los árboles






 La entrada a la casa






 Es de lo más brutal y acojonante que he visto en mi vida. Increible


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Grúa en Vizcaya






 Puesto de periódicos






 Camionero sorprendido






 Mapa de alertas de estofex para ese día. Brutal






 Ah, se me olvidaba comentar que también se produjeron algunos tornados en Galicia. Lo dicho, BRUTAL todo esto.


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Tempo severo ocorrido no Sul da Europa

O Sul da Europa está a recuperar da tempestade que assolou esta região no passado fim-de-semana, matando mais de 26 pessoas e causando prejuízos materiais na ordem das centenas de milhões de Euros. O percurso desta tempestade, uma das piores da última década, foi seguido pelo satélite Meteosat-9.

A maior parte dos prejuízos materiais e das perdas humanas deram-se em Espanha, de onde chegaram registos de ventos de mais de 180 km/h e ondas de 20 metros. Em Portugal, os maiores registos de vento ocorreram no Cabo Carvoeiro, perto da Nazaré, com valores de ventos de 108 km/h.

Uma depressão que a 22 de Janeiro às 12:00 UTC encontrava-se localizada a Noroeste da Bretanha, intensificou-se muito rapidamente em 24 horas, continuando a intensificar-se no seu deslocamento para o Sul da Europa. Esta depressão e uma frente bem definida a ela associada, separando massas de ar polar e ar quente e húmido, que se formou na região dos Açores afectou o estado do tempo em Portugal e grande parte do sul da Europa.



  - EUMETSAT


fonte:meteo.pt


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2009 às 21:48)

Aqui está um dos efeitos da depressão Érica ao arrastar muito ar frio de Leste para a Inglaterra mais concretamente perto de Londres em LAMBETH...Fotos tiradas ontem por uma amiga


----------



## FTerroso (1 Fev 2009 às 22:48)

Alerta laranja para metade da França por causa da neve e gelo.

Amanha a coisa promete por aqui.


----------



## Iceberg (1 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

Na SkyNews estão a dar bastante destaque ao TEMPORAL DE NEVE previsto para amanhã em grande parte de Inglaterra, nomedamente a região Sudeste e a zona de Londres.

Para Londres a previsão aponta para 15 cm de neve , situação inusitada para a capital britânica.

Situação para seguir atentamente amanhã ao longo do dia.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2009 às 09:46)

Situação complicada em grande parte do Reino Unido.



> *Heavy snow disrupts London travel *
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/london/7864315.stm





> *Heavy snow hits much of England *
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7864395.stm


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2009 às 09:57)

Complicações Também na França.



> *Le nord-ouest de la France sous la neige*
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...-de-la-france-sous-la-neige_1149405_3244.html




Bem como na Espanha.



> *La nieve mantiene cerrados ocho puertos de la Comunidad *
> 
> http://www.nortecastilla.es/2009020...ieve-mantiene-cerrados-ocho-200902020958.html


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2009 às 11:30)

*Neve em Londres e Paris afecta ligações a Portugal*

http://tvnet.sapo.pt/noticias/video_detalhes.php?id=39524

As tempestades de neve que ocorreram durante a noite de domingo e a madrugada de segunda-feira em Londres e Paris cancelaram ligações aéreas com Portugal e atrasaram outras. A capital inglesa está sob um manto de neve, algo nunca visto nos últimos 18 anos.
Até ao momento, foram cancelados dois voos da companhia British Airways com partida de Lisboa em direcção ao aeroporto londrino de Heathrow, na capital britânica, com partidas marcadas para as 07:10 e para as 10:50. Do Porto, o voo da companhia irlandesa Ryainair com destino o aeroporto de Londres-Stansted previsto para as 09:20 foi cancelado, tal como a ligação de Londres-Stansted com chegada ao Porto prevista às 08:55. Outras ligações com a capital inglesa estão com atrasos que rondam uma hora.
Também as ligações entre Portugal, igualmente do aeroporto de Lisboa e do Porto, e Paris, a capital francesa, estão com atrasos de cerca de uma hora. "A culpa é do mau tempo na Europa: se saem atrasados de lá cá também chegam atrasados", afirmou à Lusa o porta-voz da ANA Aeroportos de Portugal, Rui de Oliveira.
O aeroporto de Londres-Heathrow alertou para "atrasos e cancelamentos de voos com destino e partidas do aeroporto" durante todo o dia, devido à queda forte de neve durante a noite e a esperada para hoje. Este é o Inverno com temperaturas mais baixas registadas nos últimos anos no Reino Unido.

JN

*Mau tempo: Três mortos em Itália, nevões no Reino Unido e em França*

Pelo menos três pessoas morreram e 500 foram retiradas de casa no domingo em Itália devido às tempestades que estão a atingir toda a península, tendo Milão, no norte, acordado hoje com uma fina camada de neve. Entretanto, hoje de madrugada, a maior tempestade de neve dos últimos 18 anos no Reino Unido, paralisou Londres, onde a maioria das linhas de Metro estão suspensas, os autocarros não circulam e há atrasos nos voos dos principais aeroportos, Heatrrow, Stanstead e Gatwick. 
Um forte nevão, que também caiu hoje de madrugada na metade norte e noroeste de França, bloqueou as principais auto-estradas para entrar em Paris e já provocou anulações e atrasos de vários voos nos aeroportos da capital francesa. 
Em Itália, as vítimas mortais de domingo foram um homem de 75 anos que provavelmente morreu de frio no norte, um outro no sul do país, na Sícilia, que foi levado pelas águas de um rio, devido à subida das águas depois de fortes chuvas, e outro num acidente de viação também na Sícilia. Em Consenza, no sul de Itália, na Calabria, 500 pessoas foram retiradas das suas casas porque estas estavam a ser ameaçadas pelas tempestades. Numerosas regiões do norte de Itália foram atingidas hoje de madrugada por um nevão, tendo acordado cobertas com um manto branco de vários centímetros. 
No Reino Unido, a tempestade, consequência de onda de frio procedente da Rússia, deixou no leste do país um manto de 20 centímetros de neve, onde se registam sérias dificuldades de circulação nas principais estradas. A tempestade de neve vem acompanhada de baixas temperaturas, cerca de 5 graus negativos, neste Inverno, que já é considerado o mais frio dos últimos 14 anos no Reino Unido. 
O sudeste de Inglaterra é a zona mais afectada pela tempestade do Reino Unido, onde as autoridades alertaram para a existência de "condições meteorológicas severas" e pediram à população para evitar sair para a estrada. A advertência meteorológica é extensível para toda a Inglaterra, Gales e partes do leste da Escócia, pois prevê-se que continue a nevar durante todo o dia de hoje e na terça-feira. 

© 2009 LUSA


----------



## Nuno (2 Fev 2009 às 20:03)

Fotos de Inglaterra, são mesmo da Inglaterra


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2009 às 20:57)

Imagens espetaculares Nuno


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 21:07)

Excelentes fotos, Nuno 

Parabéns ao fotografo 

Que grande nevão que ocorreu


----------



## StormFairy (3 Fev 2009 às 00:51)

Fantásticas, também tenho umas da minha irmã mais nova que mora em Londres.
Telefonou-me de manhã quando andava a brincar na Neve ! 

E eu aqui ...

Não estou a usar o meu pc neste momento, mas vou postar aqui umas fotos de lá também.


----------



## FTerroso (3 Fev 2009 às 07:01)

Acordei agora, olhei na janela e vejo que cai bastante neve aqui em Clermont Ferrand. Temperatura de 0º

abraços


----------



## FTerroso (3 Fev 2009 às 12:06)

e a neve continua caindo!

-1º


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2009 às 22:19)

*Reino Unido: Mau tempo perturbou transportes e fechou escolas pelo segundo dia*

O mau tempo continuou a afectar hoje os transportes e o funcionamento de escolas no Reino Unido na sequência de um forte nevão, considerado o maior dos últimos 18 anos. 

A neve deixou de cair no sudeste e em Londres, onde caiu com mais intensidade no domingo e segunda-feira, mas está a mover-se para o Norte. 

Ainda assim, milhares de escolas continuam fechadas devido à dificuldade de transporte. 

Comboios, autocarros e o metropolitano de Londres continuam com problemas, enquanto a formação de gelo nas estradas levou as autoridades a desaconselhar deslocações aos automobilistas para além do indispensável. 

Nos aeroportos londrinos, os voos foram retomados mas ainda com atrasos e cancelamentos, em parte devido aos problemas do dia anterior. 

Apesar de as ligações a Portugal terem sido entretanto retomadas, alguns passageiros foram prejudicados pela situação. 

João Abreu foi obrigado a comprar novos bilhetes mais caros na TAP, depois de a Easyjet só lhe oferecer um novo voo na sexta-feira, pelo qual teria de esperar sem despesas de alojamento pagas. 

"Mas a minha mulher tinha de trabalhar e não podemos esperar", declarou o lisboeta à agência Lusa. 

Contactada pela agência Lusa, a Easyjet ainda não esclareceu de que forma está a ser resolvida a situação dos passageiros atingidos pelos cancelamentos dos seus voos. 

Os meterologistas britânicos prevêem que o tempo melhore nos próximos dias, mas não excluem a queda de mais neve no final da semana. 

Estima-se que mais de seis milhões de pessoas tenham faltado aos seus empregos na segunda-feira por causa dos problemas causados pela neve, de acordo com a Federação das Pequenas Empresas britânica. 

Ainda segundo a mesma instituição, o custo para a economia pode ter ultrapassado os três mil milhões de euros.

Fonte:IM


----------



## StormFairy (4 Fev 2009 às 00:43)

Ora aqui vão então as fotos da minha irmã que vive em Londres


----------



## Zoelae (5 Fev 2009 às 15:08)

*Neve na Galiza*

Reportagem da TVGalicia sobre a aldeia mais alta da Galiza, Chaguazoso (Vilariño de Conzo), que fica a 1350m, no Maciço Central Ourenseano, tinha hoje mais de meio-metro de neve e espera-se que fiquem isolados nos próximos dias.
(fica relativamente próximo da fronteira portuguesa)
http://www.agalega.info/videos/?emi=5914&corte=2009-02-05&hora=14:33:25&canle=tvg1


----------



## FTerroso (5 Fev 2009 às 21:03)

por aqui a neve vai chegar novamente no sábado. Essa semana já nevou o dia todo na terça-feira.


----------



## Zoelae (6 Fev 2009 às 13:45)

Câmaras de tráfego em Espanha - DST, é um bom site: http://www.josufb.es/trafico/DGT.htm


----------



## frederico (7 Fev 2009 às 02:34)

*Los embalses tiran sus reservas al mar al acabar cuatro años de sequía
El temporal causa daños en el campo en Granada y corta carreteras en Sevilla 
EL PAÍS - Málaga - 06/02/2009 


Vota Resultado  13 votos   
La costa oriental andaluza ha cerrado definitivamente el mayor ciclo de sequía de las últimas décadas. Los embalses de la cabecera del Guadalhorce contienen a día de hoy 159,7 hectómetros cúbicos y rozan los 160 necesarios para que se pueda levantar el decreto de medidas contra la sequía que se aprobó en noviembre de 2005 para Málaga, la Costa del Sol occidental y el valle del Guadalhorce. Sin embargo, la vuelta de las precipitaciones ha dejado en evidencia que las actuales infraestructuras hidráulicas obligan a tirar al mar agua que puede faltar en el futuro.


 El problema del agua
A FONDO
El agua un bien valioso y escaso


 Ver cobertura completa


La noticia en otros webs
webs en español 
en otros idiomas 
En Cádiz, el anuncio de un tornado causó una gran alarma
Los tres pantanos que abastecen a siete municipios del Campo de Gibraltar -Charco Redondo, Guadarranque y Almodóvar- tuvieron que desaguar a razón de 76.000 litros por segundo. En Marbella, el pantano de la Concepción es previsible que tenga que desembalsar, como ya ha hecho en dos ocasiones este año, ya que se encuentra al 98% de su capacidad.

Mientras tanto, el temporal mantiene a toda Andalucía en estado de sobresalto permanente. "Protección Civil advierte de fuertes lluvias y vientos en Cádiz sin descartar la posibilidad de un tornado". Este aviso transmitido pasadas las 13.00 por la Delegación de la Junta en Cádiz causó ayer una alarma inusitada en la bahía gaditana. El anuncio llevó al adelanto de la salida de los escolares de los colegios y al cierre apresurado de algunos edificios administrativos como la Diputación o el Centro de Arqueología Subacuática. Finalmente la alerta no se hizo realidad. De hecho, desde que el Gobierno andaluz transmitió ese aviso se apaciguó el viento y cesaron las intensas lluvias que alcanzaron los 100 litros por metro cuadrado.

Los meteorólogos ya han reiterado, más tras lo ocurrido en Málaga el pasado domingo, que el tornado es un fenómeno impredecible. No se puede conocer cuándo se va a formar ni qué dirección va a tomar. Aun así Protección Civil trasmitió esa posibilidad, que causó un enorme revuelo en la comarca, antes incluso de que los medios de comunicación comenzaran a hacer público el aviso.

El viento, de más de 60 kilómetros por hora, obligó a cancelar las salidas de los ferries rápidos entre Algeciras y Tánger (Marruecos) y el transbordador de pasajeros y vehículos entre Tarifa y Tánger.

En Granada, las fuertes lluvias derribaron la casa de dos hermanas de 90 y 97 años que vivían solas en Polopos-La Mamola. Las ancianas, ilesas pero con un ataque de ansiedad, se negaban a salir del domicilio, un inmueble de planta baja en muy mal estado y tuvieron que ser sedadas, según informó a Efe el alcalde, Pedro Fernando García. En la costa granadina, una veintena de invernaderos resultaron dañados y el viento obligó a cerrar la estación de Sierra Nevada.

En la provincia de Sevilla, seis carreteras secundarias sufrieron cortes por las inundaciones. En Málaga, los bomberos de la capital realizaron 20 salidas, sobre todo a la barriada de San Andrés, la más afectada por el tornado del pasado domingo. El Ayuntamiento informó de que el número de realojados en hoteles por el tornado ha pasado de 31 a 62 personas.
*


Fonte:

http://http://www.elpais.com/articulo/andalucia/embalses/tiran/reservas/mar/acabar/anos/sequia/elpepuespand/20090206elpand_4/Tes


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2009 às 11:08)

Anomalias de temperatura e precipitação no mês de Janeiro.









NOAA


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2009 às 11:13)

As previsões apontam para a possibilidade de, nos próximos dias, grande parte da Europa venha a ser afectada pela neve. Mesmo algumas ilhas do Mediterrâneo poderão ser também afectadas, bem como as terras altas da Argélia e Tunísia.

500hPa




850hPa




Precipitação em 24 horas.




wetterzentrale


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2009 às 13:13)

*09.02.2009_00h00*




© 2009  Institut für Meteorologie

*10.02.2009_12h00*




© 2009  Institut für Meteorologie

*Situation actuelle et données observées:* 
Une dépression très creuse, située en cette fin de nuit au large de la Bretagne, se déplacevers la Manche qu'elle atteindra en soirée de lundi. 

*Evolution prévue:*
La dépression précitée va générer une tempête qui débutera par le Finistère en soirée et s'étendraen première partie de nuit au reste de la Bretagne, puis aux Pays de Loire et à la Basse-Normandie Les rafales les plus fortes atteindront la nuit prochaine 130 à 140 km/h près des côtes et 100 à 120 km/h dans l'intérieur des terres. Attention, les départements de la Loire Atlantique et de la Vendée sont particulièrement exposés;les rafales de 150 km/h près des côtes, 120 voire très localement 130 km/h dans les terres sont possibles en milieu de nuit. . Venant d'abord du sud-ouest, le vent tournera peu à peu à l'ouest puis au nord-ouest en deuxièmepartie de nuit. Une accalmie interviendra en début de journée de mardi près de l'Atlantique et gagnera toute la Bretagne et les Pays de Loire puis la Basse-Normandie pour le milieu de matinée. Phénomène aggravant : de très fortes vagues se développeront dans le Golfe de Gascogne. Comptetenu du fort coefficient de marée, le phénomène de surcotes pourrait provoquer des envahissementscôtiers. 

*Qualification du phénomène: *
Forte tempête hivernale, moins intense que celle du 24 janvier, mais plus durable et plus étendue. 

Fonte: Meteo France

*Espanha: Escolas fechadas na Galiza perante previsões de temporal*

As escolas da região espanhola da Galiza vão estar hoje fechadas perante a ameaça de temporal que deverá trazer ventos de mais de 100 quilómetros por hora, chuva intensa em algumas zonas e ondas de nove metros. O nível de alerta Laranja aplica-se em toda a região galega e ainda nas vizinhas Astúrias, com 21 outras províncias espanholas em alerta idêntico, também devido a receios de mau tempo.
No caso da Galiza as preocupações levaram o governo regional a alertar empresas eléctricas e de telecomunicações para o eventual impacto do temporal nas respectivas redes. Recorde-se que milhares de pessoas ficaram afectadas pelo mais recente temporal no norte de Espanha, incluindo a Galiza, com muitos a ficaram vários dias sem electricidade.

© 2009 LUSA


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 18:12)

Paris: forte tempestade leva a encerramento de aeroportos

Uma forte tempestade, menos intensa do que a de 24 de Janeiro, mas mais prolongada e extensa, atingirá hoje ao final do dia a metade norte da França, segundo o serviço de meteorologia francês.

A Direcção-Geral da Aviação Civil (DGAC) já anunciou que o tráfego aéreo será interrompido na região parisiense a partir das 20:00 de hoje (19:00 em Lisboa) até às 10:00 de terça-feira (09:00 em Lisboa).

Um porta-voz da DGAC indicou à agência noticiosa francesa AFP que ficam anulados todos os voos que deveriam aterrar ou descolar na região parisiense, nomeadamente nos aeroportos de Roissy, Orly e Bourget, naquele período.

O Météo France recomenda que se limitem as deslocações, se preste atenção à queda de árvores e se evitem as vias alagadas ou que estejam próximas de cursos de água.

São esperados ventos violentos a partir do final da tarde na Baixa Normandia, Bretanha, Alta Normandia, Ilha de França, País de la Loire, Poitou-Charentes, Gironda, nos Landes e no Oise, precisa o Météo France.

Na frente atlântica as rajadas de vento podem atingir de 100 a 140 quilómetros/hora e no interior 100 a 120 quilómetros/hora.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Fev 2009 às 00:14)

Depois do Klaus , mais uma vez o Oeste de França está sob ventos ciclónicos:






[/URL][/IMG]


Às 23 UTC rajadas de 100 km/h em vasto Oeste Francês.

E já agora uma curiosidade :
Que estranha e curiosa formação  de nuvens  ocorreu hoje no Atlântico, a noroeste do Reino Unido:






[/URL][/IMG]

Um pequeno "olho" de quê?
Ou uma aparência ilusória?


----------



## FTerroso (10 Fev 2009 às 00:31)

Minha nossa!!

Esse Quiter chegou aqui agora!

Tá uma ventania 5 estrelas!!

Impressionante!!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2009 às 00:37)

*La moitié nord de la France se prépare à affronter la tempête*

Vers 23H00, les rafales de vent atteignaient les 100 à 130 km/h sur les côtes du Finistère à la Charente maritime, avec des bourrasques à 115 km/h à La Roche-sur-Yon, n'engendrant pas toutefois d'importantes interventions des sapeurs-pompiers. Peu avant minuit, le CODIS (Centre opérationnel départemental d'Incendie et de Secours) du Finistère qualifiait la situation de "très calme". En Loire-Atlantique, les interventions se limitaient à 28 chutes d'arbres et trois toitures.
En Vendée cependant, les secours ont procédé à une centaine d'interventions depuis 22H00 dues à des chutes d'arbres et d'objets divers. Une partie du chapiteau du village de toile du Vendée Globe aux Sables-d'Olonne s'est envolé. Les pompiers de Charente-Maritime avaient effectué vers 23H30 une quinzaine d'interventions sur le littoral, pour des chutes d'arbres notamment.
L'Autorité de sûreté nucléaire (ASN) a indiqué que EDF avait déclenché lundi soir "son plan d'urgence interne" à la centrale nucléaire du Blayais, en Gironde, permettant à EDF de faire face à une éventuelle inondation à cause des vents. Les rafales pourraient atteindre 140 km/h sur le littoral, et jusqu'à 160 km/h dans la nuit sur les côtes de Vendée, en Charente et jusqu'au Médoc.
Au-delà, le vent faiblira rapidement à l'intérieur des terres, "les 30 premiers kilomètres étant les plus exposés", dans une tempête qualifiée par Météo-France de "forte mais pas exceptionnelle, telle qu'on en a une fois par an". Par mesure de précaution, la Direction générale de l'aviation civile a interrompu le trafic aérien en Ile-de-France (Roissy, Orly, Le Bourget) jusqu'à 10H00 mardi. Air France prévoit "des retards importants au départ et à l'arrivée" d'Orly et Roissy au moment de la reprise des vols, après la tempête. "Si les prévisions météorologiques actuelles sont maintenues, Air France prévoit d'assurer demain tous ses vols long-courriers prévus au départ de Paris-CDG après 10h00", précise la compagnie, qui a réservé 2.000 chambres d'hôtel pour les passagers présents à Roissy. Dans l'Ouest, les aéroports de Nantes, Brest et Rennes ont annulé plusieurs vols.
Les liaisons maritimes vers Belle-Ile-en-Mer et Groix au départ de Lorient et Quiberon (Morbihan) sont suspendues depuis lundi midi jusqu'"au nouveau point météo mardi en fin de matinée", selon la compagnie Océane. Les liaisons avec les îles du Ponant (Sein, Ouessant et Molène) pourraient être supprimées mardi, selon la compagnie Penn Ar Bed. Le trafic transmanche de la Brittany Ferry est aussi perturbé avec l'annulation d'un départ et d'une arrivée à Cherbourg, et un bateau dérouté sur Saint-Malo. La Marine nationale a pré-positionné trois navires d'aide et d'assistance aux bateaux en difficulté, les remorqueurs de haute mer Abeille Bourbon et Abeille Languedoc au large de Ouessant et La Rochelle, et l'Alcyon au large de Camaret.
A Brest, le pont de l'Iroise a été interdit au véhicules pour la nuit ainsi que le pont de Saint-Nazaire et celui de Noirmoutier. Selon Météo France, "les départements du sud-ouest précédemment touchés le 24 janvier dernier resteront en marge des vents les plus forts", mais la préfecture des Landes a tout de même annoncé lundi une interdiction du transport scolaire jusque mardi matin, redoutant de nouvelles chutes d'arbres.

Le Temps


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2009 às 00:52)

*Flood warnings as rain follows snow*

Britain was warned to prepare for floods, strong winds and yet more snow overnight while temperatures in Scotland plunged to -18 ºC, the lowest recorded this winter. Heavy rain will sweep from the west across Wales, the Midlands and southern England through the night, falling as snow on higher ground, forecasters said.
Amid fears the rainfall and melting snow would cause flooding, householders were advised to take action to protect themselves and their property.
The Environment Agency had issued 15 flood warnings and 92 less serious flood watches as of 5.30pm yesterday. It said south-west and south-east England were most likely to be affected. Much of Scotland experienced what one meteorologist described as "Scandinavian" conditions yesterday, with deep snow, no wind and very cold temperatures.
The temperature in Aviemore in the Highlands fell to *- 18.4 ºC* over Sunday night and early yesterday morning, the coldest since January 2001 when temperatures dipped to -18.6 ºC, also in Aviemore.
But experts are predicting the west of Scotland will escape the worst of the snow this week.

The Herald


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Fev 2009 às 01:51)

E a intensidade do vento ( Km/h) em rajadas,
 não pára de aumentar:







[/URL][/IMG]

E cometo desde já uma inconfidência:
Gostaria de estar a passar a noite em Pointe  de Chassiron ( já vai nos 137 Km/h)...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2009 às 12:18)

*Forte tempête sur la Suisse*

La tempête qui balaie la Suisse a provoqué des chutes d'arbres et divers dégâts, mais pas de blessé. Elle a provoqué des perturbations dans les aéroports de Genève, Zurich et Bâle. Des vols ont été annulés à cause de la fermeture des aéroports parisiens Charles de Gaule et Orly. L'EuroAirport de Bâle-Mulhouse à annuler six vols en provenance et en direction de Paris. Plusieurs routes connaissent des perturbations. A Genève, deux vols vers Paris ont été annulés. A Zurich, certains avions n'ont en outre pas pu atterrir à cause des rafales de vent qui ont atteint jusqu'à 107 km/h. 
Dans le canton de Vaud, la route Froideville - Villars-Tiercelin est fermée pour plusieurs heures à cause d'arbres tombés sur la chaussée. Il faut sécuriser l'endroit avant de pouvoir intervenir, car pour l'heure c'est trop dangereux, a indiqué la police cantonale vaudoise. Toutes les régions du canton sont touchées, avec des arbres tombés sur des voitures ou des signaux routiers qui se sont envolés. A Faoug, la barrière du passage à niveau a été emportée par le vent, note la police. 
Dans le canton de Fribourg, a police cantonale a signalé une cinquantaine d'événements de peu de gravité: pas de blessé, mais la mort de quatre vaches. A Mossel, la chute d'une ligne électrique sur une conduite d'eau a entraîné la mort par électrocution de quatre vaches dans une écurie. Dans le canton de Berne, les chutes d'arbres ont entraîné la fermeture de routes, principalement dans la région de Büren. On signale aussi des ralentissements du trafic sur l'autoroute A6 près de Lyss. 
Dans le Jura, un tronçon de la route Delémont-Bâle sur territoire bâlois n'est pratiquable que sur une voie en raison de chutes d'arbres. Dans la nuit de lundi à mardi, des rafales jusqu'à 150 km/h ont été enregistrées sur le Jura et les Alpes fribourgeoises. C'est la Suisse romande qui a été le plus touchée avec des pointes à 148 km/h au Moléson, 146 km/h à la Dôle et 143 km/h au Chasseral, dans le Jura bernois, a indiqué MeteoNews. 

Swisscom

Últimos dados do WeatherOnline: Rajadas de vento de 166 km/h em Feldberg/Schwarzwald (1493 m, Germany).


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2009 às 15:22)

Aqui fica uma imagem bem bonita da Islândia a 4 de Fevereiro de 2008 pelo satélite Terra.





E aqui a neve no Reino Unido tirada pelo mesmo satélite.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Fev 2009 às 01:12)

E os ventos foram fortes, bem fortes por muita Europa .
Depois da França , também a Suiça registou rajadas máximas 
verdadeiramente tempestuosas:







[/URL][/IMG]


Inverno mediático , este que temos vivido pelas Europas.
E ainda está a meio .
E se acalmará a Ocidente aparecerá em força agora por onde tem estado suave: Balcãs seguramente, Itália , Grécia e centro europeu,  certamente.


----------



## FTerroso (12 Fev 2009 às 20:02)

Meteo France colocou em alerta laranja a região de Paris por causa da neve.


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2009 às 10:47)

nimboestrato disse:


> E a intensidade do vento ( Km/h) em rajadas,
> não pára de aumentar:
> 
> 
> ...




Ainda a própósito dessa depressão e do vento que provocou, uns momentos complicados nos aeroportos de Bilbao e Santiago:


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=acd_1234285534


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2009 às 13:54)

*Heavy snow causes 6,000 traffic accidents, 24 deaths in Moscow*






Heavy snowfalls in Moscow and the surrounding Moscow Region caused more than 6,000 traffic accidents over the weekend, which resulted in 24 deaths, local traffic police said on Monday. According to Moscow's traffic police department, a total of 4,200 car accidents were registered on Saturday and Sunday in the capital, in which four people were killed and 78 injured. 
In the Moscow Region over the same period, 20 people were killed and 86 injured in about 2,000 traffic accidents. "All major deadly accidents on Saturday were caused by severe traffic violations," said Svetlana Landa, a spokeswoman for the Moscow Region's traffic police department. 
Almost two-thirds of the accidents occurred on Saturday, including eight-car pileup on the Kievskoye highway southwest of Moscow in which six people, including three children, were injured. Later in the day, a collision between a bus and a minibus killed four people on the same road. Five people were killed when a Kamaz truck lost control and rammed four cars west of Moscow. 
The number of traffic code violations registered in Moscow and the Moscow Region stood at 12,500. 

RIA Novosti


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2009 às 00:39)

Hoje foi mais um dia de neve pela Europa Central.

Berlim acordou assim:






Viena d'Áustria.





Munique:






Zurique:







Nas próximas horas serão os Balcãs a levar com um bom cargamento de neve.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2009 às 23:08)

*Criança sobrevive a queda do 5º andar na Suíça*

A polícia suíça informou que uma criança de 4 anos sobreviveu depois de cair da janela do 5º andar, na calçada. A polícia do estado de Aarau disse que o incidente ocorreu no domingo quando a menina subiu no aquecedor e abriu a janela para ver melhor a tempestade de neve. Testemunhas que estavam em um restaurante nas proximidades ouviram um barulho e acharam a garota caída na calçada. Segundo a polícia, a menina sofreu arranhões, teve uma costela quebrada e não corre risco de morte. 

Jornal Cruzeiro do Sul


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2009 às 15:50)

*Inverno rigoroso obriga Noruega a jogar neve no mar*

Vídeo

As nevascas que castiga a capital da Noruega, Oslo, obrigaram as autoridades a jogar neve no mar. Elas argumentam que os depósitos para onde é levada a neve não vão aguentar. A medida provocou polêmica, mas foi aprovada pelas autoridades municipais. ONGs de defesa do meio ambiente temem que a neve polua o mar, mas a prefeitura descartou essa possibilidade. 
Moradores disseram estar cansados de andar em calçadas tomadas pela neve e de dirigir em condições adversas. "É pesado é molhado, é problemático, não é realmente aceitável", disse um morador. 
O Instituto de Meteorologia disse que a capital registrou um índice de 67 centímetros de neve, maior índice desde 1987. E a previsão é de mais neve para os próximos dias. O chefe do departamento responsável pela limpeza das ruas, Tom Kristoffersen, disse que o trabalho estava intenso, envolvendo 800 trabalhadores.

G1


----------



## actioman (5 Mar 2009 às 20:34)

Impressionante o nevão que se está a abater sobre Burgos! 

WebCam Online aqui:


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2009 às 14:28)

*Más condições atmosféricas impedem deslocação de Cavaco à sede da Volkswagen*

O Presidente da República não se vai deslocar à sede da Volkswagen, como estava previsto, devido ao mau tempo. No seu último dia de visita à Alemanha, Cavaco Silva vai estar em Osnabrueck, onde muitos portugueses residem. As más condições atmosféricas impediram que o Presidente da República cumprisse a visita que tinha programada à sede da Volkswagen, em Volfsburgo, para onde Cavaco Silva se deslocaria de helicóptero. 
Esta informação foi dada numa altura em que Cavaco Silva chegou de avião em Osnabrueck vindo de Munique, onde no dia anterior se tinha encontrado com o ministro-presidente da Baviera, Horst Seehover.
No último dia de visita oficial do chefe de Estado português à Alemanha, Cavaco Silva vai almoçar com o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Osnabrueck, cidade onde se encontra um dos maiores centros da comunidades portuguesa neste país. Cavaco Silva junta-se depois ao presidente do Parlamento Europeu, Hans-Gert Poettering, para dar uma palestra aos alunos da Ursulaschule sobre o futuro da Europa, assistindo ao final da tarde a um concerto de fado de Kátia Guerreiro. 
Já ao início da noite, Cavaco Silva vai estar presente numa recepção oferecida pelo Presidente da República à comunidade portuguesa residente na Alemanha.

TSF Rádio Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2009 às 17:48)

*Tempestade BERTHOLD: Depressione record sull'Italia, pochi episodi simili negli ultimi 30 anni*

Imagem de satélite às primeiras horas de hoje




CopyRight@Eumetsat2009

L'evento perturbato che sta interessando l'Italia era previsto da giorni, e oltre al crollo dei gepotenziali in quota, anche la pressione al suolo ha visto toccare un minimo barico che è molto raro da raggiungere sull'Italia. Questi infatti i rilevamenti delle ore 11 di alcune stazioni italiane di rilevamento del Centro Nord:

Milano: 978 hPa
Brescia: 978 hPa
Bologna: 977 hPa
Capo Mele: 976 hPa
Ancona, Firenze e Forlì: 977 hPa

La frequenza con la quale tali valori di pressione si possono raggiungere nel nostro Paese è rara, giacché negli ultimi trent'anni è accaduto solamente in un paio di altre occasioni. Tali valori barici sono infatti tipici in prossimità della Depressione d'Islanda, figura barica semi-permanente che staziona nel Nord Atlantico nei pressi dell'isola che gli dà il nome e che può interessare con suoi nuclei depressionari più intensi anche le Isole Britanniche e il lato occidentale nord europeo.
Ma in Italia bisogna tornare indietro di oltre 32 anni per trovare valori pressori più bassi di quelli raggiunti oggi. Nel Dicembre 1976 infatti, ai primi del mese, una profonda depressione atlantica sopraggiunse sulla nostra Penisola accompagnata da forti venti di libeccio.
Una intensa perturbazione attraversò l'Italia, fino a che, il giorno 02 Dicembre alle ore 12, la pressione raggiunse un valore di 975 hPa sul Centro Italia, arrivando a valori inferiori a 970 hPa sul Nord Est. Il vento di libeccio, all'aeroporto di Pisa San Giusto, raggiunse gli 85 kmh di velocità, ed a Genova i 67 kmh. Questo dovrebbe essere stato il momento con la pressione più bassa mai raggiunta in Italia, almeno negli ultimi 33 anni, salvo errori ed omissioni.
Per il momento, l'attuale situazione si avvicina a questo record, ma non lo ha superato, seppure di pochissimo, salvo ulteriori cali barici nelle prossime ore. La frequenza con la quale si verificano queste depressioni così profonde sulla nostra Penisola è di una ogni 10-15 anni.

© Meteogiornale


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2009 às 15:18)

*L'hiver 2008-2009 a été le plus froid depuis 20 ans en France* 







L’hiver 2008-2009 a été particulièrement agité en France métropolitaine. Le mois de janvier a été marqué par une vague de froid sur le pays, un épisode neigeux exceptionnel dans le Sud-Est et une tempête sur le Sud-Ouest d’une intensité rarement atteinte. Février a connu ensuite une seconde tempête, moins sévère mais beaucoup plus étendue, touchant toute une grande moitié nord de la France. 
Sur l’ensemble de l’hiver, la température moyenne saisonnière se situe 1,2 °C sous la normale ce qui le positionne au troisième rang des hivers les plus froids de ces vingt dernières années, derrière les hivers 2005-2006 et 1990-1991 (-1,6 °C). Comparé à son prédécesseur, l’hiver qui s’achève a été nettement plus froid avec une température moyenne 2,3 °C plus basse. Et comparé à l’hiver 2006-2007, cet écart est même de l’ordre de 3 °C. 
Les précipitations ont été excédentaires sur l’extrême sud, tout particulièrement sur le Sud-Est où les cumuls ont été parfois une fois et demie supérieurs à la normale. Elles ont été à l’inverse nettement déficitaires sur la plupart des régions situées plus au nord. Ces déficits font suite à un automne déjà relativement sec sur certaines de ces régions. 
Compte tenu des températures basses, les précipitations se sont assez fréquemment produites sous forme de neige jusqu’en plaine. Mais à l’exception d’un épisode particulièrement abondant sur les Bouches-du-Rhône en janvier, les quantités relevées sont restées généralement modestes à basse altitude. Le froid persistant a cependant favorisé la tenue de cette neige au sol. Phénomène assez rare à Paris-Montsouris, une couche de neige supérieure à 1 cm a été observée à dix reprises durant cet hiver. En montagne, l’enneigement a été excellent durant les trois mois. De telles conditions n’ont été que rarement observées sur les Alpes du sud et les Pyrénées au cours des trente dernières années.
Proche de la moyenne voire légèrement déficitaire sur le tiers sud du pays, l’ensoleillement a été supérieur à la moyenne plus au nord notamment sur la Bretagne, la Normandie et les Pays de la Loire. Pour le seul mois de janvier, c’est toutefois sur le quart nord-est que certains records d’ensoleillement ont été battus.

L’hiver 2008-2009 mois par mois 

Décembre :Avec une température moyenne mensuelle inférieure de 1,2 °C à la normale, le mois de décembre a été globalement frais en toutes régions. 
Les précipitations ont été nettement déficitaires sur la moitié nord du territoire, mais assez proches des normales sur le Sud-Ouest. Par contre, elles ont été exceptionnelles sur le Sud-Est, dépassant parfois le double, voire localement le triple des valeurs normales pour un mois de décembre. 
L’ensoleillement a été très largement supérieur à la normale sur l’ouest de la France avec des durées d’insolation une fois et demie à deux fois supérieures à la moyenne. Inversement, l’ensoleillement a été déficitaire du Sud-Ouest au nord du Massif central. Ailleurs, les durées d’insolation ont été généralement proches de la moyenne. 

Janvier : Le mois de janvier a connu des températures particulièrement froides notamment dans le nord du pays. Moyennée sur l’ensemble de la France, la température mensuelle se situe environ 1,7 °C sous la normale. Janvier 2009 se positionne ainsi au premier rang des mois de janvier les plus froids de ces vingt dernières années. La vague de froid que la France a connue du 3 au 11 janvier a largement contribué à ce diagnostic. Durant cette période, les températures sont descendues dans le nord du pays jusqu’à –15 °C, voire localement –18 °C à –20 °C. Si le pays n’avait plus connu de vague de froid aussi intense depuis janvier 2003, celle de ce début d’année reste malgré tout bien loin, en terme d’intensité, des épisodes exceptionnels de janvier 1985 et janvier 1987. 
Les précipitations ont été excédentaires sur l’Ouest, le Sud-Ouest et la Corse, généralement proche de la normale du Nord au Centre, mais très largement déficitaires sur un grand quart nord-est. Elles ont été plus contrastées sur le Sud-Est où les régions provençales ont connu par ailleurs un épisode neigeux exceptionnel les 6 et 7 janvier. Des épaisseurs de neige de 20 à 40 cm ont été relevées au sol dans les Bouches-du-Rhône ce qui n’était plus arrivé depuis 1987. 
L’ensoleillement a été largement supérieur à la normale sur toute la moitié nord du pays, voire exceptionnel sur le quart nord-est. Les records d’ensoleillement pour un mois de janvier ont été battus entre autre à Strasbourg, Nancy, Troyes, Reims, Auxerre et Bourges. 
Janvier 2009 reste marqué par ailleurs par le passage de la tempête « Klaus ». Cette tempête, d’une intensité exceptionnelle comparable à celles de décembre 1999, a touché le Sud-Ouest le 24 janvier avec des rafales de vent dépassant 120 à 130 km/h sur toute la région. Sur les Landes, la Gironde et l’Aude, des rafales à plus de 150 km/h ont été enregistrées. Mais c’est sur les Pyrénées-Orientales qu’ont été observés les vents les plus forts avec des rafales atteignant localement 180 à 190 km/h. 

Février : A l’instar des deux mois précédents, février a été plutôt froid avec, à l’échelle de la France, une température moyenne mensuelle se situant 0,6 °C sous la normale. 
Les précipitations ont été largement déficitaires sur la moitié ouest du pays à l’exception des régions pyrénéennes qui ont connu des cumuls parfois excédentaires. Elles ont été proches des normales sur l’extrême nord et sur le Nord-Est. Dans le Sud-Est, la Corse est restée à l’écart des pluies, mais les régions situées sur l’axe rhodanien ont subi par contre des précipitations largement supérieures à la normale. 
Durant ce mois de février, seules les régions situées le plus à l’ouest ont bénéficié d’un bon ensoleillement. Dans le Sud-Est, l’ensoleillement a été proche de la normale tandis qu’il est resté fortement déficitaire du Nord au Nord-Est. 
Une grande moitié nord de la France a subi par ailleurs le passage d’une tempête les 9 et 10 février. Si les vents maximum de l’ordre de 130 km/h à 140 km/h ont été sensiblement moins forts que ceux observés dans le Sud-Ouest en janvier, cette tempête s’est surtout singularisée par l’étendue concernée : des rafales supérieures à 100 km/h ont été ainsi observées sur la Haute-Normandie, la Bretagne, les Pays de la Loire, Poitou-Charentes, le nord de l’Aquitaine, le Limousin, l’Auvergne, le Centre, l’Ile-de-France, la Bourgogne, la Franche-Comté, l’Alsace, la Lorraine et Champagne-Ardenne.
Les températures enregistrées en France métropolitaine cet hiver illustrent la "variabilité naturelle du climat", dans le temps et dans l'espace, mais ne constituent en aucun cas une indication sur les évolutions à long terme puisque nous sommes toujours dans un contexte de changement climatique avec un réchauffement bien en cours.
Si elles ont provoqué des blocages, des perturbations, voire des dégâts importants en certains points de l'hexagone, les conditions météo hivernales ont été une aubaine pour le tourisme en montagne où l'enneigement a été "excellent".De telles conditions n'ont été que rarement observées dans les Alpes du Sud et les Pyrénées au cours des trente dernières années.
Selon le Syndicat national des téléphériques de France, la fréquentation des stations de sports d'hiver françaises est en hausse d'environ 15% par rapport à une saison moyenne. Les stations de moyenne montagne enregistrent même des résultats exceptionnels: +40% à 50% de fréquentation dans le Massif Central, les Vosges ou le Jura.
Ceux qui espèrent un printemps enchanteur pour tourner la page de cet hiver rigoureux, devront, pour l'heure, se passer des prévisions de Météo France, qui fait preuve d'une grande prudence sur le sujet. Compte tenu des divergences entre les différents modèles de prévisions saisonnière, aucun scénario n'est privilégié, ni pour les températures ni pour les précipitations, concernant le printemps à venir.

Météo France / Catastrophes Naturelles


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2009 às 17:11)

*Casas destruídas por deslizamento de terras na Noruega*

​
Várias casas ficaram esta sexta feira destruídas num deslizamento de terras em Namsos, oeste da Noruega, anunciou a polícia local, sem precisar a existência de vítimas mortais. "Um deslizamento de terras ocorreu hoje de manhã. Várias casas foram arrastadas, mas desconhecemos se estavam ocupadas", declarou uma porta-voz da polícia, Anita Stavran. Segundo o «site» do jornal local Namdalsavisa, seis casas foram arrastadas até à costa marítima. 
Fotografias da área afectada mostram destroços de árvores e edifícios, com telhados cobertos de neve, parcialmente submersos. "Poderiam existir crianças em algumas das casas, mas esta informação ainda não foi confirmada", informou o jornal. "Partimos sempre do princípio que podem existir pessoas no local do incidente", referiu Anita Stavran. 
Pelo menos duas pessoas foram evacuadas da área do deslizamento, disse a porta-voz, acrescentando que também foi recuperado dos escombros um carro desocupado. A responsável precisou que foram destacados para o local equipas de emergência médica, mergulhadores, cães e helicópteros. 
De acordo com o canal norueguês TV2 Nyhetskanalen, os serviços de saneamento público confirmaram que estavam a efectuar escavações nesta área, que abriga sobretudo casas de férias. 

Diário Digital

*ADENDA: O general Inverno continua a não dar tréguas no Hemisfério Norte; grande parte do Canadá e norte da Rússia continua com temperaturas entre os 40 ºC e os 50 ºC negativos.*


----------



## irpsit (14 Mar 2009 às 10:38)

Sigo em Viena, Austria, com um Março agradável embora chuvoso.
O tempo tem estado sempre com aguaceiros, ventos de nordeste e temperaturas entre os 5 e 13ºC, o que é bom para esta época do ano.

Ontem e anteontem já houve as primeiras trovoadas e chuvas fortes, o que faz indiciar que já anda aí ar quente (como aliás está em Portugal).

Extremos em 2009 (Viena, Áustria):

Janeiro
Temperatura máxima maior 9ºC, 24 Janeiro
Temperatura mínima maior 2ºC, 24 Janeiro
Temperatura máxima menor -6ºC, 12 Janeiro
Temperatura mínima menor -8ºC, 12 Janeiro 
Nº dias neve 6
Nº dias chuva 3
Máxima acumulação neve num dia: ~5-10 cm (29 Janeiro)

Fevereiro
Temperatura máxima maior 14ºC, 7 Fevereiro
Temperatura mínima maior 8ºC, 7 Fevereiro
Temperatura máxima menor 0ºC, 18 Fevereiro
Temperatura mínima menor -5ºC, 17 Fevereiro
Nº dias neve 13
Nº dias chuva 7
Máxima acumulação neve num dia: ~10-20 cm (22 Fevereiro)

Março
Temperatura máxima maior 13ºC, 4 Março
Temperatura mínima maior 8ºC, 5 Março
Temperatura máxima menor 5ºC, 7 Março
Temperatura mínima menor 3ºC, 10 Março
Nº dias neve 0
Nº dias chuva 8


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2009 às 19:50)

Mais uma entrada árctica a atingir o leste da Europa, dentro de 48 horas. Previsão de queda acentuada nas temperaturas e abundante queda de neve nos países da Europa Central e do leste, incluindo a Grécia e a Turquia.





CopyRight@Wetter3.de


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2009 às 20:28)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais uma entrada árctica a atingir o leste da Europa, dentro de 48 horas. Previsão de queda acentuada nas temperaturas e abundante queda de neve nos países da Europa Central e do leste, incluindo a Grécia e a Turquia.
> 
> CopyRight@Wetter3.de




Que saudades do Inverno


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mar 2009 às 23:55)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais uma entrada árctica a atingir o leste da Europa, dentro de 48 horas. Previsão de queda acentuada nas temperaturas e abundante queda de neve nos países da Europa Central e do leste, incluindo a Grécia e a Turquia...[/URL]




Se na Europa central e de leste tapa,
aquilo que  na França e Espanha destapa 
permite ver tudo...
Os  Alpes e os Pirinéus surgem pois imponentes...






[/URL][/IMG]

Não é só por cá, que este Azul hoje foi  imponente.
Também nos  nossos vizinhos ...


----------



## irpsit (19 Mar 2009 às 07:08)

A Entrada de frio começou!

Aqui em Viena depois de mais de um mês sem neve, e com temperaturas a rondar os 5-12º, hoje as temperaturas desceram virtiginosamente depois dos 7º de ontem à noite. *Hoje, 19 de Março, estão 2º e está a nevar intensamente*. Já está a acumular e a este ritmo certamente acumulará uns bons centrímetros até à tarde.

Como acontecia em Janeiro e Fevereiro, acordei com o barulhos dos carros espalha-sal, a passar na rua, uns atrás dos outros.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mar 2009 às 01:08)

E com tanto Inverno ainda, noutras longitudes europeias,
que o diga o Irpsit,
mais a Oeste, é a calmaria total:






[/URL][/IMG]

Nas ilhas Britânicas ,terras de sua majestade,
bem  no centro das Altas Pressões, hoje o nevoeiro foi Rei...
o nevoeiro e também o sol (onde não o dito cujo estivesse presente)...


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Mar 2009 às 02:29)

E se a Oeste continua tudo muito tranquilo e solarengo
(ainda hoje todos os jogos da liga inglesa foram
disputados sob intenso sol)
e  hoje na França, Espanha e Portugal foi o que foi,
então veja-se o que anda lá pelos súis de Itália,
pela Grécia e balcãs e oestes da Turquia...






[/URL][/IMG]

(Precipitação nas útimas 48 horas)...

para não falar das baixas temperaturas...

Neste Inverno que ora cessou , já fez o contrário:
O oeste invernoso e a região agora afectada
sob um Inverno que nunca mais chegava...


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mar 2009 às 08:32)

As temperaturas da Europa hoje às 06 UTC 






[/URL][/IMG]

Se exceptuarmos Portugal ,sul de Espanha e França e muita Itália
vai fazendo frio sim senhor por essa Europa que ainda mal sabe soletrar
essa palavra que há muito  nós sabemos de cor "Primavera"...


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2009 às 11:32)

Nos próximos dias ainda muita neve irá cair sobre os Alpes.
Talvez seja o último grande carregamento da temporada.


----------



## irpsit (24 Mar 2009 às 21:20)

Como é belo!

Se no dia 19 nevou bem de manhã, mas sem muita acumulação na cidade.
Hoje esteve temporal de noite, com a passagem da frente fria, e com sleet. Foi giro acordar às 3h da manhã e ouvir o sleet torrencial, ora neve ora chuva, e acompanhados por ventos com rajadas até aos 100kph.

Agora é de novo noite, e estou a presenciar pela 2ª vez na vida, um fenómeno fantástico: *thundersnow*.
Quem diz que é raro?

Estao com a cair aguaceiros de neve, típicos do pós-frente, os chamados *flurries*, estão 2º, e caem com bastante intensidade e de vez em quando, há trovoada. 
Os carros e as árvores já estão a ficar de novo branco e mesmo aqui onde moro, no centro da cidade (Viena)!
Só espero que pegue e amanhã a cidade acorde branca como já não acontece desde final de Fevereiro. Já há acumulação de 1cm, e se amanhã continuassem os aguaceiros de neve, seria grande festa!
Pode vir ser a nona boa nevada deste Inverno. 

Nevões (com mais de 10cm acumulação) já tivémos *quatro* desde Novembro.


----------



## irpsit (24 Mar 2009 às 21:23)

Bem o último aguaceiro de neve parece que pegou e acalmou, a *neve *que caía rápido agora caí devagar, e os carros e jardins já tem uns 2 cm..  A rua começa a reter a camada branca também. Consegui contar à bocado 4 ou 5 relampagos, com som. Temperatura exterior 2º.  E vai descer abaixo dos zero esta noite aposto.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2009 às 22:19)

Mas não é uma coisa assim muito vulgar a trovoada com valores de temperatura tão baixos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mar 2009 às 09:34)

Aviso do Estofex para a Hoje dia 25 de Março.





SYNOPSIS

Strong prevailing NW-ly flow has established over Europe. Several mid and upper level disturbances are embedded in this flow, having a dominant influence on the weather conditions. The first one is predicted to affect Western Europe by Wednesday morning, associated with a deepening surface low, which should reach BENELUX coast by 12Z. The second one over Central Europe will move eastwards and in strong cold advection aloft, some thundery convection is expected over Ukraine, as suggested by general thunderstorms area. The last one is as of Tuesday 21Z supporting widespread thunderstorm activity over Italy. This impulse will rotate around the base of the large-scale trough, subsequently influencing Greece and Turkey. 

DISCUSSION

... Nothern France, Belgium....

A mid-level disturbance will start to affect the region by early morning with very favorable dynamics. We are expecting this area to be under the left exit region of both mid and upper-level jet ( having speeds of more than 50 m/s), which suggests strong vertical motion. Strong QG forcing is also anticipated ahead of the trough. Split-front characteristic may result with a strongly forced convective line trailing behind the main stratiform rain shield. Deep layer shear will reach more than 40 m/s, with more than 10 m/s confined to the lowest km. Moreover, SREH values will be very high in vicinity of the front, with more than 300 J/kg for 0-1 km layer. Despite the fact that only weak instability release is anticipated with simulated CAPEs around 100 J/kg, it is quite probable that strong dynamics will compensate for lack of instability and deep moist convection will form. Due to the strong shear and helicity, some embedded rotating circulations might occur in the convective line so tornado or two can not be ruled, as well as marginally severe gusts.

...Greece....

With the help of strong impulse moving rapidly eastwards, quick build up of instability is expected, with several hundred J /kg of MLCAPE. Thunderstorms will already ongoing on Wednesday 06Z and should increase their coverage especially with the cold front arriving later on. Deep layer shear will be in excess of 25 m/s, with shear in lowest 3 km over 20 m/s. Also, high SREH values are anticipated inland and therefore, well organized storms are anticipated. Marginally severe hail will probably be the most prominent threat with low chance of severe wind gusts, in case that supercells or strong squall line manage to form. Storms will quickly dimnish after 15Z.

...Turkey....

The same disturbance as in case of Greece, will also affect Turkey. MLCAPEs more than 500 J/kg are predicted to form over Aegean Sea and such unstable air will be advected inland ahead of the frontal system. Strong forcing ahead of the trough and frontal uplift will initiate numerous thunderstorms. The deepening of the surface low over the sea is expected to strenghten the low level flow and more than 15 m/s of wind shear 0-1 km is forecast inland. SREH values will also rise to more than 250 J/kg with the backing flow ahead of the low. Whole palette of severe weather is possible, marginally large hail might occur with supercells, severe wind gusts are quite possible too, with more than 25 m/s of flow at 850 level. Due to the strong low level wind shear, favourable forcing and low LCLs, also tornadoes could be a risk over this area.


----------



## irpsit (25 Mar 2009 às 19:35)

Estão de novo 4º e vieram as nuvens depois dum dia de algum sol, e de novo trovoadalá fora!
É normal quando pensámos que este ar arctico, frio e húmido, está a colidir com o ar quente e húmido do mediterrâneo.
Só espero que neve de novo, como é a previsão


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mar 2009 às 09:34)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje dia 26 de Março.





SYNOPSIS

Wavy north-westerly frontal jet affects western, central, and south-eastern Europe west of a long-wave trough over the eastern portions of Europe. A weak ridge is situated over south-western Europe. A strong upper jet streak now situated across western central Europe is expected to travel south-eastward at the southern flank of a sharp short-wave trough. It will likely be associated with strong DCVA from the Adriatic region to the Aegean region during the period.

DISCUSSION

Adriatic region

Numerous thunderstorms have formed across western central Europe on Wednesday in the range of the sharp upper short-wave trough that will travel further south-eastwards during the next hours. On Thursday morning, the trough axis will be located over northern Italy. The affected air mass is characterized by steep lapse rates and dry low levels as indicated by latest soundings. However, some more substantial low-level moisture can be found to the west of Italy, and models suggest that this air mass will advect into parts of the Adriatic Sea. Given strong forcing, mid-levels are expected to cool significantly, and latest GFS indicates rather deep instability and cold equilibrium temperatures. Limiting factor is poor low-level moisture. Showers and thunderstorms may form. Strong deep layer vertical wind shear is present just at the cyclonic flank of the aforementioned jet streak, where thunderstorms may organize into small bowing lines or mesocyclones. Although the chance seems to be low, a tornado is not completely ruled out with this convection that will spread south-eastward during the period.

Aegean to southern Turkey

Situation on Thursday seems to be comparable to the Adriatic region. Air mass over the Aegean and south of Turkey is rather cold with steep lapse rates and some low-level moisture. As the upper trough axis approaches in the evening hours, upper height falls will likely lead to deeper instability. Strong forcing is expected and showers and thunderstorms are forecast. Best potential for severe thunderstorms is expected near the cyclonic flank of the upper jet streak, where deep layer vertical wind shear is strong. With stronger cells, a tornado cannot be ruled out completely. Additionally, rather strong low-level winds may favor a few severe wind gusts along bowing segments.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Mar 2009 às 01:03)

E se neste Março de todos os calores em território Luso ,
o aquecimento global estará obviamente a dar cartas,
que hão-de dizer os Escandinavos e sobretudo os Finlandeses,
acerca disto?







[/URL][/IMG]

Veja-se a enormidade das mínimas que ainda se verificam por terras vikings.
Aquecimento global  ? 
Não será para todos.
Se de um lado tapa, do outro destapa...


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2009 às 17:08)

Na quarta-feira ocorreu um Tornado no sudoeste da Grécia que provocou muitos estragos e que matou duas pessoas quando o automóvel em que circulavam foi atirado pelo ar.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0f3_1238023769



> *
> Athens - Two people died after a tornado suddenly struck the western Peloponnese on Wednesday, causing extensive damage.*
> 
> The two individuals were found dead after the car they were driving was thrown off a main road in Manolada, in the Hlia report after the tornado struck.
> ...





Ontem ocorreu um outro Tornado, desta vez em Dhekelia/Chipre, também muitos estragos mas sem vitimas a lamentar.


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2009 às 17:21)

O do Chipre parece grande.


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 13:45)

Como sabem o _Daniel Vilão_ encontra-se em Benidorm e relata :

algum vento;
chuva a noite toda; 
cerca de 15ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2009 às 15:32)

João Soares disse:


> Como sabem o _Daniel Vilão_ encontra-se em Benidorm e relata :
> 
> algum vento;
> chuva a noite toda;
> cerca de 15ºC.



Um especial agradecimento ao Joao Soares, que relatou as minhas informaçoes no forum.

Por cá, chuva fraca a moderada e contínua, com cerca de *14 ºC* no momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2009 às 18:08)

Por Benidorm, chuva fraca a moderada, vento moderado e cerca de *12,5 ºC*.

A máxima nao deve ter ido além dos *15 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2009 às 12:09)

Oh Daniel, tens mesmo uma depressão mesmo por cima de ti


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2009 às 14:34)

Por Benidorm, o Daniel relata uma noite de chuva moderada a forte, e com alguma Trovoada! 

Afirma ter visto o termómetro de um carro da Polícia marcar 10ºC, sendo que neste momento estão cerca de 11ºC


Uma bonita animação das imagens de Satélite das últimas horas!


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2009 às 14:41)

Gilmet disse:


> Por Benidorm, o Daniel relata uma noite de chuva moderada a forte, e com alguma Trovoada!
> 
> Afirma ter visto o termómetro de um carro da Polícia marcar 10ºC, sendo que neste momento estão cerca de 11ºC
> 
> ...



 O nosso escudo anti-chuva continua a funcionar na perfeição! A massa de nuvens ao aproximar-se do nosso país, dá meia-volta e regressa pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2009 às 22:06)

*COMUNIDADE DE VALÊNCIA (Espanha) - La ola de frío cubre de nieve el interior*

La brusca bajada de las temperaturas, que han llegado a caer 11 grados en Castelló en tan solo un día, ha provocado que los paisajes de la provincia presenten una imagen propia de los meses de invierno. Y es que tras un paréntesis la nieve ha regresado a los pueblos del interior, en este caso en primavera. Comenzó a nevar el sábado por la tarde-noche por encima de los 900 metros en el Penyagolosa, Vilafranca, Castellfort, Ares, Morella y la Tinença de Benifassà donde llegaron a acumularse alrededor de 5 centímetros de nieve. No hubo problemas significativos en las carreteras, aunque la nieve llegó acompañada de una intensa niebla. 
Ayer siguieron las precipitaciones débiles y la nieve en el interior y, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), se prevé que las precipitaciones se alarguen hasta hoy pero con la misma intensidad moderada. Los Serranos, con nieve - En Aras de los Olmos y algunas aldeas de Alpuente amanecieron la mañana de ayer con nieve. 
Las precipitaciones y la bajada de temperaturas anunciada para el fin de semana han hecho que los termómetros hayan caído hasta 15º, en menos de 24 horas, registrando temperaturas negativas en algunas zonas. En la comarca de Los Serranos ha estado lloviendo de manera continuada durante los dos últimos días y en zonas como Titaguas ha provocado algún incidente, como fue el rescate de unos 30 acampados de 8 y 9 años, con sus monitores que habían ido a pasar el fin de semana a las inmediaciones del río Turia y que hubieron de ser rescatados por la Guardia Civil, servicios forestales, ayuntamiento y vecinos del pueblo voluntarios, para pasar la noche en el Centro Social de la localidad
Respecto a las temperaturas máximas en la Comunitat ayer sufrieron un descensos entre moderado y notable respecto a la jornada anterior, con una media de entre 4 y 5 grados. Destacaron Castellfort, con once grados menos, que dejaron el termómetro en 4 grados, y Utiel, con nueve grados menos y un registro de 8 grados. En las capitales de provincia, el mayor descenso lo experimentó Castelló, con una bajada de cinco grados que dejó el mercurio en 14, y tanto en Valencia como en Alicante hubo una bajada de cuatro grados y quedaron también en los 14.
Precipitaciones - En cuanto a las precipitaciones, en 24 horas se registraron en Chelva hasta 55 litros de agua por metro cuadrado, seguido de Andilla, con 54, y también destacaron Ayora con 40, o Elda con 39. En Valencia capital llovieron poco más de 8 litros por metro cuadrado, en Alicante 5 y en Castelló tan sólo litro y medio por metro cuadrado.

levante-emv.com


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mar 2009 às 09:46)

Aviso do Estofex para hoje na europa dia 31 de Março:





SYNOPSIS

A zonally elongated area of high pressure is centered between 47-57°N and causes stable weather. Low pressure areas are present over Scandinavia and the western Mediterranean Sea. The core of this low is initially near SE Spain, but it is predicted that a wave will develop along the cold front north of Algeria and the low pressure center will likely install near the Balearic islands. ECWMF model shows the core to take a more eastern track via Sardegna. LCL-LFC distance and MLCAPE/ICAPE differences suggest convection can be elevated within the warm plume and more surface-based towards the west. 

DISCUSSION

...western Mediterranean area, Tunisia... 

Most storms will occur along the cold front and warm sector moving north during the day. In the region deep layer shear is forecast to be around 15 m/s, which supports mainly multicell clusters. Marginal large hail may occur, however the main issue can become rainfall when repeated storm activity affects Sardegna and Corsica. 
In particular over northern Tunisia, deep layer shear is enhanced to 30 m/s with SREH higher than 300 m²/s². Supercells with chance of large hail and a tornado are possible.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2009 às 09:56)

Mais uma noite de muita chuva, desta vez sem trovoada.
Apesar de a sua intensidade nao ser muita, caindo apenas moderada, a chuva cai continuamente, durante horas e horas, pelo que o dia rendeu bastante precipitaçao.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Abr 2009 às 09:24)

Aviso do Estofex para Hoje na Europa dia 1 de Abril:





SYNOPSIS

An area of mid-level high pressure system with center over the Northern Sea will stretch from Atlantic to Central Europe and then curve to
SE Europe. This "channel" of high geopotential heights will separate the short-wave trough which is expected to deepen when moving from Scandinavia to NE Europe and a broad mid-level cut off low, placed over the W. Mediterranean. A warm advection will be well-established ahead of this low with weak cold front which will start affecting Italy by 12Z. Under the exit region of the jet, in association with strong QG forcing at mid-levels, slight cyclogenesis will be induced in the range of the frontal zone.


DISCUSSION

.... Sicily, Central Italy ...

The combination of advection of warm, humid airmass and strong synoptic-scale lift ahead of the advancing mid-level impulse should result in the release of latent instability, with MLCAPEs reaching several hundred of J/kg. Strong mid and upper level flow will increase the values of DLS to more than 20 m/s with shear in the lowest 3 kms staying in order of 10 - 15 m/s. As a surface trough is expected to develop with several small pressure centres confined to the cold front, slightly enhanced SREH values will build up over the island of Sicily by 12Z ( Per several GFS runs, only around 100 - 150 J/kg will be available to the developing storms). Convergence on the frontal zone should lead to the initation of thunderstorms, which will affect the area between 09 and 18Z. Due to the favourable wind-shear conditions, thunderstorms should be well organized, probably of multicellular nature, oriented along the progressing front. Threat of marginally severe hail is anticipated, especially if isolated cells manage to develop, with supercellular characteristics. One of the limiting factors for hail, however, will be the relatively little CAPE to be tapped by the storms as well as the lack of isolated cells ahead of the front. The greatest threat over Italy will last from 09 to 12Z, over the Sicily from 12 to 18Z.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2009 às 13:01)

CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2009 às 14:56)

Por Benidorm, comunidade de Valência, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Choveu um pouco ontem, pelo fim da tarde, mas hoje ainda nao choveu e espera-se que nao chova.
A temperatura ronda os *17 ºC* e nota-se um ligeiro aquecimento face ao dia de ontem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2009 às 18:21)

Mais uma noite de bastante chuva, por vezes moderada, com alguns períodos de forte.
O dia amanheceu com poucas nuvens, ao contrário dos dias anteriores, tendo a temperatura chegado aos *18,5 ºC* pelo início da tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 19:39)

Jantei ontem por Sevilha, à vinda de Benidorm, onde observei uma temperatura de *20,5 ºC* pelas 21:20h espanholas, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2009 às 19:08)

Enquanto cá nós Portugueses vimos alguma amostra ( muito pouca) de Chuva, os nossos vizinhos espanhóis estão em festa.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2009 às 19:23)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Enquanto cá nós Portugueses vimos alguma amostra ( muito pouca) de Chuva, os nossos vizinhos espanhóis estão em festa.



Bem visível através do satélite.


----------



## irpsit (10 Abr 2009 às 21:11)

Por em Viena,

Continuo com incriveis dias de sol e Primavera.
As temperaturas marcaram hoje *24º *de máxima, o dia mais quente do ano, e até ao início da noite permaneciam 20º!

São 10 dias seguidos de sol e céu limpo ou pouco nublado.

Curioso ter nevado nos dias 18, 24 e 25 de Março e desde o dia 2 de Abril ter estado sempre com temperaturas entre os 10º e os 25º. Acaba o Inverno como começou bruto, muito bem definido e súbido.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Abr 2009 às 19:32)

irpsit disse:


> Por em Viena,
> 
> Continuo com incriveis dias de sol e Primavera...



Continuas tu e continua muita Europa. 
Basta ver as temperaturas hoje às 14 UTC 






[/URL][/IMG]

Leste de França, Países Baixos,Alemanha, Polónia ,Europa Central,Balcãs, enfim,
já todos sentem uma Primavera bem assumida com máximas um pouco por todo o lado a rondar os 25º ou inclusivé um pouco mais.
E assim irá continuar a julgar pela previsão de temperaturas do GFS para
meados da semana que vem:






[/URL][/IMG]

Curioso o contraste  que vai havendo entre esta Primavera assumida um pouco por toda a Europa (excepção para a Escandinávia)
e esta Ibéria que está fresquinha e assim irá continuar para a semana
com chuvas generalizadas...
Se de um lado tapa , do outro  destapa...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2009 às 09:34)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 14 de Abril.





SYNOPSIS

Two large low pressure areas, one over the Atlantic Ocean and the other over the southern Balkan, dominate the map. In between these main lows, over central Europe, is a large area of weak gradients and slight low pressure in which vertical profiles are locally marginally unstable. 

A cold front has become nearly stationary at the west coast of France at 00Z.
The main thundery action of the day should occur when the upper trough interacts with instability buildup over France. The GFS model predicts several shortwave troughs embedded within the highly cyclonal flow, while the left exit region of the jetstream should arrive around 21Z near the western Pyrenees. 

However, the small amount of moisture to work with yields only a modest amount of CAPE in the model. CAPE is thought to reach higher values over northern France, but the forcing will be very limited for most of that area.
Models do agree about precipitation, though.

DISCUSSION

...western France, northern Spain...

00Z soundings indicate that still quite some moistening and lifting is needed before profiles are conditionally unstable. Values of 6 g/kg average mixing ratio in the lowest kilometer in Santander appear correctly in GFS. A few hundred J/kg CAPE should be possible around the Basque area. Predicted values reach higher over central and eastern France in mesoscale models, but absence of favorable shear and lift suggests limited chance of severe weather there. 

Over Spain and western France, 6km deep layer shear will be higher than 20 m/s while 3 km SREH is 150-300 m²/s² near the SW France coast. This environment is favorable for multi- and supercellular storms producing large hail. Especially as better dynamics arrive during the evening, the chance of initiation of an MCS is good. It could produce severe gusts locally if it lines up perpendicular to the shear vector (i.e. NW-SE), but in general a linear system appears to line up along the shear vector today. A secondary severe threat area appears warranted for northwestern France, where shear is moderate as well and deep convergence is forecast. Large hail will be the main threat. 

Note that low-level shear increases after 18Z to values >10 m/s locally, and is somewhat favorable for a tornado, but in the relatively moisture-starved, marginally unstable situation with cooling BL this development seems unlikely.

GFS 18Z predicts a rather aggressive jet and deep layer shear >30 m/s over Spain during the night with the left exit region still near the Pyrenees, and uncapped parcels are still displayed at that hour by the model. Given also SREH increasing, and more than 12 m/s shear component normal to low-level theta-e gradients, another thunderstorm system, with severe gusts, could develop on the south side of the Pyrenees. However, given so poor instability and being the first such setup of this year, there is not much confidence in this scenario at this moment.


...central Turkey...

By GFS guidance, presence of instability, combined with convergence zones and around 250 m²/s² SREH, 30 m/s DLS and more than 10 m/s LLS, suggest that severe storms can occur. While the environment is rather dry, storms that succeed can be strong and fast moving with large hail and severe downburst winds.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2009 às 09:32)

Previsão do Estofex para hoje dia 15 de Abril.






SYNOPSIS

A ridge of high pressure at mid and upper levels of troposphere is stretching from the Mediterranean into Central Europe. To the west a broad cyclonic vortex will influence the weather development. Its center will be located close to the Spanish NW coast with several impulses rotating around it in strong mid level flow, having windspeeds over 30 m/s. Another mid-level low of smaller scale with center over Belarus / Ukraine border will slowly move southwards on the forward flank of the ridge. Generally, eastern Europe will be placed under a large, but shallow trough. At the surface, low pressure systems will affect W and SE Europe, whereas a high will become well-established over Scandinavia. The main frontal zone will stretch across W Europe with warm front crossing southern England by Wednesday morning and cold front should slowly progress across France and Spain to the east.

DISCUSSION

... S France / NE Spain....

In the left-exit region of the mid-level jet and under one of the embedded impulses rotating around the low, an upward motion is simulated by the numerical models. At the same time, a trough will cross the region, resulting in the strenghtened flow at lower levels of troposphere, reaching up to 20 m/s at 850 hPa level. Behind the region of stratiform precipitation, ongoing surface heating should lead to the destabilization, with several hundreds J/kg of MLCAPE possible across southern France, locally up to 1000 J/kg. GFS keeps also simulating deep unstable layers, so that integrated CAPE values reach quite high values. Deep level shear will be very strong under the mid-level jet, with values well over 30 m/s. However, the strongest flow will not overlap with the region of instability very well, so that around 15 - 20 m/s of DLS is expected in the region with the best instability release. Veering wind profiles associated with the trough will lead to the increase of SREH, so that more than 200 J/kg are possible. Again however, the region of instability will not correlate very well with the enhanced SREH values.

The storms will be easily initiated with the aid of synoptic scale setup and the first storms will develop already by Wednesday mornings around the Pyrenees region. The coverage will quickly increase by noon and due to the favourable forcing, a cluster of storms ( or even MCS) is quite possible, involving well organized multicells and some brief supercells as well, due to the enhanced SREH values and moderate shear. Stronger cells will have the potential to produce isolated large hail, especially in the case if supercells manage to form. This risk will probably quickly subside after the sunset with the dimnishing instability.

In the region of southern France, belt of strong low level shear is simulated by GFS, exceeding 10 m/s ( GFS 18Z run suggests even more than 15 m/s of LLS combined with surface based instability ). Also, SREH0-1 km shows locally enhanced values over 200 J/kg, overlapping with the eastern border of the unstable airmass. With quite moist air at low levels, low LCLs are expected and therefore, tornadoes are possible, if storms can tap this strong low level shear. This threat might persist into the night hours across SE France, as GFS is simulating some boundary layer instability in the region of strong LLS there and very strong forcing.

Level 2 is issued for the region, where the best overlap of shear and instability will exist and the greatest severe weather coverage is expected. 


... Central to N France....

Ahead of the advancing cold front, slightly unstable airmass is anticipated with several hundred J/kg of MLCAPE possible. DLS will be quite weak, precluding more organized storms, however, pools of higher SREH and a belt of strong LLS, exceeding 12,5 m/s suggest that some storms might briefly acquire rotation and one or two tornadoes can not be ruled out.

...England / Wales...

As the warm front will cross the region, an advection of warm and humid airmass is anticipated. Surface based heating and the synoptic scale lift will lead to the slight destabilization and thundestorms will form by 12Z. SREH in 0-1km layer ahead of the surface trough will reach more than 200 J/kg with low level shear over 10 m/s. Humid airmass will guarantee the low cloud bases. Again as in the case of the N France, deep layer shear will be very weak, only around 10 m/s and we can not expect long-lasting organised storms. However, with the aid of local boundaries, brief rotation might develop and at the moment, an isolated tornado event remains possible, so that we issue a Level 1 for this area.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2009 às 15:58)

E as previsões do tempo para esta semana que eram adiantadas no final da passada semana confirmaram-se.
Com efeito , hoje há Primavera assumida em muita Europa 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Desde o sudeste da Inglaterra , passando pelos Paises Baixos,leste de França,Alemanha, Polónia, paises da Europa Central, Balcas e  Itália
,todos estão a gozar de temperaturas já acima dos 20º e céus predominantemente limpos.
Até parece estranho este fresquinho/frio precipitoso por que a Ibéria 
vai passando.Às vezes acontece assim, como que ao contrário do normal...


----------



## Fil (16 Abr 2009 às 02:22)

Mas este calor na Europa central não é nada normal para a época:


----------



## irpsit (16 Abr 2009 às 07:31)

Obviamente que não é nada normal o calor.
Trata-se como o gráfico mostra temperaturas cerca de *8 graus acima da média*! 

Tenho estado com médias 13-23º desde há 15 dias, e as médias deveriam ser 5-15º!!!!

Já o Novembro e Dezembro foram ligeiramente superiores à média, o Janeiro foi dentro da média (mesmo c vaga de frio), o Fevereiro superior à média em uns 2-3 graus, o Março dentro da média. Será um sinal das mudanças climáticas?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Abr 2009 às 09:51)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 16 de Abril:





SYNOPSIS 

A low pressure area with it center between Ireland and Spain affects a large part of western Europe with unstable weather. The main occluded front remains stationary over southern Great Britain, Belgium/Netherlands and Germany. The sharp convergence zone along the front provides a clear focus for thunderstorm development, and flow parallel to the front may cause training of storms through confined areas. 
Elsewhere, over France and Spain, widely scattered convective cells will readily develop in the colder airmass. With steep low-level lapse rates and 0-3 km CAPE and weak flow, an isolated landspout is not ruled out.
Less defined is the instability over the area of northern Italy, but the presence of a strong jet creates lift and an environment of strong shear. 

DISCUSSION

...northern Italy...

A marginal level 1 is issued for this area. Up to 30 m/s 0-6 km bulk shear is predicted, crossing weak instability. There is less shear in 0-3 km layer and patches of 8-10 m/s low level shear. Storm-relative helicity is enhanced to 100-250 m²/s² but does not appear to overlap during the period of most instability: after 18Z and the west side of the area. An isolated storm may produce large hail or severe wind gusts. The same goes for late at night in the Istria area, but with increased LL shear (>12 m/s inland) a tornado is not excluded.

...Germany, Benelux...

CAPE is currently not really large, but marginally enhanced deep layer shear (10-15 m/s) and deep dry boundary layers like in the 00Z Essen or De Bilt sounding (small warm cloud depth) support some chance of reasonably large hail, as well as gusts (evaporative cooling). Additionally, large scale rising motion may further destabilize the profiles. The forecast well-defined convergence zone with mid level flow mostly parallel to the line (posibly enhancing hail cycling), may cause some multicells to be effective hail producers.
There is potential for thunderstorms tracing along the path of previous cells which could locally cause large rain sums, but as profiles currently still seem rather unsaturated, the chance seems limited.

Grandes células que estão neste momento  no Nordeste de França.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 18:44)

O Estofex tinha ontem alerta "1" para o sul de França e hoje não tinha, mas parece que agora se incendiou














Umas fotos de ontem a SE de Tolouse no que parece ter sido uma pequena supercéula:





(c) Cyril Aniel





(c) Cyril Aniel





(c) Cyril Aniel





(c) Cyril Aniel


----------



## stormy (16 Abr 2009 às 21:09)

que brutalidade ( e sorte)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2009 às 09:31)

Previsão do Estofex para hoje dia 17 de Abril:






SYNOPSIS

An east-west aligned trough over west/central Europe stays put despite some eastward progression along its eastern edges. Another outbreak of very cold air over NE-Europe is underway and a dry/cold continental airmass suppresses deep convection over those areas. Warm and stable conditions are present as weak ridging builds eastwards over the central Mediterranean.

DISCUSSION

... Extreme N-Adriatic Sea, NE-Italy, parts of Slovenia and Croatia between 06Z - 12Z ...

ECMWF, WRF, GFS and AFWA-WRF all agree in the eastward progress of an upper trough, having an impact on that region during the time-frame, which is denoted in the header. Some differences arise in the quality of the boundary layer, which is reflected in the instability release with GFS showing the most agressive solution, whereas ECMWF remains more reluctant. However, dewpoints along the Adriatic Sea are between 10-15°C and as CAA aloft keeps lapse rates steep enough during the morning, MLCAPE of 300-600 J/kg seem reasonable. Some backing with height and 6km bulk shear of 30m/s assist in storm organisation. Isolated large hail and mainly sub-severe wind gusts are possible. As plume of coldest mid-level air departs eastwards, thunderstorm coverage and intensity decreases gradually during the late morning hours.

... E-Slovenia, E-Austria, Czech-Republic, W-Hungary and W-Slovakia between 9Z - 21Z ...

Aforementioned impulse at higher levels seems to get better organized while crossing the eastern Alps with a strong vorticity couplet present in the past few GFS runs. Again, WRF, ECMWF and GFS agree well in strength, orientation and movement of the upper trough and the same picture at the surface, as all models have the surface cold front over extreme E-Austria at 12Z. ECMWF again is the more reluctant one regarding instability release whereas GFS/WRF agree in the build-up of roughly 500J/kg MLCAPE along this front during noon/afternoon (with peak values over E-Czech Republic and W-Slovakia ). The main question is where the surface front will be situated during peak heating and models differ somewhat in their solutions. At the surface, weak pressure fall over E-Austria keeps the wind field backed during the morning hours, resulting in a slow-down of the boundary, before increasing its forward motion around noon. GFS came up with stronger pressure fall in past few runs, so we would not be surprised to see the front lagging behind the solution of the models. Hence E-Austria was included into the level-1.
Thunderstorms over E-Slovenia move in from the SW during the late morning hours/noon and also increase in coverage over central Austria. Not much insolation needed with ongoing CAA atop of the moist BL, so instability in the level-1 area will increase to roughly 500J/kg MLCAPE. Speed shear is present with 15-20m/s DLS along the surface boundary, decreasing westwards. Directional shear is more complex with strong veering up to 600hPa, backing to 400hPa and then again veering above. We concentrate on the mid-levels, where some instability and strong speed/directional shear overlap in the hail growth zone, so large hail will be the main hazard with those thunderstorms beside strong gusts. After sunset, instability vanishes and thunderstorms decrease both in coverage and intensity.

... Corsica and NW/N-Italy ...

Numerous short-waves cross the area from the west during the forecast, keeping the period active regaring thunderstorms all day long. Moderate shear/instability overlap most of the times, pointing to an isolated large hail/strong wind gust threat. Somewhat drier air filters in from France during the night hours and mitigates thunderstorm activity.

... France ...

A diurnal driven thunderstorm day is in store for France as boundary layer features dewpoints of 8-11°C below a plume of cold mid-levels. Steep lapse rates foster SBCAPE release of 500-1000 J/kg in a weakly sheared environment. Single cells are the primary storm mode with an isolated large hail risk during their mature phase, but very weak shear precludes a level-1 as hail reports ought to be too isolated in coverage. In addition, strong wind gusts accompany those storms. Thunderstorms decrease after sunset as a more stable stratified boundary layer evolves.

... The rest of the thunderstorm regions ...

Either shear or instability are too weak for organized convection. Isolated to scattered thunderstorms are possible in those areas but no severe thunderstorm event is expected.


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Abr 2009 às 12:03)

stormy disse:


> que brutalidade ( e sorte)



Realmente


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2009 às 17:05)

Mais algumas fotos de França, estas de ontem


*l'Hérault*






(c) Alex R.





(c) Alex R.





(c) Alex R.





(c) Alex R.



*Clermont-l'Hérault*





(c) Michel Sulik





(c) Michel Sulik



*Avignon*





(c) fredou



*Périgueux*





(c) Baptiste Deidda





(c) Baptiste Deidda



*Loire*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Abr 2009 às 09:32)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 18 de Abril:





SYNOPSIS

A high over low blocking pattern over western Europe will continue throughout the forecast period, leading to rather weak temperature and pressure gradients over central Europe. In the vicinity of the associated upper trough over France and northern Iberia, showers and thunderstorms will develop in an environment with little CAPE, most of them should be diurnally driven. Another upper trough over western Russia moves eastward, but there is almost no CAPE near the cold front which reduces the chances for electrified convection. Stable and quiescent conditions are expected for the eastern Mediterranean and also for northwestern Europe on the eastern flank of an upper ridge. 

DISCUSSION

...N Italy...

In the morning / early afternoon, diurnal heating will create a few hundred J/kg of CAPE over N-central Italy. Even though QG forcing is rather weak, some organized multicells may develop in this weakly capped environment with 15 to 20 m/s deep layer shear. Steep LL lapse rates, weak BL winds and LCL heights only around 500m may allow an isolated funnel / brief tornado. Some marginally severe hail is also not ruled out as the freezing level is relatively low. As there is almost no elevated CAPE, thunderstorm activity will rapidly decrease after sunset. 

...NW Iberia...

In the vicinity of a northwesterly 35 m/s jet streak over Portugal, about 300 J/kg CAPE are forecast to be created during the afternoon. An upper shortwave trough which moves from NW to SE will provide strong QG forcing and about 15 m/s deep layer shear may allow some briefly organized multicells that may produce small to marginally severe hail and gusty winds. Limited instability will preclude any threat level for that region. 

...Balearic Islands, SW Mediterranean...

The aforementioned shortwave trough will cross the SW Mediterranean in the late evening / night hours and may initiate some organized storms over SE Spain and the SW Mediterranean. Ahead of a small surface low near the Strait of Gibraltar, LL winds may back to the east which increases directional shear and allows some short-lived mesocyclones with the stronger updrafts. The severe threat should be low but a marginally severe hail event as well as a waterspout are not ruled out. 

...Other thunderstorm regions...

Severe thunderstorms are not expected in the other areas as there is a lack of instability or shear to support organized convection. Eastern Germany was excluded from the thunderstorm area as there is some weak instability but also strong subsidence at upper levels.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2009 às 18:43)

Belas Células que estão neste momento no sul de França.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Abr 2009 às 09:36)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 24 de Abril:






SYNOPSIS

Omega pattern over Europe persists during the forecast. A compact cold-core low over the western Alps moves west/northwestwards while weakening. A more dynamic upper trough approaches western Europe during the night hours with a nice surge of warm/humid air well to the north ahead of this feature. Cool and stable conditions prevail over NE-Europe.

DISCUSSION

... Italy,Ionian Sea and Switzerland ...

Temperatures at 500hPa just shy below -20°C and surface dewpoints in the lower to mid tens result in abundant instability (e.g. 500-800 J/kg MLCAPE). The best environment will be roughly from Rome to the southeast. Shear throughout the troposphere is weak, inhibiting widespread storm organisation. Locally robust instability release and a low WBZ however hint on a possible large hail event. Deep layer shear over Sicily increases to 20m/s with similar CAPE values, so large hail ought to be higher in coverage and therefore a level-1 was issued. The level-was was epanded well to the north (e.g. S-Italy), where GFS has more than 100J/kg LL CAPE. A short tornado event along intersecting outflow boundaries is possible in such an environment, so the combination of an isolated large hail/tornado event made a marginal level-1 necessary.
Thunderstorms also increase in coverage west of Greece during the morning hours, but shear at all levels remains too weak for storm organisation. Meanwhile, thunderstorms over Italy decrease in intensity/coverage after sunset.

A retrograd moving cold core low over the western Alps is the focus for isolated thunderstorms mainly over W-Trention, the Lombardy, Piedmont and the Valle d'Aosta, as boundary layer moisture remains high enough for some instability release. A combination of utterly low dewpoints over Switzerland and the weakening trend of the upper low ( e.g. constant warming especially below 500hPa) bring thunderstorm chances down to near zero. However, global models still have a very bad handling in complex terrain and dewpoints don't have to climb a lot for initiation as lapse rates at mid-level remain steep. We therefore accentuated parts of Switzerland, where at least a very isolated thunderstorm event seems possible. The main hazard will be hail due to strong DLS, steep lapse rates and a low WBZ. Thunderstorms weaken during the evening hours and around sunset at the latest.


... N-Spain, W-France and SW-UK...

A dynamic upper trough over the Bay of Biscay swings eastward during the evening and night hours. At the same time, a north-south aligned cold front shifts eastwards,too, speeding up over SW-UK and NW-/W-Central France during the night hours, while stalling over SW-France and NW-Spain. There are still some uncertainties with exact timing of those features (GFS retarded the arrival during the past 3 runs) and the strength of the developing surface depression just west of SW-UK (ECMWF has the deepest solution, whereas GFS remains more reluctant). Boundary layer recovery in most of the models is impressive with surface dewpoints in the lower to mid tens. Latest synop reports along the W-coast of France and NW-Spain have indeed dewpoints around 10°C, so we think that 9-12°C are reasonable well inland over SW-France, which is somewhat lower what models predict. 
Strong WAA during the daytime hours keep atmosphere capped until the evening hours, as cold front approaches from the west. Lapse rates at mid-levels are steep enough for some instability release although it still remains uncertain how strong this release will finally be. ECMWF and GFS agree in an rapid thunderstorm increase over the SE-Bay of Biscay and the coastal areas of NW-Spain/SW-France around 18Z-00Z. 20-30m/s DLS and strong directional shear help thunderstorms to gain organisation rapidly with an attendant large hail/severe wind gust risk (e.g. lapse rates between 800-600hPa in excess of 8K), especially over N-Spain, where stronger cap should keep thunderstorms more discrete.
Thunderstorms then start to line up along the cold front over SW-France. It depends on how much instability exists with ECMWF showing the strongest signals, whereas GFS just has rapidly diminishing MUCAPE over W-France. Strong forcing could offset decreasing instability, so for now, we went with the idea of a forward propagating MCS over W-central France after midnight. We just issued a general thunderstorm area for that region as new model runs have to be evaluated. If indeed more instability becomes available, an upgrade may become necessary. Strong to severe wind gusts and marginal hail are possible over SW/W-France.

During the night hours, some MUCAPE is also forecast over SW-UK/E-Ireland but the most likely scenario is a few embedded storms in a more stratiform rain shield. This area has to be monitored, too as shear would be supportive for storm organisation.


----------



## Teles (25 Abr 2009 às 10:02)

Boas , sorte  ou não é na Irlanda o vórtice que se formou está manhã é fabuloso, deixo aqui o link:http://www.sat24.com/homepage.aspx?html=zoom&xas=184&yas=197


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2009 às 10:41)

lindoo


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2009 às 10:57)

Sim, quase toda a Irlanda está com avisos para chuva e trovoada.


----------



## MSantos (25 Abr 2009 às 14:31)

Belas fotos de França


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Abr 2009 às 16:49)

E eis mais uma bela imagem daquilo que a gente gosta
( entre outras coisas)






[/URL][/IMG]

A depressão a oeste do golfo de bristol é efectivamente muito fotogénica.
E já agora aqui vai uma previsão das temperaturas pela Europa 
para a próxima segunda-feira às 12 horas






[/URL][/IMG]

Mais uma vez nesta Primavera, Lisboa e Madrid bem mais frescas
que Varsóvia, Berlim, paises Bálticos,Copenhaga, Estocolmo e a generalidade dos paises do centro europeu.
E a tendência será para assim se manter para mais uns 2, 3 dias.
Curiosidades, apenas isso...


----------



## irpsit (26 Abr 2009 às 10:18)

Já viram pelas imagens de satélite como as massas nublosas se inflamaram a Sul e este de Espanha! Agota surgiu um vortex a sul de Cadiz, vejam!
E toda a Itália deve estar debaixo de tempestades!


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2009 às 20:56)

Há horas a fio que chove nas vertentes sul dos Alpes.

Maiores valores acumulados em 24h.


- Das 18h às 18h:
98.0 mm	Robiei (Switzerland) 	
90.0 mm	Milano / Malpensa (Italy) 	
78.7 mm	Locarno-Monti (Switzerland) 	
77.3 mm	Ulrichen (Switzerland) 	
76.0 mm	Genova / Sestri (Italy)


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2009 às 23:12)

*Gran caldo in Russia e Ucraina*

Sono Russia ed Ucraina le nazioni europee in cui ha fatto più caldo mercoledì 29 aprile. In Ucraina, 27,6°C la massima di Kharkov, 27,2°C quella della capitale Kiev (12,5°C la media delle massime di maggio). Notevolissimi anche i 26,9°C di Poltava e i 26,7°C di Chernihiv. In Russia, Saratov 27,5°C (7,4°C la media delle massime di aprile), Ersov 27,4°C, Kalac 27,2°C, Aleksandrov-Gaj 27,1°C, Bogucar e Penza 26,8°C. 25,4°C la massima a Mosca, quasi 20°C oltre la media delle massime di aprile e 12,3°C oltre quella di maggio.
L'onda di calore è salita fino alla Lituania, dove Kaunas ha registrato una massima di 25,6°C e Uthena 25,7°C (10,5° e 10,7°C le medie delle massime di aprile). 25,3°C la massima di Vilnius (media di aprile 10,7°C, di maggio 18,2°C). In Lettonia, Jelgava 26,1°C, Riga 25,9°C (media di aprile 9,8°C, di maggio 16,6°C).

il Meteo Giornale


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2009 às 09:40)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 1 de Maio:






SYNOPSIS

The pattern over Europe features a strong ridge over NW-Europe and an upper low over SE-Europe. In between those systems, cold air at mid-levels advects southwestwards, augmenting the thunderstorm risk over most parts of central Europe. Another outbreak of frigid air over extreme NE-Europe suppresses deep convection for at least the following 24h.

DISCUSSION

... Parts of Slovenia, Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina , Serbia, Montenegro, Macedonia, parts of central Romania and NE Italy ...

Latest soundings from Slovakia and Ukraine sample the airmass downstream of those areas well with very steep lapse rates to near 500hPa. GFS sticks to its solution for the past few runs that 2-4km lapse rates of 8-9K/km overspread those regions from the NE already during the morning hours with slightly lower values over Romania. ECMWF and GFS both forecast dewpoints at the surface running from 9-12°C in a concentrated swath just along the Dianaric Alps and those values look reasonable compared to current surface analysis. Strong insolation will push temperatures to well above 20°C, so beside weak capping/the nocturnal inversion, initiation will start during the late morning hours/noon.
Aforementioned environment results in MLCAPE release of 500 - 1500 J/kg. Steep lapse rates, combined with 10-15m/s DLS and some directional shear all point to a large hail risk. This risk is the highest during the early life time when storms are still more discrete. Rising LCLs during the afternoon hours and a dry subcloud layer also augment the risk of severe downbursts.
Betimes, thunderstorms cluster over the mountains and the main hazard then shifts to heavy rain and local flash flooding. Thunderstorms weaken after sunset.

The same over Italy but either shear or instability will be more conditional and hence isolated large hail will be the main risk.

... Parts of Austria and parts of Germany ...

A tongue of rich 0-1km mixed Theta-e runs from W-Germany southeastwards all the way to E-Austria. Furthermore, a pronounced wind shift zone from E-Germany and W-Czech Republic continues southwestwards with 0-2km deep convergence signals present mainly over SE-Germany and extreme NW-Austria. ECMWF remains more reluctant regarding surface dewpoint with GFS running a couple of degrees higher. We lean to the more agressive GFS solution due to a moist soil and strong evaporation.
As mid-levels stay cold, up to .5-1 KJ/kg MLCAPE are likely to evolve with highest values just along the SW-ward shifting convergence zone. Shear is weak at best, but nevertheless good instability release in the hail growth zone and steep lapse rates are available, so large hail will be possible, mainly over SE-/S-Germany and the level-1 area of Austria. Thunderstorms start to cluster betimes and predominantly northerly winds ought to push the storms slowly to the south/southwest.

Winds at all levels become very weak/variable over SW/W-Germany/E-France,Belgium and Luxembourg during noon/afternoon hours. Again, 500-1000 J/kg MLCAPE are forecast and mainly during the early/discrete thunderstorm stage, large hail is likely. However, thunderstorms tend to cluster rapidly in time and the environment is prime for locally excessive rain amounts...even training over the same spot can occur.

After sunset, thunderstorms decrease rapidly apart from SW/S-Germany, where a plume of strong MUCAPE persists well into the night. Winds back during the night and increase in strength, so the heavy rain risk increases along the N-Alps of W-Austria as cluster of showers/thunderstorms move to the south.

... NE-Algeria and extreme N-Tunisia ...

As strong high level streak curves in from the NW during the day, divergence at upper levels overspreads the level-1 area. Moist onshore flow persists during the forecast with cold mid-levels above that airmass. A cluster of showers/thunderstorms is forecast by GFS and AFWA-MM5 for the past few runs with intense rainfall amounts. A level-1 was issued, covering the region, where highest rainfall amounts will occur. Thunderstorms decrease during the night hours, but the precipitation keeps going well into the night.

... NW-Turkey /NE-Greece and parts of Bulgaria ...

An eastward sliding upper trough affects those regions during the day and widespread showers/thunderstorms are possible in a weakly capped airmass. Global models evolve small clusters with high precipitation rates but run-to-run consistency of those models is bad. There is a chance for local flash flooding beneath those storm clusters, especially over NW-Turkey and NE-Greece, but confidence is too low for issuing a level-1.


----------



## irpsit (2 Mai 2009 às 21:47)

Choveu aqui ontem, dia 1, em Viena. Uma trovoada, um aguaceiro.
Mas nada doutro mundo.

Um bom ínicio para as "monções" europeias.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mai 2009 às 09:38)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 7 de Maio:






A level 1 was issued for southern France and north-eastern Iberian Peninsula mainly for severe hail.

A level 1 was issued for western Black Sea region mainly for severe hail.

SYNOPSIS

The geopotential will further rise across south-western Europe in the range of a broad subtropical ridge. As a new Atlantic trough amplifies into north-western Europe, weak upper disturbances will affect portions of west Europe during the period. To the east, an quite intense short-wave trough cuts off over the Baltic Sea region and moves to the Black Sea during the period. A strong mid-level jet will be present along its western flank.

DISCUSSION

North-eastern Iberian Peninsula, southern France

At the southern flank of the main westerly jet, a relatively weak upper trough migrates eastward during the day reaching the west Mediterranean Sea in the evening hours. Rather cool mid-level air mass is present in the range of the trough and spreads across the Iberian Peninsula and southern France. While cool low-level air mass is expected to spread into the western portions of the Iberian Peninsula, the approach of the mid-level trough will likely be associated with destabilization further east as diurnal heating will be in place over the Iberian plateau, and steep lapse rates will likely spread across eastern Iberian Peninsula and southern France.

Main uncertainty concerns the content of low-level moisture. Latest observations indicate relatively poor mixing ratios below 10 g/kg over most places with the highest values across southern France and north-eastern Iberian Peninsula. A significant increase in low-level moisture is not expected on Thursday, and current thinking is that diurnal heating will lead to dry inverted-v profiles. With decreasing mid-level temperatures, CAPE in the order of 500-1000 J/kg seems to be likely in the afternoon hours, though.

Given a weak thermal low across the Iberian Peninsula, slightly veering winds are expected across southern France, and the development of weak convergence lines is likely north of the Pyrenees. Upslope flow along the eastern coasts of the Iberian Peninsula will also cause some low-level forcing. A few storms are likely in the afternoon and evening hours that will have a potential of severe hail with the stronger storms. Especially in the southern portions, a severe wind event is not ruled out given locally large downdraft CAPE.

Storms will likely cluster given only weak vertical wind shear and cool downdrafts in the afternoon hours. In the evening, models indicate increasing 700 to 500 hPa westerly winds at the southern flank of another trough across northern France. Over most places, this is not expected to increase the chance of severe weather significantly due to decreasing low-level convergence and weak QG forcing, although vertical veering profiles may slightly improve. However, latest models indicate low-level convergence north of the Pyrenees to continue in the evening hours, leading to low-level moisture flux convergence as well as increasingly favourable veering profiles. Supercells are not ruled out along and east of this boundary when it really develops and severe hail may be a threat in the evening hours as well. Although a tornado is not completely ruled out, lack of rich low-level moisture and instability will be a strong limiting factor. Over the Iberian Peninsula, weak forcing will likely suppress convection in the evening hours.

Central France to western Alpine region, western Germany

On Thursday, a short-wave trough will move into France in the evening hours and will reach western Germany on Friday morning. At low levels, rather warm air masses originating from southern France will spread north-eastwards. Showers and thunderstorms are likely given rather steep mid-level lapse rates and QG forcing. Limiting factor will be the cool and dry boundary-layer, and storms will likely be elevated. The best potential for surface-based storms exists over central France, where low-level moisture will be sufficient in the evening hours. Given rather strong westerly winds in the 700 hPa level, some storms may organize, but threat of severe hail seems to be too weak for a level 1.

Eastern Ukraine

As the cut-off low moves southward into the Black Sea region, warm air masses spread northward ahead of a cold front reaching the eastern Ukraine in the late morning hours. Warm air mass will likely be characterized by rather moist low levels and moderate mid-level lapse rates, and CAPE is expected to develop in response to some diurnal heating. Given strong forcing along the cold front, showers and thunderstorms will likely develop. As vertical wind shear is moderate, organized storms are not ruled out, capable of producing large hail. The chance seems to be too marginal for a level 1, though. 

Western Black Sea region

Ahead of the approaching cut-off low, a strong mid-level jet streak moves southward into the western Black Sea region in the afternoon hours, providing QG forcing. At lower levels, models indicate that a tongue of relatively warm and moist air mass remains ahead of the surface cold front reaching the Black Sea in the evening. Ahead of this front, veering profiles are forecast to overlap with strong deep layer vertical wind shear in the afternoon hours. Current thinking is that showers and embedded thunderstorms will likely form along the cold front, and the stronger storms may pose a weak threat of large hail. Limiting factor is the weak instability, and the level 1 may be too optimistic. Storms will likely weaken when moving over the rather cold Black Sea.

Hoje é que vai ser um grande festival em França:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Brunomc (7 Mai 2009 às 17:05)

16h30

muitas formações convectivas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mai 2009 às 18:03)

Grande convectividade que está neste momento em frança

http://www.sat24.com/homepage.aspx?html=zoom&xas=260&yas=300


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2009 às 18:17)

Está defacto uma tarde muito animada, quer para os Espanhóis, quer para os Franceses!

Registo, em média, de 242 DEA/h, e 2 DEA/min!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mai 2009 às 09:26)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 8 de Maio:





A level 1 was issued for N-Germany, NW-Poland and S-Sweden mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.....

A level 1 was issued for SW-France mainly for large hail and strong to severe wind gusts.....

A level 1 was issued for S-Germany and NW-Austria mainly for large hail and strong to severe wind gusts.....


SYNOPSIS

A sub-975hPa cyclone is situated north of Scotland during the period. Strong ridging and WAA occurs downstream, affecting most parts of the W/CNTRL Mediterranean and SW/W-Europe. Stable conditions therefore persist in that regions. A cut-off low over the W-Black Sea results in unsettled conditions over the E-Ukraine, whereas mostly stable conditions occur over NE-Europe.

At the surface, an active boundary runs from SW-Europe all the way to Sweden and serves as a focus for thunderstorms. A cold front approaches from the W/NW during the period and stalls out over S-France, while remaining progressive over NE-Germany/Sweden.

DISCUSSION

...E-France, N-Switzerland and SW/CNTRL/E-Germany between 06Z-roughly 09Z...

A pronounced lead impulse, embedded in a moderate southwest flow, is placed over central/east Germany at 06Z whereas the position is a compromise between AFWA,GFS,WRF and ECMWF, the latter one being the most aggressive one. Nevertheless, the impulse outruns axis of highest theta-e over SW/W-Germany, so just a very isolated thunderstorm is forecast over E/SE and central Germany during that time. Ongoing upslope flow and a near uncapped warm/humid airmass assists in scattered showers/thunderstorms over SW/W-CNTRL Germany and NW-Switzerland, which build northward betimes along a pronounced theta-e tongue. Winds at mid-levels are already on the increase, but the risk of severe remains low due to limited instability/weak synoptic forcing and probably elevated nature of storms. Strong wind gusts and marginal hail are possible with stronger storms.

... N-Germany, NW-Poland and S-Sweden from 09Z onwards ...

An eastward moving cold front is situated over NW-Germany during the morning hours/noon and showers/thunderstorms will start by that time. Initiation should occur both along the cold front and in the prefrontal airmass, where surface pressure falls. Persistent SW-flow keeps moisture advection going over N/NE-Germany all the way up to S-Sweden. The lack of better mid-level lapse rates ought to limit instability release but 200-500 J/kg MLCAPE look reasonable.

Beside aforementioned early initiation along the front, thunderstorms also evolve further east(NE-Germany) as we hit the convective temperature during the day. Shear constantly increases from the west, so an isolated supercell, embedded in the predominant multicell mode, is possible with an attendant large hail/severe wind gust risk. Abundant 0-3km CAPE release is forecast, but very slim directional shear in that layer keeps tornado probabilities very low.

ECMWF features the most interesting solution for the cold front passage right now, which affects NE-Germany and S-Sweden around 18Z. The progressive upper trough axis sweeps in from the west between 15Z-18Z and picks up the cold front, which is placed over N-CNTRL Germany. Dependant on the quality of the airmass ahead, a line of thunderstorms/showers (potential LEWP-type) can evolve with a severe wind gusts/isolated large hail risk. ECMWF still paints an atmosphere with some potential instability release ahead of the front and given the strong nature of the forcing, we went ahead and placed a wide swath in a level-1 for severe wind gusts. Beside rapidly diminishing instability over S-Sweden, cold front passage could still be active regarding not necessarily electrified deep convection and severe wind gusts are forecast,too. We have to monitor the degree of moisture advection as better LL moisture would culminate into an higher severe wind risk.

... S-France, Switzerland and parts of Austria all day long over highlighted regions in France and at the latest after 12Z-15Z over the rest of the area ...

Despite the exaggeration of GFS regarding surface dewpoints (locally more than 5°C overrated over SW-France), the boundary layer indeed yields dewpoints in the lower to mid tens. A weak Spanish plume fans out over the area, but lapse rates are not too steep, so MLCAPEs of 500-locally 1kJ/kg build along a SSW-ENE aligned convergence zone, later re-enforced by a southward sliding cold front, which also stalls out somewhere over S-France/W-Alps during the night. The airmass is weakly capped at best, so thunderstorms initiate over S-/SE-France and Switzerland all day long and also over S-Germany/most parts of the Alps during the early afternoon hours. The messy picture gets complete as initiation occurs due to ENE-ward traveling short-waves, upslope flow along the mountains and persistent convergence along the boundary over S-France. 

Wind increases somewhat during the afternoon hours with DLS of 15-20m/s, so isolated large hail and strong wind gusts are likely, especially during the more discrete phase of those storms. Rapid clustering occurs and the main hazard then shifts to heavy rain with the following arguments:

i) flow at the lower levels is aligned normal to the boundary with mid-/upper winds blowing near parallel to it, so convergence along southward moving outflow boundaries favors new cell growth with some training possible

ii) ECMWF and GFS both hint on a moist atmosphere at the lowest 3km, especially over W/NW Switzerland with an increasingly deep warm cloud layer

iii)just weak to moderate shear occurs, which keeps entrainment effects low

A few spots just west of Switzerland and also along the W-Alps could indeed see rain amounts, which match our criterion, but this depends mostly on the location of those convective clusters, so we did not issue a level-1 for that hazard. The level-1 over S-Germany/NW-Austria and the other one over SW-France imply mainly large hail/isolated severe wind gusts. Especially over SW-France, thunderstorm coverage might be more sporadic, but more isolated nature should bring hail chances up. Thunderstorms diminish after sunset as CAPE vanishes.

... Ireland and N/CNTRL-UK...

A humid/well mixed postfrontal airmass affects those regions and daytime-driven thunderstorms are forecast. Beside weak directional/speed shear at all levels, 15-20m/s at 850hPa mix down easily, so showers/thunderstorm can produce strong to isolated severe wind gusts. Both the coverage and intensity of those thunderstorms remains too marginal for a level-1. Thunderstorms decrease around sunset.

... CNTL/E-Ukraine...

500-1000 J/kg MLCAPE develop over the area in a weakly sheared environment, so despite an isolated large hail risk, no severe risk will occur with that activity. Thunderstorms leave the area of responsibility during the late afternoon, while weakening.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mai 2009 às 18:32)

Grande Festival de descargas que há hoje na Alemanha:






Imagem de Satelite:


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2009 às 20:05)

*Alemanha: Vinte e seis pessoas ficaram feridas no Domingo quando um raio caiu num campo de futebol em Baden-Württemberg*

03/05/2009 

Vingt-six personnes ont été blessées dimanche lorsque la foudre s'est abattue sur un terrain de football d'Ingolden, dans le Baden-Württemberg, en Allemagne. Trois victimes sont dans un état grave. L'une d'elles, un garçon de 17 ans, est maintenu dans un état de coma artificiel mais ses jours ne sont plus menacés. Selon les premières informations, la foudre a apparemment frappé un poteau d'éclairage au moment où deux équipes de jeunes s'échauffaient sur le terrain avant la tenue d'un match.

LE VIF.be


----------



## irpsit (10 Mai 2009 às 19:56)

*Viena, Áustria*. Nestes últimos dias, as temperaturas já chegaram aos 26º, sendo as máximas mais elevadas do ano, bem elevadas para esta altura do ano que normalmente costumam ser de 20º. Ontem a mínima foi até 17º!! 

Hoje notei alguma convecção, o ar esteve abafado, mas ainda não chegou cá nada de trovoadas. Noto algumas nuvens a oeste e a norte. Talvez a massa que passou agora na França chegue aqui... 

Sabiam que no ano passado aqui, segundo o IM local, foi o ano com o recorde de mais quantidade de raios/ trovoadas detectados! 
E bem se notou, pois a certa altura era trovoada a cada 3 dias! Lembro-me bem dumas quantas tempestades como nunca tinha visto antes...

*Previsão Estofex Portugal:*
Most thunderstorms decay after sunset despite the activity over Portugal. As the main trough finally approaches from the west, strong forcing and some MUCAPE could generate a few storms in a strongly sheared environment over NE Portugal/NW Spain after midnight, but confidence in anything organized is still too low for a level area. Otherwise, thunderstorms under the base of the trough affect Portugal during the night hours with marginal hail/strong wind gusts.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2009 às 18:20)

Nova Actualização do Estofex para Hoje:






A level 2 was issued for SW and central France mainly for large hail, tornadoes, severe winds and extreme rainfall.

A level 1 was issued for an area surrounding the level 2, across W France, a larger part of S France, N Spain, NE France, central and S Germany mainly for large hail, and severe winds and to a lesser extent for tornadoes.

A level 1 was issued for N Switzerland, N Austria, parts of the Czech republic, Slovakia, S Poland and W Ukraine mainly for large hail and severe winds.

SYNOPSIS

Refer to the convective forecasts...

DISCUSSION

SW and central France...

SBCAPE values of 1500-2000 J/kg have developed across SW France, where strong deep-layer shear on the order of 25 m/s in the 0-6 km layer is present. Along the warm front, which stretches from Bordeaux to Dijon, some 200 m2/s2 of 0-3 km storm-relative helicity should be present, and possibly somewhat more just north of the front.

Convective storms are now intiating near the coast of SW France. It is expected that these will include a number of supercells. Those storms will probably produce large hail and possibly giant hail with sizes of 5 cm or more. Additionally, damaging wind gusts are expected. One or two tornadoes are also possible. It is expected that the storms cluster and will translate northeastward along the warm front, possibly in the shape of a bowing convective system. The main threat of the system should then shift away from hail to severe winds. The threat of a few tornadoes will however persist. Some back-building of the system may however also occur, so that a threat of extreme convective rain will also exist in and around the Regions of Poitou, Pays de la Loire, Centre, and Limousin. 

NE France, central Germany

Although deep-layer shear (0-6) km is with about 15-20 m/s, most of this shear is concentrated in a shallower 0-3 km layer, which has proven to be sufficient for the development of a couple of supercells. Along and just north of the surface warm front, which stretches from near Saarbrucken to Nuremberg, shear in the 0-3 layer is strongest, and -- given that strong low-level buoyancy should be in place here -- one or two short-lived tornadoes cannot be excluded. Otherwise, the main threat will be large hail and perhaps a few severe wind gusts. 

S Poland, Slovakia

A complex of thunderstorms is currently moving NE wards across S Poland and N Slovakia. The complex has a history of producing hail and sub-severe wind gusts. Moderate instability and moderate deep-layer wind shear (15 m/s), along with a belt of enhanced SREH on the convergence line suggest that large hail will continue to be possible for a couple of hours, before instability decreases after sunset.

Imagem de satélite ( França):


----------



## irpsit (11 Mai 2009 às 20:24)

Hoje continuou o calor aqui em Viena, Áustria. Mínima de 17º, Máxima de 26º. Ao fim da tarde uma pequena célula formou-se a norte da cidade mas apenas deu um ou outro trovão e um breve aguaceiro. Ainda nada de super-interessante!
Vamos a ver se a massa da França vem por aqui...


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2009 às 20:37)

irpsit disse:


> Hoje continuou o calor aqui em Viena, Áustria. Mínima de 17º, Máxima de 26º. Ao fim da tarde uma pequena célula formou-se a norte da cidade mas apenas deu um ou outro trovão e um breve aguaceiro. Ainda nada de super-interessante!
> Vamos a ver se a massa da França vem por aqui...



Mesmo no centro da Áustria, a animação parece marcar presença.
Embora não se possa comparar ao monstro francês.


----------



## irpsit (11 Mai 2009 às 22:17)

Chegou cá André.
O céu encobriu e vejo relâmpagos a cada 5 segundos a sul, já desde há uns 20 minutos. Finalmente 
Já chove mas pouco...
O centro da supercélula está a uns 50-100 km a sul

Aquela massa da França ou é de mim ou vai direitinha para Londres!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Mai 2009 às 09:27)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 12 de Maio:





A level 1 was issued for parts of France and NE Spain mainly for large hail.

A level 2 was issued for E France, S Germany, N Switzerland, and NW Austria mainly for large hail, and severe winds.

A level 1 was issued for an area surrounding the level 2, across Germany and the Alps mainly for large hail, and severe winds.

A level 1 was issued for the Dinaric Alps, the Pannonian Plain, Romania mainly for large hail.

A level 1 was issued for the W and central Ukraine, SE Belarus and W Russia for large hail and severe winds.

SYNOPSIS

Tuesday at 0600 UTC, mid-level charts feature an intense trough from northern Scandinavia to W Poland. During the forecast period, a low cuts off from the trough and becomes established over Smolensk Oblast. There, intense surface cyclogenesis is also expected as the upper-level systems interacts with a frontal zone. Upstream of the trough, a ridge stretches from the Shetlands to W Germany. Further upstream, a low is situated over the Bay of Biscay. On the SE flank of that low, a 30 m/s jet streak is present from SW Iberia to the Alps. While being well-defined in the lower troposphere also, it tends to propagate downstream somewhat during the period. A subtle shortwave ridge over Iberia moves NE ward and connects with the Shetland-W Germany ridge. A baroclinic zone stretches across eastern Spain towards central France. A clear surface front stretches eastward across Europe, from the Paris region eastward across southern Germany to N Hungary, to E Belarus -- where the surface cyclogenesis is expected -- and onwards along the Valdai Hills to the northern Russian Plain. 

DISCUSSION

E France, S Germany, Switzerland, Austria, N Italy...

A rather moist air-mass that has become stagnant south of the warm front mentioned above. As this air-mass is warmed during the day, CAPEs well in excess of 1000 J/kg, possibly up to 2000 J/kg are expected to form north of the Alps. This, in combination with strong 20-25 m/s shear, will lead to a situation in which rotating storms can develop with ease. Scattered storms will probably form in the early afternoon in response to diurnal heating. They will bear a threat of large hail. A risk of severe winds will also exist. The risk of tornadoes appears not to be exceptionally large, because of the relatively low 0-1 km shear. However, high amounts of low-level buoyancy and locally enhanced shear may still allow for one or two tornadoes to develop, especially in vicinity of the front.
The storms may continue into the evening, but will gradually subside.

Across the Alps and on the southern flanks of the Alps, storms are also expected to occur. Instability will be less, so the threat of large hail will be a bit lower, but still significant. Some severe wind gusts are possible in addition to the hail threat.

N Dinaric Alps, Pannonian Plain, Romania...

Scattered storms are expected to form in this region also, under somwhat weaker shear. Hence, rotating updraughts will be rarer. Still a few events of large hail are possible.

Central France...

Weak capping just south of the aformentioned warm front will likely lead to widespread initiation of storms across central France. Shear will probably be rather weak across central and western parts of France, but will be higher in the east and south, and across northeastern Spain. CAPE on the order of 1000 J/kg is expected, which suggest that a couple of storms that manage to become well-organized multicells could produce some severe hail. 

S France, NE Spain...

As a subtle shortwave ridge approaches during the day, convective initiation is inhibited across southern France and NE Spain, until in the evening. Then, convective initiation is still possible, and some storms will porbably form. The environment may be able to sustain a few supercells as 0-6 km bulk shear should be around 20 m/s. A few large hail events will be possible.

Ukraine, Central Russian Upland, Smolensk-Moscow Upland...

In response to the approaching trough, upward vertical motion is expected to occur increasingly within the warm air-mass east of the front, and convective storms are expected to form in the morning. Moderate deep-layer shear, around 15 m/s, and CAPE around 1000 J/kg indicate that soem threat of large hail will exist. 
Additionally, as low-level winds increase in response to pressure falls, the storms may produce a few severe wind gusts, It is expected however, that the convection will cease during the evening as instability diminishes.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Mai 2009 às 03:12)

E em tanta Europa revolta as Ilhas Britânicas eram hoje a face
da calmaria atmosférica.







[/URL][/IMG]

Não é todos os dias que da Escócia à Irlanda,das ilhas Faroé ao sudeste da Inglaterra os céus se apresentem assim tão limpos...


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2009 às 12:18)

Ontem em Bad Hofgastein na Áustria ocorreu uma tragédia que entristeceu o país. Pelo que consegui perceber, dois miúdos, de 11 e 12 anos, morreram num recreio atingidos por um raio após se terem protegido numa cabana de árvore quando surgiu uma trovoada. Um terceiro ficou gravemente ferido. No local estavam muitos outros miúdos que assistiram a tudo e tiveram que receber assistência hospitalar e psicológica pelo choque 

http://salzburg.orf.at/stories/361571/


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mai 2009 às 09:40)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 14 de Maio:

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## irpsit (14 Mai 2009 às 17:38)

Aqui em Viena o panorama dos últimos dias foi a invulgar descida de temperatura:

Domingo: céu limpo, calor, 15-26º
Segunda: sol/calor 17-26º, depois noite de trovoada
Terça: aguaceiros, 13-17º
Quarta: aguaceiros, 10-16º
Quinta: chuva: 9-11º

Foi uma descida de 15º das máximas, em 3 dias.
Já deve nevar nas montanhas de novo...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 10:52)

Alguém me consegue dizer como está o tempo em ,itália, na zona lapina, em Breuil-cervina?

E já agora, há algum site que tenha a previsão de castela e leão, da localidade de La Alberca? Dia 19/6 vou lá em visita de estudo e gostava  de acompanhar a meteorologia na localidade.


----------



## irpsit (16 Mai 2009 às 12:16)

Viena, Austria: Céu encoberto, chuva e frio, pelo quinto dia consecutivo.
Mínima 14º, Máxima 15º, Sigo agora com 13º devido à chuva!

Nas imagens de satélite já dá para ver como os Alpes ficaram de novo muito branquinhos!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2009 às 19:15)

Está-se a preparar um festival convectivo para a Europa Central que é qualquer coisa


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mai 2009 às 18:28)

grandes células em Espanha


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mai 2009 às 13:54)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 21 de Maio:






A level 2 was issued for eastern France and Germany mainly for severe hail and tornadoes.

A level 1 was issued for aouthern and eastern France, Alpine region, Czech Republic, and Poland mainly for tornadoes, severe wind gusts, and large hail.

SYNOPSIS

A south-westerly flow affects western and central Europe at the edge of low geopotential over northern and western Europe, and a rather strong mid-level jet streak is expected to travel from France to Belarus during the period. To the south, a subtropical high ridges into the central Mediterranean and the Balkans, while a cut-off low is centered over southern Turkey. A nearly flow-parallel, wavy frontal boundary from northern Iberia to central Poland will be the focus of convective activity on Thursday.

DISCUSSION

Eastern France and Alps to Germany and Poland

A frontal boundary is forecast from eastern France across central Germany to western Poland on Thursday. Steep mid-level lapse rates are forecast to spread north-eastward from southern France into Germany, while quite rich low-level moisture is expected along the frontal boundary from central France to central Germany. Latest GFS indicates that a strong 30 m/s mid-level jet streak will travel eastward north of the Alps during the day, and it seems to be likely that steep lapse rates will spread north-eastward across the frontal boundary, resulting in CAPE in the order of 1000 J/kg. Latest ECMWF and UKMO do not show this strong jet streak over southern Germany, resulting in a weaker thermodynamic profiles what seems to be more likely to me. 

Ahead of the main frontal boundary that is expected from north-western Germany to north-western France in the afternoon hours, south-westerly to southerly winds are quite likely in the warm sector, turning to more south-easterly directions over southern and eastern Germany, and strong vertical wind shear around 20-25 m/s is expected over a broad area from France to Poland. Favourable veering profiles are most likely ahead of a weak surface low moving north-eastward across central Germany during the afternoon hours as well as north of the Alps east of the wind shift line.

Main limiting factor for deep moist convection will be limited low-level heating due to many showers and clouds as warm air advection will likely result in quasigeostrophic forcing in the night and morning hours. Forcing will likely increase ahead of the jet streak during the day, and coverage of showers and thunderstorms is forecast to increase. Given favourable shear profiles, well-organized multicells and supercells are expected to form over central Germany, moving eastwards. These storms will have a potential of producing tornadoes. Limiting factor may be rather weak low-level buoyancy as dewpoints are expected to be well below 20°C s well as limited low-level vertical wind shear below 10 m/s in the lowest kilometre. However, the situation has to be monitored closely as latest GFS model run indicates stronger shear as well as strong daytime heating over eastern Germany, and the tornado threat may turn out to be more robust. Large hail and severe wind gusts are also forecast with the stronger storms.

Further south, stronger heating will likely result in CAPE of more than 1000 J/kg from central France to southern Germany, but weak forcing may limit chance of initiation north of the Alps initially. In the range of the approaching mid-level jet streak, intense convection is expected to form over central France and will likely spread eastward in the afternoon and evening hours. Given strong vertical wind shear and favourable veering profiles, supercells are forecast that will move eastwards and may merge into mesoscale convective systems, capable of producing very large hail and severe wind gusts over southern Germany. The threat of tornadoes is expected to be rather low north of the Alps given rather dry low-level air mass. The best potential seems to exist from central France to south-western Germany in the early afternoon hours.

Benelux to Denmark

Strong QG forcing is forecast at the cyclonic flank of the mid-level jet streak from the southern North Sea to the Baltic Sea, and strong vertical wind shear is also expected by latest models. Uncertainty exists about latent instability north of the frontal boundary. Current thinking is that low-level air mass will be rather cool, while moist adiabatic profiles are likely above the boundary-layer. Elevated thunderstorms are forecast to move north-eastwards into Denmark during the period. Storms that root to the boundary-layer may become severe given strong veering profiles, but chances seem to be too low to issue a level 1.


----------



## Nuno (23 Mai 2009 às 07:00)

O grande animal que esta a W de França brutal, imagino as fotos que se possam tirar ao largo, e as trombas marítimas no mar


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2009 às 10:00)

Nuno disse:


> O grande animal que esta a W de França brutal...




Passou tudo mesmo ao lado, a julgar pelas quantidades de precipitações 
na rede oficial de estações francesas






[/URL][/IMG]
(quantidade de prec das 18h de ontem às 06 de hoje)


Entretando o calor na Europa já é notícia.
Os balcãs estão já com temperaturas anormalmente altas






[/URL][/IMG]

Ontem as máximas rondaram os 35º por muita terra balcânica 
e regiões adjacentes...
Haja Verão...


----------



## irpsit (23 Mai 2009 às 13:50)

Aqui em Viena, Áustria, continuam as temperaturas altas e bom tempo.
Anteontem marquei 15/27º de minima/máxima e ontem 19/25º.

Hoje, após a trovoada de ontem marquei mínima de 16º e vou com 24º e muito sol.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2009 às 23:54)

Granizo de grande tamanho hoje na comunidade de Madrid, Espanha. 

*Vídeo:*
http://es.sevenload.com/videos/Y24k4Y4-GRANIZADA



E há pouco no País Basco 





(c) xabi


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2009 às 00:07)

E grande granizada em La Rioja Baja (País Basco):




> *Fuerte tormenta de granizo en La Rioja Baja*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2009 às 00:31)

E depois do SCM da madrugada de sábado, hoje segue um igual pelo mesmo caminho e está agora a chegar a França


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Mai 2009 às 05:42)

E enquanto toda esta convulsão se assinala   no extremo Oeste de França,
todo o seu vasto território continental teve hoje máximas elevadíssimas,com especial incidência no sudeste.
E toda a Itália acompanhou o vizinho gaulês.







[/URL][/IMG]

Muito calor ,há dias nos Balcãs, agora  mais a Oeste.
Em breve, ainda mais a Oeste?


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2009 às 07:50)

Aí vai ela:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2009 às 09:01)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 25 de Maio:





A level 2 was issued for N Spain, S and Central France mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts. 

A level 1 was issued for Spain mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.

A level 2 was issued for N France and Benelux mainly for severe wind gusts, large hail, tornadoes and excessive precipitation.

A level 1 was issued for much of England for excessive precipitation and large hail.

A level 1 was issued for Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Slovenia for large hail and severe wind gusts and excessive precipitation.


SYNOPSIS

A mid-level cut-off low with its center over western Spain will slowly connect with a short wave trough, which is travelling in a strong westerly flow above the Atlantic. This trough will deepen during the day and a blocking situation will be established with a significant ridge stretching from the central Mediterranean to southern Scandinavia. Strong southerly flow is simulated between these two features. To the east, yet another trough will stagnate over Eastern Europe. Strong WAA is already underway on the lee side of the ridge and a tropical airmass is expected to reach Northern Germany and Southern Britian. Wavy cold front will slowly propagate eastwards and a surface low has developed under the left exit region. This low will rapidly propagate northeastwards and deepen and its center is forecast to be over the Northern Sea by Tuesday morning. 

DISCUSSION

...Spain....

Under a strong mid-level jet, a belt of high DLS with values over 25 m/s is anticipated and over 15 m/s in 0-3 km layer. Sufficent forcing will be provided by the presence of a cut-off low and thunderstorms will initiate especially in the region of cold front. Instability should be only modest, with MLCAPE values between 500 and 1000 J/kg, with decreasing to the south. However in combination with very good wind shear profiles, well organised storms, including supercells are anticipated and a large hail can occur with the stronger cells. Moreover an isolated severe wind gust is not ruled out because of relatively dry airmass at lower levels and a level 1 seems to be warranted.


... Belt from N Spain to Central France...

Moderate to strong instability release is anticipated in this region with MLCAPE values locally well over 1000 J/kg thanks to the presence of humid airmass at lower levels and steep mid level lapse rates. Initiation of storms seems to be most likely between 12 and 15Z but it is quite probable, that some convection will be ongoing from the previous day in the form of decaying MCS with its outflow forming a boundary, on which a new activity might start. A developing trough should provide QG forcing especially for the southern part of the region and a high storm coverage is expected along the cold front. Impressive kinematic profiles, with 20 - 25 m/s of DLS and locally up to 20 m/s of shear in the lowest 3 km. Moreover, enhanced SREH is anticipated due to the backing low level flow on the forward side of the developing surface low and within such environment, well organised storms will easily form.

At first, isolated development might occur, with some supercells very probable. Due to the large CAPE release, large to very large hail will be possible with any stronger and well-organised storm ( especially in case of supercells). A rapid storm clustering is expected later on, with one or two MCS developing along the front and moving rapidly northwards. Bowing segments might develop within MCS, mainly towards the northern parts of region and severe wind gusts could become a serious hazard in such structures.

....N France, Benelux....

Two waves of thunderstorms are simulated by models in this region.

The first one is expected with an isolated storm development in the afternoon hours. Impressive instability release is predicted with MLCAPEs probably reaching locally more than 3000 J/kg and in combination with moderate wind shear ( 15 m/s in 0-6 km layer), any developing thunderstorm will have a chance to produce large, or even giant hail. Delta Theta E values should reach more than 16 K, implying a threat of downbursts in the storms. A development of MCS is not ruled out as storms will progress to the north. The initiation of storms seems to be most likely over NW France along the warm front that is moving northward.

The second wave of storms will reach the region in night hours, probably in form of one or more well developed MCS. At the same time a surface low will undergo a deepening process and strenghtening wind speeds at lower levels. At 850 level, strong southerly flow is anticipated wind windspeeds over 20 m/s. Increasing low and mid level shear suggest a serious wind gust threat with those MCS, especially in case bow echoes form. Furthermore, tornadoes are possible given the strong low level wind shear, low LCLs and a possibility that some embedded rotating structures will develop within MCS ( this is supported by the strenghtening SREH in the vicinity of the surface low). Very strong low level convergence, humid airmass and high rainfall amounts simulated by both GFS and ECMWF models point to the threat of heavy convective rainfall with MCS.

....England...

A threat of large hail is anticipated over the SE England in the evening hours, as more than 1000 J/kg of MUCAPE are quite probable as well as moderate to strong DLS ( 15 - 20 m/s). Storms will likely cross the region in form of MCS and during the night hours the system should reach the Northern Sea. Also here a threat of excessive precipitation is present especially over the NW part of Level 1. 

...S Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Slovenia...

Diurnally driven thunderstorms might form over the region in spite of the presence of strong ridge aloft. Due to the strong instability release with MLCAPEs likely above 1500 J/kg, large hail will be likely with any stronger multicell thunderstorm. Also, with steep lapse rates at mid-levels, chance for severe wind gusts will be also present. Due to the slow movement of the storms and a mountaineous terrain, over which thunderstorms are likely to stagnate or redevelop, local heavy precipitation event is not ruled out.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2009 às 11:18)

Justo cae en el hotel melia de calle princesa en Madrid. Desde la ventana de mi casa. Llevo mas de 2 horas para poder captarlos. Que impresionantes. A lo mejor le ha caido en la cabeza a mis padres o mis hermanos 
Como la he hecho: exposicion manual con el tele 70-200 ( a 175). f 13 y 20 segundos. Creo que una o dos horas tirando.
CopyRight@danihernanz





Granizo em ARNEDO
CopyRight@Chuchisaenz


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2009 às 12:01)

Um vídeo dessa situação da última foto que o Gerofil pôs, em Arnedo (Comunidade Autónoma de La Rioja)


----------



## vitamos (25 Mai 2009 às 12:07)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo dessa situação da última foto que o Gerofil pôs



Absolutamente impressionante!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2009 às 12:25)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo dessa situação da última foto que o Gerofil pôs, em Arnedo (Comunidade Autónoma de La Rioja)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72hs3IT5iLY





Parece o mar gelado dos pólos.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2009 às 12:58)

E na Suiça as temperaturas máximas muito acima dos 30 ºC (muita inveja aos portugueses que estão em Portugal ). Será já este ano que os Alpes ficam sem neve no Verão?

Temperaturas máximas de ontem (Fonte: WeatherOnline):

Geneva-Cointrin (416 m) 34°  
Visp (642 m) 33°  
Chur-Ems (556 m) 32°  
Bern-Belp (510 m) 32°  
Lucerne (456 m) 32°  
Sion (481 m) 32°  
Lugano (276 m) 32°  
Payerne (491 m) 32°  
Bern-Liebefeld (567 m) 31°  
Lausanne/Pully (462 m) 31°  
Buchs (389 m) 31°  
Wynau (416 m) 31°  
Binningen bei Basel (317 m) 31°  
Neuchatel (487 m) 31°  
Schaffhausen (437 m) 31°  
Interlaken (578 m) 31°  
Reckenholz (441 m) 31°  
Zurich-Kloten (432 m) 31°  
Glarus (470 m) 30°  
Tänikon (538 m) 30°  
Nyon (Changins) (432 m) 30°  
Locarno-Monti (380 m) 30°  
Locarno (198 m) 30°  
Wädenswil (481 m) 30°  
Zürich / Stadt (569 m) 30°  
Aigle (383 m) 30°


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Mai 2009 às 17:11)

Duas, entre muitas imagens a marcar o dia de hoje na Europa:
a 1ª , o contraste brutal de temperaturas em território francês:





[/URL][/IMG]
(temperaturas às 15 UTC).
O oeste fresquinho, o Leste a sufocar.

a 2ª , o desembarque não muito frequente de actividade de células convectivas no Canal da Mancha .





[/URL][/IMG]

Hoje ,por aquelas bandas é o dia D ( desenvolvimento) de células convectivas...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2009 às 18:31)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo dessa situação da última foto que o Gerofil pôs, em Arnedo (Comunidade Autónoma de La Rioja)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72hs3IT5iLY




Que loucura, não tenho palavras.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2009 às 20:02)

Gerofil disse:


> E na Suiça as temperaturas máximas muito acima dos 30 ºC (muita inveja aos portugueses que estão em Portugal ). Será já este ano que os Alpes ficam sem neve no Verão?



Felizmente que este ano havia muita neve acumulada.
Em Säntis, um dos pontos com mais precipitação anual na Suíça, e dada a sua altitude, um dos lugares que mais neve acumula, a perda de neve nos últimos dias foi significativa. Em especial no dia de ontem.
Hoje, e depois de ter chegado aos 15,5ºC, as perdas deverão ser idênticas ou provavelmente maiores que as de ontem.





Hoje a cidade mais quente da Suíça foi Sion, com 35,1ºC.

Mas a taça vai para Verona na Itália que chegou aos 36,6ºC.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (26 Mai 2009 às 08:56)

Por aqui em Italia(Acquanegra Sul Chiese) nos ultimos 4 dias tem tido temperatura muito elevadas, ja ontem foi batida nova maxima com 39graus as 17:35.
Antes de ontem assisti a uma trovoada magnifica na zona de Brechia, ate filmei mas foi pena estar a 50Km de distancia o que nao se ve com nitides os raios.
Neste momento estao 28.2°C, 1015hpa, 41%HR.
 La vou eu ter mais um dia de muito sofrimento e de muitas melgas a chatear.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2009 às 12:57)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 26 de Maio:





A level 2 was issued for Germany mainly for large hail, tornadoes and gusts.

A level 1 was issued for northern Germany, Denmark and southwestern Sweden mainly for severe wind gusts and tornadoes.

A level 1 was issued for central Europe (in particular Austria, Czech Rep., western Poland) mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.


SYNOPSIS

An active, baroclinic weather pattern is in place over central Europe, with a surface low pressure area/trough near Denmark stretching south to Italy. A warm and humid plume within this surface trough provides ample fuel for storms with MLCAPE values predicted up to 2500 J/kg by the GFS model, highest over eastern Germany to Slovenia where there is a convergence zone available as well. Higher LCLs and Delta-Theta-E from eastern Germany into Slovenia should enhance severe gust potential. Over western Germany and Denmark instability values are lower but shear stronger.

DISCUSSION

...southern and eastern Germany...

In range of the highest CAPE values, 100-250 m²/s² SREH and 15-25 m/s DLS are available and enhance storm organization (multicell clusters and MCS) and updraft rotation (supercells). Several models develop an MCS or otherwise large blob of precipitation on the north side of the Alps tracking northeastward over Czech Republic into Poland, likely in association with a shortwave trough. Since the model does not take into account storm dynamics, actual MCS may end up more southward/eastward. Severe gusts may be produced by this system. Elsewhere, supercells with large hail and severe gusts are likely. A tornado is also not ruled out, since in large parts of Germany (also westward of level 2, where GFS also computes a second convergence line) LLS ranges from 8-12 m/s and LCL heights are less than 800m. In southern Germany LLS can even reach higher in GFS, but it has to be noted that the computed convection has significant influence on the other parameters here. 
Corfidi vectors based on GFS suggest an increasingly parallel storm motion to the orientation of the convergence line near the west Poland border, and more backbuilding potential during the night, apparently in reponse to the low level jet. This can enhance local precipitation sums and flash flooding from training convection.

...northern Germany, Denmark, southwestern Sweden...

While CAPE should be lower here, both deep layer and low level shear values are larger and supportive of tornadoes and bow echoes. At the warm front, SREH is enhanced to 250 m²/s². Currently, the overnight MCS from the Benelux is passing over Denmark, with some severe gust potential (bow segment observed at beginning of period over NW Germany). While GFS sketches the best environment at 12Z, this morning MCS can be expected to suppress storm conditions during the afternoon, and it is not sure the situation will recover enough for another round over Denmark. In any case, line-normal shear of 16 m/s and 0-3 km average wind speeds of 20 m/s favor severe gusts, and low level shear remains favorable for a tornado.


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2009 às 17:30)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 26 de Maio:



Aí está uma potente no sul da Alemanha.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2009 às 18:33)

Muito calor e trovoadas na Europa Central

Video impressionante


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2009 às 23:28)

Um vídeo muito bom hoje da Alemanha (Augsburg), começa com um espectacular timelapse da frente de rajada (gust front) e acaba com muito granizo e vento.

(33Mb)
http://www.chibidziura.de/downloads/20090526_Hagelunwetter_Mering.mpg


----------



## Thomar (26 Mai 2009 às 23:35)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo muito bom hoje da Alemanha (Augsburg), começa com um espectacular timelapse da frente de rajada (gust front) e acaba com muito granizo e vento.



De facto muito bom o vídeo, imagens impressionantes. 
Belo achado * Vince*.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2009 às 07:07)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo muito bom hoje da Alemanha (Augsburg), começa com um espectacular timelapse da frente de rajada (gust front) e acaba com muito granizo e vento.
> 
> (33Mb)
> http://www.chibidziura.de/downloads/20090526_Hagelunwetter_Mering.mpg



Vale mesmo a pena ver!!

Brutal!!


----------



## irpsit (27 Mai 2009 às 08:28)

Uii, esses vídeos!!!

Quer o de Arnedo, quer o de Augsburg são o estado de sítio!
*Algo impressionante*!

Por aqui, em Viena, Áustria, houve algo que não percebi bem ontem.
O dia esteve quente e limpo até meio da tarde, altura em que veio a frente de trovoada. No entanto não passou de nuvens altas e pelo que eu vi no satélite as 3 células gigantes que se encontravam ontem na Europa Central passaram duas a norte e uma a sul, e eu estava no meio das 3!

Não houve sequer um pingo ou trovão, apenas vento e nuvens, mas pelos vistos houve mesmo espectáculo do grande na Alemanha!

Mas foi o dia mais quente do ano. Mínima 19º, Máxima 28.5º.
Às dez da noite tinha 23º! Hoje amanheceu calmo, fresco e cinzento, sem qualquer precipitação.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2009 às 15:24)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Por aqui em Italia(Acquanegra Sul Chiese)



Não sei se ainda estás em Acquanegra Sul Chiese, se estiveres então confirma-se que tens um dom qualquer 


Animação satélite, com Acquanegra Sul Chiese marcada a vermelho.
Bonitos outflow boundaries na imagem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2009 às 09:43)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo muito bom hoje da Alemanha (Augsburg), começa com um espectacular timelapse da frente de rajada (gust front) e acaba com muito granizo e vento.
> 
> (33Mb)
> http://www.chibidziura.de/downloads/20090526_Hagelunwetter_Mering.mpg




É espantoso mesmo.


----------



## iceworld (28 Mai 2009 às 12:03)

Excelente e assustador registo.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2009 às 12:27)

*Raging storm wallops Germany, leaving one man dead*

A Bavarian man was reported dead and a train conductor in Baden-Württemberg severely injured on Wednesday after severe storms swept through the country overnight.
A 26-year-old man was driving an all-terrain vehicle near Hauzenberg in Passau county when a tree fell on him and he later died of his injuries, police reported. Several other people in the region were injured in weather-related accidents too. In Waldenreut a man fell from his roof after attempting to repair storm damage and suffered a shoulder injury. 
Meanwhile a woman near Waldkirchen was hospitalised after being struck by lightning in her car. 
A family of four camping near Ottach in lower Bayern narrowly escaped with their lives when heavy gusts pushed their camper wagon 30 metres into the Danube river. Police closed the A8 motorway between Adelzhausen and Odelzhausen due to heavy rainfall and gale force winds overnight. 
Uprooted trees caused most of the 140 accidents police reported overnight. Many residents also reported flooded cellars. The tempest also hit the world’s largest hops-growing area of Hallertau. Farmers feared more than 2,500 hectares of the total 15,000 hectares planted were damaged by heavy rain. 
In the nearby state of Baden-Württemberg, a train derailed after hitting several uprooted trees on the tracks. The conductor was badly injured when a tree bored into the driving compartment, and 75 passengers were evacuated, police reported. A farm near Amtzell caught fire due to lightning, burning 10 cows in a barn to death and causing some €200,000 in damages. 
In Konstanz near the Bodensee police reported that the city was covered with at least 10 centimetres of hail for a time. Wind gusts as high as 113 kilometres per hour were also recorded. Train traffic to the city had to be blocked to clean up felled trees and damaged power lines. Authorities estimated several million euros in hail and wind damage to roofs, windows and vehicles. “It looks like a bomb went off here,” a police spokesperson said. 
Authorities also closed roads in Esslingen due to falling trees and the several flights from the Stuttgart airport were delayed after the runway closed due to lightning in the early evening.
In the north, on the Weser River near Bremerhaven, police reported that strong winds pushed a Norwegian freighter into three other boats while it was in the docks. In a separate incident a Lebanese ship sustained damage and lost a container overboard. In Braunschweig, police received more than 100 calls for emergency assistance when trees were uprooted, blocking roads and doors to people’s homes. A spokesperson for the fire department said no one there was injured. 
As the nasty weather moved south, parts of Austria were also walloped with thunder storms, heavy rain and strong winds throughout Tuesday night. More than 2,700 lightning strikes were recorded in the states of Salzburg and Upper Austria. In Switzerland, a tree landed on a 31-year-old man while he was driving.

The Local Germany`news in English


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 11:12)

Ouvi dizer que há uma vaga de mau tempo em frança, a NW e SW do país.

é mesmo verdade?


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2009 às 23:43)

Pedro disse:


> Ouvi dizer que há uma vaga de mau tempo em frança, a NW e SW do país.



Efectivamente a França tem sido atingida por uma série de tempestades primaveris. Alguns link`s com relatos:

http://news.google.fr/news?pz=1&ned=fr&hl=fr&q=orage&cf=all&scoring=n&start=20
http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2009/05/30/614727-40-000-voitures-victimes-de-la-grele.html


----------



## irpsit (31 Mai 2009 às 06:08)

Para quem é de Portugal (clima atlântico) estranha estas tempestades.
Mas aqui na Europa Central é bem conhecido o fenómeno das "monções" europeias, que entre Abril e Agosto fazem cair poderosas tempestades no centro da Europa. Embora creio que são muito mais fracas que as que ocorrem nos EUA.

Sempre que viajei na Europa nos últimos anos nesta alturas presenciei estas poderosas tempestades (na França, Alemanha, Holanda, Itália) e agora, vivendo na Áustria, dá-me oportunidade de ver estas com frequência. Não é nada de fora do normal!

Estas formam-se devido ao calor do verão do clima continental, e à mistura do ar quente do Mediterrâneo e do ar frio do Atlântico norte!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Jun 2009 às 00:20)

Vince disse:


> Não sei se ainda estás em Acquanegra Sul Chiese, se estiveres então confirma-se que tens um dom qualquer




Parece que sim Vince 
Acabei de chegar e estou um bocado cansado mas amanha meto as filmagens e fotos desse dia


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jun 2009 às 09:20)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 2 de Junho:






A level 2 was issued for Serbia, N Bulgaria and S Romania mainly for large hail, severe wind gusts and possibly a tornado. 

A level 1 was issued for the Baltic countries, W Belarus and part of Russia mainly for locally excessive precipitation and an isolated landspout.

SYNOPSIS

Low pressure at surface level is present over the eastern half of Europe and the Iberian peninsula. Upper (or mid level) shortwave troughs provide deep lifting and destabilization over NE Spain, S Scandinavia, Italy through Moldova (along the east flank of the major upper trough) and around the dissipating cold pool tracking from Poland northeastward over a stationary Baltic/Russian warm front.

DISCUSSION

...Serbia, N Bulgaria and S Romania...

Moderate instability, shear and strong lift combine today in this region. GFS predicts MLCAPE>1000 J/kg and ICAPE>2 MJ/m² in the left exit region of a 40 m/s jet. The situation resembles that of 2008/04/22 rather well. While DLS is 15-20 m/s in the most unstable area, 0-3 km SREH predicted by GFS and WRF models ranges between 150 and 400 m²/s², and so supercells are likely, with a chance of (very) large hail and severe gusts. 0-1 km LLS is rather good and increases during the evening, and together with the SREH and LCL heights below 1000m the chance of one or more tornadoes is present. Initial cellular storms can coagulate into one or two MCSses, which in delta-theta-e >15K environment and favorable wind profiles for forward propagation can cause damaging winds.

...Baltic area...

Storms are predicted to develop along a stationary boundary, in weak flow, with LCL heights below 1200m. Slow storm propagation, weak cold pools and continuous presence of upper lifting in GFS suggests high local precipitation sums are possible which could lead to flash floods. In addition, if we assume GFS low-level CAPE (0-3 km) in the weak flow, spout type tornadoes/funnels are not ruled out, in particular where vertical vorticity preexists along the convergence zone.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jun 2009 às 09:44)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 3 de Junho:





A level 2 was issued for Ukraine and Western Russia mainly for severe wind gusts, large hail and tornadoes. 

SYNOPSIS

At midlevels, a deep trough with center over Scandinavia will stretch into the Eastern part of Mediterranean, remaining quasi-stationary and deepening slightly. Strong flow is observed around the trough with isolated spots of 30 m/s wind speed. To the west a narrow ridge has established over the Eastern Atlantic. Also at upper levels, the trough is very well developed and a jet surrounds its periphery. At the surface a low pressure system with center over Baltic states / W Russia is forecast to deepen, reaching less than 992 hPa by the end of forecast period. Large trough will extend to south, with its axis copying approximately the location of the cold front, which will slowly translate eastwards. A well defined warm front will stretch from the center of the low to the east with and shift northwards during the day. Prominent WAA regime will dominate the warm sector of this cyclone. To the west a cold airmass will invade Central Europe in the wake of the low and a narrow ridge of high pressure will stagnate over Eastern Atlantic.

DISCUSSION

...Central Ukraine through Smolensk-Moscow Upland...

Ahead of the progressing cold front, a belt of moderate instability will develop as the warm and humid airmass with steep lapse rates at mid-levels is advected towards the north. Especially in the southern part of Level 2, MLCAPE values will likely exceed 1000 J/kg. With strong mid-level flow aloft, DLS values should reach more than 20 m/s by 15Z, locally even over 25 m/s. Shear in the lowest 3 km will be quite strong as well, with large swath of values over 15 m/s and by 18Z, due to the strenghtening low level flow, even over 20 m/s. Moreover, backing of the winds ahead of the trough will lead to the increased SREH values, which might exceed 250 J/kg in 0-3 km layer. 


Environment seems to be very supportive of well organized convection, with expected storm modes being both multi and supercells. Due to the fact, that flow will be almost parallel to the front and wind shear confined to the lower levels (i.e. weak mid-level storm relative winds), we expect that storms will quickly cluster and isolated storms (possibly supercells) will form one or more MCS, tracking northwards. 

Initiation of convection will be easily achieved, as the outflow boundaries from previous convection will probably play a role in the storm formation. At the same time, frontal uplift will combine with the passage of two troughs across the region. With the first isolated storm development, supercells being possible, large hail will be the main threat. Towards the evening, as the low level flow strenghtens, we expect the storms to cluster and in form of MCS track to the north. Bowing segments might develop and considerable chance of damaging wind gusts will be present in such case (supported by the strong shear in the lower levels and enhanced Delta Theta-E values). Strong low -level shear (locally over 15 m/s) and its overlap with moderate instability, enhanced values of SREH 0-1 km, low LCL values point to the threat of tornadoes and even a strong tornado can not be ruled out. Due to the combination of these threats, Level 2 is warranted for this region.


...Moscow area, east-northeastward to the Northern Hills...

To the north, close to the warm front, the release of instability should not be that prominent, but still, MLCAPE values of 500 J/kg should be present. ECMWF is more optimistic than GFS in this case. Strong wind shear will be present, especially at the lower levels with the lowest 3 km shear having more than 20 m/s. At the same time, sharp turning of winds with height (models simulate easterly surface winds, which will turn to southerly direction at 850 hPa level) are expected and therefore, also high SREH values, locally more than 400 J/kg. 

Storms that will form in this region will have a high potential to become well organized, including supercells, but probably the storms will quickly cluster towards the evening hours with MCS forming around the frontal region. Large hail might occur with supercells, although this threat will be of less importance than severe wind gusts, which can become widespread in case that bowing segments manage to develop. Furthermore, a belt of very strong LLS and high SREH values will lie close to the warm front. Therefore, a tornado threat will exist, as storms will probably track from the south (where the unstable airmass will be placed) to this region, including the slight chance of a strong tornado. 

Weather developments will be closely monitored for a possible update during the day.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jun 2009 às 14:57)

a imagem de satélite, de há hora e meia.







Reparem na instabilidade que se vê na zona dos Balcãs e escandinávia/rússia!!!


----------



## irpsit (4 Jun 2009 às 21:59)

Pedro, aqui na Austria esteve um dia algo frio, aliás tem estado assim recentemente devido a esta corrente de norte. O céu escuro, alguns aguaceiros, vento moderado e temperaturas entre os 14 e 19º
O Verão antecipado de Abril e Maio foi-se embora...
Mas nada de fora do vulgar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jun 2009 às 09:22)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 6 de Junho:





A level 2 was issued across N Italy ... E Austria ... N Balkans into S Poland mainly for tornadoes and severe wind gusts.

A level 1 surrounding the level 2 was issued across N and central Italy ... S Germany ... Alpine region ... N Balkans into S Poland mainly for tornadoes and severe wind gusts, and large hail.

SYNOPSIS

Complex pattern is developing over Europe, and the convective scenario is quite uncertain at the moment. Over portions of east-central Europe into the N Mediterranean, the situation may quickly evolve into a major severe thunderstorm outbreak.

The upper-air maps are mainly featuring an intense SWly upper flow with several imbedded vort maxima, most of which are transient in nature, rapidly lifting northeastwards into the Baltics. These features maintain and temporarily augment a SFC-low complex over western/central Europe. 
One of the vort maxima imbedded in the SWly flow will lift across Germany, maintaining a wave cyclone centered over western Germany on Saturday afternoon. A warm front is anticipated to stretch from the low's center eastward into N Ukraine and the trailing cold front should stretch into the W Mediterranean at 12Z on Saturday. 
Another vort max will dig into the northern Mediterranean late on Saturday/early Sunday morning.

DISCUSSION

... N Italy ... E Austria ... N Balkans ... E Czech Republic ... Slovakia ... 

Main question this period will be whether or not instability can develop amidst extensive stratiform cloudiness/precipitation that is simulated across most of the warm-sector air mass.

Shear profiles will be quite intense with 25 m/s DLS and 10 m/s LLS, increasing to more than 15 m/s across the N Balkans into S Poland late in the day. GFS 18Z simulates quite extreme LLS after 18Z, locally exceeding 20 m/s. SRH1 will be maximized along the warm-frontal boundary, but even in the warm sector air, 200 J/kg should be common. 

Precipitation and cloudiness should result in somewhat cool but nearly saturated boundary-layer air. The fact that the Saharan EML will remain S of the region of interest suggests that minimal capping will be in place, so that low-level kinematic and thermodynamic profiles should become very conducive to tornadogenesis. Numerical guidance suggests that CAPE will be present despite the existence of cloudiness/precip. 

Currently, it seems that convective development will be quite messy, with a mixture of elevated/imbedded cells, and new development where breaks in the clouds occur. Of much concern is the strong low-level shear. Any SFC-based storm will have much potential of evolving into a tornadic supercell. Despite the anticipated weak instability, individual cells may become quite long-lived and an F3 tornado seems well within the scope of possibilities. In addition, severe wind gusts and marginally severe hail may occur. 

An update will likely be necessary on Saturday, including a possible upgrade to LVL3, should widespread convection occur in the strongly-sheared regime over N Italy, the N balkans and E-central Europe.

... central Italy ...

Farther south, a sturdy cap is expected to obstruct any attempt of convective development during the day, but vigorous DCVA-forcing is expected ahead of the trough that moves into the Mediterranean late Saturday night/early Sunday morning. Though the strong cap should limit the coverage, an isolated storm or two may occur late in the night. Given strong ambient shear, supercells may be possible, posing mainly a large-hail and severe-wind threat.


----------



## irpsit (6 Jun 2009 às 13:33)

Está um dia abafado aqui na Áustria com ventos algo fortes de sul.
Sigo com 24º de máxima e muita convexão na atmosfera, embora não é quente ainda.
Pressão nos 990s!
Vamos lá ver se dá alguma tempestade.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2009 às 13:37)

Mais de 100mm em 3 horas na localidade de Locarno, Suíça.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jun 2009 às 12:42)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 7 de Junho:





A level 2 was issued for W Ukraine, SW Russa and SE Belarus mainly for strong tornadoes, large hail and damaging gusts.

A level 2 was issued for SE Austria, E Slovenia and SW Hungary mainly for damaging gusts and large hail. 

A level 1 surrounding both level 2 areas was issued for Italy towards S Balkans, SW Russia, N Belarus, SE Poland and E Austria mainly for large hail and severe gusts.

A level 1 was issued for NE France, S Belgium and W Germany mainly for tornadoes and severe gusts.


SYNOPSIS

Between a ridge over the eastern Mediterranean and a large upper trough over central Europe, hot and moist air is advected into parts of eastern and southeastern Europe. Numerous imbedded vort-maxima will cross northwestern - central Europe and also parts of eastern Europe during the period. One of the dominant upper level disturbances should be located over eastern Poland on early Sunday morning and will translate northeastward into western Russia till Monday. 

Another well-defined low pressure system over the East Atlantic is forecast to move southeastward towards the Iberian Peninsula, affecting NW Portugal in the second half of the forecast period. 

A cold and more stable airmass over Scandinavia will be advected southward towards northern Germany during the period. Some thunderstorms should be possible in the vicinity of a weak cold front that will cross NE France and W Germany on Sunday afternoon. 


DISCUSSION

...W Ukraine, S-central Belarus, SW Russia...

In the warm sector of a low pressure system located over eastern Poland, moderately unstable air with 500 to 1500 J/kg MLCAPE will be advectd into W Ukraine and Belarus. 00 UTC soundings from SW Ukraine show remnants of an EML which provides some weak capping in the western part of the level 2 area. Even near the center of the surface low, GFS predicts some low-end instability - almost uncapped but located in a very favorable kinematic environment. Model guidance hints at deep layer shear in order of 25 m/s in most parts of the Ukraine with very strong LLS and SRH1 / SRH3 increasing towards the warm front which extends from the S Baltic States into W Russia. Sufficient lift is provided by an upper vort-max that is forecast to cross the area of interest in the late morning / early afternoon hours. 

Right now, remnants of the convective systems that developed yesterday evening over the N Balkans move across eastern Europe and the cloudiness at mid levels will hinder insolation which results in smaller MUCAPE than anticipated. Nevertheless, convective initiation is very likely as shown by simulated CAPE also in the vicinity of the stratiform precip regions in the level 2 area and almost every storm should be capable of producing large / very large hail and damaging gusts. The main fraction of storms that will develop is expected to be long-lived supercells that may also produce some possibly strong tornadoes. The threat of severe weather will continue until the late evening. Locally, excessive convective rainfall may lead to flash floods. 


...extreme SE Austria, S Slovak Rep, Slovenia, Hungary...

In the wake of the intense low over Poland, moderate instability should be present after diurnal heating in the vicinity of a 35 m/s jet streak which stretches from Sardinia towards NE Hungary. Even though MLCAPE should be limited to values below 1 kJ/kg, any storm will profit from 30 - 35 m/s deep layer shear and organize into bowing line segments and supercells, capable of producing large hail and damaging gusts. A tornado cannot be ruled out but due to a lack of good LLS / SRH1 the tornado probability is significantly lower than in the level 2 area further downstream. 

...large portions of Italy, including Sicily...

Very strong (25 - 35 m/s) DLS is forecast over Italy in a region with some hundred J/kg of CAPE. Some capping will still exist due to an EML advected from the N Sahara and initiation should depend on sufficient forcing. Vertical motion for ascent will have its origin in an upper vort-max over N Italy which is forecast to cross the affected region around midday. Storms should become well-organized multicells and supercells, capable of producing large hail and severe gusts. In the late afternoon / evening, the threat of severe weather will decrease as the boundary layer becomes more stable and almost all CAPE vanishes. 

...NE France, W Germany...

Ahead of an approaching upper low over the Channel region, some hundred J/kg CAPE should be available. Deep layer shear should be best near the left exit region of a 30 m/s jet streak over NE France where strong QG forcing is forecast. Initiation will take place around midday and there will be some organized multicells and maybe also a few short-lived supercells. Rich BL moisture and about 10 m/s LLS will provide good conditions for a few tornadoes but strong tornadoes should be unlikely. Additionally, some marginally severe hail is possible and severe gusts due to downward transport of momentum are not ruled out as there are quite strong winds in the mid and lower levels.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jun 2009 às 09:37)

Previsão do Estofex para Hoje dia 8 de Junho:






A level 2 was issued for parts of SW Russia, central Ukraine, parts of Moldova and Romania mainly for large hail, excessive rainfall, and to a lesser extent for wind gusts.

A level 1 was issued for a larger area including parts of Bulgaria, mainly for large hail, excessive rainfall, and to a lesser extent for wind gusts.

A level 1 was issued for parts of France mainly for tornadoes. 

SYNOPSIS

Monday at 0600 UTC... a broad west to southwesterly jet stream is located over Europe. During the forecast period, a vorticity maximum over northern Germany and Denmark translates ENEward to the St. Petersburg area, and another vorticity maximum near Cape Finisterre translates to NWern France. Downstream of these features, a weak trough stretching from W Russia across Belarus to the central Balkans moves eastward rather slowly. The lower tropospheric temperature gradient across the jet is rather weak, with a well-defined elevated mixed layer only being present across the eastern Balkans and into the Ukraine

DISCUSSION

SW Russia, central Ukraine, Moldova, Romania, Bulgaria

Convergence ahead of the east-ward moving mid/upper-level trough causes moisture to pool under the elevated mixed layer that is in place across the eastern 1/3 of the Balkan Peninsula, and central parts of the Ukraine. The result is that substantial MLCAPE, up to around 2000 J/kg should develop as the moist air is diurnally warmed. Models suggest that convection will initiate in various places. Given that 0-3 km shear will be near 15 m/s, supercells will be possible, in addition to well-organized multicells. These will have a threat of producing large or even very large hail, and may also cause severe wind gusts. As storms will probably move mostly paralell to the low-level convergence zone, training of storm cells is probable, and excessive rainfall is warned for. Storms will weaken during the late evening and night.

France...

Ahead of the approaching vorticity maximum and an associated surface low over the Bay of Biscay, the south- to southwesterly low-level flow will intensify to around 15 m/s at 850 hPa. Scattered convective storms are expected to develop as a result of diurnal heating. A few factors favourable for (weak) tornadoes appear to become spatially and temporally collocated across the level 1 area. These are i) a moist low-level air-mass with forecast dew point temperatures around 14-15 C ii) the development of a W-E oriented warm front iiI) sufficient low-level and deep-layer shear for storm rotation. Together these factors appear to be sufficient for the issuance of a level 1, despite the fact that CAPE stays rather low. To put it shortly, a few tornadoes may occur, most likely near the warm front or other boundaries. Some small hail is possible too. The storms will quickly weaken after sunset.

Baltic States, NW Belarus...

Ahead of the vorticitiy maximum over northern Germany, which translates ENE-ward, some instabiltiy will probably form. Deep-layer and low-level may be marginally sufficient to support some updraught rotation. However, only a few storms are expected to form during daytime, and the shear is marginal enough for a level 1 for a tornado threat not to be required.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2009 às 23:23)

*Vaga de calor no sudeste da Europa*

Temperaturas máximas no Domingo, dia 7 de Junho:

1  Rousse (Bulgaria) *39.6 °C  *
2  Pleven (Bulgaria) 37.5 °C  
3  Silistra (Bulgaria) 37.5 °C  
4  Calarasi (Romania) 37.2 °C  
5  Lovetch (Bulgaria) 37.0 °C  
6  Aydin (Turkey) 36.5 °C  
7  Veliko Tarnovo (Bulgaria) 36.5 °C  
8  Larissa Airport (Greece) 36.2 °C  
9  Bodrum (Turkey) 36.1 °C  
10  Antalya (Turkey) 36.0 °C 

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2009 às 00:31)

Na Europa de leste, desenvolveu-se há instantes uma enorme célula.













Descargas eléctricas:






Como o aparato prometia ser grande, Eu, o Gilmet, o Henrique, o Saul Monteiro, o teles e o miguel resolvemos fazer uma espécie de _caçada virtual_.
Andámos em busca de webcams na zona da Roménia e da Hungria, e conseguimos encontrar duas a transmitir em directo, nas cidades de Arad e Oradea.






Digamos que ainda conseguimos regalar a vista. 

Segue-se de seguida alguns print screens das imagens que conseguimos captar.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2009 às 00:31)

Algumas imagens recolhidas há pouco, das Webcams Online do Noroeste da Roménia.


*ORADEA*





(Um animal voador resolveu _acamar-se_ mesmo por cima da Webcam. Pedimos desculpa.)


*ARAD*


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2009 às 00:33)

Mais uma que consegui apanhar


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2009 às 00:55)

Mais uma compilação de imagens das Webcams de Arad e Oradea.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2009 às 01:21)

"O monstro" continua a avançar pela Roménia a dentro.

Agora mesmo em Deva - Roménia
















PS: A cidade acabou de ficar às escuras!! Mas a webcam continua a funcionar. 
Há em média uns 5 relâmpagos por minuto.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2009 às 02:34)

Mais duas combinações de imagens obtidas na Webcam de Oras, na Roménia Oeste.






Os melhores raios da noite.







O núcleo de instabilidade desloca-se agora para o centro da Roménia, no sentido leste.






Imagem de radar da precipitação:


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2009 às 09:28)

Fui agora ver a webcam de Dave, e só me dá sol e poucas nuvens...


----------



## irpsit (13 Jun 2009 às 21:01)

Olá a todos,

Aqui em Viena, a células da Roménia passou mesmo cá em cima, mas ainda estava em formação. Tinha um aspecto algo escuro e convectivo e foi dando uns aguaceiros moderados a meio do dia, enquanto o ar estava mesmo abafado perto dos 25º.

Aliás, há cerca de já uns vários dias seguidos que tem sido assim: céu muito nublado, muita convexão e ar abafado, mas os aguaceiros não tem sido nada de outro mundo.

Hoje ao contrário veio um belo dia de sol e a partir de amanhã as temperaturas prometem chegar aos 30º e até ultrapassar, antes de voltar as trovoadas que desta vez creio que vão ser finalmente fortes. Já houve cerca de uma dezena de trovoadas este ano, mas nenhuma ainda digna do poder que por vezes costumam ter aqui na Europa Central em pleno verão.

*Ainda me vai na memórias as tempestades fantásticas do último verão aqui!*
Hoje: 13º manhã (fresca), 23º tarde agradável, 19º à noite (muito agradável!)



Pedro disse:


> Fui agora ver a webcam de Dave, e só me dá sol e poucas nuvens...


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2009 às 08:27)

Gilmet disse:


> Mais uma compilação de imagens das Webcams de Arad e Oradea.



É preciso ter uma super atenção para conseguir ter destas super-imagens, não?


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2009 às 17:43)




----------



## irpsit (17 Jun 2009 às 23:13)

Viena, Áustria
Os últimos 3 dias foram quentes e muito húmidos.
Tive máximas de *26º*, uma mínima de *20º*, e a *primeira noite tropical do ano*, e um dia em que teve sempre muita nuvem, convexão, vento quente e húmido e uns aguaceiros. Parecia um clima subtropical ontem!
Hoje voltou o céu limpo, mínima 17º, mas máxima apenas 24º

Para quando ultrapasso a barreira dos 30º?
Para quando uma trovoada/tempestade decente?

Pra semana parto pa Islandia para ver o sol da meia-noite!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jun 2009 às 03:28)

E hoje olhei para a Europa como todos os dias o faço 
 e não fui mais longe:
-Fiquei mesmo já aqui: na Ibéria.

Vi as suas máximas 






[/URL][/IMG]

e vi o satélite 






[/URL][/IMG]

E Deus meu :
-que diferenças. Abruptas entre a Cantábria e o País Basco e todo o resto 
Peninsular...
É nisto que dá um nordeste generalizado com trajecto anterior Atlântico, naquela região que hoje não ultrapassou os 18, 19 º com chuvisco persistente .
No outro extremo , mesmo ali ao lado ( é uma maneira de dizer), a região de Murcia atingia os 41º com céu limpo.
Lá virão dias com sul ou sudoeste generalizado na Ibéria em que aquelas 
hoje martirizadas regiões  ,serão as mais quentes de toda a Europa Ocidental...
Há dias assim e há outros ao contrário...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2009 às 15:50)

Alguma intabilidade em França, provavelmente com chuva...
No centro mais centro da Europa central mt nebulusidade e, provavelmente também mt instabilidade...

Cá pela península Ibérica, apenas algumas nuvens sobre o Atlântico, e no litoral este de españa (ou perto dele).


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2009 às 16:09)

Algumas fotos de España ontem( Serra de Francia e La Alberca):


























(tá tremida porque ia em movimento)






Já me desenrrascava como fotógrafo, ou não?


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jun 2009 às 01:50)

Na Idade Média se o Aquecimento Global marcasse a agenda,
só uma pequena região do Ocidente do Continente Europeu ( nem toda a Ibéria)
saberia dos seus calores e confirmaria o acontecimento.
Hoje, na sociedade da informação, sabemos que a Europa vai fresquita:






[/URL][/IMG]
máximas de hoje(ontem)...

As previsões apontam agora, para uma subida generalizada dos valores da temperatura.
Por esse cantinho sudoeste da Europa , ao contrário ,irá refrescar...
Equilíbrios térmicos, reequilíbrios ancestrais...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2009 às 09:13)

*Primeiro dia de Verão na Itália marcado por temporais*

Pelo menos quatro pessoas morreram neste domingo, 21, e outra está desaparecida devido às fortes chuvas e ventos que afetam grande parte da Itália, principalmente o centro e o sul do país. Um dos mortos é um homem de 81 anos, que morreu afogado depois que seu carro foi arrastado pelas águas quando passava por um túnel que ficou alagado na cidade de Lecce, no sul do país.
Em Cavallino, na província de Lecce, uma mulher de 60 anos morreu ao ficar presa dentro do elevador de sua casa, inundada pela água. Os outros dois mortos são duas mulheres de 35 anos, naturais da Moldávia e que morreram arrastadas pelas águas quando tomavam banho na praia de Sottomarina, perto de Venencia.
O desaparecido é o capitão de um barco de turistas que, no meio do forte temporal, se jogou no mar para recuperar uma pequena lancha que tinha se separado da embarcação, na zona da ilha de Elba conhecida como Punta di Fetovaia.
O mau tempo afetou principalmente as regiões de Campânia, Apúlia e Nápoles, no sul. Em Nápoles, capital da Campânia, a forte tempestade causou inundações e obrigou o fechamento de várias estações de metrô. Na Calábria foi registrada uma tromba d'água que causou problemas à circulação, enquanto em San Giovanni Rotondo, em Apúlia, uma forte tempestade caiu logo após o fim da missa que foi oficiada na cidade onde está enterrado o santo Padre Pio de Pietrelcina.
Em Roma caiu uma forte tempestade, que causou a inundação de algumas estradas e ruas da periferia, enquanto um forte vendaval afetou a zona litorânea, um dia depois que outro vendaval causou a morte de um jovem quando praticava kitesurf em uma praia.

estadão


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 10:43)

nimboestrato disse:


> Na Idade Média se o Aquecimento Global marcasse a agenda,
> só uma pequena região do Ocidente do Continente Europeu ( nem toda a Ibéria)
> saberia dos seus calores e confirmaria o acontecimento.
> Hoje, na sociedade da informação, sabemos que a Europa vai fresquita:
> ...



De que site é este mapa?


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jun 2009 às 06:18)

Pedro disse:


> De que site é este mapa?



Podes tirar daqui :

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Hangar/1720/home.htm

Já viste que agora com tanta informação somos uns privilegiados...
Ainda bem...
Há trinta e tais anos atrás comprava o DN que era o único jornal 
que tinha as máximas e mínimas da véspera das capitais de distrito de Portugal,
de algumas capitais europeias e algumas do resto do Planeta.
Ah...e tinha uma imagem de satélite da Europa.
Que tempos mais distantes esses...
Peço desculpa pelo off-topic...


----------



## psm (23 Jun 2009 às 06:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> Podes tirar daqui :
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Hangar/1720/home.htm
> 
> ...





Que me desculpem tambem o off-topic, e no seguimento deste comentário do Nimboestrato; eu para saber os modelos para o dia seguinte comprava a saudosa CAPITAL que estava actualizada com o modelo que saìa no mesmo dia pelo  IM, e  tambem como foi referido o DN onde tambem ainda tenho alguns recortes de algumas situações de tempo que ocorreram


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2009 às 13:46)

*Europa Central: Mau tempo causa oito mortos*



> Chuvas fortes e cheias na Europa Central causaram a morte a oito pessoas.
> 
> Os países mais afectados pelas intempéries são a Áustria, a Polónia a Eslováquia e a República Checa.
> 
> ...



Ver vídeo!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2009 às 12:40)

*2 200 impacts de foudre ont été enregistrés cette nuit, entre 4h30 et 7h30, sur la partie est du département des Landes*

Un violent orage s'est abattu sur une bande allant de Mont-de-Marsan à la frontière avec le Gers. Dans la préfecture landaise, une dizaine d'habitations ont été foudroyées. Rapidement intervenus, les pompiers ont pu éteindre sans problème les débuts d'incendie. Un couple de personnes âgées vivant avenue du Houga sera toutefois relogé par la mairie, le temps que leur maison soit de nouveau habitable. 
En effet, la foudre s'est abattue sur le garage attenant à la demeure dans laquelle se sont engouffrées des fumées. Par chance, aucun blessé n'est à déplorer. Particulièrement sec, cet épisode orageux fait désormais craindre des départs de feux de forêt.

Sud Ouest.com


----------



## jpmartins (26 Jun 2009 às 15:56)

Parte leste da França está explosiva


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2009 às 21:14)

jpmartins disse:


> Parte leste da França está explosiva



Bem...

Grandes zonas de convecção!!!

está mt instabilidade e mt precipitação na zona, certo?
Cheias até, não?


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2009 às 21:45)

As imagens de satélite (19h15) parecem também indicar que as últimas horas foram de chuva torrencial na Ucrânia. Vamos aguardar por dados ...






CopyRight@Eumetsat2009


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2009 às 01:22)

*Um tornado em Moscovo, no passado dia 4 de Junho:*


Mais imagens e noticia traduzida pelo Google para português aqui


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Jun 2009 às 03:29)

E como a notícia alimenta-se do inusitado e nem só de mau tempo o tempo é notícia,
aqui vai uma curiosidade do dia de hoje do Velho Continente:
-num  dia de forte actividade convectiva em vastíssimas regiões no interior,
quanto ao litoral estamos conversados:






[/URL][/IMG]

O Litoral sudoeste  norueguês e algum escocês ,foram  hoje o mais aprazível litoral atlântico da Europa (incluindo o litoral algarvio).
Com as máximas mais altas e com céu limpo, 
que estranho cenário que por vezes ocorre.
Quem diria  que há dias assim?
Bendita sejas sociedade da informação.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2009 às 08:27)

nimboestrato disse:


> E como a notícia alimenta-se do inusitado e nem só de mau tempo o tempo é notícia,
> aqui vai uma curiosidade do dia de hoje do Velho Continente:
> -num  dia de forte actividade convectiva em vastíssimas regiões no interior,
> quanto ao litoral estamos conversados:
> ...



Os 16ºC que estão no centro norte de portugal é paara que cidade?


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2009 às 15:19)

Pedro disse:


> Os 16ºC que estão no centro norte de portugal é paara que cidade?



É a temperatura máxima registada ontem nas Penhas Douradas.

Em relação ao calor que foi para os países nórdicos, encontrei há pouco umas imagens de webcams, com imagem em directo,  que mais parecem no mediterrâneo. 

Bergen - Noruega







Um pouco mais a sul: 













E ainda mais a norte nas ilhas Faroé


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jun 2009 às 10:34)

AnDré disse:


> Em relação ao calor que foi para os países nórdicos, encontrei há pouco umas imagens de webcams, com imagem em directo,  que mais parecem no mediterrâneo.
> 
> E ainda mais a norte nas ilhas Faroé



olá... 
Sobretudo esta! 
Se não a identificasses, associaria a uma localidade perto dos desertos do sudeste espanhol no extremo oriental da Andaluzia, o que não é comparável!!!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 16:19)

joseoliveira disse:


> olá...
> Sobretudo esta!
> Se não a identificasses, associaria a uma localidade perto dos desertos do sudeste espanhol no extremo oriental da Andaluzia, o que não é comparável!!!



Sim, é sem dúvida a minha preferida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

joseoliveira, tens a certeza de que esta imagem é mesmo da ilhas Faroé?

É que parece mesmo o Mediterrâneo!
Até é literalmente parecida com as Pirâmides de Giza!!!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 16:23)

(Fiz outra mensagem porque é um tema completamente diferente!!)!

Vejam só esta convecção toda sobre a Turquia!!!E a Grécia tem como cenário a mesma coisa!

Tem havida para lá mt precipitação, até torrencial, não?

Se não, não sei o que esta convecção terá dado origem, senão chuvas fortes!
Cá ´tá a imagem:


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2009 às 16:28)

Pedro disse:


> Sim, é sem dúvida a minha preferida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> joseoliveira, tens a certeza de que esta imagem é mesmo da ilhas Faroé?
> 
> ...



Tens aqui o link para ires vendo em directo:
Faroe Klaksvik

Enquanto das depressões se mantém no Atlântico, o tempo anticiclónico vai reinando na Europa do norte. 

Mais uma das mesmas ilhas:


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jun 2009 às 17:12)

O sul da Escandinávia é hoje terra de todos os  calores.
Oslo 31º, Estocolmo 30 ,etc, etc






[/URL][/IMG]

e mesmo o litoral sudoeste norueguês a apresentar valores bem elevados.
Ah, e só mais uma nota de invulgaridades:
Na Islândia hoje , em Egilsstadir (sudeste da ilha) 22º de máxima .
É obra...


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2009 às 19:06)

nimboestrato disse:


> O sul da Escandinávia é hoje terra de todos os  calores.
> Oslo 31º, Estocolmo 30 ,etc, etc


a amareleja teve tambem 31º hoje


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 19:25)

stormy disse:


> a amareleja teve tambem 31º hoje



Por aqui não pasesi dos 24ºC e a Escândinávia com mais de 28ºC!!!


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2009 às 21:02)

Pedro disse:


> Por aqui não pasesi dos 24ºC e a Escândinávia com mais de 28ºC!!!



no verao até nem é assim tao descomunal um valor de 30º ....é como teres 40º em lisboa, acontece um ou dois dias por ano...o que é raro é teres valores dessa ordem durante uma semana


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jun 2009 às 05:10)

Mais uma corrida, mais uma viagem.
Para além da habitual convecção no interior do vasto Continente,
 (hoje  tocou à  Polónia ),






[/URL][/IMG]

e também  nos Balcãs






[/URL][/IMG]

para além do normal que é a convecção em terras do interior,
em tempo de Verão,
hoje continuou a ser notícia o calor na Europa.
As máximas estão altas um pouco por todo o Velho Continente:






[/URL][/IMG]

30º em Paris e Londres, 31 º em Amesterdão e Bruxelas , 32º em Oslo 
e 30º até em algum litoral norueguês.
Para não falar de muita Espanha e do sul de França.
É Verão em quase toda a Europa.
Anunciam-se entretanto  para breve,  substanciais mudanças...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2009 às 21:14)

Hoje continuou o calor na Escandinávia:

Noruega:
1  Oslo-Blindern (Norway) 31.2 °C  
2  Haugedalshogda (Norway) 28.8 °C  
3  Oslo / Gardermoen (Norway) 28.4 °C  
4  Trysil Vegstasjon (Norway) 28.4 °C  
5  Evenstad-Overenget (Norway) 28.2 °C 

Suécia:
1  Skeppmora (Sweden) 29.1 °C  
2  Brattmon (Sweden) 28.8 °C  
3  Torpshammar (Sweden) 28.8 °C  
4  Amot (Sweden) 28.7 °C  
5  Eskilstuna (Sweden) 28.7 °C 

Finlândia:
1  Sodankyla (Finland) 26.5 °C  
2  Ylivieska Airport (Finland) 26.2 °C  
3  Kauhava (Finland) 26.1 °C  
4  Pudasjarvi (Finland) 26.0 °C  
5  Turku (Finland) 25.8 °C 

Fonte: Ogimet

Que bela semana de férias seria na Escandinávia com as suecas em bikini


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2009 às 21:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje continuou o calor na Escandinávia:
> 
> Noruega:
> 1  Oslo-Blindern (Norway) 31.2 °C
> ...



Que calorões!

É normal aí na Escândinavia!


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2009 às 13:19)

E que tal um mergulho no Báltico?


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2009 às 13:54)

AnDré disse:


> E que tal um mergulho no Báltico?



Muitas vezes a nossa costa Oeste em pleno Verão não chega a essa temperatura (18ºC/19ºC), principalmente a Norte do Cabo Mondego


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2009 às 16:34)

E mais um dia em que a europa está explosiva.

Imagem actual:


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2009 às 16:48)

*Queda de raio em festa fere 13 na Alemanha*

Thirteen people were injured, seven of them very seriously when lightning struck a popular Roman festival in North Rhine-Westphalia on Saturday. Medical teams battled to reanimate a 13-year-old girl and an adult man at the showground in Xanten, before rushing them to hospital. 
A storm had hit the festival where more than 20,000 visitors had showed up to see more than 400 people dressed as Roman soldiers, gladiators, craftsmen and traders. Many of the visitors took shelter under trees, who of which were struck by lightning, injuring people standing nearby. 
More than 70 emergency staff were called to the site, and used a helicopter as well as ambulances to take the injured to hospitals. The festival, which bills itself as the biggest Romans gathering in Europe, was due to continue on Sunday, was cancelled.

The Local - Germany`s News in English


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jul 2009 às 02:51)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E mais um dia em que a europa está explosiva...



Desde o sul da Suécia e  Báltico, até aos Pirinéus  e Grécia,
passando pelo centrão europeu , tudo é erupção...
E calor...
É Verão, na Europa...


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2009 às 08:53)

Granizada severa ontem em Vitoria no país basco


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2009 às 13:31)

Segundo informação que circula no Meteored ontem formaram-se pelo menos 5 supercélulas em Espanha! Uma das cinco teve circulação anticiclónica.




> Ayer hubo al menos 5 Supercélulas en la zona Pais Vasco-La Rioja-Navarra-Aragón:
> 
> 1- Este de Burgos-NW de La Rioja, entre las 13:00Z y 14:30Z
> 2- NW de La Rioja, entre las 14:10Z y las 15:00 Z
> ...



Nesta imagem de radar são aparentemente visíveis duas delas.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2009 às 16:38)

Nunca vi pedras de granizo desse tamanho, estas granizadas assim podem ser muito destrutivas


----------



## Brunomc (2 Jul 2009 às 21:51)

bem que granizada em Espanha...

cá em Portugal nunca vi granizo desse tamanho..é muito raro haver formação de super células em Portugal ou não??


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2009 às 23:52)

Brunomc disse:


> bem que granizada em Espanha...
> 
> cá em Portugal nunca vi granizo desse tamanho..é muito raro haver formação de super células em Portugal ou não??



Granizo do tamanho de ovos já tem havido relatos, sobretudo em Trás-os-Montes, a maioria das vezes em Junho (ou um pouco antes, ou um pouco depois), e Setembro também. 2004, 2005, 2006 e 2007 tiveram registos desses. Por acaso em 2008 não me recordo de nada. Deixo aqui uns para exemplo:



> *
> «Eram pedras do tamanho de ovos de galinha»*
> http://www.diariodetrasosmontes.com/noticias/complecta.php3?id=11473




A 4 de Setembro de 2004 também houve uma grande trovoada no Minho com granizo destruidor, há este tópico do saudoso Gran Nevada no fórum:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/faz-hoje-um-ano-18.html



> *Granizo do tamanho de ovos destrói carros na A3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quanto às supercélulas, claro que as há em Portugal. E muito mais do que se pensa. A maioria serão pequenas e de curta duração. Muitos dos nossos tornados não tem uma génese supercelular, mas uns quantos tem. Por exemplo mais recentemente as 2 trombas do Cabo Espichel registadas pelo Meteoalerta para mim foram Tornados gerados por supercélula pela estrutura que tinha nas fotografias, clássica, mas obviamente não tenho meios de confirmar, apenas o IM tem os outputs doppler do radar. 

Ainda mais recentemente, estou convencido que o rufer nesta fotografia captou a wall-cloud de uma supercélula de dimensões razoáveis a sul de Abrantes em 21 de Setembro do ano passado, e também tenho quase a certeza de que a funnel cloud que o Nuno Figueiredo captou a 23 de Maio em Coruche era de uma pequena supercélula de curta duração. Infelizmente não temos meios de confirmar a 100% estas coisas, só o IM. Em Espanha há alguns foristas no Meteored que são da AEMET e que depois confirmam a existência de mesociclones em células no fórum deles.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2009 às 12:59)

Ontem foi mais um dia de calor na Escandinávia, com os termómetros em Oslo - Blindern a chegar aos *32,7ºC*.





A corrida aos banhos de sol fizeram-se logo sentir: 





Fonte


E enquanto uns aproveitam o sol e a água a 18ºC no mar Báltico, e 20ºC junto à Dinamarca, outros aproveitam para ir em busca da neve:

_"Hot today, so i run to the mountains and found some snow! Best thing in the world is to find snow when its 30c in the air!"_




Fonte

Nos próximos dias a tendência é para as temperaturas voltem aos valores normais para a época: 23ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2009 às 13:27)

Grande festival que está neste momento na alemanhã.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2009 às 08:54)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Grande festival que está neste momento na alemanhã.



Esse mapa refere-se a descargas eléctricas?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2009 às 09:12)

Pedro disse:


> Esse mapa refere-se a descargas eléctricas?



Sim Este mapa mostra as decargas electricas que houve


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2009 às 01:22)

*Espanha - resumo do dia 4

Top 3 - Máximas mais elevadas*
1º Malaga - 40,6ºC
2º Murcia - 39,4ºC
3º Sevilla - 37,8ºC

*Top 3 - Máximas mais baixas*
1º Santander - 19,7ºC
2º Asturias - 19,8ºC
3º Oviedo - 20,2ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais elevadas*
1º Mellila - 28,8ºC
2º Reus - 26,7ºC
3º Malaga - 24,8ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais baixas*
1º Santiago - 13,8ºC
2º Leon - 14,0ºC
3º Salamanca - 14,6ºC

*Top 3 - Precipitação*
1º Santander 7.2mm
2º Zaragoza 5.0mm
3º Bilbao 4.6mm

*Cidades mais importantes:*
Madrid - 33,7ºC / 21,0ºC / 0mm
Barcelona - 31,3ºC / 22,3ºC / 0mm
Valencia - 30,6ºC / 19,5ºC / 0mm
Sevilla - 37,8ºC / 23,0ºC / 0mm


gostava de fazer um update todos os dias, não sei se deva começar um thread diferente só para a Espanha?

precisava era de encontrar um site mais completo. Sei que as minimas estiveram hoje altissimas em Jaén, e as máximas ultrapassaram os 40ºC em Xátiva (Valência).


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2009 às 18:32)

A Escândinavia e o Norte da Europa em geral ainda anda com calores?

Por aqui a nortada fala por mim...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2009 às 01:17)

*Espanha - resumo do dia 5

Top 3 - Máximas mais elevadas*
1º Malaga - 39,6ºC
2º Murcia - 39,3ºC
3º Sevilla - 38,5ºC

*Top 3 - Máximas mais baixas*
1º Santiago - 19,4ºC
2º Asturias - 19,4ºC
3º La Coruña - 19,7ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais elevadas*
1º Mellila - 28,0ºC
2º Malaga - 27,8ºC
3º Murcia - 23,2ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais baixas*
1º Valladolid - 10,0ºC
2º Salamanca - 10,4ºC
3º Leon - 11,8ºC

*Top 3 - Precipitação*
1º San Sebastian 20mm
2º La Coruña 10mm
3º Bilbao 3mm

*Cidades mais importantes:*
Madrid - 33,4ºC / 20,3ºC
Barcelona - 30,3ºC / 23,1ºC
Valencia - 29,8ºC / 22,8ºC
Sevilla - 38,5ºC / 21,0ºC


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2009 às 23:54)

Umas fotos espectaculares de uma das supercélulas do norte de Espanha faladas aqui há dias atrás. Reparem na wall cloud na base.






(c) Ribera-Met





(c) Ribera-Met





(c) Ribera-Met





(c) Ribera-Met


*Mais informação e fotos no Meteored:*
http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...ercelulas+posible+acoplamiento-t105454.0.html


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jul 2009 às 09:46)

Previsão do Estofex para hoje dia 7 de julho:






A level 2 was issued for N Italy, S Austria, Slovenia, Croatia, W Hungary mainly for excessive precipitation and large hail.

A level 1 was issued for E Spain mainly for large hail.

A level 1 was issued for Poland mainly for large hail.

A level 1 was issued for SE UK for spouts and excessive local precipitation.

A level 1 was issued for the SE North Sea area for spouts.


SYNOPSIS

With a depression over the North Sea, a colder unstable airmass enters western Europe. The cold front is not sharply defined, but a gradient in theta-w and boundary layer moisture will pass over Germany during the afternoon. The most significant instability is situated south of the Alps, the Balkan and along the east coast of Spain. The jet circles the cooler unstable airmass over France and creates moderate deep layer shear conditions over northern Italy to Slovenia. A shortwave trough comes through the Italian/NW Balkan level area during the evening and night hours, while shear increases at the same time.


DISCUSSION

...N Italy, S Austria, Slovenia, Croatia, W Hungary...

Significant CAPE >1000 J/kg has built up and shear improves through the period, first over northwestern Italy (moderate values, around 15-20 m/s, SREH up to 200 m²/s²) then later eastward and with stronger low level shear. The conditions are initially favorable for supercell storms with large hail and isolated severe gusts (moderate delta-theta-e and DCAPE), but storms will likely organize into a line parallel to the Alps and move eastward along it. Low LCL heights and weakened lapse rates then support an episode of intense precipitation of long duration, especially when the shortwave moves through, likely with a large MCS. Motion vectors decrease during the night.
Given the stronger low level shear at night, a tornado is not ruled out.

...eastern Spain...

While subsidence settles over the region, GFS is still supporting instability and strong shear (>20 m/s). Supercells may occur with large hail and/or severe gusts.


...Poland...

Here the combination of moderate deep layer shear (15 m/s) and moderate instability (1000 J/kg) should be sufficient for a number of large hail events. An isolated gust may also occur. 
During the night, remaining instability could be released at the passage of the cold front, probably embedded in a larger stratiform precipitation due to large scale ascending airmass. Precipitable water content is quite large, and motion vectors small, so an excessive precipitation event is possible.


...southeastern UK...

Very slow storm motion and low LCL heights favor local flash floods, and significant 0-3 km CAPE with weak winds and convergence lines are likely to yield a number of spouts and funnels. 
Spouts can also be expected over the southeastern North Sea through most of the period, but most likely seems Wednesday morning when pressure gradients weaken more.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2009 às 13:04)

*Espanha - resumo do dia 6

Top 3 - Máximas mais elevadas*
1º Malaga - 37,0ºC
2º Murcia - 36,0ºC
3º Sevilla - 35,4ºC

*Top 3 - Máximas mais baixas*
1º San Sebastian - 18,2ºC
2º Vitoria - 18,6ºC
3º Oviedo - 18,7ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais elevadas*
1º Mellila - 26,8ºC
2º Malaga - 26,4ºC
3º Barcelona - 25,2ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais baixas*
1º Salamanca - 9,7ºC
2º Santiago - 10,1ºC
3º Leon - 11,8ºC

*Top 3 - Precipitação*
1º San Sebastian 33mm
2º Santander 10mm
3º Bilbao 5,2mm

*Cidades mais importantes:*
Madrid - 32,4ºC / 18,6ºC
Barcelona - 29,4ºC / 25,2ºC
Valencia - 30,6ºC / 23,2ºC
Sevilla - 35,4ºC / 21,7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2009 às 21:04)

Vince disse:


> Umas fotos espectaculares de uma das supercélulas do norte de Espanha faladas aqui há dias atrás. Reparem na wall cloud na base.



UAU...

Belas fotos.
Parabéns.

E que grandes células!!!

Qual é o dis e hora, para eu poder ver as imagens de satélite?


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jul 2009 às 05:38)

*Espanha - resumo do dia 7

Top 3 - Máximas mais elevadas*
1º Malaga - 36,0ºC
2º Murcia - 34,6ºC
3º Tortosa - 34,5ºC

*Top 3 - Máximas mais baixas*
1º San Sebastian - 18,8ºC
2º Oviedo - 19,8ºC
3º Asturias - 19,8ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais elevadas*
1º Malaga - 25,6ºC
2º Valencia - 24,0ºC
3º Mellila - 24,0ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais baixas*
1º Leon - 8,4ºC
2º Valladolid - 10,0ºC
3º Burgos - 10,2ºC

*Top 3 - Precipitação*
1º Lerida - 6mm
1º San Sebastian - 6mm
2º Santander - 5mm

*Cidades mais importantes:*
Madrid - 32,8ºC / 19,2ºC
Barcelona - 26,8ºC / 22,4ºC
Valencia - 29,8ºC / 24,0ºC
Sevilla - 31,4ºC / 19,8ºC


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2009 às 11:04)

Pedro disse:


> Qual é o dis e hora, para eu poder ver as imagens de satélite?



Pedro, foi no dia 1 de Julho. Fazes imensas perguntas cujas respostas estão na própria mensagem ou estão na página anterior. O meu post tinha o link para o Meteored onde estão os detalhes todos, muitas imagens de radar, satélite e mais pormenores:



Vince disse:


> *Mais informação e fotos no Meteored:*
> http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...ercelulas+posible+acoplamiento-t105454.0.html




Por favor faz um esforço extra para procurares tu mesmo a informação em vez de encheres o fórum com perguntas muitas vezes redundantes sobre tudo e mais alguma coisa.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2009 às 12:35)

Está uma célula com forte actividade entre Valência e Menorca. 
Para já praticamente toda a acção tem-se desenrolado no mar, alimentada pelos mais de 28ºC a que a água se encontra.












Temperatura da superfície do mar, referente ao dia de ontem:


----------



## irpsit (8 Jul 2009 às 21:46)

Alguns factos curiosos:

- Aqui na *Áustria *(Europa Central), o Junho foi o mais chuvoso em décadas
- De modo igual, nos últimos meses, a temperatura tem sido anormalmente elevada.
- Nos últimos dias tem havido muita actividade convectiva, já são 6 dias seguidos!
- Há dois dias, na Segunda, houve uma tempestade espectacular, registei *70 mm de precipitação* em poucas horas! A chuva foi torrencial durante 20 minutos e em partes do país cidades pequenas ficaram submersas! Infelizmente não fotografei a coluna preta da tempestade ao chegar.
- No ano passado 2007, foi o ano desde que há registos, com mais trovoadas e descargas eléctricas.

- Fui de férias à *Islândia *no mês de Junho: paisagens espectaculares e inesquecíveis, dias 24 horas seguidos, e gozei o tempo quente do norte da Europa. As temperaturas chegaram aos *anormais 24º* depois de ter experienciado uns dias antes temperaturas de 4º e sleet, e máximas nuns dias de apenas 9º, e noutros de quase 20º, junto à costa! No interior, que não tem a brisa marítima, experienciei desde máximas de 6º, a máximas de 24º!!
- Dizem os locais, o ano tem sido foi frio e chuvoso, mas a última semana do Junho foi anormalmente quente. Nos últimos anos (incluindo 2008 e 2009), os glaciares derretem rapidamente, recuando muito mais no verão do que avançam no Inverno. Os *glaciares *na Islândia são os maiores de toda a Europa. Existe inclusivé uma "calote" com cerca de 100km de extensão: algo soberbo de se ver!
- Os glaciares presentemente ainda estão muito maiores do que estavam no Máximo Medieval (por volta de 900-1100) quando a ilha foi colonizada. Nessa altura, cresciam milho! Na Pequena Idade Glacial estavam muito maiores. Hoje em dia, não há nenhuma agricultura (excepto em estufas) e não há florestas, apenas vegetação rasteira, árctica. Em parte é devido ao clima mais frio, mas sobretudo devido à actividade humana passada. A vegetação não recupera devido à erosão extrema na ilha (vento, neve, actividade vulcânica). O degelo dos glaciares é algo épico, e segundo os nativos, a ritmo alucinante.

- Tirem as conclusões que quiserem e comentem!

Aqui ficam uma foto de uma "queda de gelo" de várias centenas de metros, da calote polar que está por detrás, formando um glaciar que vemos a descer a montanha
Peço desculpa o off-topic!


----------



## psm (8 Jul 2009 às 21:52)

Eu posso comentar Irpsit que tives-te no pais que um dia hei-de visitar por causa da geologia, e que é lindo nesse aspecto.

ps: É o local da Europa com o maior deserto, e que foi criado pelo homem devido à pastoricia.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jul 2009 às 22:18)

Sim! Recomendo vivamente!
Vou colocar fotos no fórum na secção "natureza e viagens" talvez amanhã.

Na verdade, o que também acontece é um fenómeno que eu desconhecia, e que é quando acontece uma erupção vulcânica sub-glacial, como ocorreu em 1996, a calote que tem quase 1km de espessura, derrete parcialmente, eleva-se (começa a flutuar na água!) e depois transborda. Na zona afectada, só existe agora uma planície de várias dezenas de Kms só de cinza, pedras e lama. 
O rio quando transbordou atingiu o caudal do Mississipi. Algo espantoso não?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glacial_lake_outburst_flood



psm disse:


> Eu posso comentar Irpsit que tives-te no pais que um dia hei-de visitar por causa da geologia, e que é lindo nesse aspecto.
> 
> ps: É o local da Europa com o maior deserto, e que foi criado pelo homem devido à pastoricia.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jul 2009 às 13:43)

*Espanha - resumo do dia 8

Top 3 - Máximas mais elevadas*
1º Cordoba - 34,7ºC
2º Ciudad Real - 34,6ºC
3º Toledo - 34,6ºC

*Top 3 - Máximas mais baixas*
1º Asturias - 19,2ºC
2º San Sebastian - 19,7ºC
3º Oviedo - 20,0ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais elevadas*
1º Murcia - 28,4ºC
2º Ibiza - 23,8ºC
3º Alicante - 23,1ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais baixas*
1º Leon - 7,4ºC
2º Vitoria - 7,9ºC
3º Burgos - 8,6ºC

*Top 3 - Precipitação*
1º San Sebastian - 1,2mm
2º Teruel - 0,5mm
3º Valencia - 0,1mm

*Cidades mais importantes:*
Madrid - 33,6ºC / 18,0ºC
Barcelona - 26,1ºC / 22,7ºC
Valencia - 25,6ºC / 21,9ºC
Sevilla - 33,5ºC / 19,2ºC


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2009 às 15:03)

AnDré disse:


> Está uma célula com forte actividade entre Valência e Menorca.
> Para já praticamente toda a acção tem-se desenrolado no mar, alimentada pelos mais de 28ºC a que a água se encontra.




Ontem associado a esse evento ocorreram cerca de 10 tornados no mar ao largo da costa valenciana:


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2009 às 15:12)

Imagens absolutamente impressionantes


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2009 às 20:31)

Imagens fantásticas


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jul 2009 às 21:32)

AnDré disse:


> Está uma célula com forte actividade entre Valência e Menorca.
> Para já praticamente toda a acção tem-se desenrolado no mar, alimentada pelos mais de 28ºC a que a água se encontra.



É incrível e ao mesmo tempo fantástico quando existem condições meteorológicas propícias conjugadas com uma temperatura da superfície do mar verificada, podem provocar cenários como os que mostram as imagens!


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jul 2009 às 22:04)

é a temperatura elevada da agua que causa isto? Então o causou os tornados na costa do Porto? Temperatura da agua elevada nao foi de certeza


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 22:12)

Skizzo disse:


> é a temperatura elevada da agua que causa isto? Então o causou os tornados na costa do Porto? Temperatura da agua elevada nao foi de certeza



o que causa é, de facto, o gradiente termico vertical .
no caso do porto tinhamos pouco calor em superficie mas uma bolsa de ar muito frio em altura, neste caso temos pouco frio em altura mas muito calor á superficie


----------



## rozzo (9 Jul 2009 às 22:33)

Para não baralharmos as coisas, penso que o que o Stormy queria dizer na sua explicação (correctíssima) são as condições que causam instabilidade e possibilidade de convecção intensa..
Só para não fazermos logo directamente a ligação com os tornados, que ainda há um passo enorme pelo meio!


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jul 2009 às 02:42)

Skizzo disse:


> é a temperatura elevada da agua que causa isto? Então o causou os tornados na costa do Porto? Temperatura da agua elevada nao foi de certeza



Olá Skizzo
Peço desculpa se não me fiz entender; quando referi que a conjugação entre condições meteorológicas específicas e a temperatura da superfície do mar poderiam provocar situações destas, obviamente referia-me ao cenário como um todo, ou seja, tal como mostram as imagens e os registos verificados de temperatura da água nesta região, o ambiente de instabilidade ao largo da costa era latente e pelos vistos o suficiente para desencadear fenómenos como este do que vulgarmente chamamos de tromba de água, em que a água mais quente e por isso o ar de superfície aquecido tornou-se instável provocando uma mistura vertical.
Quanto às ocorrências registadas no Porto, tal como o stormy especificou, os elementos de circunstancia eram diferentes o que mesmo assim não impediu que tal ocorresse. Deduz-se então que a fórmula mágica que desencadeia este tipo de fenómenos não é muito linear!


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jul 2009 às 03:10)

obrigado pelas explicações 

-------------

*Espanha - resumo do dia 9

Top 3 - Máximas mais elevadas*
1º Badajoz - 35,4ºC
2º Toledo - 35,0ºC
3º Madrid - 34,6ºC

*Top 3 - Máximas mais baixas*
1º La Coruña - 19,2ºC
2º Asturias - 20,2ºC
3º San Sebastian - 20,6ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais elevadas*
1º Murcia - 23,9ºC
2º La Palma - 23,2ºC
3º Ibiza - 23,0ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais baixas*
1º Leon - 8,6ºC
2º Vitoria - 9,8ºC
3º Burgos - 10,2ºC

*Top 3 - Precipitação*
1º Teruel - 22mm
2º Barcelona - 15,2mm
3º Murcia - 5mm

*Cidades mais importantes:*
Madrid - 34,6ºC / 19,8ºC
Barcelona - 22,5ºC / 18,6ºC
Valencia - 27,7ºC / 22,6ºC
Sevilla - 32,8ºC / 19,2ºC


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jul 2009 às 04:30)

*Espanha - resumo do dia 10*

*Top 3 - Máximas mais elevadas*
1º Toledo - 35,9ºC
2º Madrid - 35,5ºC
3º Cordoba - 35,4ºC

*Top 3 - Máximas mais baixas*
1º San Sebastian - 20,6ºC
2º La Coruña - 21,4ºC
3º Oviedo - 22,9ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais elevadas*
1º Murcia - 23,5ºC
2º La Palma - 22,9ºC
3º Valencia - 22,5ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais baixas*
1º Burgos - 9,5ºC
2º Vitoria - 9,7ºC
3º Leon - 10,6ºC

*Top 3 - Precipitação*
1º Menorca - 1,6mm
2º -
3º -

*Cidades mais importantes:*
Madrid - 35,5ºC / 20,6ºC
Barcelona - 25,3ºC / 20,8ºC
Valencia - 29,7ºC / 22,5ºC
Sevilla - 34,2ºC / 19,6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2009 às 13:53)

Peço que alguém, se fosse possível, me tentasse arranjar a imagem de satélite desta manhã, da Escândinavia.
Não consigo abrir a página do EUMETSAT nem do Sat24!
OBRIGADO...


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2009 às 15:03)

Pedro disse:


> Peço que alguém, se fosse possível, me tentasse arranjar a imagem de satélite desta manhã, da Escândinavia.
> Não consigo abrir a página do EUMETSAT nem do Sat24!
> OBRIGADO...



Escandinávia às 9h UTC:






Fonte: EUMETSAT



Europa às 8h UTC:





Fonte: SAT24


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2009 às 19:27)

A Irlanda e o Reino Unido estão a ser afectados por uma frente bem jeitosa.







Previsão da intensidade do vento e pressão atmosférica para as próximas horas:


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jul 2009 às 03:24)

*Espanha - resumo do dia 11

Top 3 - Máximas mais elevadas*
1º Cordoba - 36,0ºC
2º Madrid - 35,8ºC
3º Zaragoza - 35,3ºC

*Top 3 - Máximas mais baixas*
1º Asturias - 21,3ºC
2º Vigo - 22,5ºC
3º Pontevedra - 22,9ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais elevadas*
1º Murcia - 23,5ºC
2º Santa Cruz de Tenerife - 23,2ºC
3º Fuerteventura - 22,9ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais baixas*
1º Vitoria - 8,1ºC
2º Burgos - 9,4ºC
3º Santiago - 9,7ºC

*Top 3 - Precipitação*
1º Reus - 0,3mm
2º -
3º -

*Cidades mais importantes:*
Madrid - 35,8ºC / 19,6ºC
Barcelona - 26,7ºC / 20,7ºC
Valencia - 31,6ºC / 21,3ºC
Sevilla - 35,3ºC / 19,4ºC


----------



## irpsit (12 Jul 2009 às 10:01)

Creio estarem preparadas as condições para a onda de calor do ano na Europa.
Veja-se como nas imagens de satélite, o anticiclone está a extender-se à Europa.
Olhem para a segunda metade de Julho ou inícios de Agosto.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2009 às 10:44)

A imagem mais actual do Sat24: 






A frente fria referida pelo André afecta agora apenas a Escócia(no que se refere áquela zona.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jul 2009 às 02:54)

Há dias assim:
- Hoje em Sletnes , a estação mais setentrional da Noruega e
 de toda a continental Escandinávia ,
bem a norte do círculo Polar Ártico ,
registou como máxima , uns inusitados 23º.
à beira-mar !!! Em muito interior vizinho , 25, 26º







[/URL][/IMG]

Em breve, esta anormalidade extinguir-se-á...
Há dias assim ...excepcionais ...


----------



## Skizzo (13 Jul 2009 às 04:58)

*Espanha - resumo do dia 12

Top 3 - Máximas mais elevadas*
1º Sevilla - 39,0ºC
2º Cordoba - 38,9ºC
3º Zaragoza - 38,5ºC

*Top 3 - Máximas mais baixas*
1º La Coruña - 20,9ºC
2º Pontevedra - 21,0ºC
3º Vigo - 22,1ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais elevadas*
1º Barcelona - 24,5ºC
2º Almeria - 23,6ºC
3º Valencia - 22,6ºC

*Top 3 - Mínimas mais baixas*
1º Vitoria - 10,1ºC
2º Salamanca - 11,8ºC
3º Burgos - 12,3ºC

*Top 3 - Precipitação*
1º La Coruña - 3mm
2º Pontevedra - 2mm
3º Vigo - 0,5mm

*Cidades mais importantes:*
Madrid - 36,9ºC / 19,0ºC
Barcelona - 28,5ºC / 24,5ºC
Valencia - 30,5ºC / 22,6ºC
Sevilla - 39,0ºC / 19,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2009 às 21:41)

Como está o tempo pelos Alpes?


----------



## irpsit (15 Jul 2009 às 18:37)

O tempo aqui nos Alpes orientais está... a prometer!

Foi o terceiro dia de tempo muito quente.
Com as temperaturas a chegarem aos 32ºC e muita humidade.

Ontem foi incrível, à noite registava 27ºC! E a mínima foi de 22ºC.
Na noite de ontem, pude ver uma supercélula a este de Viena que iluminava com muitos raios de cor avermelhada ao longe, mas sem qualquer som. Eu via o topo das supercélulas ao longe, quando iluminadas.

Hoje, é final de tarde (19h locais), e após o calor de 30ºC, formou-se uma quase supercélula aqui à volta de Viena, mas para já ainda não começou a chover, nem nenhum raio. 
A nuvem formou-se desde o início da tarde; as previsões são de pelo menos uma boa trovoada; vamos a ver...

*Céu encoberto e escuro, 26ºC, 70% humidade, vento com algumas rajadas.*
De oeste parece poder estar a vir a tempestade....




Pedro disse:


> Como está o tempo pelos Alpes?


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2009 às 22:46)

irpsit disse:


> O tempo aqui nos Alpes orientais está... a prometer!
> 
> Foi o terceiro dia de tempo muito quente.
> Com as temperaturas a chegarem aos 32ºC e muita humidade.
> ...




Podes-me arranjar uma foto, se fazes favor?
Agradecia muito...


----------



## irpsit (16 Jul 2009 às 09:59)

Olá Pedro,

A tempestade em si foi fraca, os trovões eram apenas de minuto a minuto e a chuva foi apenas moderada. Durou somente 2 horas. 

Para já, a melhor tempestade (de longe) foi a da semana passada, de 6 Julho, que durou quase 5 horas (e deu 70mm!). 
Mas em 2008 assisti a duas tempestade ainda mais extraordinária que duraram várias horas, até meio da noite! 

As imagens de ontem:
















E duas imagens da tempestade que falei, de 12 Julho 2008 (Viena):











Não tem comparação pois não?
Esta eu apelido de supertrovoada de 2008.



Pedro disse:


> Podes-me arranjar uma foto, se fazes favor?
> Agradecia muito...


----------



## irpsit (17 Jul 2009 às 07:56)

Hey people,

A frente fria que atravessa a Europa promete trazer largas tempestades para  aregião da França, Suíça, Holanda, Alemanha, Áustria e países de leste.
Aqui registrei 29-30º ontem e um dia de sol.

Alguém com registos destes sítios?


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2009 às 10:09)

irpsit disse:


> Hey people,
> 
> A frente fria que atravessa a Europa promete trazer largas tempestades para  aregião da França, Suíça, Holanda, Alemanha, Áustria e países de leste.
> Aqui registrei 29-30º ontem e um dia de sol.
> ...



Tá bastante ameaçadora...


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2009 às 13:49)

Algumas trovoadas intensas em Inglaterra


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2009 às 14:16)

Belas fotos *irpsit*


----------



## irpsit (17 Jul 2009 às 20:59)

Dia mais quente do ano. Mínima 22ºC, Máxima 32ºC (a ultrapassar)
Agora 22h locais, o céu ainda limpo, marco 28ºC!!!

Verdadeira noite tropical!!

Marco 29ºC dentro do quarto (não faz diferença abrir a janela...)

Ao fundo vejo algumas nuvens que são os sinais da frente fria que se aproxima.
Pelo Satélite, a parte mais convectiva está a passar ao largo da Suíça para a Alemanha, e portanto vai escapar aqui a Áustria.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 09:40)

A última imagem de satélite mostra a frente fria a mover-se sobre a Alemanha e grande parte daEuropa Central.

A Grã-Bretanha ainda a ser afectada, apesar de mais ligeiramente, mas ainda deve provocar umas boas descargas e chuvas +/- fortes...

A Península Ibérica tem céu limpo, mas o Noroeste ainda tem alguma nublusidade, que deve dissipar em breve...


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2009 às 12:36)

INCRÍVEL! A descida de temperatura!

Ontem à tarde a temperatura marcava *32ºC*.
Estavam *26º* à meia-noite; era uma noite quente e limpa.
Hoje de manhã às 10h começou a chover forte, e estavam *19ºC*.
Agora, são 13h30, e a temperatura desceu muito mais e estão *12ºC*.

Chove por vezes forte (em 3h, 30mm), vento moderado, e vários trovões.

Ou seja a temperatura desceu 20ºC em menos de 24 horas!!!!!
É que já deve estar a nevar nos Alpes de novo!!


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2009 às 12:53)

Viena, Austria, 13h50 locais.

O vento agora é forte, acabou de chover mais um bocado bem forte.
A temperatura continua a descer e já vai em 11ºC. 
Parece surreal lembrar-me que ontem tinha 26ºC à meia-noite.

Pergunto-me até quando vai continuar a descer?
A que cota já estará a neve?
Se assim for, amanhã ainda vou às montanhas aqui a 30km.


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2009 às 13:00)

irpsit disse:


> Viena, Austria, 13h50 locais.
> 
> O vento agora é forte, acabou de chover mais um bocado bem forte.
> A temperatura continua a descer e já vai em 11ºC.
> ...



Em Patscherkofel (2254m), às 13:00 horas, estava a nevar com -1ºC.

Weatheronline


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2009 às 13:06)

Chove torrencialíssimo agora.
O vento continua a ficar mais forte!
Às vezes parece uma tempestade tropical!

Temperatura (14h05): 11ºC... mas a descer...




Dan disse:


> Em Patscherkofel (2254m), às 13:00 horas, estava a nevar com -1ºC.
> 
> Weatheronline


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 20:14)

irpsit disse:


> Chove torrencialíssimo agora.
> O vento continua a ficar mais forte!
> Às vezes parece uma tempestade tropical!
> 
> Temperatura (14h05): 11ºC... mas a descer...



Mas não há possibilidade de neve, pois não?
Se há, é muito remota...


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2009 às 20:53)

Não, neve não é possível aqui em Viena, em Junho, Julho ou Agosto.

A não ser que houvesse um "ano sem verão" (pós-vulcânico) como 1816!!
Acho que neve aqui (200m cota) só é possível raramente em Setembro (ou em Maio).

A temperatura mínima, registrada durante o início da tarde, foi de *10.5º*. Agora a chuva parou, o céu abriu um pouco, o vento parou, e sigo com *13º*. 

Depois de ontem ter tido o dia mais quente do ano com 32º de máxima!!
Foi uma descida de 22º em 24 horas.
Nada comparado com o recorde mundial de 26ºC (12ºC a -13ºC) em 15 minutos (South Dakota, 1911) ou de 55ºC (7ºC a -48ºC) em 24 horas (Montana, 1916)
Ou melhor ainda, em Oklahoma, em 11 Nov 1911 (11/11/11!) a temperatura desceu de 28ºC para -10ºC em 24 horas. E mais espantoso, foram ambos os recordes de temperatura daquela cidade, quase no mesmo dia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Acredito que hoje nas montanhas tenha havido sítios que tenha ido de cerca de 25ºC ontem para quase 0ºC hoje.

Mas o ano de 2009 tem tido alguns destas invulgares descidas de temperaturas. Aqui vai o registro dos dias mais frios de:
Maio: 7º-11º-10º
Junho: 13º-14º-13º
Julho: 18º-10º-13º (hoje)

A cota de neve esteve hoje à volta dos 1500m, o que já é bem bom.

Foi ontem ontem e hoje...
22ºC-32ºC-27ºC, Sol
18ºC-11ºC-13ºC, Chuva forte




Pedro disse:


> Mas não há possibilidade de neve, pois não?
> Se há, é muito remota...


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 08:52)

Por vIena o tempo vai melhor?


----------



## irpsit (19 Jul 2009 às 09:40)

Pedro disse:


> Por vIena o tempo vai melhor?



Sigo com céu pouco nublado, alguns cúmulos.
Vento fraco a moderado de oeste.
Temperatura 22ºC... Prometo subir...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2009 às 20:34)

A Europa Central já está mais calma?


----------



## irpsit (21 Jul 2009 às 16:55)

Sim... Por aqui tem estado uns bons dias de sol e a temperatura novamente a subir. *24º* de máxima ontem, *28.5º* de máxima hoje. E a mínima foi de novo 22º.

A tempestade e extraordinária descida de temperatura de Sábado, foi notícia aqui nos jornais. Até caíu nevões acima dos 1500 metros!

Agora a notícia é para a vaga de calor que aqui se preparam. 
As previsões falam de 37ºC de máxima para depois de amanhã, mas eu acho que não vai ser tanto. Vamos a ver..

Mas de certeza vai dar valentes tempestades depois do calor passar, lá para sexta...




Pedro disse:


> A Europa Central já está mais calma?


----------



## irpsit (22 Jul 2009 às 20:29)

Sigo aqui após um dia muito quente, com máxima a rondar os *32ºC*, ar muito abafado, e agora às 21h locais com uns quentes *26ºC*.
Para amanhã prevê-se o dia mais quente, um verdadeiro dia de temperaturas elevadíssimas


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jul 2009 às 21:04)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo aqui após um dia muito quente, com máxima a rondar os *32ºC*, ar muito abafado, e agora às 21h locais com uns quentes *26ºC*.
> Para amanhã prevê-se o dia mais quente, um verdadeiro dia de temperaturas elevadíssimas



Se não fosse a internet, e o Fórum, neste momonto pensaria que Viena teria chuvas torrenciais, e temperaturas frias, mas é o que se vê.

Por Portugal chove bastante, mas vejo que pelo resto da Europa, nada que see pareça...


----------



## irpsit (22 Jul 2009 às 21:23)

As trovoadas parecem estar a passar na Républica Checa e nos Alpes mais a oeste ainda.
Ou então são apenas nuvens altas...

Sigo com *26ºC*, 22h locais... temperatura quase não desce...

Nesta vaga de calor prevê-se muitos locais do Leste Europeu a chegar perto dos 40ºC (talvez Bucareste, Budapeste, Belgrado, Sofia), enquanto aqui em Viena deverá chegar aos 35ºC...
É de facto, bastante calor, mas tendo em conta que o verão tem sido relativamente fresco por estes lados também...



Pedro disse:


> Se não fosse a internet, e o Fórum, neste momonto pensaria que Viena teria chuvas torrenciais, e temperaturas frias, mas é o que se vê.
> 
> Por Portugal chove bastante, mas vejo que pelo resto da Europa, nada que see pareça...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2009 às 00:48)

*Nove províncias com temperatura de 40 graus*

Nove províncias espanholas estiveram ontem sob aviso laranja, devido às elevadas temperaturas que se fizeram sentir, na ordem dos 40 graus. Noutras 20 províncias do Norte e zona Este do país, a Agência Estatal de Meteorologia (Aemet) lançou o aviso amarelo por causa do calor, da chuva e dos ventos fortes.
Maiorca atingiu os 41 graus *(?)*, enquanto que em Saragoça, Múrcia, Granada e Jaén se registaram 40 graus e em Teruel, Valência, Alicante e Albacete, 39 graus. Devido às condições climatéricas adversas, a Protecção Civil e Emergência espanhola alertou para o elevado risco de incêndio em todo o país. Embora este alerta comece a diminuir a partir de amanhã, o risco manter-se-á elevado no Centro, Sul e Este peninsular, incluindo as ilhas Baleares.
Ontem à tarde, a linha ferroviária de alta-velocidade que liga Madrid a Saragoça teve que ser cortada na província de Soria, devido a um incêndio que começou na província de Guadalajara. Na província de Teruel, três incêndios florestais obrigaram a desalojar cerca de mil pessoas por causa do fumo. Ao final do dia, o combate às chamas estava a ser feito por 18 meios aéreos e 30 corporações de bombeiros. Entretanto, em Tarragona - onde na terça-feira morreram quatro bombeiros e dois ficaram gravemente feridos -, o representante do Ministério do Interior, Joan Saura, manifestou-se publicamente contra as acusações de negligência dirigidas ao corpo de bombeiros da Catalunha, afirmando que este "é um dos mais profissionais do país". 

Jornal de Notícias


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jul 2009 às 16:29)

E o calor na costa levantina espanhola continua:







[/URL][/IMG]

Às 3 da tarde , 47º em Múrcia (Alcantarilha) e 44º em Múrcia cidade).
Que enormidade. Tenho um casal amigo que mora em Moratalha , cidade situada a 50 km a noroeste de Múrcia e falei hoje com eles.
Relatam que o calor tem sido nos últimos dias impressionante, mas que ontem e sobretudo hoje é humanamente impossível sair à rua...
Pudera...
De salientar também os 38º em Valência e Tortosa bem junto ao Mediterrâneo.


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2009 às 17:15)

Pois e nos próximos dias essas temperaturas extremas vão se estender a todo o sul de Espanha de este a oeste...e o pior é que pode se prolongar mais uma semana


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jul 2009 às 18:06)

Grandes Trovoadas que estão neste momento na Europa Central:


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2009 às 19:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> E o calor na costa levantina espanhola continua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



onde arranjaste o mapa?


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2009 às 19:06)

nimboestrato disse:


> E o calor na costa levantina espanhola continua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressiona de facto, e como o Miguel referiu, é para continuar, o que é muito desagradável pois as casas já devem estar muito quentes.

*Alguns dados de ontem:*

*AEMET*
43,1 Zaragoza
40,4 Murcia
40,0 Albacete
38,8 Granada
38,8 Pamplona
37,5 Logroño
36,9 Córdoba
36,8 Ciudad Real
36,4 Teruel
35,8 Toledo
35,7 Cuenca
35,4 Palma de Mallorca
35,4 Madrid
35,0 Sevilla

Zaragoza já fica bem a norte, no nordeste de Espanha e estes 43,1ºC (estação do aeroporto) foram ontem máximo histórico desta estação, o valor mais alto desde que a estação entrou em funcionamento em 1952. O anterior máximo 42,6ºC foi em 17 de Julho de 1978, o dia anterior à famosa data dos muito especulados e debatidos 50ºC de Espanha.


*SIAM (Rede agrometeorológica)*
44,8 Sangonera La Verde - El Aguilucho   
44,4 Mula                                                  
44,3 Cehegin - La Torrecica                      
44,2 Totana - Lebor                                  
43,4 Calasparra - Rotas                            
43,3 Moratalla - Venta Ulea                      
42,8 Jumilla                                               
42,7 Cehegin - El Chaparral                      
42,6 Jumilla - Las Encebras                       
42,4 Librilla - La Egesa                              
42,2 Mula - Yechar                                     
41,6 Las Torres De Cotillas - Pilica             
41,5 Lorca - Purias                                    
41,5 Puerto Lumbreras - Cuatro Caminos 
41,2 Murcia - La Alberca                            
41,0 Fuente Alamo - Campillo De Abajo     
40,8 Molina - Llano De Molina                    
40,7 Yecla - Pinillos                                    
40,6 Lorca - La Paca


O enorme contraste peninsular que o Fil pôs ontem no seguimento litoral norte:



Fil disse:


> Grande diferença hoje entre o noroeste da península e o sudeste:






Aguardemos pelos dados finais de hoje.


----------



## irpsit (23 Jul 2009 às 19:20)

Ora hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano, *23.0º* de mínima, *33.5º* de máxima. Ainda longe do recorde histórico de 39.5ºC do país.
E agora, vejo a gigante parede de trovoada que está a norte da cidade, que a ver pelo satélite é uma supercélula com muitas dezenas de kms até à Polónia.
Metade do céu preta, metade do céu azul.

São 20h locais, e sigo com uns espectaculares *30.5ºC*!!!!!!
Que fim de tarde está a ser este!





Chasing Thunder disse:


> Grandes Trovoadas que estão neste momento na Europa Central:


----------



## Brunomc (23 Jul 2009 às 20:01)

alguém pode confirmar se isto é pó do deserto do Sarah ??


----------



## irpsit (23 Jul 2009 às 20:11)

É de facto algo incrível os 47º registrados hoje em Espanha!
Mostram que esta onda de calor está a rivalizar com outras de anos recentes.

Nada se compara com os 34º registrados hoje em Viena, que segundo a previsão deveriam ter sido de 37ºC.
Alguém sabe quais foram os extremos hoje na Roménia?

Aqui sigo com 28ºC, 21h locais, céu parcialmente nublado, a supercélula incrível acabou por passar aqui por raspão e pela imagem de satélite é algo estrondoso.
Talvez apanhe aqui ainda a segunda supercélula que vem a seguir...


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2009 às 21:03)

irpsit disse:


> Alguém sabe quais foram os extremos hoje na Roménia?




Máxima de 36,0ºC em Calarasi.

Houve, no entanto, algumas localidades com mínimas inferiores a 10ºC.

7ºC em Miercurea Ciuc.


----------



## irpsit (23 Jul 2009 às 21:18)

Pessoal, aqui a tempestade em Viena tá assustadora. Muitos raios e rajadas muito fortes e erráticas.. às vezes parece que estão tornados por perto!

Conto vários relampagos por segundo!!!!!!!

Sigo com 27º, ar muito abafado mas já cheira a chuvada


----------



## irpsit (23 Jul 2009 às 21:30)

Está a ser a tempestade da minha vida. Não tenho palavras....

Ventos tornádicos, raios com uma frequência incrível e a chuva é muito torrencial. A rua onde moro já está a ficar com água até aos passeios...


----------



## psm (23 Jul 2009 às 21:46)

irpsit disse:


> Está a ser a tempestade da minha vida. Não tenho palavras....
> 
> Ventos tornádicos, raios com uma frequência incrível e a chuva é muito torrencial. A rua onde moro já está a ficar com água até aos passeios...





Tira fotos se for possivel.


----------



## irpsit (23 Jul 2009 às 22:00)

Agora tá mais calmo
Sigo com 19ºC, chove ainda bem, vento já moderado a fraco, embora ainda se vejam muitos raios à volta... A supercélula rendeu cerca de 20mm, rajada máxima de *87kmh* e durou cerca de 25 minutos (a parte violenta).
Deve estar a ser um belo espectáculo nos países em redor....

Segundo as diversas estações na cidade a máxima andou entre os 33ºC e os 36ºC.

Um aparte, porque é que os raios registados assumem padrões tão estranhos como estes, em que parecem alinhar-se e deslocar-se rapidamente na direcção oeste-este... É estranho!! Ver http://www.meteox.com/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=lightning


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2009 às 22:27)

Estão mesmo brutais as células. Isso na Áustria anda agitado. Pelo que consegui compreender nas traduções automáticas, ainda há poucos dias tiveram uma intrusão de ar frio com alguma neve acima dos 1000 metros e ontem tiveram algumas mínimas altas relevantes, como uns 23,4 °C em Vorarlberg que é bastante invulgar para a zona.


Às 18:00








Agora:


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2009 às 22:30)

Brunomc disse:


> alguém pode confirmar se isto é pó do deserto do Sarah ??



Bem observado, sim, é pó do deserto que curiosamente se estende desde as tempestades da ZCIT até às tempestades da Europa Central/Leste. 4500 quilómetros de pó !!







No meio da poeira há também fumo dos incêndios em Espanha, cujas colunas são visíveis nesta imagem. Espanha pediu hoje ajuda aérea a Portugal e França.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2009 às 22:52)

A temperatura máxima registada hoje em Múrcia foi de 45 ºC, segundo a informação prestada no El Tiempo da RTVE. A vaga de calor está também a assolar as regiões do interior das Ilhas Baleares, onde as temperaturas máximas ultrapassaram hoje os 40 ºC.
Podem ir acompanhando os dados meteorológicos quase em tempo real, utilizando o wundermap do Underground; o link abaixo está centrado para a área da Grande Lisboa (*não se esqueçam de assinalar os quadrados do Map Controls que se encontram por baixo do mapa*), sendo possível aumentar ou diminuir a área, bem como deslocar o mapa para qualquer uma das direcções da Rosa-dos-Ventos.

WunderMap®


----------



## irpsit (23 Jul 2009 às 23:03)

Sim Vince, tem havido muito fenómeno extremo aqui.

Num dia estavam 32ºC, e no dia seguinte vi o meu termómetro ir aos 9ºC, mas isto às 14h locais, num dia de chuva intensa. Nevou aos 1000m, com grande acumulação, o que é MUITO invulgar nesta altura. Nunca vi descida tão radical, e tive que vestir o casaco de Inverno nesse dia!

E hoje tive MÍNIMA de 23.5ºC e MÁXIMA de 33.5ºC, mas nos arredores da cidade chegou-se perto dos 40ºC, isto porque Viena fica junto ao rio e portanto é muito mais fresca. Tudo apenas cinco dias após a intrusão fria. E são valores perto dos recordes oficiais.

E agora, acabámos de ter a supercélula que descreveste, que teve:
- rajadas até *102 kmh*
- uma frequência soberba de raios de vários por segundo. Foi um espectáculo de luzes e chuva
- foram cerca de 34mm em mais ou menos meia hora.
- descida desde os 27ºC aos 19ºC, em cerca de meia hora, por volta das 22h.

Tem havido muitos relatos de feridos (e não só!) por raios e tb de inundações, este mês, por cá
2008 foi o ano de sempre com mais trovoadas. Eu bem me lembro.


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2009 às 00:23)

Um testemunho lido no cazatormentas



> *Buenas noches desde el infierno*, porque en eso es lo que se ha convertido Murcia esta tarde, en un verdadero infierno, las temperaturas se han disparado en muchas zonas de la región, a destacar como comentais los 45,6ºC de Llano de Brujas, otros ejemplos:
> 
> Murcia 45,1ºC
> Santomera 44,5ºC
> ...



Algumas imagens avulso:





(c) Jkarlos





http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/suxo/meteocli/





http://www.aemet.es/es/-m:a,a/portada


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jul 2009 às 02:27)

*olá...*

Registos destes em Espanha não me surpreendem!
Por exemplo entre 2004 e 2007, anos estes em que durante umas férias no pico do Verão (precisamente por esta altura), ao visitar zonas costeiras como Mojacar (Almería), La Manga e até por 2 vezes em Múrcia e Alicante, me deparava com extremos (não medidos, apenas observados nos projectores de informação de rua) onde aos inícios de cada tarde, não raro, os valores máximos iam dos 38 até bem acima dos 40ºC. Só mesmo em plena praia e dentro de água se conseguia algum alívio, mas até dentro de água me sentia desidratado (água nos *26* ou *27º* e de mais elevado teor salino face ao Atlântico), só para apreciadores, claro! 
Recordo que num destes anos, em inícios de Agosto, de passagem por Córdoba, por um dia, a única coisa que consegui colocar no estômago foi água (bebi talvez uns 6 ou 7 litros), segundo os indicadores urbanos, registavam-se 48ºC; foram experiências interessantes e admito vir a repeti-las!


----------



## Skizzo (24 Jul 2009 às 04:49)

Máximas superiores a 40ºC em Espanha ontem:

Murcia: 45.2ºC
Albox (Almería): 43.4ºC
Oriola (Alicante): 43.3ºC
Crevillente (Alicante): 42.6ºC
San Bartolomé (Alicante): 42.2ºC
Benicarló (Castellón): 41.6ºC
Elx (Alicante): 41.4ºC
Xàtiva (Valencia): 41.2ºC
Artà (Mallorca): 41.2ºC
Benifaió (Valencia): 41.2ºC
La Pobla Llarga (Valencia): 41ºC
Genovés (Valencia): 40.6ºC
Beneixida (Valencia): 40.4ºC
Inca (Mallorca): 40.4ºC
Pollença (Mallorca): 40.4ºC
Valencia: 40ºC
Alaró (Mallorca): 40ºC
Llagostera (Girona): 40ºC
S´Albufera (Mallorca): 40ºC


----------



## irpsit (24 Jul 2009 às 09:31)

És um aventureiro!

Olha, eu desde que decidi acampar no vale do Tejo, junto à fronteira, no dia 31 de Julho para 1 de Agosto de 2003, não, eu não tenciono repetir a experiência de sentir 47ºC à sombra!!

E recordo de ir uma vez a Sevilha e estarem 43ºC, algo insuportável embora não tanto.



joseoliveira disse:


> *olá...*
> 
> Registos destes em Espanha não me surpreendem!
> Por exemplo entre 2004 e 2007, anos estes em que durante umas férias no pico do Verão (precisamente por esta altura), ao visitar zonas costeiras como Mojacar (Almería), La Manga e até por 2 vezes em Múrcia e Alicante, me deparava com extremos (não medidos, apenas observados nos projectores de informação de rua) onde aos inícios de cada tarde, não raro, os valores máximos iam dos 38 até bem acima dos 40ºC. Só mesmo em plena praia e dentro de água se conseguia algum alívio, mas até dentro de água me sentia desidratado (água nos *26* ou *27º* e de mais elevado teor salino face ao Atlântico), só para apreciadores, claro!
> Recordo que num destes anos, em inícios de Agosto, de passagem por Córdoba, por um dia, a única coisa que consegui colocar no estômago foi água (bebi talvez uns 6 ou 7 litros), segundo os indicadores urbanos, registavam-se 48ºC; foram experiências interessantes e admito vir a repeti-las!


----------



## Lightning (24 Jul 2009 às 11:53)

Boas irpsit. 

Conseguiste algumas fotos dos eventos de ontem aí nessa parte da Europa? 

Hoje, segundo as últimas imagens de radar, a coisa parece que se vai repetir outra vez...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2009 às 12:03)

*Tempestades matam 7 pessoas na Polónia*

As fortes tempestades que fustigam a Polónia mataram sete pessoas e provocaram numerosos danos materiais, sobretudo no sudoeste do país, disseram hoje fontes do Corpo de Bombeiros. 
Na noite passada, os bombeiros tiveram que atender quase quatro mil chamadas, disse um porta-voz da entidade. A maioria das vítimas fatais foi morta por árvores que foram derrubadas pelo mau tempo. Uma mulher grávida de 24 anos morreu quando uma árvore caiu sobre o carro em que seguia. 
As piores tempestades ocorreram no sudoeste do país, onde três pessoas morreram e 20 ficaram gravemente feridas. Os ventos derrubaram postes de electricidade e árvores. Durante a noite, as tempestades atingiram Varsóvia, onde foram registados danos e cortes no fornecimento de electricidade, mas até ao momento não houve informação sobre mortes ou feridos. 

Diário Digital


----------



## Lightning (24 Jul 2009 às 14:16)

Mau tempo na Europa e na América do Sul - RTP (Vídeo)


----------



## Skizzo (24 Jul 2009 às 17:53)

Mais um dia de calor em Espanha:

Albox (Almería): 42.7ºC
Albacete: 42.5ºC
Murcia: 42.4ºC
Alhaurín (Málaga): 42.1ºC
Carlet (Valencia): 42ºC
Molina de Segura (Murcia): 41.3ºC
Vélez (Málaga): 41.3ºC
Valencia: 41ºC
Bétera (Valencia): 40.6ºC
Málaga: 40.4ºC
Xàtiva (Valencia): 40.3ºC
Llubi (Mallorca): 40ºC
Montserrat (Valencia): 40ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2009 às 20:07)

Se na Europa Central são as cheias, já na Europa do Sul são os incêndios.

*Tempestades matam na Europa Central*

Mau tempo em várias regiões da Europa central provocou pelo menos nove mortos. 
Foi a queda de árvores que esteve na origem da maioria das vítimas mortais. 
Na Polónia, cuja região mais castigada foi a Baixa Silésia, o número de feridos ultrapassou os 50. 
Doze mil bombeiros tiveram de intervir em diversas operações de salvamento. 

O temporal foi particularmente agressivo, na noite de quinta para sexta-feira, sobretudo em Wroclaw, no sudoeste, a quarta cidade mais populosa do país, com 650 mil habitantes. 

O vento arrancou telhados e derrubou postos de distribuição de energia eléctrica deixando muitas zonas privadas de electricidade. 

Um cenário semelhante foi registado também na República Checa, onde as autoridade locais deram conta da existência de uma vitima mortal. 

Praga, a capital, apresentava esta sexta-feira ruas desertas e uma actividade intensa de limpeza das vias, tráfego ferroviário foi interrompido devido à queda de arvores. 

Na Áustria, 18 distritos foram afectados por chuvas torrenciais e ventos fortes. A estradas inundadas levaram a uma paralisação parcial da circulação rodoviária. 
As autoridades austríacas declararam zona de catástrofe a cidade de Graz, a segunda maior do país, devido às inundações. 

Quatro mil habitações ficaram também privadas de electricidade região de Salzburgo.

*Incêndios fustigam Europa Mediterrânica*

Nos países da costa mediterrânica os bombeiros continuam a lutar contra os incêndios que devastam dezenas de milhares de hectares de vegetação. 

Em Espanha, as autoridades já prenderam nove pessoas suspeitas de atearem fogos. 

Nas últimas 24 horas, um incêndio na estância natural de Sierra Cabrera, província de Almeria, levou à evacuação de 1.500 habitantes das povoações de Turre, Mojácar e Abla. 

Em Espanha já morreram seis bombeiros, um que estava em estado crítico, faleceu esta tarde em Barcelona e junta-se, aos quatro que perderam a vida a combater o mesmo incêndio e a um quinto, o condutor de um carro de bombeiros que se despenhou na província de Aragão. 

Mas os fogos afectam outros locais, entre eles Itália e França. O combate está a ser dificultado pelo vento forte e pelas altas temperaturas que se fazem sentir nestas regiões. 

Agora a situação está mais calma, apesar de haver ainda focos de incêndio, mas a Sardenha acordou vermelha e negra, os bombeiros e a protecção civil não tiveram mãos a medir para tentarem controlar os fogos que invadiram a região. 

Duas pessoas morreram, uma delas vítima de ataque cardíaco quando tentava fugir das chamas, a outra era um pastor que tentava salvar o seu rebanho. 

Na Córsega, três incêndios continuam activos, já devastaram cerca de quatro mil hectares de mata e destruíram uma dezena de casas e cerca de 50 carros. Em França não há vítimas mortais mas cinco bombeiros ficaram feridos.

Fonte: Euronews


----------



## irpsit (24 Jul 2009 às 20:31)

Foi a melhor tempestade que vi.
Os ventos foram algo assustadores (max 102kmh).

Vou ver se coloco um pequeno vídeo amanhã.
O vídeo tem péssima qualidade, mas ainda dá para ter uma ideia, principalmente pelo cenário assustador das árvores a serem fustigadas pela chuva e vento e a tempestade de raios no céu.

Voltou a chover de novo agora, mas é com pouca intensidade.
Pelo satélite, as células parecem estar a engrossar bem!!!!
Sigo com 23º após máxima de 29º



algarvio1980 disse:


> Se na Europa Central são as cheias, já na Europa do Sul são os incêndios.
> 
> *Tempestades matam na Europa Central*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 08:43)

irpsit disse:


> Foi a melhor tempestade que vi.
> Os ventos foram algo assustadores (max 102kmh).
> 
> Vou ver se coloco um pequeno vídeo amanhã.
> ...



UAU.

Mas, não haveá já imagens e vídeos desse fenómeno, em sites meteo e no YouTube?

É uma questão de procura...
E, um pouco melhor o tempo na Europa Central?


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2009 às 12:00)

Desde terça-feira que a Europa central e leste tem visto tempestades convectivas por vezes severas. Hoje o cenário deve manter-se, especialmente na Ucrânia, Roménia e Moldávia, e ainda noutra zona, do Benelux e oeste da Alemanha 









*Algumas imagens destes dias:*

Selfkant/Alemanha  21/07/2009




(c) Bernd

Selfkant/Alemanha  21/07/2009




(c) Bernd

Alemanha  21/07/2009




(c) Frank

Dortmund/Alemanha  21-24/07/2009




(c) Daniel/Chasingteam Dortmund


Dortmund/Alemanha  21-24/07/2009




(c) Daniel/Chasingteam Dortmund

Dortmund/Alemanha  21-24/07/2009




(c) Daniel/Chasingteam Dortmund

Bélgica/Alemanha 21-22/07/2009




(c) Dennis Neuss


Bélgica/Alemanha 21-22/07/2009




(c) Dennis Neuss


Bélgica/Alemanha 21-22/07/2009




(c) Dennis Neuss


Bélgica/Alemanha 21-22/07/2009




(c) Dennis Neuss


Bélgica/Alemanha 21-22/07/2009




(c) Dennis Neuss


Bélgica/Alemanha 21-22/07/2009




(c) Dennis Neuss

Heinsberg/Alemanha 21-22/07/2009
(c) wetterservice-dueren.de


Brunsvique/Alemanha 21-22/07/2009




(c) Sebastian K.



Brunsvique/Alemanha 21-22/07/2009




(c) Sebastian K.


Hanover/Alemanha 21/07/2009




(c) Björn

Chiemsee/Alemanha  23/07/2009
(c) Bernd de Selfkant


Saxónia/Alemanha  23/07/2009 




(c) Markus


Polónia 23/07/2009

Polónia 23/07/2009

Polónia 23/07/2009


Polónia 23/07/2009

Polónia 23/07/2009



Osnabruque/Alemanha  24/07/2009




(c) Jens W Unterbiberg

Osnabruque/Alemanha  24/07/2009




(c) Jens W Unterbiberg



Westfalen/Alemanha  24/07/2009




(c) Toralf, Frotheim


Thurn/Alemanha  24/07/2009




(c)  Benny


Bergisch Gladbach/Alemanha 24/07/2009




(c) Dirk

Bergisch Gladbach/Alemanha 24/07/2009




(c) Dirk


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 12:18)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

E já agora, boas imagens e vídeos.
São arrebatadoras...


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2009 às 12:28)

Bem!!!! Que post fantástico Vince!!!!! Grandes imagens....grandes videos...Bela pesquisa!!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jul 2009 às 15:41)

Simplesmente fantastico e do melhor nivel!!!

Umas assim até o meu site ficava mais pujante  ... Setembro está para chegar


----------



## Lightning (25 Jul 2009 às 16:07)

Espectacular... Lindo de se ver... 

Isto nem parece a Europa...


----------



## rozzo (25 Jul 2009 às 16:48)

Fantástico! 

Bem aquelo do granizo gigante é incrível!
E o do time-lapse também está excelente, o pormenor no fim de se notar o downburst está fantástico.. 
E tem piada quando desligam o aerogerador à chegada da frente de rajada!


----------



## trepkos (25 Jul 2009 às 18:34)

Impressionante...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jul 2009 às 18:36)

O grande destaque no serviço meteorológico da RTVE ontém à noite!
Termómetro do Bairro Del Carmen (Murcia) 

Temperatura oficial registada pela AEMET foi 45ºC (à sombra), Monica Lopez explicou bem estes 53ºC (ao sol)...


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2009 às 19:14)

Violentas trovoadas bem evidentes nesses fantásticos vídeos e fotos.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 20:06)

flaviense21 disse:


> o grande destaque no serviço meteorológico da rtve ontém à noite!
> Termómetro do bairro del carmen (murcia)
> 
> Temperatura oficial registada pela aemet foi 45ºc (à sombra), monica lopez explicou bem estes 53ºc (ao sol)...



que horror...:d


----------



## irpsit (25 Jul 2009 às 21:17)

Olá Vince!

Excelentes vídeos, que retratam bem o que presenciámos aqui em Viena!!
O vídeo da Polónia mostra bem como foram ventos e chuva muito intensos que fustigaram completamente as árvores e as ruas.

Ainda hoje fui dar um passeio de bike e vi muitas árvores com ramos arrancados.

Impressionante tb os 45ºC em Múrcia. 
Reparei que hoje estiveram temperaturas semelhantes na Algéria, Líbia e Irão.

Resumo do dia: mínima *17º*, máxima *23º*, sol/aguaceiros/nortada
Dia fresquinho...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2009 às 21:35)

*Incêndios controlados em Espanha, situação preocupante em França e Itália*

Parte dos incêndios florestais que tem assolado o sul da Europa, está controlada pelos bombeiros. Em Espanha, o país mais fustigado pela onda de incêndios estivais, uma dezena de focos ainda continuam activos, no este do país, mas as condições metereológicas parecem estar a favor dos “soldados da paz”. 17 mil hectares já foram consumidos pelas chamas. 
Seis bombeiros perderam a vida na última semana no combate aos fogos. Cinco na Catalunha e um na província de Teruel. Uma pessoa foi detida, suspeita de fogo posto. Os habitantes da região de Aragão, a mais afectada, lamentam as suas perdas. “Neste lado, onde eu tinha todas as minhas amendoeiras, está tudo queimado… tudo”, diz uma habitante de Montoro. “O que podemos fazer? Agora temos de esperar 30 anos para que volte a crescer”, acrescenta um dos residentes na vila aragonesa. 
Em Itália há ainda 8 fogos por circunscrever, na região da Sardenha e da Sicília. Esta semana, os incêndios provocaram a morte de duas pessoas. O postal negro repete-se na Córsega. Desde quinta-feira que as chamas lavram na ilha francesa. A nordeste de Sartène, um dos focos continua activo. Cinco mil hectares de vegetação já foram destruídos. Cinco bombeiros ficaram feridos durante o combate aos fogos, que queimaram uma dezena de casas. 
Uma delas é a deste homem, que perdeu todos os seus bens: “Estou arruinado, neste momento, resta-me a camisa e os sapatos, não tenho mais nada… e os olhos para chorar”. O cenário repete-se todos os Verões. O abandono das florestas e a construção urbanística, aliados às altas temperaturas são algumas das causas apontadas, apesar da maior parte dos fogos ter origem criminosa.

Euronews

*Na Córsega e Itália continuam a arder*

C/ Vídeo

Os incêndios na Córsega e em Itália continuam a dar muito trabalho aos bombeiros. Na ilha francesa, na frente nordeste, o fogo continua em progressão e chegou muito perto de uma pequena aldeia, Aullène, mas no sul a situação está controlada. Mas os habitantes destas zonas falam em erros do passado. 
“Já passámos por isto, em 1983 tivemos um fogo que começou no mesmo sítio e terminou no mesmo lugar e nós não aprendemos a lição.” Em Itália os bombeiros continuam a lutar contra 17 incêndios, principalmente nas zonas da Sardenha, Sicília e Calábria. Na Sardenha o fogo não dá tréguas há três dias mas, segundo a protecção civil, o facto das temperaturas estarem a baixar é muito positivo. Na Calábria e na Sardenha as condições climáticas são menos favoráveis. 
Na Grécia os incêndios estão controlados e em Espanha, depois de uma semana intensa de luta, o fogo está controlado e em alguns pontos extinto. Esta é a primeira boa notícia. Espanha foi o país mais fustigado pela onda de incêndios estivais, dezassete mil hectares já foram consumidos pelas chamas e seis bombeiros perderam a vida na última semana. 
O cenário repete-se todos os anos. A falta de limpeza das florestas e a construção urbanística, aliadas às altas temperaturas são algumas das causas, não apenas para a deflagração de fogos, mas, principalmente, para a sua progressão. Porque muitos incêndios são de origem criminosa.

Euronews


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 21:40)

Como tem estado o tempo por Amesterdão?


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2009 às 23:05)

Fotos e videos Impressionantes


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2009 às 23:09)

Bem em relação ás fotos e aos videos das trovoadas só tenho uma coisa a dizer BRUTRAL.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2009 às 02:13)

Olá Vince

É de facto uma pesquisa interessante, mas confesso que por vezes fico um pouco séptico quanto à credibilidade de algumas imagens do género se não são demasiado editadas! Só como exemplo, a que apresenta um trio de relâmpagos precipitando-se no solo com a mesma orientação e muita proximidade entre eles; será isto real?


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 08:45)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá Vince
> 
> É de facto uma pesquisa interessante, mas confesso que por vezes fico um pouco séptico quanto à credibilidade de algumas imagens do género se não são demasiado editadas! Só como exemplo, a que apresenta um trio de relâmpagos precipitando-se no solo com a mesma orientação e muita proximidade entre eles; será isto real?



É bem capaz de ser possível!!!
A Mãe Natureza pode tudo...


----------



## irpsit (26 Jul 2009 às 09:21)

Olá José, eu compreendo que tenhas as tuas dúvidas.
Mas acredita que tendo estado eu aqui a experienciar estas diversas tempestades na Europa Central, estranheza é do que tem havido mais!

Os relampagos na última tempestade aqui na Áustria, foram estranhos, extremamente frequentes, parecia mais fogo de artíficio ou uma aurora, já que eram vários por segundo. Podes não acreditar mas é verdade.
E os vídeos retratam isso. Embora pareça irreal.

Outra coisa é a força da chuvada. Um dia, quando experienciares algo assim, vais sentir o mesmo, parece não ser possível, mas é e está a acontecer! Ou o tamanho do granizo.

É por esses motivos, por ter experenciado fenómenos metereológicos extremos, que ganhei muito mais respeito pela natureza e faço por ter um estilo de vida ecológico.



joseoliveira disse:


> Olá Vince
> 
> É de facto uma pesquisa interessante, mas confesso que por vezes fico um pouco séptico quanto à credibilidade de algumas imagens do género se não são demasiado editadas! Só como exemplo, a que apresenta um trio de relâmpagos precipitando-se no solo com a mesma orientação e muita proximidade entre eles; será isto real?


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jul 2009 às 16:22)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá Vince
> 
> É de facto uma pesquisa interessante, mas confesso que por vezes fico um pouco séptico quanto à credibilidade de algumas imagens do género se não são demasiado editadas! Só como exemplo, a que apresenta um trio de relâmpagos precipitando-se no solo com a mesma orientação e muita proximidade entre eles; será isto real?



Desculpem o off-topic, mas cometeste um erro. Não é séptico, é céptico. Pelo menos eu para ficar séptico preciso de coisas ainda mais estranhas...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 18:14)

Gostava de perguntar ao nosso amigo irpsit, como está o tempo por Viena, e se o seu cenário é igual em toda a Europa...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2009 às 18:16)

Mau tempo na Áustria (Quinta-feira, 23 de Julho)





(Foto: Kerstin Joensson/AP)





(Foto: Kerstin Joensson/AP)





(Foto: Kerstin Joensson/AP)


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2009 às 18:51)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá Vince
> 
> É de facto uma pesquisa interessante, mas confesso que por vezes fico um pouco séptico quanto à credibilidade de algumas imagens do género se não são demasiado editadas! Só como exemplo, a que apresenta um trio de relâmpagos precipitando-se no solo com a mesma orientação e muita proximidade entre eles; será isto real?



Não vi nada de estranho, já vi fotos e vídeos com muitos mais do que estes, e alguns por vezes muitos estranhos ou invulgares, como aqueles espectaculares que parece que fazem nós. O que acontece muita vez em fotografia de raios é que eles podem não ser de facto todos no mesmo instante devido a exposições mais longas. Por exemplo aparecerem em um ou dois segundos 3 raios que não foram de facto no mesmo instante, mas este nem parece muito o caso. As fotografias também captam aquilo que nós não vemos bem na altura dada a rapidez, e por isso por vezes parecem-nos estranhos.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jul 2009 às 23:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Mau tempo na Áustria (Quinta-feira, 23 de Julho)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



os estragos que o mau tempo fez a constratarem com o céu totalemente azul.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jul 2009 às 00:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic, mas cometeste um erro. Não é séptico, é céptico. Pelo menos eu para ficar séptico preciso de coisas ainda mais estranhas...



Ora, quem não os comete?  
As duas palavras existem, se tivesse escrito cepticismo não teria errado!
Acontece! De qualquer forma obrigado…


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2009 às 00:48)

Un spectaculaire glissement de terrain au centre de l'Allemagne a emporté une maison et à fait 3 morts.
CATNAT  (publié le Lundi, 20 Juillet 2009 15:32)


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2009 às 00:51)

Pour lutter plus efficacement contre les incendies, la société américaine Evergreen propose un nouvel outil, un Boeing 747 Super Tanker, le plus grand bombardier d'eau au monde, qui a fait sa première démonstration en Europe, sur l'aéroport de Châteauroux-Déols.
CATNAT (publié le Lundi, 20 Juillet 2009 14:41)


----------



## irpsit (27 Jul 2009 às 07:57)

Olá Pedro,

O dia ontem aqui foi soalheiro, céu pouco nublado, alguns cúmulos, mínima de 17º e máxima de 24º.
A tempestade foi apenas no dia 23, na quinta. Agora o tempo melhorou e está mais fresco.

As fotos do granizo estão espectaculares. Foi a cerca de 200km daqui. 
Aqui caíu chuva muito intensa, ventos mto fortes, mas não houve granizo.



Pedro disse:


> Gostava de perguntar ao nosso amigo irpsit, como está o tempo por Viena, e se o seu cenário é igual em toda a Europa...


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2009 às 21:33)

A Europa em geral, apresenta agora, depois de uma semana de alguma turbulência na Europa Central, céu limpo.

Eis a última imagem de satélite, do Sat24:


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2009 às 23:29)

Pedro disse:


> A Europa em geral, apresenta agora, depois de uma semana de alguma turbulência na Europa Central, céu limpo.
> 
> Eis a última imagem de satélite, do Sat24:



Na Turquia há poucas nuvens mas eu vi que lá há inundações?


----------



## AnDré (29 Jul 2009 às 13:01)

O resultado do grande incêndio que há dias pôs em perigo os bairros este e sudeste de Marselha.

Toda a serra a este e sudeste está negra. O fogo foi mesmo até às casas. 





------------

Ainda uma imagem dos glaciares Alpinos, ontem ao fim da tarde:


----------



## rozzo (29 Jul 2009 às 18:41)

Mais um dia de tostanço no interior da Península, e com temperaturas acima dos 40º no interior Sul!  

Mais surpreendente aquelas máximas acima dos 35º, até aos 39º em algumas estações das Canárias!  
Pouco frequente assim nas ilhas penso eu..

Em Marrocos também alguns valores brutais:
Marraquexe com 46º e Agadir com 48º, sendo estas estações relativamente próximas do Mar fresco a W, estiveram pelo que pesquisei na net a apenas algumas décimas dos recordes históricos! (46.6º e 48.9º respectivamente) 

Portanto, ar mesmo excepcionalmente quente (quase de recordes) do Sahara a avançar para W e NW!

Ainda bem que temos a NW de Portugal alguma entrada marítima a não permitir a chegada deste ar até nós! Está perto, mas não entra!
Ufa!


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jul 2009 às 19:27)

temperaturas embaraçosas em Portugal em relação a quase todo o sul da Europa...


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2009 às 20:10)

Vamos lá ver se não é desta que o GFS tem razão e levamos com toda a massa quente do Norte de África em cima para a próxima semana! Espero bem que não!! temperaturas brutais essas de Marrocos.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2009 às 21:30)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda uma imagem dos glaciares Alpinos, ontem ao fim da tarde:



Fantástica...
Mas prefiro imagens destes glaciares também, mas com nevoeiro, parecem cascatas de nuvens.
E uma paisagem arrebatadora...


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2009 às 21:44)

Céu limpo ou pouco nublado por toda a Europa, excepto na zona central da Alemanha, Dinamarca, Bélgica e Holanda, ainda com bastante nebulosidade.

O anticiclone começa  a dar sinais de mas força...


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jul 2009 às 23:20)

continua o calor no sul e este de Espanha. Desta vez foi a Comunidade Valenciana que assou:

Xàtiva (Valencia) 43,7 
 La Pobla Llarga (Valencia) 42,3 
 Ontinyent (Valencia) 42,1 
 L'Eliana (Valencia) 41,8 
 La Pobla del Duc (Valencia) 41,7 
 Montserrat (Valencia) 41,7 
 Otos (Valencia) 41,5 
 Ontinyent (Valencia) 41,4 
 Cheste (Valencia) 41,1 
 Fontanars (Valencia) 40,9

cerca de 41/42 em Sevilha, Cordoba e Múrcia também.


----------



## rozzo (30 Jul 2009 às 14:02)

Continua o anormal tostanço nas Canárias e costa W de Marrocos..
Nas Canárias há estações a tocar nos 40º, e em Marrocos a estação de Agadir já vai de novo nos 48º, a ameaçar um record absoluto..
Os modelos vão ameaçando várias tentativas de entrada deste ar por Portugal a dentro nas próximas semanas, esperemos que falhadas claro!


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2009 às 14:25)

Está intenso o calor por Marrocos. Agadir já regista seis dias consecutivos com máximas superiores a 46ºC com dois dias superior a 48ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jul 2009 às 14:47)

rozzo disse:


> Continua o anormal tostanço nas Canárias e costa W de Marrocos..
> Nas Canárias há estações a tocar nos 40º, e em Marrocos a estação de Agadir já vai de novo nos 48º, a ameaçar um record absoluto..
> Os modelos vão ameaçando várias tentativas de entrada deste ar por Portugal a dentro nas próximas semanas, esperemos que falhadas claro!




Recorde a bsoluto para a cidade, certo?
é que o recorde mundial é de 57.?ºC...


----------



## rozzo (30 Jul 2009 às 15:15)

Pedro disse:


> Recorde a bsoluto para a cidade, certo?
> é que o recorde mundial é de 57.?ºC...



Sim claro, da cidade.. Segundo encontrei é de 48.9º em Agadir, embora exista um valor *não oficial* de 51º acho eu..

Esse de 57º que referes é sim o absoluto mundial, e foi na Líbia, e também é actualmente bastante discutido se muito válido por se desconfiar das condições de medição.. Penso eu..


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2009 às 19:28)

rozzo disse:


> Sim claro, da cidade.. Segundo encontrei é de 48.9º em Agadir, embora exista um valor *não oficial* de 51º acho eu..
> 
> Esse de 57º que referes é sim o absoluto mundial, e foi na Líbia, e também é actualmente bastante discutido se muito válido por se desconfiar das condições de medição.. Penso eu..



Medido de uma forma correcta, o valor mais elevado será de 53,9ºC (Death Valley, CALIFORNIA).


----------



## irpsit (30 Jul 2009 às 19:39)

Mais tostanços, com base nas estações do Wunderground.
Não é só no norte de África!!
Máximo este mês em:

Adrar- Algeria *49ºC*
Timimoun- Algeria 49ºC
In Salah-Algeria 48ºC

Sibi-Paquistão 48ºC
Abadan- Irão: 48ºC
Death Valley-EUA: 45ºC

Múrcia- Espanha- 45ºC (47ºC não oficiais)

O incrível é a mínima mais alta do mês ser 36ºC em Adrar e *38ºC *em Sibi!!!
A humidade relativa nos locais desérticos chega até aos 4%!

Do outro lado do Mundo, Vostok chegou ao -71ºC.



rozzo disse:


> Sim claro, da cidade.. Segundo encontrei é de 48.9º em Agadir, embora exista um valor *não oficial* de 51º acho eu..
> 
> Esse de 57º que referes é sim o absoluto mundial, e foi na Líbia, e também é actualmente bastante discutido se muito válido por se desconfiar das condições de medição.. Penso eu..


----------



## Bgc (30 Jul 2009 às 19:54)

Já estive em In Salah, na Argélia, precisamente com 48 graus. São verdadeiros 48ºC, bem diferentes dos que já senti na Tunísia e em Marrocos (influência do Mediterrâneo e Atlântico, respectivamente). A HR era de 3%, provocando sérias dificuldades em ventilar.

Agadir continua, de facto, com valores incríveis durante 1 semana. É impressionante como a brisa atlântica não impede os 48ºC  Bem mais normais as máximas em Marrakech. Desconfio desses 46.6ºC como máximo absoluto para esta cidade. O seu potencial para temperaturas superiores é bem evidente, in loco.

As estações do Wunderground também referenciam o porto costeiro marroquino de Essaouira com as mesmas máximas de Agadir, mas é um erro devido à estação referência. Essa cidade, bem ventosa por sinal, não tem chegado sequer aos 40 graus. Mais tarde postarei um vídeo da acção do vento na areia da praia de Cap Tafelney, uns km's a sul de Essaouira.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jul 2009 às 19:56)

irpsit disse:


> Mais tostanços, com base nas estações do Wunderground.
> Não é só no norte de África!!
> Máximo este mês em:
> 
> ...


Em Vostok é pleno Inverno...
Mas está bastante calor no Sul da Europa. Só aqui é que... enfim.


----------



## Bgc (30 Jul 2009 às 20:01)

A máxima hoje em Agadir atingiu mesmo os 49ºC  pelo que resta a confirmação de se ter batido o máximo absoluto oficial de 48.9ºC


----------



## irpsit (30 Jul 2009 às 20:08)

Aqui sigo com 27ºC, mínima de 19ºC, máxima de 30ºC.
Céu pouco nublado, mas vê-se umas supercélulas a sul da cidade (e no satélite)


----------



## irpsit (30 Jul 2009 às 20:13)

Com o anticiclone a crescer, se esta massa quente entrar para a Europa vai ser outra vaga de calor brutal.
Aliás já há vários dias, que esse cenário se começa a construir...



Bgc disse:


> A máxima hoje em Agadir atingiu mesmo os 49ºC  pelo que resta a confirmação de se ter batido o máximo absoluto oficial de 48.9ºC


----------



## irpsit (30 Jul 2009 às 20:26)

Continua uma noite bem quente. Sigo com *26ºC*, nuvens a sudeste. São 21h locais.
A julgar pelo satélite, está uma bela trovoada a uns 50 km a sudoeste.
Creio que ainda vou apanhar com alguma parte da supercélula.




irpsit disse:


> Aqui sigo com 27ºC, mínima de 19ºC, máxima de 30ºC.
> Céu pouco nublado, mas vê-se umas supercélulas a sul da cidade (e no satélite)


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jul 2009 às 20:40)

Bgc disse:


> A máxima hoje em Agadir atingiu mesmo os 49ºC  pelo que resta a confirmação de se ter batido o máximo absoluto oficial de 48.9ºC



A confirmação vem por parte da entidade responsável em Marrocos?

Quando estará disponível?


----------



## irpsit (30 Jul 2009 às 20:42)

Ver os recordes em Adrar, Algéria, para cada mês de Julho nos últimos dez anos é algo curioso.
2000 43ºC
2001 42ºC
2002 43ºC
2003 47ºC
2004 47ºC
2005 49ºC
2006 48ºC
2007 48ºC
2008 49ºC
2009 49ºC

E vejam as médias da máximas. Também se nota o crescendo ao longo destes últimos anos
2000 37ºC
2001 37ºC
2002 37ºC
2003 42ºC
2004 44ºC
2005 47ºC
2006 45ºC
2007 45ºC
2008 46ºC
2009 46ºC

As temperaturas tendem a ser muito constantes de dia para dia; típico do clima desértico.
Mas ao longo dos últimos anos, a tendência é um *aumento notório*!

Peguei nos outros meses de Verão, e a tendência é claramente a mesma!!


Experimentei tb para os meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro, e a tendência não é tão espectacular, mas continua lá.

O que é que acham? 



Bgc disse:


> A máxima hoje em Agadir atingiu mesmo os 49ºC  pelo que resta a confirmação de se ter batido o máximo absoluto oficial de 48.9ºC


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jul 2009 às 20:46)

rozzo disse:


> esperemos que falhadas claro!



fala por ti, eu quero muito calor


----------



## Lightning (30 Jul 2009 às 21:11)

irpsit disse:


> Continua uma noite bem quente. Sigo com *26ºC*, nuvens a sudeste. São 21h locais.
> A julgar pelo satélite, está uma bela trovoada a uns 50 km a sudoeste.
> Creio que ainda vou apanhar com alguma parte da supercélula.



Por cima da Áustria (se a geografia não me falha ) o cenário está mau...


----------



## irpsit (31 Jul 2009 às 08:39)

Não houve nenhuma chuva aqui ontem.
Sinal que o anticiclone está forte!
Continua sol e tempo algo quente.



Lightning disse:


> Por cima da Áustria (se a geografia não me falha ) o cenário está mau...


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2009 às 11:34)

Bgc disse:


> A máxima hoje em Agadir atingiu mesmo os 49ºC  pelo que resta a confirmação de se ter batido o máximo absoluto oficial de 48.9ºC



Não sei se sim ou não, porque os 49º é arredondado à unidade, ou seja, poderá ser entre 48.6º e 49.5º! Poderá ou não ter sido batido! 
 
Vou tentar descobrir o código da estação e ver no Ogimet que tem à décima.. 




Skizzo disse:


> fala por ti, eu quero muito calor



Sim eu também gosto de calor a sério no Verão.. Mas.. Não extremo, não quero, nem penso que ninguém deva querer algo como a onda de 2003 ou algo perto disso.. É difícil de se repetir algo do género, mas estamos em pleno Agosto, e se por acaso aquela massa que está a tostar as Canárias e W de Marrocos viesse cá parar uns dias a fio.. Ias-te provavelmente arrepender de dizer isso.. ehehe
É pouco provável que venha assim e a vir se aguente muito tempo, as "peças do puzzle" em 2003 foram muito particulares..
Mas as cartas da próxima semana com um pântano barométrico e ar quente a entrar pelo centro da península começam-me a assustar um pouco, pois os modelos têm vindo constantemente a dar cenários desses, logo atenuados e adiados.. 
Mas como se costuma dizer.. 
"Água mole em pedra dura.. Tanto bate até que fura.."
Espero bem que não!


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2009 às 11:36)

Entretanto já descobri o código Synop de lá, e sim, foi realmente a máxima de 49.1º! 
É que são 6 dias seguidos acima dos 46º...

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=60252&ano=2009&mes=7&day=31&hora=23&min=59&ndays=30

Se o record que eu vi oficial de 48.9º está certo, então sim, um máximo histórico, mas também não tenho 100% certeza disso é claro...

Mais um motivo para me assustar um pouco, e dizer que não desejem assim tanto que venha para cá........


----------



## Bgc (31 Jul 2009 às 14:36)

Confirma-se a quebra do anterior máximo histórico em Agadir (48.9ºC), com os 49.1ºC atingidos ontem.

Hoje poderá ser um dia de novo máximo, umas vez que seguem já com 48ºC.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2009 às 18:25)

E um dia ainda mais quente hoje nas Canárias.
Zonas com mínimas acima dos 30º
Áreas com perto de 40º enquanto outras próximas nem dos 30º passam, completamente tórrido e marado o efeito do ar de África que por lá anda..
O mais impressionante é o registo da estação Sul de Tenerife, das mais amenas que estava nos 30º aproximadamente, e a meio da tarde, com uma rotação do vento brusca, sofreu uma subida incrível, para os 43º!!!
E isto com um vento fortíssimo, provavelmente subsidência fortíssima. Grande massacre! 


2:00 PM 30.0 °C  17.0 °C  45% 1015 hPa  -  SUDOESTE 14.8 km/h / 4.1 m/s  -  N/A    Céu limpo 
2:30 PM 29.0 °C  18.0 °C  51% 1015 hPa  -  SUDOESTE 11.1 km/h / 3.1 m/s  -  N/A    Céu limpo 
3:00 PM 31.0 °C  17.0 °C  43% 1014 hPa  -  SU-SUDOESTE 5.6 km/h / 1.5 m/s  -  N/A    Céu limpo 
3:30 PM 32.0 °C  17.0 °C  40% 1014 hPa  -  SU-SUDOESTE 13.0 km/h / 3.6 m/s  -  N/A    Céu limpo 
4:00 PM 32.0 °C  16.0 °C  38% 1013 hPa  -  Variável 13.0 km/h / 3.6 m/s  -  N/A    Céu limpo 
4:30 PM 43.0 °C  18.0 °C  23% 1013 hPa  -  ES-NORDESTE 38.9 km/h / 10.8 m/s  59.3 km/h / 16.5 m/s  N/A    Céu limpo 
5:00 PM 43.0 °C  2.0 °C  8% 1013 hPa  -  ES-NORDESTE 46.3 km/h / 12.9 m/s  -  N/A    Céu limpo 
5:30 PM 41.0 °C  0.0 °C  8% 1013 hPa  -  ESTE 44.4 km/h / 12.3 m/s  63.0 km/h / 17.5 m/s  N/A    Céu limpo 
6:00 PM 42.0 °C  3.0 °C  9% 1013 hPa  -  ES-NORDESTE 44.4 km/h / 12.3 m/s  63.0 km/h / 17.5 m/s  N/A    Céu limpo 

Incrível!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jul 2009 às 20:12)

Bgc disse:


> Confirma-se a quebra do anterior máximo histórico em Agadir (48.9ºC), com os 49.1ºC atingidos ontem.
> 
> Hoje poderá ser um dia de novo máximo, umas vez que seguem já com 48ºC.



E realmente hoje o dia foi de novo, um máximo?


----------



## João Soares (31 Jul 2009 às 20:20)

Só um aparte.

Porque que estão sempre a falar de Agadir no Tópico Seguimento Europa 2009 ? 

Existe o Tópico Seguimento África 2009, onde se enquadra perfeitamente Agadir que fica em Marrocos - Norte de África e não Europa.


----------



## Veterano (31 Jul 2009 às 20:31)

João Soares disse:


> Só um aparte.
> 
> Porque que estão sempre a falar de Agadir no Tópico Seguimento Europa 2009 ?




  Bem visto João. Conheço bem Marrocos, claro que fica em África, talvez o pessoal se refira ao Seguimento na Europa do que está neste momento a acontecer no norte de África, o que espero que não se verifique...


----------



## Skizzo (31 Jul 2009 às 21:51)

Canarias a sufocar de novo. Algumas zonas com maximas a rondar os 43ºC e minimas nos 32ºC


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2009 às 22:19)

Sim, foi por "minha causa" que quando falei nas Canárias estarem com calor extremo já há 2 dias ou ontem, depois também referi o caso de Agadir, e seguiu-se a conversa...
ups! 




Skizzo disse:


> Canarias a sufocar de novo. Algumas zonas com maximas a rondar os 43ºC e minimas nos 32ºC


Ai ai, isso é sinal que nem se tomou atenção 3 ou 4 posts atrás no mesmo tópico exactamente a mesma informação repetida!


----------



## Bgc (31 Jul 2009 às 22:58)

João Soares disse:


> Só um aparte.
> 
> Porque que estão sempre a falar de Agadir no Tópico Seguimento Europa 2009 ?
> 
> Existe o Tópico Seguimento África 2009, onde se enquadra perfeitamente Agadir que fica em Marrocos - Norte de África e não Europa.



Calma, ninguém aqui está tão mal assim a Geografia.
Como explicado, veio no seguimento dos acontecimentos recentes no arquipélago das Canárias. 

Mas obrigado pelo alerta, todos agradecem.


----------



## Bgc (31 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

Pedro disse:


> E realmente hoje o dia foi de novo, um máximo?



Hoje não houve máximo, ficou a 0.4ºC! 

Não pode ser todos os dias 

Para acabar com o assunto Agadir, a máxima hoje, como já referido e bem pelo Dan no tópico correcto, foi de 48.7ºC.


----------



## Bgc (31 Jul 2009 às 23:07)

rozzo disse:


> E um dia ainda mais quente hoje nas Canárias.
> Zonas com mínimas acima dos 30º
> Áreas com perto de 40º enquanto outras próximas nem dos 30º passam, completamente tórrido e marado o efeito do ar de África que por lá anda..
> O mais impressionante é o registo da estação Sul de Tenerife, das mais amenas que estava nos 30º aproximadamente, e a meio da tarde, com uma rotação do vento brusca, sofreu uma subida incrível, para os 43º!!!
> ...




Um fenómeno incrível, realmente.
Que estação é essa? O máximo absoluto para Santa Cruz de Tenerife é de 42.6ºC. A serem esses dados duma estação desta localidade, poderá então ter sido quebrado mais um máximo histórico no dia de hoje.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2009 às 23:17)

Acho que é de um dos aeroportos da ilha, pelo que vi no fórum de "meteoloucos" das Canárias não será o máximo absoluto nessa estação, terá ficado a umas décimas ainda assim..
Fui confirmar no INM, e sim o record dessa estação concreta é 44.3º!
Mas é realmente medonho ver aquela subida em minutos! 
Ainda para mais numa ilha em pleno Oceano Atlântico!


----------



## Bgc (31 Jul 2009 às 23:20)

rozzo disse:


> Acho que é de um dos aeroportos da ilha, pelo que vi no fórum de "meteoloucos" das Canárias não será o máximo absoluto nessa estação, terá ficado a umas décimas ainda assim..
> Fui confirmar no INM, e sim o record dessa estação concreta é 44.3º!
> Mas é realmente medonho ver aquela subida em minutos!
> Ainda para mais numa ilha em pleno Oceano Atlântico!



Certíssimo


----------



## Skizzo (1 Ago 2009 às 02:17)

Vocês acham que as ilhas selvagens também foram afectadas por essa vaga de calor? 
Nem sei que clima terão as ilhas, talvez aridas.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 08:32)

Uma frente fria a afectar o Norte de Espanha, Minho, Interior Norte e Centro e Litoral Centro de Portugal.Afecta também parte litoral Oeste de França e  a Grã-Bretanha.
Uma pequena frente fria passa também pelo leste da Europa, até à Escandinávia.

O resto da Europa a presenta céu limpo ou pouco nublado, prvavelmentte por influência do anticiclone.


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2009 às 11:47)

Skizzo disse:


> Vocês acham que as ilhas selvagens também foram afectadas por essa vaga de calor?
> Nem sei que clima terão as ilhas, talvez aridas.



Parte dessa massa, pelo menos em altura terá chegado à Madeira, pelo menos a ver pelas temperaturas no Areeiro!
Mas não terá chegado em muita força, pelo menos nos níveis baixos não há assim grande tostanço, o ar do mar ainda vai aguentando a coisa, e provavelmente não passará disso..

Entretanto nas Canárias cada dia parece pior que o outro..
Mais mínimas acima dos 30º.
A estação dos 43º ontem hoje já vai nos 40º, e o mais louco é estar essa temperatura com um vento médio entre os 50-60 km/h! 

Estou agora a ver estações no wunderground, e claro com as reservas necessárias por se tratarem de estações não oficiais algumas, havia locais com 40º à meia noite.. Temperaturas que só desceram com rotação do vento para o lado do mar, não propriamente por grande arrefecimento nocturno. Deverá haver "bolsas de calor" incríveis acumuladas no interior das ilhas!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 13:51)

A massa de ar quente já está mais perto da Península?


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 14:12)

A frente fria começa já a dissipar-se(seta a verde) no Interior Centro Português.

A Europa em geral, beneficia do anticiclone e do bom tempo que ele gera; apesar disso, a Grã-Bretanha ainda tem muita nebulosidade, assim como o Oeste de França.

Na Europa de leste desenvolve-se muita convecção(circunferência a vermelho)...
No que irá dar isto?:intrigante.

A massa de ar quente entra pelo sul da Península, dando a esta uma semana de calor...
Para quem está de férias, é uma sorte...
As minhas são só para o meio do mês(desculpem este pequeno off-topic).


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2009 às 18:36)

Há uma hora o Henrique mandou mensagem a dizer que estava debaixo de uma forte trovoada nos Pirineus a 1600m de altitude!

Olhando para as imagens de satélite, as coisas por lá estão mesmo a bombar. 
Há tipos de sorte!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Ago 2009 às 19:32)

Que contrastes!

Com o tempo abafante que tem feito nas Canarias a pólvora explodiu!



> *CANARIAS | Unas 4.000 personas desalojadas por el fuego*
> *Sin control el incendio con miles de evacuados en La Palma*
> 
> Tras más de dieciocho horas desde que se diera la voz de alarma por el incendio en La Palma, siguen sin control dos frentes, uno en la zona este de la isla, que avanza lentamente hacia el norte, y otro más virulento que ha remontado las cumbres y se dirige hacia el municipio de El Paso, que es donde se están concentrando todos los trabajos de extinción. El fuego ha obligado a la evacuación de unas 4.000 personas de los términos municipales de Mazo y Fuencaliente.
> ...



EL MUNDO


----------



## irpsit (1 Ago 2009 às 21:54)

Sim é isso caros amigos, parece que lentamente uma vaga de calor pode estar a chegar.
O anticiclone está em força na Europa, se esses ventos de sul entram aí pela Europa, é o verdadeiro tostanço.
Então no Algarve as temperaturas já chegaram aos 40ºC, e mais ainda no Sul e Sudeste de Espanha.
Se a massa de ar muito quente das Canárias e Marrocos, entra aí, uiui!

Aqui sigo em Viena, mais um dia quente, mínima *19º*, máxima *30ºC*, sigo com uns abafados* 25.5ºC* e são 23h
Mais uma noite que custa dormir!




rozzo disse:


> Sim eu também gosto de calor a sério no Verão.. Mas.. Não extremo, não quero, nem penso que ninguém deva querer algo como a onda de 2003 ou algo perto disso.. É difícil de se repetir algo do género, mas estamos em pleno Agosto, e se por acaso aquela massa que está a tostar as Canárias e W de Marrocos viesse cá parar uns dias a fio.. Ias-te provavelmente arrepender de dizer isso.. ehehe
> É pouco provável que venha assim e a vir se aguente muito tempo, as "peças do puzzle" em 2003 foram muito particulares..
> Mas as cartas da próxima semana com um pântano barométrico e ar quente a entrar pelo centro da península começam-me a assustar um pouco, pois os modelos têm vindo constantemente a dar cenários desses, logo atenuados e adiados..
> Mas como se costuma dizer..
> ...


----------



## Bgc (1 Ago 2009 às 22:02)

Mais um dia infernal nas Canárias. Alguns exemplos:

Tenerife/Los Rodeos: 28.3ºC / 39.2ºC

Santa Cruz de Tenerife: 27.4ºC / 36.2ºC

Tenerife Sur: 28.5ºC / *41.6ºC* 

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria: 26.2ºC / 36.7ºC

Lanzarote: 29.3ºC / *40.3ºC *


----------



## irpsit (1 Ago 2009 às 22:23)

Para os que estãp aqui na Europa Central, duas coisas podemos esperar nos próximos dois dias:

Muito calor: as temperaturas junto à Bulgária já estão a chegar de novo a casa dos 40ºC. como o vento hoje esteve de sudeste lá vem esse calor aqui para o centro da Europa

Tempestades. A frente fria que passou por Portugal já está com umas belas células sobre a França. É quase certo que estas vão explodir com o calor de amanhã e causar tempestades de novo sobre Áustria, Alemanha, Europa de Leste...


----------



## Lightning (1 Ago 2009 às 23:36)

irpsit disse:


> Tempestades. A frente fria que passou por Portugal já está com umas belas células sobre a França. É quase certo que estas vão explodir com o calor de amanhã e causar tempestades de novo sobre Áustria, Alemanha, Europa de Leste...



Sim, os valores do CAPE/LI vão estar bastante favoráveis, principalmente a partir das 12 horas e até às 24 horas do dia seguinte, logo é de esperar a formação de boas células em certas partes da Europa, em especial a partir da tarde.

Os modelos assim o dizem.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2009 às 08:35)

A frente fria que Portugal sofria ontem, está agora a afectar a Europa Central, e com muita convecção...(setas a verde)
Para dia de hoje as condições para chuvas fortes e trovoadas estão reunidas!!!
Pena que não tenhamos nós apanhado assim ontem...Seriam umas belas descargas eléctricas, e cairia pelo menos o dobro da média de Agosto!!!!!!
A Grã-Bretanha recupera agora dos últimos dias de tempestade e beneficia agora de céu limpo ou pouco nublado.

A Escandinávia está mesmo ao lado da frente fria, mas pelo que se vê nesta imagem de satélite, apenas tem nuvens altas.
A Europa de Leste tem céu limpo, com algum calor, com certeza.

No entanto, a Península Ibérica usufrui de céus pouco nublados ou limpo, nevoeiros matinais, que em Portugal só aqui na zona de Viseu...
Estão umas formações algo estranhas no Atlântico, a oeste de Portugal, que são consigo identificar(circunferência a vermelho)....
Se alguém o conseguir fazer, que me diga o que são ao certo...

Eis a imagem da frente fria a afectar os Alpes, e já a entrar pela Áustria, por oeste. A grande convecção está relevada na seta a verde, e a entrada da frente pela Áustria, na seta a laranja.


----------



## irpsit (2 Ago 2009 às 11:37)

Hoje já está um dia de bastante calor.
De manhã quando acordei cedo já estavam 26º e agora já estão *31º*, ao meio-dia.
Certamente vai ser o dia mais quente do ano, a ver se chega como previsto aos 34º.
Nada de muito quente, mas quente mesmo assim.

Porém, é provável chegar-se hoje aos 40ºC em alguns locais na Bulgária, Roménia, Húngria e Sérbia.

A frente está a deslocar-se para NE em vez de leste, por causa do anticiclone. Vamos a ver se a convexão chega aqui à Áustria oriental. Promete ser um bomba sim. Para já céus limpos e bastante calor, um dia óptimo.


----------



## rozzo (2 Ago 2009 às 11:52)

Ontem houve uma estação no SE da ilha de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria que teve uma mínima de 40º, e máxima de 45º, sempre fustigada pelo vento tórrido vindo do interior! Foi na ilha onde houve esses incêndios pois..
Em rigor a mínima não foi essa, pois já mais à noite o vento rodou e desceu para os 30º, mas brutal.. Agora parece que um pouco por todo o arquipélago a situação já está calma, com brisas e temperaturas normais..
Já era inferno a mais para os coitados!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Ago 2009 às 12:32)

rozzo disse:


> Ontem houve uma estação no SE da ilha de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria que teve uma mínima de 40º, e máxima de 45º, sempre fustigada pelo vento tórrido vindo do interior! Foi na ilha onde houve esses incêndios pois..
> Em rigor a mínima não foi essa, pois já mais à noite o vento rodou e desceu para os 30º, mas brutal.. Agora parece que um pouco por todo o arquipélago a situação já está calma, com brisas e temperaturas normais..
> Já era inferno a mais para os coitados!



Pelo menos na Sexta-feira Arrecife não baixou dos 32ºC! OFICIAL

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos...mitad-norte-mucho-calor-interior/554561.shtml


----------



## irpsit (2 Ago 2009 às 12:36)

E não é que neste momento (e não é assim tão raro) estou na cidade mais quente da Europa!!!! 

Sigo com 32º em Viena, Áustria. As únicas zonas mais quentes são algumas na  fronteira da Sérbia com a Bulgária, e no interior da Cróacia.
Há estações aqui na Áustria que já vão nos 35ºC e algumas na Croácia já marcam 39ºC!

Só não sigo com mais calor porque a cidade tem o Danúbio.


----------



## irpsit (2 Ago 2009 às 19:35)

Marquei mínima de *21º*, máxima de *33º*, um dos dias mais quentes do ano, cheio de sol.

No centro da cidade a máxima foi de 35ºC.
Apenas a 4ºC do recorde histórico.

Sigo com uns agradáveis *27ºC*. Mais uma noite verdadeiramente tropical!
Venham as trovoadas!


----------



## irpsit (2 Ago 2009 às 20:13)

Pronto, aí vem a tempestade.
O céu aqui já mostra os sinais da frente fria com a sua marcada linha escura que surgiu agora.
Depois de um dia com vento fraco e quente, agora o vento já está a soprar com rajadas fortes embora abafadas. A temperatura continua muito quente, 27ºC!


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2009 às 22:06)

irpsit disse:


> Pronto, aí vem a tempestade.
> O céu aqui já mostra os sinais da frente fria com a sua marcada linha escura que surgiu agora.
> Depois de um dia com vento fraco e quente, agora o vento já está a soprar com rajadas fortes embora abafadas. A temperatura continua muito quente, 27ºC!



Qual foi a tua máxima?


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2009 às 22:23)

Pedro disse:


> Qual foi a tua máxima?



*Pedro*, o colega irpsit já revelou a sua temperatura máxima, no seu post das 19:35:



irpsit disse:


> Marquei mínima de *21º*, máxima de *33º*, um dos dias mais quentes do ano, cheio de sol.
> 
> No centro da cidade a máxima foi de 35ºC.
> Apenas a 4ºC do recorde histórico.


----------



## irpsit (3 Ago 2009 às 13:21)

Ontem a tempestade não passou aqui. Passou ao norte na República Checa. A norte via-se a supercélula cheia de relâmpagos e houve algumas rajadas fortes. Ontem a minha máxima foi 33ºC.

Não choveu um pingo. Hoje, o dia está com algumas nuvens, mas nada ameaçador, mínima de *21ºC* (ainda tropical!) e sigo presentemente com máxima de *28ºC*
A frente fria vai ainda passar mas parece estar desorganizada (vendo o satélite).

O Verão vai, parece-me, perfeitamente normal em termos de temperatura e humidade.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 15:03)

irpsit disse:


> Ontem a tempestade não passou aqui. Passou ao norte na República Checa. A norte via-se a supercélula cheia de relâmpagos e houve algumas rajadas fortes. Ontem a minha máxima foi 33ºC.
> 
> Não choveu um pingo. Hoje, o dia está com algumas nuvens, mas nada ameaçador, mínima de *21ºC* (ainda tropical!) e sigo presentemente com máxima de *28ºC*
> A frente fria vai ainda passar mas parece estar desorganizada (vendo o satélite).
> ...



O que queres dizer com _desorganizada_?


----------



## Lightning (3 Ago 2009 às 16:12)

A esta altura existem já umas formações consideráveis perto da Polónia... 

E pelo satélite tudo indica que nas próximas horas se formem mais, nesta área e áreas adjacentes.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 16:18)

Lightning disse:


> A esta altura existem já umas formações consideráveis perto da Polónia...
> 
> E pelo satélite tudo indica que nas próximas horas se formem mais, nesta área e áreas adjacentes.



UAU....

Que bombas!!!!!!!!


----------



## irpsit (4 Ago 2009 às 13:17)

Ok, o tempo tornou-se mais interessante.
Ontem, acabou por se tornar numa tarde de trovoada, nuvens escuras e alguns aguaceiros fracos com o tempo ainda abafado (vento de sul).

Hoje, com a depressão a instalar-se aqui, a temperatura desceu muito, e hoje está estagnada nos *18ºC *desde ontem a madrugada. Ou seja, menos 10ºC que ontem.

Os aguaceiros tem sido algo intensos, uns *30-35mm* já conto. Está um dia invernoso e chuvoso. Vento fraco hoje do quadrante norte. É curioso, mas aqui na Áustria é uma situação algo frequente: as frentes frias de oeste por vezes estagnam aqui e começam a gerar uma depressão local, que como normalmente se situa no norte do Mediterrâneo, arrasta ar de norte e faz as temperaturas descerem imenso (depois de terem arrastado muito calor com os ventos de sul e este nos últimos dois dias).




Pedro disse:


> UAU....
> 
> Que bombas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightning (4 Ago 2009 às 13:32)

irpsit disse:


> É curioso, mas aqui na Áustria é uma situação algo frequente: *as frentes frias de oeste por vezes estagnam aqui e começam a gerar uma depressão local,* que como normalmente se situa no norte do Mediterrâneo, arrasta ar de norte e faz as temperaturas descerem imenso (depois de terem arrastado muito calor com os ventos de sul e este nos últimos dois dias).



Tenho acompanhado as imagens de satélite e realmente confirma-se o que dizes. Reparei numa espécie de "rotação" algures para os lados da Alemanha (não sou lá grande coisa a geografia  ). Essa rotação está a gerar alguma convecção razoável.






Animação temporariamente visível aqui:

http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=de&sat=ir&type=loop

http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=pl&sat=ir&type=loop


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2009 às 16:57)

Lightning disse:


> Tenho acompanhado as imagens de satélite e realmente confirma-se o que dizes. Reparei numa espécie de "rotação" algures para os lados da Alemanha (não sou lá grande coisa a geografia  ). Essa rotação está a gerar alguma convecção razoável.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente, existe essa rotação e convecção, mas não sobre a Alemanhã, mas sim sobre a Europa de Leste, mais precisamente, nos países dos Balcãs(Croácia, etc...)


----------



## irpsit (4 Ago 2009 às 20:39)

Sim, onde precisamente esteve muito calor nestes últimos dias (Sérbia, Croácia...)

Aqui o tempo segue nublado e já não chove. Foi uma manhã chuvosa e fresca.

Já reparaste Pedro que as nossas máximas e mínimas actuais são quase idênticas?
O clima de Viena parece assemelhar-se ao de Viseu, mas aqui o Verão tem muito mais trovoadas e o Inverno mais neve e frio.
Qual achas que ainda vai ser a tua máxima de Verão?




Pedro disse:


> Realmente, existe essa rotação e convecção, mas não sobre a Alemanhã, mas sim sobre a Europa de Leste, mais precisamente, nos países dos Balcãs(Croácia, etc...)


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2009 às 20:56)

irpsit disse:


> Sim, onde precisamente esteve muito calor nestes últimos dias (Sérbia, Croácia...)
> 
> Aqui o tempo segue nublado e já não chove. Foi uma manhã chuvosa e fresca.
> 
> ...



Bem, acho que não passará dos 34/35ºC...
Mas esse é um tema a discutir em privado(como através do MSN) ou no tópico: Como irá ser o Verão?


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2009 às 22:12)

irpsit disse:


> Já reparaste Pedro que as nossas máximas e mínimas actuais são quase idênticas?
> O clima de Viena parece assemelhar-se ao de Viseu, mas aqui o Verão tem muito mais trovoadas e o Inverno mais neve e frio.



Mas são bem diferentes. 

Clima Mediterrâneo em Viseu e Temperado Continental em Viena. 

Em média, Junho, Julho e Agosto são os 3 meses mais secos em Viseu, mas são os mais chuvosos em Viena.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2009 às 16:51)

Bem, irpsit, como está o tempo em Viena?

Já acalmou?


----------



## irpsit (6 Ago 2009 às 19:32)

Aqui vai o resumo:

Hoje, ceu nublado mas sol e abafado, minima 19, maxima 28
Ontem ceu nublado e sol, 19-24°C
Anteontem, aguaceiros fortes 35mm, 18-20°C

Ventos de nordeste...
Agora vem de novo o sol e calor...





Pedro disse:


> Bem, irpsit, como está o tempo em Viena?
> 
> Já acalmou?


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2009 às 20:43)

irpsit disse:


> Aqui vai o resumo:
> 
> Hoje, ceu nublado mas sol e abafado, minima 19, maxima 28
> Ontem ceu nublado e sol, 19-24°C
> ...



UAU..................

Que instabilidade!!!!
Num dia aguaceiros fortes e 35mm, o outro nuvens e sol, e hoje 28ºC..


----------



## irpsit (7 Ago 2009 às 20:29)

Pedro, é o típico dum clima continental.
Para quem gosta de metereologia, é o ideal.

Aqui acontecem variações de temperatura, após frentes frias ou viragens do vento, bruscas e por vezes extremas, do género 10 a 20ºC em menos de 24 horas.
O clima tb é frio, do género,sempre abaixo de zero, em Janeiro; e quente a chegar aos 30ºC em Julho, mas mesmo no Verão, aqui são normais as descidas até aos 15ºC, quando surgem frentes frias. As temperaturas a subir acima dos 20ºC surgem entre Abril e Setembro, abaixo dos 5ºC entre Outubro e Fevereiro, altura em que costuma nevar, embora nunca é muito certo.

Julho é o mês mais chuvoso aqui, em parte devido às frentes frias que quando aqui surgem provocam trovoadas e aguaceiros. Aliás, aqui de Novembro a Janeiro são meses extremamente cinzentos e encobertos. Mas há bastante sol desde Março a Setembro. O problema é que normalmente costumam ser 3-4 dias limpos seguidos de nuvens ou trovoada. Pode haver ondas de calor, mas não são tão comuns como em Portugal.
Mas em Abril tivemos (muito raro) 30 dias seguidos sem precipitação e temperaturas anormalmente elevadas (até aos 25ºC!).

Hoje, de novo sol e calor, mínima *20ºC*, máxima *28ºC,* sigo com *23ºC* ao ínicio da noite. Mas como tenho o termómetro no jardim, normalmente a máxima oficial é ligeiramente maior, e a mínima oficial é ligeiramente menor!




Pedro disse:


> UAU..................
> 
> Que instabilidade!!!!
> Num dia aguaceiros fortes e 35mm, o outro nuvens e sol, e hoje 28ºC..


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2009 às 21:17)

irpsit disse:


> Pedro, é o típico dum clima continental.
> Para quem gosta de metereologia, é o ideal.
> 
> Aqui acontecem variações de temperatura, após frentes frias ou viragens do vento, bruscas e por vezes extremas, do género 10 a 20ºC em menos de 24 horas.
> ...



Como tem sido o ano no geral?


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 09:11)

irpsit disse:


> Pedro, é o típico dum clima continental.
> Para quem gosta de metereologia, é o ideal.
> 
> Aqui acontecem variações de temperatura, após frentes frias ou viragens do vento, bruscas e por vezes extremas, do género 10 a 20ºC em menos de 24 horas.
> ...



É realmente uma maravilha, mas continuo a preferir o meu clima...

Como vai por aí o tempo?


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2009 às 11:24)

Pedro disse:


> Como vai por aí o tempo?



Presumo que se torne um pouco cansativo para o Irpsit estar a responder constantemente a essa pergunta. Estamos em 2009 e não no século XIX quando não havia grandes formas de comunicar nem Internet. O fórum é muito bom para falar de coisas mais importantes para além dum simples "Como vai o tempo ?" sobretudo quando não se passa nada de relevante. Pois como deves calcular há recursos que se consomem com cada mensagem e o fórum não é bem um chat de MSN. Além do tráfego, cada vez que escreves algo do género há dezenas de pessoas que vão ler a mensagem e não encontram nada de especial para além dum "Como vai o tempo ?" perdendo o seu tempo e gastando tráfego quer pessoal quer do fórum.

Podes saber o tempo na Áustria em qualquer instante na Internet:

http://www.wunderground.com/global/OS.html
http://weather.msn.com/region.aspx?wealocations=Austria
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=1&la=1&cn=AT
http://www.accuweather.com/world-in...tweather&traveler=0&loccode=EUR|AT|AU009|WIEN


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 11:32)

Vince disse:


> Presumo que se torne um pouco cansativo para o Irpsit estar a responder constantemente a essa pergunta. Estamos em 2009 e não no século XIX quando não havia grandes formas de comunicar nem Internet. O fórum é muito bom para falar de coisas mais importantes para além dum simples "Como vai o tempo ?" sobretudo quando não se passa nada de relevante. Pois como deves calcular há recursos que se consomem com cada mensagem e o fórum não é bem um chat de MSN. Além do tráfego, cada vez que escreves algo do género há dezenas de pessoas que vão ler a mensagem e não encontram nada de especial para além dum "Como vai o tempo ?" perdendo o seu tempo e gastando tráfego quer pessoal quer do fórum.
> 
> Podes saber o tempo na Áustria em qualquer instante na Internet:
> 
> ...



Obrigado...

Imagem mais recente:





Uma frente fria passa pelo centro da Europa, atravessando a Dinamarca e parte da Escandinávia...

Nevoeiro no Norte da Península Ibérica, e céu pouco nublado a maioritariamente nublado na Rússia.


----------



## irpsit (8 Ago 2009 às 13:25)

Lol...
Nenhum problema deste lado!



Vince disse:


> Presumo que se torne um pouco cansativo para o Irpsit estar a responder constantemente a essa pergunta. Estamos em 2009 e não no século XIX quando não havia grandes formas de comunicar nem Internet. O fórum é muito bom para falar de coisas mais importantes para além dum simples "Como vai o tempo ?" sobretudo quando não se passa nada de relevante. Pois como deves calcular há recursos que se consomem com cada mensagem e o fórum não é bem um chat de MSN. Além do tráfego, cada vez que escreves algo do género há dezenas de pessoas que vão ler a mensagem e não encontram nada de especial para além dum "Como vai o tempo ?" perdendo o seu tempo e gastando tráfego quer pessoal quer do fórum.
> 
> Podes saber o tempo na Áustria em qualquer instante na Internet:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2009 às 23:52)

Já viram a grande célula que está neste momento no NE de espanhã.

Total de descargas em espanhã:











http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2009 às 01:27)

Na zona de fronteira entre a Beira-Alta e Castela e Leão também houve bastante actividade eléctrica entre as 22h00 e as 24h00:

Tormenta nocturna provoca inundaciones e incendios en Ciudad Rodrigo


----------



## irpsit (10 Ago 2009 às 19:37)

Sigo com uma boa trovoada e chuvada.
O dia foi quente, mínima 19, máxima 28, e agora ao fim da tarde estou mesmo no meio daquela supercélula maior que se vê na imagem de satélite, no centro da Europa. Chuva forte mas nada de anormal.
Sigo com 20º.


----------



## irpsit (11 Ago 2009 às 17:06)

Registei de novo à volta duns 35mm só ontem em duas horas.
Foi uma valente chuvada e houve uns bons e fortes raios durante uma hora, embora com frequência normal.
Hoje ainda houve vários aguaceiros ao longo do dia, alternados com sol, a temperatura desceu bem, e a máxima já só foi 24º.

Parece que o pico das maiores trovoadas já passou e gradualmente começa a surgir o tempo outonal (temperaturas mais na ordem dos 15-20º) algo que acontece aqui sempre em meados de Agosto.




irpsit disse:


> Sigo com uma boa trovoada e chuvada.
> O dia foi quente, mínima 19, máxima 28, e agora ao fim da tarde estou mesmo no meio daquela supercélula maior que se vê na imagem de satélite, no centro da Europa. Chuva forte mas nada de anormal.
> Sigo com 20º.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2009 às 17:24)

irpsit disse:


> Registei de novo à volta duns 35mm só ontem em duas horas.
> Foi uma valente chuvada e houve uns bons e fortes raios durante uma hora, embora com frequência normal.
> Hoje ainda houve vários aguaceiros ao longo do dia, alternados com sol, a temperatura desceu bem, e a máxima já só foi 24º.
> 
> Parece que o pico das maiores trovoadas já passou e gradualmente começa a surgir o tempo outonal (temperaturas mais na ordem dos 15-20º) algo que acontece aqui sempre em meados de Agosto.



Qual a média para Agosto?


----------



## Mjhb (11 Ago 2009 às 21:37)

N_Fig disse:


> Qual a média para Agosto?



Segundo a Meteo MSN, cerca de 630mm...


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2009 às 12:10)

Pedro disse:


> Segundo a Meteo MSN, cerca de 630mm...



Acho muito estranho... Não seria 130 ou 230 mm?


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2009 às 21:46)

N_Fig disse:


> Acho muito estranho... Não seria 130 ou 230 mm?



Tens que ter em consideração que não são dados oficiais...


----------



## irpsit (14 Ago 2009 às 23:12)

Meus caros,

Esses valores são um perfeito exagero.
Em Viena, a média de Janeiro anda à volta dos 50mm mensais, e em Julho à volta dos 100mm mensais, muito aproximadamente!!

Como exemplo, o total de Agosto anda à volta dos 70mm até agora!
E em Julho foi um valor de 185mm, bem mais chuvoso que a média.

Sigo com 20º, após mínima 18º e máxima 25º e dia céu bastante nublado.
Amanhã prevê-se já mais calor aqui para a Europa Central.




Pedro disse:


> Tens que ter em consideração que não são dados oficiais...


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 07:35)

irpsit disse:


> Meus caros,
> 
> Esses valores são um perfeito exagero.
> Em Viena, a média de Janeiro anda à volta dos 50mm mensais, e em Julho à volta dos 100mm mensais, muito aproximadamente!!
> ...



Bem,nunca mais confio nessas médias...

Mas, as de Viseu não andam muito à larga!!!


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2009 às 11:38)

Pedro disse:


> Tens que ter em consideração que não são dados oficiais...



Tens que começar a prestar mais atenção aos dados que te disponibilizas a ver. 

As médias de precipitação usadas pelo Meteo MSN estão em *cm*. 
Logo os 6.32 cm para Viena em Agosto são *63,2 mm* normais para a zona

PS: Tens que começar a prestar melhor atenção!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 19:35)

Peço desculpa pelo meu erro...

Hoje a rainha da Europa é mesmo a Península Ibérica, com muita conectividade...


----------



## irpsit (15 Ago 2009 às 19:55)

Como eu adorava se fossem 632 mm, aí era tinha as plantas do jardim debaixo de água, ehehe!

O curioso é que aqui em Julho choveu num dia 70mm, ou seja, tanto quanto o total médio do mês. Em geral a precipitação aqui no Verão costuma ser forte e localizada em alguns dias.

E sigo hoje, após um dia belo de sol, e máxima fraquinha de 26º




João Soares disse:


> Tens que começar a prestar mais atenção aos dados que te disponibilizas a ver.
> 
> As médias de precipitação usadas pelo Meteo MSN estão em *cm*.
> Logo os 6.32 cm para Viena em Agosto são *63,2 mm* normais para a zona
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 09:24)

Algo incomodativo a nebulosidade sobre a Escócia e Irlanda do Norte:


----------



## irpsit (16 Ago 2009 às 22:09)

Se é completamente exposto então está bem.
Desde que não esteja numa zona em que água do telhado caía em cima...

Mas se choveu forte é perfeitamente possível.
Aqui em Viena há dias, em que os baldes lá de baixo ficam todos enchidos até uma boa parte, em poucas horas!
Normalmente as (boas) trovoadas despejam uns 30-40 mm, mas às vezes é mais...

Hoje, sigo com um super-dia de verão, mesmo agradável.
Mínima de 19º, Máxima de 29º, ao início da noite estava nos 25ºC!!
Amanhã prevê-se mais calor e continuação deste tempo a médio prazo!!

À tarde, esteve alguma convexão a sul, que aqui se viu á distândia...




Pedro disse:


> Tenho a certeza, quer dizer, achavas que um terraço sem qualquer obstáculo é condição decente?


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2009 às 23:35)

Imagem de Satélite às 18h00 de hoje (CopyRight Eumetsat 2009)

Moderada instabilidade na Europa Central, tendo trazido aguaceiros e trovoadas generalizadas aqui no sudeste da Alemanha, depois de um dia soalheiro com temperatura a atingir os 32/33 ºC ao meio da tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2009 às 00:14)

*Alerta de calor em Genebra, o primeiro desde há 3 anos*

O alerta laranja de calor foi declarado hoje em Genebra, pela primeira vez desde há três anos, porque as temperaturas na região suíça atingem os 34 graus há alguns dias, informou a Direcção-Geral de Saúde do cantão. Há mais de dois dias que o índice de referência - que agrega a temperatura diurna, nocturna e a humidade - foi ultrapassado, rondando os 34 graus, de dia, e 17 graus, de noite, explicou a conselheira científica da Direcção-Geral de Saúde de Genebra, Véronique Delley.
Os serviços meteorológicos suíços estimam que o calor vai continuar até sexta-feira, devendo os termómetros atingir os 34 graus na quarta-feira e os 35 graus na quinta-feira.

epa


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2009 às 21:55)

Tempo por *Viena, Áustria*.
Dia 17: min 20ºC, max 31ºC, céu pouco nublado
Dia 18: min 21ºC, max 28ºC, céu pouco nublado
Dia 19 (hoje): min 18ºC, max 28ºC, céu pouco nublado

Sigo com 22ºC ao ínicio da noite, céu limpo 
A temperatura nos lagos ronda os 22-26ºC!!
Óptimos mergulhos!



Gerofil disse:


> *Alerta de calor em Genebra, o primeiro desde há 3 anos*
> 
> O alerta laranja de calor foi declarado hoje em Genebra, pela primeira vez desde há três anos, porque as temperaturas na região suíça atingem os 34 graus há alguns dias, informou a Direcção-Geral de Saúde do cantão. Há mais de dois dias que o índice de referência - que agrega a temperatura diurna, nocturna e a humidade - foi ultrapassado, rondando os 34 graus, de dia, e 17 graus, de noite, explicou a conselheira científica da Direcção-Geral de Saúde de Genebra, Véronique Delley.
> Os serviços meteorológicos suíços estimam que o calor vai continuar até sexta-feira, devendo os termómetros atingir os 34 graus na quarta-feira e os 35 graus na quinta-feira.
> ...


----------



## irpsit (20 Ago 2009 às 20:01)

Continua aqui o sétimo dia seguido de bom tempo e algum calor.
Min 18ºC, Max 29ºC, céu limpo

Seguia com 25ºC às 20h00, e 23ºC às 21h30
Mais uma noite tropical na cidade...
Hoje dei uns óptimos mergulhos no Danúbio, que está com 22ºC!


----------



## JoãoDias (22 Ago 2009 às 23:34)

Curiosidade: Kozmodemjansk, na Rússia teve hoje uma máxima agradável de 28ºC. No entanto a mínima foi de... -7ºC 



http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/Russia/Kozmodemjansk.htm e carregar no histórico.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2009 às 01:07)

Alerta vermelho por fortes precipitações para a Irlanda, neste Domingo, segundo o Meteoalarm.


----------



## AnDré (23 Ago 2009 às 16:20)

Enquanto a Irlanda e a Escócia estão a ser afectados por chuva, na Bélgica o cenário é outro.
Um domingo de verão e praia.


----------



## irpsit (23 Ago 2009 às 19:50)

Depois da sexta feira quente, ontem enquanto fui aos Alpes, apanhei aguaceiros fortes da frente fria que passou pela Europa.

Sigo em Viena com 21º, após um fim de semana a experienciar temperaturas entre os 5 e 30ºC (dependendo das "alturas")!

Muito agradável aos 3000 metros, a ver os glaciares a desaparecerem!


----------



## irpsit (27 Ago 2009 às 18:14)

Anteontem, céu perfeitamente limpo, Min 18, Max 27
Ontem, céu praticamente limpo, Min 18, Max 29
Hoje, céu com algumas nuvens altas, Min 22, Max 29

Excelentes dias de Verão, vento de leste, e temperaturas muito agradáveis...
Sigo com 25º ao final da tarde....


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2009 às 20:35)

Hoje a zona Central de Itália , inclusive Roma, tem sido afectada por muita convecção, tal como a seguinte imagem mostra.






Esta convectividade originou aguaceiros moderados a fortes, com bastantes mm acumulados, com certeza; mas mais ao certo, em Roma hoje terão sido quantos?


----------



## stormy (27 Ago 2009 às 21:58)

Pedro disse:


> Esta convectividade originou aguaceiros moderados a fortes, com bastantes mm acumulados, com certeza; mas mais ao certo, em Roma hoje terão sido quantos?



se quizeres ver dados de estaçoes meteorologicas mundiais vai á ogimet.com ou a este--» http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/
tenta evitar fazer tanta pergunta...faz as coisas por ti proprio...


----------



## irpsit (28 Ago 2009 às 18:24)

Mais um dia razoavelmente quente.
Céu limpo, Min 20, Max 30
Sigo com 25ºC.

Mais uma noite tropical...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2009 às 01:54)

Lar de idosos evacuado esta sexta-feira devido a incêndio florestal na *Holanda* (Notícia c/ Vídeo):

Texto original em Holandês

Texto traduzido automaticamente pelo Google para Português


----------



## irpsit (29 Ago 2009 às 08:21)

Já repararam naquela convecção junto ao norte de África (Tunísia) que está a gerar rotação. 

Sabiam que de vez em quando, devido à alta temperatura do Mediterrâneo é possível formar-se uma tempestade tropical!






Aqui na Áustria passou mais uma frente fria.
Após o dia quente de ontem, foi uma noite mt chuvosa e de trovoada!
Sigo com uns fresquinhos 17ºC e tempo de chuva


----------



## irpsit (29 Ago 2009 às 13:16)

Estive a seguir o arquivo de satélite, e estes foram os restos da *tempestade tropical **Bill *que agora causaram chuva e trovoada esta noite aqui!! Passou no Canadá no dia 23-24, na Irlanda e Reino Unido no dia 26-27, e ontem à noite aqui.

Rendeu-me uns 25mm.
Uma boa noite de chuva e trovoada.
O vento foi apenas moderado.

Hoje, Min 15º, Max 17º (uma descida de 13º em relação a ontem)


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2009 às 08:34)

A última imagem de satélite de Itália mostra-nos alguma convectividade a evoluir, a sudeste do país(a vermelho), mas que não parece de muita dura.
A verde está uma rotação de nuvens, que se poderá ver melhor na animação do Sat24, na qual se verá uma rotação de quase 360º!






Ainda muitos bancos de nevoeiro nos Alpes, mas para Viena o sol já brilha,  não é irpsit?


----------



## irpsit (30 Ago 2009 às 20:53)

Sim, estes dois últimos dias foram fresquinhos e já a lembrar o Outono.
Quando o dia acorda frio e com uma camada cinzenta que permanece durante dias.
Min 15, Max 21, céu nublado, com abertas

Finalmente, começam a chegar as temperaturas outonais, que aqui chegam bem antes em relação a Portugal. Aliás, algumas árvores já começam a deixar cair as folhas...



Pedro disse:


> A última imagem de satélite de Itália mostra-nos alguma convectividade a evoluir, a sudeste do país(a vermelho), mas que não parece de muita dura.
> A verde está uma rotação de nuvens, que se poderá ver melhor na animação do Sat24, na qual se verá uma rotação de quase 360º!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2009 às 07:51)

Espanha: Risco de Galernas para hoje nas costas orientais do Cantábrico.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2009 às 14:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Espanha: Risco de Galernas para hoje nas costas orientais do Cantábrico.



E nós aqui a gozar de sol e calor...

é irónico!:intrigante.

Mas quão repentinas são?


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2009 às 17:40)

Boas trovoadas no Nordeste de Espanha


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2009 às 21:41)

MSantos disse:


> Boas trovoadas no Nordeste de Espanha



Quem nos cá dera estas beldades não é verdade?

Hoje a inversão térmica estragou tudo...


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2009 às 20:22)

Agosto quente e seco em grande parte da Europa.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 20:32)

Dan disse:


> Agosto quente e seco em grande parte da Europa.



E Portugal a não escapar à tendência, com um Agosto com anomalias positivas de cerca de 2ºC e precipitação bastante inferiores à normal. Veremos com será Setembro.

P.S.: Onde arranjaste o mapa?


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2009 às 22:48)

N_Fig disse:


> P.S.: Onde arranjaste o mapa?



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/europe.shtml


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 23:51)

Vince disse:


> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/europe.shtml



Obrigado.


----------



## frederico (3 Set 2009 às 13:23)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*






Assim terminou o ano hidrológico do lado de lá da fronteira.


----------



## Costa (3 Set 2009 às 16:58)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*



frederico disse:


> Assim terminou o ano hidrológico do lado de lá da fronteira.



Parece que choveu mais no deserto de tabernas do que na zona de Toledo. 

Não arranjas um mapa igual para Portugal?


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2009 às 18:35)

*Re: Monitorização Clima Global - 2009*






É importante comparar a precipitação acumulada com a percentagem em relação ao normal.


----------



## irpsit (4 Set 2009 às 08:45)

Grande *frente fria* aqui!
Estava semana houve vários dias a chegar quase aos 30ºC.
Ontem depois de uma máxima de *28ºC *e um dia ainda com algum sol e abafado, chegou a chuva à noite. Foi muito engraçado!
Estava em casa quando de repente houve uma corrente de ar súbita pela janela. Fui ver e era o início muito definido da frente fria que chegava. Logo após 2 minutos começou a chover forte e com vento, e durou cerca de uma hora. Choveu cerca de *20mm *em apenas 15 minutos.

Hoje sigo com um dia fresco e cinzento, *18ºC*.
A frente está muito muito definida na imagem de satélite da Europa.


----------



## irpsit (4 Set 2009 às 20:07)

sigo com um dia que choveu e bem todo o dia
Min 16, Max 18


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 08:54)

irpsit disse:


> A frente está muito muito definida na imagem de satélite da Europa.



E cá está o que sobra dela(elipse a verde), com alguma convecção na cauda, que talvez não esteja associada...(a  vermelho).


----------



## irpsit (5 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Depois dos dois dias de chuva, hoje esteve um dia cinzento e ventoso.
Um dia perfeito de Outono
A temperatura oscilou entre os 13ºC e 19ºC.
O vento suprou por vezes forte de norte/noroeste/oeste

Sigo com 14ºC, e um ar bem frio.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2009 às 17:53)

Hoje há muita convecção na Península Balcânica(Grécia), a azul-claro e no Norte de África(a verde).
Toda a Europa do Norte está repleta de nuvens e muita chuva também, mas nada de muito permanente:


----------



## irpsit (6 Set 2009 às 18:33)

Céu pouco nublado.
Min 13, Max 19, sigo com 16

Mais um dia de temperaturas outonais!


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2009 às 19:10)

Vejam só o Norte de África:


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2009 às 19:16)

Pedro disse:


> Vejam só o Norte de África:



Começo a achar que o deserto somos nós 

Bem apanhado


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2009 às 21:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Começo a achar que o deserto somos nós
> 
> Bem apanhado



Pois bem, pouco falta...
Ora vê:


----------



## N_Fig (6 Set 2009 às 23:49)

No Norte de África está a haver uma festa de arromba. Era bom que aqui chegasse...


----------



## Mjhb (8 Set 2009 às 21:27)

Por cá hoje a Península Ibérica deu do seu melhor, mas o Sahara não ficou muito atrás:


----------



## irpsit (9 Set 2009 às 09:23)

Que trovoadas fantásticas!!

Aqui na Europa central sigo com mínimas à volta dos 10-15ºC e máxima a rondar os 20ºC, e tempo geralmente limpo (anticiclone!).




N_Fig disse:


> No Norte de África está a haver uma festa de arromba. Era bom que aqui chegasse...


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2009 às 10:37)

> 8 killed, 3 missing in flash floods in Turkey
> 
> ANKARA, Turkey — Flash floods triggered by torrential rains killed eight people and left swaths of land in northwestern Turkey awash Tuesday. At least three people were reported missing.
> 
> ...



fonte


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Set 2009 às 14:02)

Vi agora na RTP as imagens de Instambul e são impressionantes.
E as quantidades de precipitações à volta de Instambul são incríveis:






[/URL][/IMG]
( Quantidade em l/m2 no período das 18 UTC  de segunda-feira até às 12 de hoje) 

Em Bandirma 215 ; em Tekirdag  108  e em Achtopol  94.

Simplesmente brutal...


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2009 às 15:01)

quase o dobro do que caiu em lisboa a 18/2


----------



## irpsit (9 Set 2009 às 18:54)

A Europa está polvorosa, cheia de convexão.
Ora aí em Portugal, ora no Norte de África, Itália, Túrquia e Leste da Europa...

Por aqui foi dia pouco nublado a limpo, min 14, max 23, sigo com 18


----------



## Skizzo (9 Set 2009 às 20:43)

Ontem em Ourense, Galiza, a temperatura chegou aos 39ºC 

a temperatura da água do mar também anda elevada em Espanha, a rondar os 29/30 na zona de Valencia e Baleares, cerca de 27ºC na zona de Murcia, de 24/25 na Andalucia e Catalunha, entre 20/22 na costa norte atlantica.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Set 2009 às 21:16)

O norte de África continua a bombar:


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2009 às 12:18)

Neste início de Setembro, continua a anomalia positiva nos valores de temperatura um pouco por toda a Europa.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Set 2009 às 21:55)

Depois do Norte de África, agora o festim mudou-se para o sul de Itália:


----------



## N_Fig (11 Set 2009 às 00:31)

Imagem actual:


----------



## Skizzo (11 Set 2009 às 03:39)

Agosto 2009 o 3º mais quente em Espanha nos ultimos 50 anos

http://www.typicallyspanish.com/news/publish/article_22944.shtml

Em certas zonas, como na costa mediterrânica, foi o 2º mais quente, atrás de 2003.


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2009 às 09:25)

Em algumas regiões de Espanha, a segunda quinzena de Agosto foi a mais quente dos últimos 50 anos (Estremadura, Centro peninsular, oeste de Castela - La Mancha e noroeste da Andaluzia.).


http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2009/09/resumenclimaagosto09


----------



## irpsit (11 Set 2009 às 18:26)

A situação na Europa está muito curiosa.
Temperaturas elevadas na Península Ibérica e trovoadas desde o Norte de África. Temperaturas elevadas no mar.
Um grande anticiclone a estabelecer-se a norte de Portugal e outro no centro da Europa. Uma grande circulação, e toda ela de leste!
Aqui em Viena sigo com dia muito nublado, Min 18, Max 23, vento de leste, aliás está a trazer aquela nebulosidade da Túrquia e Itália. Vamos a ver se dá em trovoada aqui também.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 16:08)

irpsit disse:


> A situação na Europa está muito curiosa.
> Temperaturas elevadas na Península Ibérica e trovoadas desde o Norte de África. Temperaturas elevadas no mar.
> Um grande anticiclone a estabelecer-se a norte de Portugal e outro no centro da Europa. Uma grande circulação, e toda ela de leste!
> Aqui em Viena sigo com dia muito nublado, Min 18, Max 23, vento de leste, aliás está a trazer aquela nebulosidade da Túrquia e Itália. Vamos a ver se dá em trovoada aqui também.



POis, mas o anticiclone do norte de Portugal deu-me cabo do juízo.
Afastou-me as trovoadas.

Mal dito.

Mas parece que já se foi, pois daqui vê-se um enorme supercell a N...


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2009 às 08:15)

Na última imagem de satélite vê-se ainda alguma convecção a começar a desenvolver-se de novo, no Sudeste dee Espanha, assim como parte mais integral da Andaluzia.

Existe muita convecção no Norte de Itália, assim como rastos de convecção no sul da "bota", arrastados por ventos fortes.


----------



## lsalvador (14 Set 2009 às 10:45)

Na Suiça os primeiros flocos de neve já apareceram.

Link para WebCam Suiça


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2009 às 13:53)

lsalvador disse:


> Na Suiça os primeiros flocos de neve já apareceram.
> 
> Link para WebCam Suiça



Nunca pensei que fosse tão cedo...


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2009 às 18:30)

Pedro disse:


> Nunca pensei que fosse tão cedo...



Nalguns locais dos Alpes neva até no Verão.


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2009 às 18:43)

Pedro disse:


> Nunca pensei que fosse tão cedo...



Como já foi referido por vezes neva em pleno Verão nos pontos mais altos dos Alpes não e assim tão extraordinário quanto isso

Segundo o snow-forecast esta previsto nevar apenas acima dos 2100m de altitude


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2009 às 08:30)

Impressionante a quantidade de descargas que houve esta madrugada  nas baleares


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2009 às 08:54)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Impressionante a quantidade de descargas que houve esta madrugada  nas baleares



Com tal convecção que existiu, não era de esperar outra coisa...


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Set 2009 às 16:45)

Pedro disse:


> Com tal convecção que existiu, não era de esperar outra coisa...



Uma *estação* em Palma de Maiorca registou 103.0 mm hoje. 

A _Estación Ibiza ciudad _ do *Meteoibiza* registou 63.4 mm.


----------



## irpsit (15 Set 2009 às 18:13)

Sigo com um dia melhor após as duas últimas noites fresquinhas e chuvosas.
Temp Min 15, Temp Max 22.
Céu pouco nublado agora e temperatura agradável.

Ouvi que nevou acima dos 1500m, completamente normal.
Em breve tb já poderá nevar aqui aos 200m, daqui a cerca de um mês.

Que venha a convexão do Mediterrâneo!! Formidável aquela tempestade!!


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2009 às 20:24)

ac_cernax disse:


> Uma *estação* em Palma de Maiorca registou 103.0 mm hoje.
> 
> A _Estación Ibiza ciudad _ do *Meteoibiza* registou 63.4 mm.



Uau! Isso deve ser umas 10 vezes a normal...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2009 às 22:35)

Que células monstruosas que estão neste momento no centro de itália, e outras que se estão a apróximar do sul 






Aquilo deve d ir fazer garndes estragos


----------



## Seavoices (15 Set 2009 às 23:47)

Não é por acaso que o nível 2 está levantado por parte do Estofex.

Estive hoje o dia todo em Roma e esteve sempre uma humidade elevada, criando uma sensação de um enorme calor. Ontem por volta das 5 da manhã caiu uma trovoada na cidade com fortes chuvadas.

(In)Felizmente saí de Roma por volta das 8 da noite. A chuva acavou por entrar umas horas mais tarde, mas o final de tarde negro já demonstrava o que estava para vir. 

Durante a primeira 1h30 de viagem até Lisboa, houve sempre instabilidade durante o vôo, tendo apenas acalmado quando já atravessávamos Espanha, depois da zona de Barcelona.

A previsão dá 100mm em 24 horas.

Por acaso tenho imensa pena de não poder acompanhar esta entrada!



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Que células monstruosas que estão neste momento no centro de itália, e outras que se estão a apróximar do sul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Set 2009 às 12:31)

E a "Bota Italiana" continua encharcada...







[/URL][/IMG]

E muito provavelmente hoje , irá ter uma tarde muito difícil...
Ainda assim, gostaria de poder calçar esta "Bota"...


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2009 às 12:48)

De facto estão celulas enormes um pouco a Norte da costa da Sicilia Impressionantes mesmo


----------



## Lightning (16 Set 2009 às 13:18)

Quem me dera que essa convecção toda desse a volta (e está mesmo a dar ) e viesse para cima de nós... 

Assim uma única célula chegava para o País inteiro!!!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2009 às 15:27)

Lightning disse:


> Quem me dera que essa convecção toda desse a volta (e está mesmo a dar ) e viesse para cima de nós...
> 
> Assim uma única célula chegava para o País inteiro!!!



Ela ainda lá anda, mas já está a ir-se embora...

Por cá, o que é isto???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2009 às 16:06)

*Maltempo nell'area del Mediterraneo centrale e in Austria*



*L'immagine, scattata alle ore 11:45 del 14 settembre,
cattura il tornado abbattutosi su Ajaccio. Credits: ©Alti (forum Keraunos) *

Meteo Giornale


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2009 às 16:13)

*Más de 37.000 rayos cayeron en España el pasado domingo, según 'eltiempo.es'*

Un total de 37.281 rayos cayeron en España el pasado domingo. Concretamente, entre las 8.00 horas de la mañana del domingo y las 8.00 horas de la mañana de ayer, según los datos recogidos por la nueva sección de 'eltiempo.es', sobre la actividad de los rayos en tiempo real. 
Así, durante las 15.00 y las 16.00 horas tuvo lugar la mayor concentración de rayos, tiempo en el que se registraron un total de 5.503 en la Península en tan sólo una hora. 
En el portal de información meteorológica que dirige José Antonio Maldonado, se pueden contemplar imágenes de la actividad de los rayos en tiempo real, así como los distintos fenómenos meteorológicos que tengan lugar tanto en la Península como en las islas y su evolución durante 35 horas.
'Eltiempo.es' es una página web especializada en información meteorológica y que cuenta con datos detallados de más de 200.000 localidades (9.000 en España, con una previsión de 14 días en más de 450 localidades), y que está dirigida por el meteorólogo José Antonio Maldonado.

Yahoo España Noticias


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2009 às 20:29)

As primeiras neves na Cantabria nomeadamente na estância de sky de Alto Campoo.

Nevou acima dos 1850 metros



> Primeros copos de nieve en Alto Campo.
> Primera pequeña nevada (en verano) 1 cm aprox. a partir de 1850 m.
> Información Alto Campoo
> http://www.altocampoo.com/noticias.php?id_noticia=140




Imagem em Tres Mares (2115 m):


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2009 às 20:38)

Vince disse:


> As primeiras neves na Cantabria nomeadamente na estância de sky de Alto Campoo.
> 
> Nevou acima dos 1850 metros
> 
> ...



É normal a neve chegar tão cedo?


----------



## irpsit (16 Set 2009 às 20:40)

Insistentemente tive todo o dia só com nuvens altas e algum calor.
Min 18, Max 25.
Vento de sudoeste moderado.

Para quando vem aquelas supercélulas da Itália!!
Estou a ver pelo satélite parece que o grosso delas vai de novo para a Túrquia. Coitados, segunda vez numa semana!


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2009 às 22:12)

Pedro disse:


> É normal a neve chegar tão cedo?



Sinceramente não sei responder com rigor à pergunta, mas a avaliar pelo teor meramente informativo e factual das várias notícias que li, não parece que seja algo de anormal ou raro, de contrário acho que falariam disso.


----------



## Minho (16 Set 2009 às 22:54)

Não me parece nada de anormal, são 1800 metros no extremo norte, numa das zonas mais nevosas da península ibérica.

Entretanto, na Serra Nevada acima dos 3000 metros também cairam as primeiras neves da temporada no passado dia 13








> La tormenta que descargó en la tarde de ayer sobre la provincia de Granada dejó un fino manto de nieve en las cumbres de Sierra Nevada. Según Cetursa, el volumen de nieve que cayó fue de unos cinco centímetros a partir de los 3.000 metros de altitud, como consecuencia de un fuerte descenso de la temperatura de la zona. Esta nieve servirá para refrescar los duros meses de calor padecidos en Sierra Nevada.
> La fuerte lluvia, el viento y, ocasionalmente, el granizo generaron incidencias en otros puntos de la provincia. El Centro Coordinador de Emergencias situó las más destacadas en la comarca del Poniente granadino. En Loja, algunas viviendas sufrieron la entrada de agua en sus sótanos y garajes sin registrar daños importantes.
> Para hoy se anuncian más chubascos localmente moderados, algunos acompañados de tormentas. Las temperaturas nocturnas descenderán ligeramente mientras las diurnas no cambian, con máxima de 24 grados y mínima de 13 en la capital. En una semana, el descenso ha sido de 10 grados centígrados.



http://www.ideal.es/granada/20090914/granada/nieva-verano-sierra-nevada-20090914.html


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2009 às 23:00)

Minho disse:


> Não me parece nada de anormal, são 1800 metros no extremo norte, numa das zonas mais nevosas da península ibérica.



  Sou capaz de apostar que os pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela já vão ser visitados pela neve ainda em Setembro.


----------



## irpsit (17 Set 2009 às 09:14)

Nos Alpes já caíram as primeiras neves.
Aqui é normal.
O que no entanto não era a norma nos últimos anos, devido ao clima mais quente.



Pedro disse:


> É normal a neve chegar tão cedo?


----------



## irpsit (17 Set 2009 às 13:58)

Alguém me consegue explicar por que é que de vez em quando surgem estes fenómenos de* descargas em linha*?
Aliás, na imagem temos mais que uma, e não foi só a esta hora, mas inclusivé nas imagens anteriores.
*Portanto, não parece ser um artefacto.*

O pessoal da zona do Porto e Coimbra, detectou alguma descarga?


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2009 às 17:42)

irpsit disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar por que é que de vez em quando surgem estes fenómenos de* descargas em linha*?
> Aliás, na imagem temos mais que uma, e não foi só a esta hora, mas inclusivé nas imagens anteriores.
> *Portanto, não parece ser um artefacto.*
> 
> O pessoal da zona do Porto e Coimbra, detectou alguma descarga?



Devem tratar-se de erros.

O mapa de descargas do IM não mostra nada disso.





E aquela linha de descargas que vai de Dublin a Moscovo, é no mínimo muito estranha. Será uma rota de aviões?


----------



## irpsit (17 Set 2009 às 20:13)

AnDré disse:


> Devem tratar-se de erros.
> O mapa de descargas do IM não mostra nada disso.
> E aquela linha de descargas que vai de Dublin a Moscovo, é no mínimo muito estranha. Será uma rota de aviões?



Obrigado André.
Eu tb vi o mapa do IM.
Conheces outros sites de descargas europeias?
Eu costumo usar o MeteoX e frequentemente vejo estas anomalias.

Gostava de confirmar se são mesmo erros ou se é alguma coisa fora do vulgar.
Ora em Portugal descargas é algo que não ocorre todas as semanas, mas aqui na Europa Central há muito mais trovoadas portanto dá para tirar esta dúvida rapidamente.

*Havia uma coisa em comum com ambas as "linhas": quer a de Portugal, quer a que ia até Moscovo, eram ambas coincidentes com bandas de nuvens altas, como se vê no satélite.*


----------



## irpsit (17 Set 2009 às 20:19)

Aqui, em Viena reporto os dois últimos dias.

Ontem, céu encoberto por nuvens altas, altostratos, e vento moderado de SO, 
Min 17, Max 25

Hoje, céu completamente coberto e escuro por estratos, aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco de SO
Min 18, Max 20


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2009 às 20:34)

irpsit disse:


> Obrigado André.
> Eu tb vi o mapa do IM.
> Conheces outros sites de descargas europeias?
> Eu costumo usar o MeteoX e frequentemente vejo estas anomalias.
> ...



Assim de repente só estou a ver o euclid, que te dá as descargas em "tempo real". 
Históricos de toda a Europa, não estou a lembrar-me de nenhum.


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2009 às 21:24)

Veterano ainda me partia a rir se nevar na Estrela em setembro


----------



## Mjhb (17 Set 2009 às 21:30)

teles disse:


> Veterano ainda me partia a rir se nevar na Estrela em setembro



Então...

Analisemos bem as coisas.Em Setembro é quase impossível, mas lembro-me que no ano passado muitos turistas foram surpreendidos pela neve que caiu em Outubro e Novembro..

Já falta pouco!!!


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2009 às 21:49)

Pedro disse:


> Então...
> 
> Analisemos bem as coisas.Em Setembro é quase impossível, mas lembro-me que no ano passado muitos turistas foram surpreendidos pela neve que caiu em Outubro e Novembro..
> 
> Já falta pouco!!!



O que aconteceu no final de Outubro, sendo um fenómeno raro, duvide que volte a acontecer. Mas em Novembro já é normal nevar na Serra da Estrela e não só...


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2009 às 09:37)

Por cá e agora:








Existem duas frentes(setas a verde) na Europa neste momento e um pequeno grande foco de convecção no Norte de África.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2009 às 19:05)

No passado dia 16/9/2009, foi em Palermo o dia mais quente de Setembro, até agora, mas também o mais tempestuosos e chuvoso, com 31.7ºC e 510.0mm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Para mais informações: http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2009&mes=09&day=19&hora=12&ind=16405


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2009 às 08:52)

Não tenho tempo para descrições, mas cá está a última imagem de satite:


----------



## N_Fig (20 Set 2009 às 13:38)

Pedro disse:


> No passado dia 16/9/2009, foi em Palermo o dia mais quente de Setembro, até agora, mas também o mais tempestuosos e chuvoso, com 31.7ºC e 510.0mm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Para mais informações: http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2009&mes=09&day=19&hora=12&ind=16405;)



Também acho estranho, principalmente reparando que a amplitude térmica não foi pequena - a mínima foi de 18,1ºC...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2009 às 16:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Também acho estranho, principalmente reparando que a amplitude térmica não foi pequena - a mínima foi de 18,1ºC...



Não sei se te lembras, mas foi naquela altura que se desenvolvia uma supercélula sobre Sicília, que se desenvolveu durante a amanhã.
Mesmo assim, pode perfeitamente ser possível a mínima e máxima, não te esqueças das coisas que aqui acontecerem na altura do meio do mês de Agosto: em Viseu tive 19.xºC e 35.0ºC no dia x de Agosto.

Portanto, não em espanta muito.

O que acho mais estranho é a quantidade de precipitação!!!


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2009 às 21:58)

Granizada em alicante


----------



## N_Fig (20 Set 2009 às 22:29)

Dan disse:


> Granizada em alicante
> YouTube - tormenta y granizada en Alicante, 20 septiembre 2009 (2)



Estupendo! Isso deve ter infelismente, causado imenso estragos, certo?


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 10:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Estupendo! Isso deve ter infelismente, causado imenso estragos, certo?



Vê-se logo pelas imagens que em Alicante foram provocados muitos danos material, pelo menos, nos vidros dos carros na imagem, mas ao certo não sei qual a amplitude dos estragos materiais, e se houve outro tipo de danos...

Mas, onde fica ao certo... Alicante?


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 15:30)

Parece que o sul de França já regressou há normalidade, depois das fortes tempestades dos últimos dias.

Para ver bem está o sistema ciclónico, situado uns quilómetros a W da Islândia, com uma certa rotação no centro...


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2009 às 18:39)

Pedro disse:


> Mas, onde fica ao certo... Alicante?


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 18:42)

Dan disse:


>



Há bom...

Pois, então realmente já percebi qual a origem da granizada...
Nesse dia tinha havido muita convecção nessa zona, aliás, como tem havido, e ainda hoje, mas nesse dia foi mesmo muita...


----------



## Minho (21 Set 2009 às 22:08)

Pedro disse:


> Mas, onde fica ao certo... Alicante?




http://tinyurl.com/c4u8oe


----------



## irpsit (21 Set 2009 às 22:50)

Espectacular o vídeo da tormenta de Alicante, Espanha.

Aqui em Viena, anticiclona sem parar.
Continua céu limpo, Min 15, Max 23
Vento de leste.

Já lá vai quase uma semana desde as nuvens...


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2009 às 08:55)

Reparem a quantidade de convecção já existente no Mediterrâneo às 7:30!!!!:


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2009 às 19:29)

Eis a última imagem de satélite, sem nada a relevar...


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Set 2009 às 21:09)

Pelos vistos a costa E/SE de Espanha não tem sido muito acolhedora para quem ainda por lá goza as suas merecidas férias on the beach!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Set 2009 às 22:29)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2009/09/21/ciencia/1253534112.html

Un otoño más cálido de lo normal
VídeoFotoplay
Video: Atlas.
Vista de una arboleda en la Casa de Campo. | Marga Estebaranz.

Efe | Madrid
Actualizado martes 22/09/2009 21:09 horasDisminuye el tamaño del texto Aumenta el tamaño del texto Comentarios 78 
El otoño, que oficialmente comienza este martes, será más cálido de lo normal, especialmente en las regiones mediterráneas, con temperaturas que podrían situarse entre 1 y 1,5 grados centígrados por encima de los valores medios para esta época del año.

Así se desprende de la predicción estacional realizada por la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) dada a conocer en rueda de prensa por su portavoz, Ángel Rivera. En cuanto a las precipitaciones, se mantendrán, en general, dentro de los valores normales, salvo en Baleares, donde se prevé una ligera tendencia a que el próximo trimestre sea más húmedo de lo habitual.

El verano, que ya acaba, ha sido extremadamente cálido en toda España y se sitúa como el tercero más cálido desde 1970, sólo superado por los estíos de 2003 y 2005, "en la línea del cambio climático", ha señalado Rivera. Este último trimestre se ha caracterizado también por las escasas lluvias, un 30 por ciento por debajo de los valores normales, lo que le sitúa como el tercer verano más seco del siglo XXI, por detrás de los del 2001 y 2005.

La actividad tormentosa a lo largo del verano ha sido más reducida de lo habitual, si bien se registraron algunos episodios que dieron lugar a precipitaciones de cierta importancia en el suroeste de Galicia, en zonas de levante y en áreas del nordeste peninsular.

En cuanto al balance mes a mes, Rivera ha explicado que junio ha sido un mes extremadamente cálido en la mayor parte de España y las temperaturas más importantes se registraron los últimos días, con algunas "sorpresas", como los más de 41 grados que se alcanzaron en Córdoba. Julio ha sido también "bastante" cálido, aunque fue relativamente fresco en el noroeste peninsular, y la máxima absoluta se registró en Alcantarilla (Murcia) el día 23, con 45 grados, que fue además la temperatura máxima del verano.

En este mes, además, se produjo un aumento súbito de temperaturas, "un fenómeno curioso que nos sorprende de vez en cuando en el Mediterráneo", y que en esta ocasión ocurrió en Melilla, donde en los últimos días de julio subió y bajó la temperatura trece grados en poco más de media hora.

Calor persistente 
Agosto ha sido el tercero más cálido desde 1961, sólo superado por los años 1991 y 2003, y lo más destacado de este mes es "la persistencia del tiempo cálido", lo que ha llevado a la percepción de "un verano que no se acaba". Además, como hecho curioso, Rivera ha resaltado las altas temperaturas registradas en los últimos quince días de agosto. "No recordamos desde los años sesenta una quincena tan cálida como esa".

La primera quincena de septiembre ha sido también en conjunto cálida, una situación que cambió el día 13 con la entrada de masas frías que provocaron un descenso de las temperaturas. Como no se esperan otras entradas frías hasta finales de mes ni precipitaciones importantes, salvo en Baleares y zonas del litoral mediterráneo, la previsión es que septiembre acabe como un mes "ligeramente cálido".

El año hidrológico, que va desde el 1 de octubre de 2008 a 30 septiembre de 2009, ha registrado un déficit hídrico del 15 por ciento respecto al año anterior, por lo que se puede calificar de "normal, tirando a seco". En cuanto a la distribución geográfica, se aprecian diferencias notables entre el área mediterránea, que presenta un cierto superávit, y la vertiente atlántica, "con un déficit de precipitaciones" que supera el 25 por ciento.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Set 2009 às 22:32)

Uma semana quente a Este e fria a Oeste:



Em relação há precipitação o cenário é este:


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 22:24)

Actualmente alguma conveção em Itália e Norte de África:


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 22:43)

Temperatura neste Verão:



Precipitação:


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Set 2009 às 11:16)

E enquanto por aqui a míngua é a constante,
noutros locais a fartura é imponente.






[/URL][/IMG]

No satélite ainda se vê actividade intensa em locais 
fustigados por precipitações diluvianas:






[/URL][/IMG]

Veja-se as quantidades  impressionantes de precipitação
acumuladas quer em Palermo, quer no leste da Sardenha, quer no nordeste da Tunísia, em apenas 24 horas (das 06 UTC de ontem às 06 de hoje)
Isto sim ...isto é que é qualidade de vida...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2009 às 12:02)

Tem sido um mês de Setembro diluviano nessa região, se aqui não cai pinga aí tem-se batido recordes neste mês. Uns com tão poucos e outros com tanta fartura.

Palermo regista 835 mm só neste mês e no dia 17 registou uns impressionantes 516 mm choveu num dia o que é normal chover no Algarve durante um ano, seria tão bom se algum dia chovesse assim por cá.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Set 2009 às 12:41)

Ainda se vê muita convecção no Mediterrâneo:






E, algarvio1982, a chuva há-de vir, mas assim, nunca vi por cá...


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2009 às 20:54)

A Aemet lançou hoje uma nota informativa sobre as precipitações intensas previstas a partir do fim-de-semana para a Área Mediterranea. 



> *Precipitaciones intensas en el área mediterránea
> 24/09/2009  Nota informativa*
> 
> 
> ...



AEMET


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 14:23)

AnDré disse:


> A Aemet lançou hoje uma nota informativa sobre as precipitações intensas previstas a partir do fim-de-semana para a Área Mediterranea.
> 
> 
> 
> AEMET



Onde é Alborão?


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 14:25)

Quanto à área sul da península, eventualmente poderá estar em fase de formação, no entanto o Mediterrâneo central parece ainda obter para já maior destaque.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 14:42)

N_Fig disse:


> Onde é Alborão?



"Alborán" é uma pequena ilha sob soberania Espanhola situada no mar Mediterrâneo entre a costa sul de Espanha e a costa Marroquina.
A sua área costeira também se denomina de Mar de Alborán.

Fica algures por aqui:






Infelizmente neste não consta, mas a localização é esta!


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2009 às 21:16)

joseoliveira disse:


> "Alborán" é uma pequena ilha sob soberania Espanhola situada no mar Mediterrâneo entre a costa sul de Espanha e a costa Marroquina.
> A sua área costeira também se denomina de Mar de Alborán.
> 
> Fica algures por aqui:
> ...



Não sabia da sua existência, e ainda hoje perguntei à minha actual stôra de Español e a anterior se sabiam da sua existência e...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 21:24)

joseoliveira disse:


> "Alborán" é uma pequena ilha sob soberania Espanhola situada no mar Mediterrâneo entre a costa sul de Espanha e a costa Marroquina.
> A sua área costeira também se denomina de Mar de Alborán.
> 
> Fica algures por aqui:
> ...



Tinha realmente conhecimento de que Espanha possuía umas ilhas por aí, mas não sabia como se chamavam. Obrigado pela informação.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 12:18)

A coisa tá animada...


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2009 às 08:56)

O Golfo de Cádiz não tem descanso, apesar de hoje me parecer que o lado direito de Gibraltar é que tem mais animação...


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2009 às 13:08)

De momento a costa mediterrânica sul e sudeste (ES), em algumas áreas apresentam-se com maior destaque!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2009 às 02:52)

Bemmmmm, que depressão mais depressiva 970hpa é obra, a dita cuja vai abrir oficialmente o Outono na Europa central e do norte


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2009 às 21:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bemmmmm, que depressão mais depressiva 970hpa é obra, a dita cuja vai abrir oficialmente o Outono na Europa central e do norte



Isso era bom mas era no Inverno...


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Set 2009 às 03:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bemmmmm, que depressão mais depressiva 970hpa é obra, a dita cuja vai abrir oficialmente o Outono na Europa central e do norte



Perfeitamente normal àquelas latitudes, nesta altura do ano.

Mas andamos nós aqui entretidos com algumas migalhas que vão surgindo
isoladamente e na costa levantina espanhola e baleares é o deleite:






[/URL][/IMG] 

Os meus amigos de Múrcia confirmaram-no.Choveu a potes.
As precipitações nas últimas 24 horas são elucidativas:






[/URL][/IMG]

49 mm em Valência , 56 em Alicante , 32 em Múrcia e 66 em Palma.
das 00 UTC de ontem às 00 UTC de hoje...
Tudo aqui tão perto...tudo lá longe...


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2009 às 09:39)

nimboestrato disse:


> Perfeitamente normal àquelas latitudes, nesta altura do ano.
> 
> Mas andamos nós aqui entretidos com algumas migalhas que vão surgindo
> isoladamente e na costa levantina espanhola e baleares é o deleite:
> ...



Realmente..

Tão perto e tão longe...      
(onde arranjaste essa imagem de satélite? Só conheço o sat24 e o eumetsat...)


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Set 2009 às 02:13)

Nos últimos dois dias ,os relatos que vêm do meteored da costa espanhola levantina,são assombrosos:
Em alguns locais ,precipitações em 48 horas ou até menos  , iguais ou superiores em quantidade ao total dos últimos  9 , 10 meses ou até mais.
Viva a excepcionalidade ...


http://www.woksat.info/wwp2.html   (Pedro: Eis aqui o solicitado)


----------



## Mjhb (30 Set 2009 às 17:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> Nos últimos dois dias ,os relatos que vêm do meteored da costa espanhola levantina,são assombrosos:
> Em alguns locais ,precipitações em 48 horas ou até menos  , iguais ou superiores em quantidade ao total dos últimos  9 , 10 meses ou até mais.
> Viva a excepcionalidade ...
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela simpatia...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2009 às 10:56)

Inundações na Costa Mediterrânica Espanhola, uns com tanto e outros sem nada. Não importava-me nada se essas imagens fossem no Algarve, ao menos, acabava com a seca, dava alguma emoção a isto.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/GLzCPFNJWMW3Kz5QqdqN"]Sapo[/ame]


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 11:51)

Cuidado com esses desejos....
Muitas outras regiões do Mediterrâneo tem tido inundações. Há dias atrás provocaram 20 mortos em Tunis e 3 mortos no sul de Itália. Além de prejuízos terríveis.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Out 2009 às 18:04)

*O mes de setembro en Ourense foi o máis seco da historia*

[VIDEO]http://agalegainfo.crtvg.es/videos/enlace/tvg120091001141010storage.asx[/VIDEO]

A confirmação!

*Setembro:*

*0mm em Ourense*


----------



## Mjhb (1 Out 2009 às 20:37)

Que horror...

Vince, o primeiro vídeo foi tirado onde(localização do fenómeno)?

Tudo bem que falta chuva, mas assim também é demais...


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 21:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *O mes de setembro en Ourense foi o máis seco da historia*
> 
> http://agalegainfo.crtvg.es/videos/enlace/tvg120091001141010storage.asx
> 
> ...



Uma triste e estranha notícia, numa cidade da chuvosa Galiza.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2009 às 13:46)

*Inondations meurtrières en Sicile et Calabre *

Une perturbation pluvieuse très active a fait au moins 4 morts et 20 disparus en Sicile et la Calabre (Sud de l’Italie). Des responsables ont estimé qu'une centaine de personnes ont fui leur domicile après que des coulées de boue provoquées par de fortes pluies ont entraîné l'effondrement de plusieurs bâtiments, et emporté des voitures dans la nuit notamment dans le secteur de Messine. Les deux premières victimes, deux hommes dont l'un de 40 et l'autre de 70 ans, ont été retrouvées dans la nuit, couvertes de boue et de détritus, à Giampilieri, dans la région de Messine, la ville de l'est de la Sicile, la plus touchée par les intempéries. La protection civile n'a pas précisé dans l'immédiat qui était les deux autres victimes et les causes de leur mort.
Le maire de la ville de Messine a déclaré que les secouristes accompagnés de chiens cherchaient des survivants dans les zones les plus touchées. Des images montraient des rues inondées, jonchées de débris et de boue arrivant au niveau des roues des voitures. Les efforts des secours étaient ralentis par les routes et les voies ferrées inutilisables
Le village de Giampilieri a été isolé et certains habitants ont dû être secourus par hélicoptère. Une douzaine de personnes ont été blessées et transportées à l’hôpital. Les liaisons du sud de la ville de Messine vers le reste de la Sicile sont interrompues, avec l'autoroute et la liaison ferroviaires coupées par un glissement de terrain. La capitale de la Sicile a été également touchée avec des automobilistes restés bloqués dans leur voitures par le mauvais temps ou le service des urgences d'un hôpital inondé, mais les intempéries n'y ont pas provoqué de victimes.
Selon les services météorologiques, il est tombé 219 mm de précipitations en 24h00 sur Palerme, dont 167 en 12h00. Tout ce système continu de se déplacer vers l’Est. Des alertes météorologiques sont lancées en Croatie et en Serbie.

CatNat


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2009 às 18:48)

*Inundações e desabamentos causam pelo menos 14 mortes em Itália *

MeteoGiornale


Pelo menos 14 pessoas morreram e pelo menos dez estão desaparecidas em consequência das inundações e desabamentos de terras provocados por chuvas diluvianas que caíram ontem à noite na zona de Messina, no norte da ilha italiana da Sicília. 
O temporal causou ainda 60 feridos em localidades nos arredores da cidade, que ficaram isoladas após as estradas e a linha de caminho de ferro terem ficado obstruídas numa extensão superior três quilómetros. Os feridos ligeiros tiveram que ser transportados para a praia e seguiram depois de barco para Messina, onde receberam assistência hospitalar, enquanto os feridos graves foram evacuados de helicóptero.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Mjhb (2 Out 2009 às 20:23)

Itália agora está já mais calma, está tudo a ir para a Grécia...


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2009 às 20:53)

Pedro disse:


> Itália agora está já mais calma, está tudo a ir para a Grécia...



Ainda bem, para os italianos terem um pouco de descanso...


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2009 às 01:59)

A aemet divulgou um relatório sobre o episódio de chuvas intensas que ocorreu na zona este e sudeste da península, entre os dias 26 e 30 de Setembro.

Valores máximos de precipitação acumulada:

_Los valores máximos de precipitación acumulada en el conjunto del episodio han llegado a superar ligeramente los 300 mm, destacando *La Pobla Llarga (Valencia), con 330 mm y Burriana (Castellón) con 308 mm*._






Mais informações, aqui!


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2009 às 03:04)

AnDré disse:


> A aemet divulgou um relatório sobre o episódio de chuvas intensas que ocorreu na zona este e sudeste da península, entre os dias 26 e 30 de Setembro.
> 
> 
> Valores máximos de precipitação acumulada:
> ...



Tem sido muitas vezes essa a imagem em termos geográficos que tenho dessas regiões em Espanha no que toca a maior incidência de condições de instabilidade.
Faltou por aí a região de Barcelona já de si complicada que em cenários idênticos também costuma dar cartas! Escapou do pior.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 12:07)

AnDré disse:


> A aemet divulgou um relatório sobre o episódio de chuvas intensas que ocorreu na zona este e sudeste da península, entre os dias 26 e 30 de Setembro.
> 
> Valores máximos de precipitação acumulada:
> 
> ...


É muita chuva, nalguns locais deve ser próximo ou superior até do que já tinha chovido este ano...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2009 às 13:07)

AnDré disse:


> A aemet divulgou um relatório sobre o episódio de chuvas intensas que ocorreu na zona este e sudeste da península, entre os dias 26 e 30 de Setembro.
> 
> Valores máximos de precipitação acumulada:
> 
> _Los valores máximos de precipitación acumulada en el conjunto del episodio han llegado a superar ligeramente los 300 mm, destacando *La Pobla Llarga (Valencia), con 330 mm y Burriana (Castellón) con 308 mm*._



Não importava-me nadinha que chovesse no Algarve assim.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 13:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não importava-me nadinha que chovesse no Algarve assim.



Eu, se chovesse isso num mês na Figueira, ficava extremamente feliz por acabar com a seca. Agora ter isso como aconteceu em Espanha tudo em 5 dias nem pensar nisso.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2009 às 15:28)

A situação na Sicília é de catástrofe, 21 mortos confirmados até ao momento, cerca de 35 pessoas desaparecidas. Equipas de socorro tem chegado à região e procuram vítimas num mar de lama. Há centenas de desalojados e aldeias isoladas onde tem sido complicado chegar, equipas da protecção civil e voluntários tiveram que fazer 20km a pé para levar alimentos e água a alguns locais.

Bertolaso: "I morti accertati sono 21" Si cercano i dispersi. Allarme sciacalli 
http://www.lasiciliaweb.it/index.php?id=28421&template=lasiciliaweb


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2009 às 19:41)

A necessidade de chuva leva-nos por vezes a exagerar nas nossas opiniões quando recebemos informações até mesmo de volumes bastante altos e considerados extremos de pluviosidade em certos locais.

Tendemos a perder a noção do que se considera razoável, aceitável e que não constitua perigo para as populações.

Não devia ser necessário referir que na nossa localidade, na nossa rua e até na nossa casa, poderiam acontecer situações graves tal como vários vídeos o demonstraram. 
Será que o contentamento seria assim tanto ao ponto de vermos a nossa casa ser destruída pelas águas que ocuparam a estrada que todos os dias utilizamos, só para satisfazermos a nossa necessidade de chuva?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2009 às 23:05)

Vinte e um mortos é o novo balanço oficial das vítimas do desabamento de terras, provocado pelas chuvas torrenciais, que se abateram na região de Messina, na Sicília. 

Tendo em conta as pessoas ainda desaparecidas, as autoridades da região admitem que o balanço possa chegar à meia centena de mortos. 

Os habitantes de Messina, não escondem o desalento: “Perdemos tudo, a nossa loja, tudo. Temos sorte por estar vivos.. agora estamos a tentar salvar o que podemos… Depois, teremos que recomeçar. 

“Fomos salvos por milagre. Salvámo-nos mas perdemos tudo, documentos, tudo… 

O desalento dá muitas vezes lugar à ira por não ter sido evitada esta tragédia anunciada. Na região, aponta-se o dedo às autoridades locais e nacionais pelo desrespeito das normas de construção e os abusos do sector imobiliário. 

O presidente, Giorgio Napolitano, visitou hoje o local da tragédia. Por seu lado, Silvio Berlusconi adiou a visita também prevista para este sábado e deverá apenas sobrevoar a região amanhã.

Fonte: Euronews

Na Itália a tragédia é apontada ao sector imobiliário, é o deixar construir em todo o lado, depois chove demais e acontece a tragédia. 

Segundo os dados da Ogimet em Messina foi cerca de 120 mm.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Out 2009 às 10:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo os dados da Ogimet em Messina foi cerca de 120 mm.



Em quanto tempo?


----------



## Mjhb (4 Out 2009 às 11:33)

Ainda há algumas descagas em Itália, e perto de Malta:



 



O mais estranho é este valor de -19ºC em Santa Georgia:


----------



## lsalvador (5 Out 2009 às 14:48)

Em rovaniemi os primeiros flocos de neve estão a cair


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 15:03)

Pedro disse:


> Ainda há algumas descagas em Itália, e perto de Malta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheira-me que o valor é de 19ºC...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 15:35)

lsalvador disse:


> Em rovaniemi os primeiros flocos de neve estão a cair



Onde é?

Nos States neva no Montana.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Out 2009 às 15:39)

Pedro disse:


> Onde é?
> 
> Nos States neva no Montana.



Filandia


----------



## Mjhb (7 Out 2009 às 17:06)

A Grace já se foi faz algum tempo:


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2009 às 14:13)

*Record historique de température en Suisse *

La Suisse a vécu sa nuit d'octobre la plus chaude depuis le début des mesures en 1910. Des températures de 16 à 20 degrés ont été enregistrées. Coire détient la palme avec 20 degrés. Suivent Berne, St-Gall et Payerne (VD) avec 19, Zurich 18,8 et Genève 18. Il a fait moins chaud au sud des Alpes qu'au nord: au Tessin, le thermomètre a oscillé entre 15 et 17 degrés.
Selon Meteonews, le foehn dans les vallées alpines, le vent du sud-ouest sur le Plateau et la couverture nuageuse accrue sont responsables du phénomène. Cela a évité la déperdition de chaleur et produit un effet de serre.
Mercredi avait été le jour d'octobre le plus chaud depuis près de 30 ans, avec des températures dépassant les 29 degrés.

*La sécheresse affecte fortement le trafic fluvial du Rhin*

Le transport de marchandises par voie fluviale sur le Rhin subit les conséquences du bas niveau des eaux et de la sécheresse de ces dernières semaines. Il n'est plus possible de charger que 20 à 25% des capacités des bateaux en moyenne.
Le Rhin est canalisé sur la plus grande partie de son cours français, ce qui permet une navigation normale. En aval, la navigation est tributaire du débit. S'il est faible, la hauteur d'eau est moins importante et les bateaux ne peuvent pas être chargés à plein. Pour acheminer l'ensemble d'une cargaison, il faut alors affréter plus de bateaux. De fait, les écluses de Gambsheim (Bas-Rhin) ont recensé 75 bateaux par jour en septembre 2009, contre 61 bateaux pour le même mois en 2008.
D'habitude à cette période, il est habituel de perdre 10 à 15% de capacité de chargement, contre 75% actuellement. 25% à 50% de la marchandise ont été transférés au trafic routier ou ferroviaire.
Le débit du fleuve était mardi de 450 à 500 m3 par seconde, contre 1.000 m3 par seconde normalement dans la période de basses-eaux qui s'étend de septembre à novembre.Le seuil d'alerte a été atteint courant septembre, ce qui n'est pas rare en période de basses-eaux, mais cela ne dure pas des semaines. Les professionnels comptent sur les pluies d'octobre et novembre pour renforcer le débit du Rhin.
La sécheresse la plus importante sur le Rhin ces dernières années remonte à 2003. Le débit à Strasbourg était alors descendu jusqu'à 230 m3 par seconde.

Catastrophes Naturelles


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2009 às 15:46)

Gerofil disse:


> *Record historique de température en Suisse *
> 
> La Suisse a vécu sa nuit d'octobre la plus chaude depuis le début des mesures en 1910. Des températures de 16 à 20 degrés ont été enregistrées. Coire détient la palme avec 20 degrés. Suivent Berne, St-Gall et Payerne (VD) avec 19, Zurich 18,8 et Genève 18. Il a fait moins chaud au sud des Alpes qu'au nord: au Tessin, le thermomètre a oscillé entre 15 et 17 degrés.
> Selon Meteonews, le foehn dans les vallées alpines, le vent du sud-ouest sur le Plateau et la couverture nuageuse accrue sont responsables du phénomène. Cela a évité la déperdition de chaleur et produit un effet de serre.
> ...





Desculpa-me, mas não percebi o que se passou...


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 15:47)

Gerofil disse:


> *Record historique de température en Suisse *
> 
> La Suisse a vécu sa nuit d'octobre la plus chaude depuis le début des mesures en 1910. Des températures de 16 à 20 degrés ont été enregistrées. Coire détient la palme avec 20 degrés. Suivent Berne, St-Gall et Payerne (VD) avec 19, Zurich 18,8 et Genève 18. Il a fait moins chaud au sud des Alpes qu'au nord: au Tessin, le thermomètre a oscillé entre 15 et 17 degrés.
> Selon Meteonews, le foehn dans les vallées alpines, le vent du sud-ouest sur le Plateau et la couverture nuageuse accrue sont responsables du phénomène. Cela a évité la déperdition de chaleur et produit un effet de serre.
> ...



Mas afinal qual foi a temperatura batida na Suíça? Foi de 19ºC ou de 29ºC? E o que é "sécheresse"?


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2009 às 20:09)

Ce qui se passe c'est: 

A Suíça viveu sua noite de Outubro mais quente desde o início dos valores medidos em 1910. Temperaturas de 16 para 20º foram registadas. Coire foi a mais alta com 20º. Seguem Berna e Payerne com 19º, Zurique 18,8º e Genebra 18º. Fez menos calor no Sul dos Alpes do que ao norte: Em Tessin, o termómetro oscilou entre 15 e 17º. 
De acordo com Meteonews, o foehn nos vales alpinos, o vento do sudoeste com a cobertura nebulosa acrescida são os responsáveis pelo fenómeno. Este efeito evitou a perda de calor e produziu um efeito de estufa. Quarta-feira tinha sido o dia de Outubro mais quente desde há quase 30 anos, com temperaturas que excederam os 29º. 

A seca afecta fortemente o tráfego fluvial do Reno, o transporte de mercadorias por via fluvial sobre o Reno devido às consequências do baixo nível das águas e a seca destas últimas semanas. Não é possível carregar mais do que 20 à 25% das capacidades das embarcações em média. O Reno é canalizado na maior parte do seu curso no lado francês, o que permite uma navegação normal. A jusante, se os níveis da altura de água forem muito baixos, é importante que as embarcações não sejam carregadas até ao limite máximo. Para completar o conjunto de uma carga, é necessário então fretar mais embarcações. De facto, as comportas de Gambsheim contaram 75 embarcações por dia em Setembro de 2009, contra 61 embarcações para o mesmo mês em 2008. Geralmente neste período, é habitual perder 10 à 15% de capacidade de carregamento, contra os actuais 75%. 25% a 50% da mercadoria foram reencaminhados para o tráfego rodoviário ou caminho de ferro. 

O débito do rio era terça-feira de 450 para 500 m3 por segundo, contra 1.000 m3 por segundo normalmente no período de menores índices que se estende de Setembro a Novembro. O limiar de alerta foi atingido agora em Setembro, o que não é raro em período de águas baixas, mas não dura mais do que algumas semanas. Os profissionais contam com as chuvas de Outubro e Novembro para reforçar o débito do Reno. 
Os níveis de seca mais importantes sobre o Reno estes últimos anos remonta à 2003. O débito em Estrasburgo neste período tinha descido até à 230 m3 por segundo.

Pelo menos foi isto que entendi... 

ah! "sécheresse" é um termo aplicado em condições de seca considerada preocupante, portanto basicamente é seca!


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 20:16)

joseoliveira disse:


> Ce qui se passe c'est:



Muito obrigado pela tradução. Realmente muito calor, 20ºC de mínima em Setembro nos Alpes!


----------



## irpsit (10 Out 2009 às 20:25)

E continua a tendencia dos ultimos anos para temperaturas anormalmente altas nos meses de Outono da Europa Central.
Mas os modelos prevem já as primeiras neves (e temperaturas à volta dos 0-10ºC) para daqui a uns dias...



N_Fig disse:


> Muito obrigado pela tradução. Realmente muito calor, 20ºC de mínima em Setembro nos Alpes!


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2009 às 08:47)

irpsit disse:


> E continua a tendencia dos ultimos anos para temperaturas anormalmente altas nos meses de Outono da Europa Central.
> Mas os modelos prevem já as primeiras neves (e temperaturas à volta dos 0-10ºC) para daqui a uns dias...



Em Breuil-Cervina, ontem nevava com -2ºC, mas em Zermatt, a uns km a Norte nem chovia sequer, e havia a previsão de melhoria do tempo...


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2009 às 13:43)

Pedro disse:


> Em Breuil-Cervina, ontem nevava com -2ºC, mas em Zermatt, a uns km a Norte nem chovia sequer, e havia a previsão de melhoria do tempo...



Quando se faz este tipo de comentários, há que ter em atenção a altitude dessas localidades, e do local onde se encontram as estações. É que não estão propriamente à cota zero.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Out 2009 às 18:06)

Pedro disse:


> Em Breuil-Cervina, ontem nevava com -2ºC, mas em Zermatt, a uns km a Norte nem chovia sequer, e havia a previsão de melhoria do tempo...



Se em *Zermatt* nem sequer chovia, penso que até aí não há nada de extraordinário já quanto ao facto de em *Breuil-Cervinia* ter nevado e sendo verificado o valor de -2ºC..., há que salientar que estes dois locais situam-se a cotas cuja diferença pode ser significativa já nesta época!

Se *Breuil-Cervinia* se encontra a uma altitude média de 2000m, *Zermatt*, se bem verifiquei, não vai além dos 1600m, o que penso que não faltará muito para também atingir este valor e até menos, claro!


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2009 às 19:01)

joseoliveira disse:


> Se em *Zermatt* nem sequer chovia, penso que até aí não há nada de extraordinário já quanto ao facto de em *Breuil-Cervinia* ter nevado e sendo verificado o valor de -2ºC..., há que salientar que estes dois locais situam-se a cotas cuja diferença pode ser significativa já nesta época!
> 
> Se *Breuil-Cervinia* se encontra a uma altitude média de 2000m, *Zermatt*, se bem verifiquei, não vai além dos 1600m, o que penso que não faltará muito para também atingir este valor e até menos, claro!



Sim, não é nada de extraordinário, apenas queria referir que a neve e temperaturas negativas se vão aproximando, porque se virmos alguns posts acima apenas se refere neve na Finlândia, mas agora já anda nos Alpes.

Mas como disse, e volto a referi, não é nada de outro mundo!!!


----------



## irpsit (12 Out 2009 às 02:08)

*Atenção pessoal!
As previsões dão neve na cota de Viena, que tem cota 200 metros.
Se assim for, vai ser dos nevões em Viena mais cedo das últimas décadas.*

Vai branquear o país todo, pois Viena é o ponto mais quente e baixo da Aùstria. É algo raro para Outubro.
Pena é eu manter-me ainda em Portugal.

E vai ser uma descida algo brutal. Ainda esta semana os Alpes chegaram quase aos 30 ºC. 

Reparem:
Min 17 Max 27 em Viena dia 7 de Outubro
Min 0 Max 4 prevista para dia 14 de Outubro em Viena
É uma descida brutal!

No entanto, volta e meia Viena experiencia estas descidas de cerca de 20º quando uma massa polar chega. Desta vez são 23º de descida, este ano tive uma vez uma descida de 22º em Julho.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Out 2009 às 13:06)

irpsit disse:


> *Atenção pessoal!
> As previsões dão neve na cota de Viena, que tem cota 200 metros.
> Se assim for, vai ser dos nevões em Viena mais cedo das últimas décadas.*
> 
> ...




Para 5ª o Wundergroud dá aprevisão de neve a 20% e -3ºC de mínima!!!

UAU


----------



## rozzo (12 Out 2009 às 19:16)

É essa entrada está a ser até potente, e com muita convecção forte associada.
Por onde passa causa uma queda na ordem dos 10º num ápice, ainda há pouco vi a cidade de Roma cair dos 22º para os 12º num ápice!
O Outono a entrar cheio de pressa nessas zonas da Europa! 
Além de que a frente associada a esta mudança brusca é muito activa, com muitas trovoadas e chuva intensa!

Curiosa agora a possibilidade de neve em cotas baixas em vários locais do centro/este da Europa tão cedo.. Mas desconfio também que o GFS esteja a exagerar no quanto a oeste põe essa entrada, e que ela fique mais confinada a este parece-me mais realista...

Ainda assim estão previstas temperaturas mínimas muito abaixo da média em muitos sítios realmente!


----------



## Fernando (12 Out 2009 às 20:25)

Realmente as previsões são impressionantes para esta semana.

Vejam o meteograma para Bialystok, uma cidade no nordeste da Polónia, numa das zonas mais frias:

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=776069

É das zonas mais frias, mas não há memória de tanta neve em Outubro... Segundo me disseram, nas últimas décadas não há registos significativos de neve antes do início de Novembro...


----------



## irpsit (12 Out 2009 às 20:57)

Vamos a ver, o accuweather preve uns incriveis 2º de máxima para Quarta e queda de neve com acumulação, para Viena.

De momento estão 9º e amanha a máxima é só 7ºC...





rozzo disse:


> É essa entrada está a ser até potente, e com muita convecção forte associada.
> Por onde passa causa uma queda na ordem dos 10º num ápice, ainda há pouco vi a cidade de Roma cair dos 22º para os 12º num ápice!
> O Outono a entrar cheio de pressa nessas zonas da Europa!
> Além de que a frente associada a esta mudança brusca é muito activa, com muitas trovoadas e chuva intensa!
> ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2009 às 22:43)

Sequência de imagens de hoje em *Scuol*, tiradas do Hotel Belvedere na zona baixa da vila!

















*Localização:*






Esta zona é do mais lindo que alguma vez vi!


----------



## Veterano (12 Out 2009 às 22:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sequência de imagens de hoje em *Scuol*, tiradas do Hotel Belvedere na zona baixa da vila!
> 
> Esta zona é do mais lindo que alguma vez vi!



  Parece incrível, o Outono apenas começou, e já se regista queda de neve intensa em zonas em que isso só costuma acontecer em Novembro.

  Será que o nosso país também sentirá os efeitos dessa frente polar?


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2009 às 23:53)

Nestas últimas horas tem estado a nevar em Sarajevo. 





weatherOnline


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Out 2009 às 00:55)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sequência de imagens de hoje em *Scuol*, tiradas do Hotel Belvedere na zona baixa da vila!
> 
> Esta zona é do mais lindo que alguma vez vi!



Olá

Na 1ª foto começa por chover, certo?
Interessante esta passagem!

Apontando para uma vertente menos lógica, apesar da diferença na latitude ser um factor determinante ainda que não tão extrema, não deixamos de pensar no brutal contraste entre o tempo que lá se faz e aqui em igual período!


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2009 às 02:11)

Roma, 12 Out (Lusa) - Quatro pessoas morreram hoje, em Itália, devido ao mau tempo que fustigou o país com chuvas abundantes e ventos fortes.

Na região de Roma, uma jovem de 19 anos faleceu depois de a viatura onde se encontrava ter sido esmagada por uma árvore, enquanto um homem foi atingido fatalmente por um silo derrubado pelo vento.

Várias pessoas ficaram ainda feridas ao serem atingidas por árvores, que caíram com rajadas de vento, que atingiram os 90 quilómetros por hora, e causaram problemas na circulação automóvel.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Out 2009 às 21:08)

Notícia na Alemanhã: Auto-estrada com mega acidente devido ao nevão!

Peça RTL:

http://www.wetter.de/videos/index/index/playlist/wettervideos/seite/1/videoid/104471

Vejam o choque térmico em 3 dias!


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2009 às 21:47)

O acidente foi realmente :surprise!!!
E o nevão então nem se fala.schoking:

Em relação ao choque térmico, é natural numa massa de ar polar ou não? mEmo assim, não deixa de ser incrivelmente grande!


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2009 às 23:26)

O nevão fora de época até nem é só na Europa.
Também ocorre nos EUA.

Na Europa vejam as temperaturas actuais:
Viena 4º
Budapeste 5º
Bratislava 5º
Zurique 6º
Sarajevo 0º
Berlim 2º
Cracóvia 4º
Roma 9º

São dignas de Dezembro ou Janeiro!! 
Só para Viena, são previstos *3 dias seguidos de neve* (Quarta, Quinta e Sexta)!!

De qualquer modo, fora daquela entrada polar (por exemplo, Londres ou Paris) as temperaturas rondam os 10ºC



Pedro disse:


> O acidente foi realmente :surprise!!!
> E o nevão então nem se fala.schoking:
> 
> Em relação ao choque térmico, é natural numa massa de ar polar ou não? mEmo assim, não deixa de ser incrivelmente grande!


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2009 às 23:58)

http://austriantimes.at/news/General_News/2009-10-12/17147/Early_snow_records_set_to_be_broken

O INCRIVEL é que na Europa Central após os *recordes de calor de Outubro em 50 anos *(quase a chegarem aos 30ºC) agora há o *recorde histórico da neve mais cedo *nas cidades principais da Áustria.

O curioso é que este recorde já esteve perto de ter sido batido em 2006 e 2007 com neves no final de Outubro (pouco usual; normalmente só neva no início de Dezembro em Viena), agora surgem neves em meados de Outubro e com temperaturas surpreendentemente baixas. 2º de máxima é a previsão para amanhã e depois de amanhã para Viena.




> Austria’s provincial capitals are expected to see their earliest snowfalls in history today (Mon) as Arctic air sweeps the country.
> 
> Josef Haselhofer from Vienna’s Central Agency for Meteorology and Geodynamics (ZAMG) said today (Mon) Arctic air would probably result in the first snow cover in provincial capitals before 20 October in history and said Innsbruck, Salzburg and St. Pölten were likely to see snow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2009 às 02:51)

Algumas fotos pelo que vai na Alemanha 









Homem retira neve de seu carro nesta terça-feira (13) na cidade alemã de Spitzingsee, sul do país. (Foto: AFP) 





Neve cobre o monte Brocken. A meteorologia prevê mais nevascas e mais frio para os próximos dias. (Foto: AP)


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2009 às 16:42)

Nunca mais chega a neve cá a Bragança

Belas fotos invernais


----------



## cardu (14 Out 2009 às 20:45)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Desculpem o off topic mas neste momento estou a ver o jogo para qualificação mundial 2010 Polonia-Eslováquia e cai um grande nevão que deixa a relva branquinha!!!! 
e nós aqui só calor!!!!!


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2009 às 21:43)

Bielsko Biala - Polónia


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Acho na realidade incrível os extremos de temperatura que a Europa atravessou e atravessa nos últimos tempos: ou calores anormais, ou frio de neve! Que será feito do normal Outono?


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2009 às 22:13)

Veterano disse:


> Acho na realidade incrível os extremos de temperatura que a Europa atravessou e atravessa nos últimos tempos: ou calores anormais, ou frio de neve! Que será feito do normal Outono?



Se há estação em que essa variações súbitas de temperatura podem ser consideradas "normais" é o Outono.


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2009 às 22:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Se há estação em que essa variações súbitas de temperatura podem ser consideradas "normais" é o Outono.



  Certo, mas não por períodos de tempo tão prolongados. Ainda não deixei a camisa de manga curta ou a t-shirt, mesmo à noite foram raras as situações de vestir casaco.

  E pelo que observamos, a vaga de frio na Europa central está para durar vários dias.


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2009 às 22:22)

Lindíssimo, estas fotos 

Vi webcams em Viena (200m altitude) e por ser de noite, não consigo ver se tem neve. 
Vê-se fortes rajadas de vento nas árvores. O registro indicou rajadas de 80 kmh de norte (!), e temperatura que esteve entre os 3 e 6ºC, mas apenas chuva (que geralmente costuma ser gelada). 
Mas neva nos arredores da cidade.

Noutros locais da Alemanha, Polónia e Áustria nevou e muito.
A cota anda pelos 300m. A previsão dá continuação de neve por mais dois dias.

*Zurique conta com previsão de mínima bem negativa para amanhã, apenas uma semana depois de uma mínima quase tropical! * Mas chamo a atenção que apesar dos nevões a estas cotas e alturas do ano, serem históricos, estas mínimas não batem qualquer recorde (pois já ocorreram anteriormente).

E eu, residente em Viena, de férias nos 30 ºC de Portugal!



Dan disse:


> Bielsko Biala - Polónia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2009 às 22:30)

Boletim meteo TV3 (Catalunha):

http://www.tv3.cat/videos/1548859

Destaque para as nevadas na Polonia!


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2009 às 22:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Destaque para as nevadas na Polonia!



  Impressionante! São imagens mais próprias do Inverno e não de meados de Outubro, temos na Europa neste momento duas massas de ar enormes, uma polar, outra subtropical, como irão interagir?


----------



## Costa (14 Out 2009 às 22:54)

imagens do Polónia-Eslováquia de hoje


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2009 às 23:56)

Espectacular as fotografias do jogo: *Polónia-Eslováquia* 



irpsit disse:


> Lindíssimo, estas fotos
> 
> Vi webcams em Viena (200m altitude) e por ser de noite, não consigo ver se tem neve.
> Vê-se fortes rajadas de vento nas árvores. O registro indicou rajadas de 80 kmh de norte (!), e temperatura que esteve entre os 3 e 6ºC, mas apenas chuva (que geralmente costuma ser gelada).
> Mas neva nos arredores da cidade.



Dei uma olhadela às webcams de cidades como: Viena, Salzburgo, Innsburg, Praga e Cracóvia, ao final da tarde de hoje, e apenas nesta última cidade do sul da Polónia se via restos de neve numa das praças do centro da cidade.

No entanto, tanto em Salzburgo como em Innsburg, a cota de neve já andava baixa. As montanhas à volta já tinham alguma neve.

Na webcam da praça no centro de Cracóvia de que falava, dá a impressão de que está agora a nevar qualquer coisa. (Flocos de neve na luz dos holofotes):


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Out 2009 às 01:15)

É impressionante como uma vastíssima Europa sofre já as agruras
e tirita como se de Dezembro já se tratasse .






[/URL][/IMG]
( temperaturas hoje às 18 horas )

Outrossim também hoje  , mais um dia ,
em que noutros cantos Europeus foi dia
como de Julho ou Agosto ocorresse. E daqueles mais quentinhos.
Impressionante o contraste...


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2009 às 11:52)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



cardu disse:


> Desculpem o off topic mas neste momento estou a ver o jogo para qualificação mundial 2010 Polonia-Eslováquia e cai um grande nevão que deixa a relva branquinha!!!!
> e nós aqui só calor!!!!!




No record está um resumo do jogo onde se vê que esteve a nevar bem


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2009 às 12:21)

Cota e acumulação de neve prevista para hoje, às 12h00 UTC:


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2009 às 12:26)

*Europa Central: Mau tempo deixa milhares sem electricidade*






Milhares de pessoas estão sem electricidade na Polónia e na Ucrânia, por causa da vaga de mau tempo que está a assolar a Europa Central. A neve e o vento forte provocaram estragos nas linhas eléctricas e em geradores. 
Na Polónia há 700 mil pessoas sem energia e na Ucrânia o número de lares afectados ronda as dezenas de milhar. “A neve continua a cair e todas as nossas brigadas estão no terreno a tentar resolver a situação”, diz Katarzyna Burda-Mazurek , porta-voz da companhia eléctrica polaca PGE. Naquele país, ventos fortes e ondas provocaram estragos no porto de Sopot, na costa do Báltico, e várias famílias tiveram de ser evacuadas numa ilha fluvial ameaçada pela subida do nível das águas.
Os cortes de energia na Ucrânia interromperam o fornecimento de petróleo russo à Europa através do gasoduto de Druzhba. Os responsáveis de Kiev e de Moscovo acreditam que a normalidade sejam restabelecida nas próximas 24 horas.
Os Alpes austríacos, há 25 anos que não nevava tanto durante o mês de Outubro. Na região montanhosa à volta de Salzburgo já caíram cerca de 75 centímetros de neve.

Renascença


----------



## irpsit (15 Out 2009 às 14:17)

Se vires a webcam de Salburgo reparas que há neve em alguns telhados da cidade nesta manhã e nas montanhas à volta.
Em Viena e Praga, ainda só choveu (mas nevou nos arredores). Pode ser que até tenha nevado mas não tenha pegado, o que é muito frequentemente no início do Inverno.
A temperatura anda à volta dos 3-5 ºC mesmo em pleno meio-dia!



AnDré disse:


> Espectacular as fotografias do jogo: *Polónia-Eslováquia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N_Fig (15 Out 2009 às 17:00)

nimboestrato disse:


> É impressionante como uma vastíssima Europa sofre já as agruras
> e tirita como se de Dezembro já se tratasse .
> 
> 
> ...



Onde arranjaste essa imagem?


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2009 às 18:00)

Temporal no leste da Europa - Neve, vento e inundações. Reportagem em vídeo RTL, depois da publicidade:

Première offensive de la neige en Europe de l’est et notamment en Pologne


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Out 2009 às 18:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Onde arranjaste essa imagem?



http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Hangar/1720/home.htm

Incrível esta Europa neste Outubro...


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2009 às 20:03)

nimboestrato disse:


> http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Hangar/1720/home.htm
> 
> Incrível esta Europa neste Outubro...



MUito obrigado, mas qual é o tema do mapa?


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2009 às 23:16)

Gerofil disse:


> *Europa Central: Mau tempo deixa milhares sem electricidade*



É interessante verificar que como se nada fosse uma ISO de -5ºC passeia-se pela Europa de leste em meados de Outubro. Algo assim aqui por Portugal só de tempos a tempos e bem "puxada a ferros"


----------



## irpsit (16 Out 2009 às 00:12)

Uma colega minha disse-me que nevou intensamente durante a tarde em Viena. A temperatura ronda os 0 ºC e o vento faz a sensação térmica consideravelmente negativa.
Ou seja cota igual ou inferior a 160m.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2009 às 16:51)

Europa, um continente de enormes contrastes de estados de tempo em pleno mês de Outubro (C/ VÍDEO):

http://diario.iol.pt/internacional/mau-tempo-europa-neve-chuva-cheias-tvi24/1096016-4073.html


----------



## irpsit (19 Out 2009 às 12:53)

Esta madrugada as temperaturas andaram perto dos 0 ºC em muitas cidades europeias, como Milão, Paris, Frankfurt, Viena, Zurique...


----------



## irpsit (21 Out 2009 às 01:54)

Continua o frio na Europa Central. Sol / Nuvens.
Agora com as temperaturas mais a rondar os 5º, e a começar a subir até aos 10 ºC nas máximas. 
Pelo menos não é prevista neve/frio nas próximas duas semanas, ou seja até ao final do mês.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2009 às 01:15)

Olmedo de Camaces (Salamanca), 22 oct (EFE).- Un "tornado" ha destrozado alrededor de 300 árboles y ha levantado una docena de tejados, entre otros desperfectos, en el municipio salmantino de Olmedo de Camaces, ubicado en la comarca de Vitigudino. Según ha explicado hoy a EFE el alcalde de la localidad, Jesús Martín, "la situación que hemos vivido esta madrugada ha sido catastrófica", ya que "muchos de los tejados de viviendas y naves agrícolas han volado y, en alguno casos, piedras de más de 20 kilos han sido trasladadas por el fuerte viento hasta los propios tejados".
En el día de hoy, los 150 vecinos de este pueblo han ido poco a poco recuperando la normalidad, "aunque ya no podremos disfrutar nunca más de la sombra y la compañía que nos daban dos olmos negrillos en la Plaza Mayor del pueblo", ha asegurado el vecino de Olmedo de Camaces, Juan Francisco Arroyo. El "tornado", como han calificado los vecinos a todo lo ocurrido, ha arrancado de cuajo dos olmos "como más de 250 años de existencia", según el alcalde, que eran uno de los símbolos más preciados entre los vecinos del pueblo.
De hecho, estos dos árboles estaban catalogados como protegidos por Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Castilla y León, e incluso "cada año les aplicábamos un tratamiento que traíamos de Holanda para que no se murieran por la enfermedad de grafiosis". Tejados con las tejas movidas, piedras encima de ellos, las antenas partidas, paredes de piedras caídas y numerosos desperfectos forman parte del aspecto del casco urbano de Olmedo de Camaces. Además, encinas, robles, olivos y algunos frutales, "más de 300 árboles", según el alcalde, han sido rajados o partidos por el intenso viento de la madrugada.
El regidor, Jesús Martín, también ha denunciado que "todo lo ocurrido lo hemos puesto inmediatamente en conocimiento de la Subdelegación del Gobierno y, de momento, ningún agente de la Guardia Civil ha venido por el pueblo para ver lo sucedido". Muchos vecinos también se afanan desde primera hora para arreglar los desperfectos de los tejados, con el fin de no sufrir consecuencias mayores.
"Afortunadamente, ha ocurrido todo cuando la gente estaba de madrugada dentro de sus casas y no hay que lamentar daños personales, sólo materiales", ha concluido el alcalde.

ABC.es


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2009 às 01:18)

23 Ottobre 2009 ore 11:47: "Occhio" al ciclone tirrenico...

Il satellite questa mattina ci offre una panoramica estremamente suggestiva del vortice previsto e segnalato ieri su queste righe e oggi puntualmente presente al largo del Tirreno. La struttura, di dubbio contributo caldo entro il suo nucleo (quindi di possibile catalogazione quale "ciclone mediterraneo"), tenderà a venire destabilizzata dal suo successivo spostamento verso sud-est e dal suo prossimo transito sulla terraferma nei pressi della Calabria. La sua destinazione finale sarà dapprima lo Jonio nella giornata di sabato e infine il golfo Libico in quella di domenica.

MeteoLive.it


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2009 às 19:41)

Gerofil disse:


> 23 Ottobre 2009 ore 11:47: "Occhio" al ciclone tirrenico...
> 
> Il satellite questa mattina ci offre una panoramica estremamente suggestiva del vortice previsto e segnalato ieri su queste righe e oggi puntualmente presente al largo del Tirreno. La struttura, di dubbio contributo caldo entro il suo nucleo (quindi di possibile catalogazione quale "ciclone mediterraneo"), tenderà a venire destabilizzata dal suo successivo spostamento verso sud-est e dal suo prossimo transito sulla terraferma nei pressi della Calabria. La sua destinazione finale sarà dapprima lo Jonio nella giornata di sabato e infine il golfo Libico in quella di domenica.
> 
> MeteoLive.it







Inacreditável!!!!!
Bestial, mesmo muito bom, obrigado Gerofil pela partilha!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2009 às 11:10)

Fim de semana de mau tempo na Turquia; toda a orla do Mar Mediterrâneo, incluindo a ilha de Chipre, tem sido afectada por elevada actividade convectiva na última semana.

*Downpours, colder temperatures grip Turkey*

Sudden and sharp falls in temperatures accompanied by heavy downpours as well as snow across the country over the weekend decisively spelled out winter following mild temperatures throughout October. The turn in the weather has caused considerable damage in some cities and even casualties. On Sunday, three died while 14 others were seriously injured in a car crash in the city of Mersin. Authorities say the accident was caused by excessive rain and dangerously slippery roads.
Two people were found dead on Saturday due to carbon monoxide poisoning caused by exhaust from a coal-burning heater inside their home. The dead were identified as Adil Dalkıran (53) and Fatma Dalkıran (46). The couple was discovered lying motionless in the living room by their son Fatih Dalkıran (23), who had returned home from his night shift at a textile factory.
The first snow in Uludağ, a popular ski-resort in the city of Bursa, also fell on Sunday. The snow had reached a depth of 20 centimeters by noon, with meteorology officials saying they expected the snowfall to continue throughout the day. In Mardin’s Midyat district, basements in 13 homes and a hospital morgue were flooded. Municipal teams were working to help the flood victims, including the city’s deputy mayor, Metin Kutlu. Although there were no casualties in Midyat, the victims requested state aid, as most people keep their food for the winter -- such as grains and pickled foods -- in their basements.
On Saturday, residents of İstanbul, Trabzon, Giresun, Şanlıurfa, Kocaeli, Tekirdağ and Bingöl experienced weather-induced challenges on the roads due to uninterrupted torrential downpours, while snowfall in Erzurum caused trouble for drivers. A plane operated by Sun Express flying to Erzurum from İzmir had to return as the runway was rendered impossible to land on by a heavy snowfall. There was also snow on Saturday in higher altitudes in Kars, Erzincan and Ardahan. Temperatures were between 4 and 10 degrees Centigrade. In İstanbul, heavy rains took hold of the city throughout Saturday, causing flooding in some parts, particularly on the Anatolian side, most notably in the Sancaktepe, Pendik and Kartal districts. A part of the E-5 highway in the Kartal Cevizli area was briefly closed to traffic.
The northern city of Trabzon was also badly affected by heavy rains, with 70 businesses reporting flood damage. People stranded in the market area of Kadınlar Pazarı by floodwaters were rescued by municipal workers. There were no casualties in Trabzon. The facilities of the city’s soccer club, Trabzonspor, were also flooded, with two training halls and one locker room being declared unusable. Officials here also reported damage to the cafeteria, kitchen and storage rooms. In Giresun, the Tabaklar River overflowed its banks due to two days of incessant downpours. Alpaslan Street and roads leading to the Bulancak crossroads were closed to traffic.
In Şanlıurfa, a family of five was stranded in their house next to a creek due to heavy rain. State civilian defense teams rescued the family. Hundreds of homes and businesses were also flooded in Urfa on Saturday. A cemetery in the city’s Bozova district was inundated with floodwaters from a nearby river, dislodging two bodies from their graves. The bodies were reburied by local villagers; however, dozens of graves and headstones were badly damaged by the water. Nearly 70 houses, businesses and stables were damaged in Şanlıurfa on Saturday because of flooding. Floods also caused damage to homes and businesses in Kocaeli’s Kandıra district, as well as in the Saray district of Tekirdağ. Although winter now seems to have arrived, meteorology authorities say that temperatures are expected to go back up to seasonal norms by midweek. 

Today`s Zaman

*Bad weather system causes Cyprus flooding*

Torrential rain has caused extensive flooding in areas south of Nicosia, as a severe weather front arrived over Cyprus. Worst affected was the Alambra district, near the Limassol highway, 20 kilometres from Nicosia.
Several houses were flooded and the Fire Brigade rescued people who were in imminent danger of drowning. Most of them were trapped in cars which were washed away by torrents. A woman driving a car was saved by sheer luck, when her drifting vehicle was entangled in the roots of a big tree and she managed to climb on the car's roof and call for help. She was lifted to safety by firemen and members of the civil disaster squad.
Also in Alambra, lightning struck a house which caught fire and its occupants had to rush outside. The Fire Brigade said it answered over 100 calls to pump water out of houses and rescue trapped people in Alambra and the nearby communities of Dhali, Nisou and Ayia Varvara. The Mayor of Dhali said the area is still facing many problems despite the fact that the town has an effective anti-flood system. He added the rain was so intense that it caused flooding within half an hour.
The Nicosia-Limassol highway was closed for more than an hour because water covered the surface and several other roads in the area are still under water. 

The Famagusta Gazette Online


----------



## irpsit (3 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

Neste momento, Viena, Europa central, 0º e neva.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2009 às 21:27)

irpsit disse:


> Neste momento, Viena, Europa central, 0º e neva.



Amanhã ou assim podes colocar uma foto, sff?


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2009 às 11:01)

Está prevista chuva muito forte para as próximas horas na costa leste do Adriático: Croácia, Bósnia e Montenegro:


















Imagem actual de satélite:







As trovoadas já se fazem sentir:


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Nov 2009 às 19:14)

Aparentemente a *Itália* também não terá saído ilesa desta grande mancha branca! 
Ainda são tão recentes os efeitos das últimos temporais...


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2009 às 19:48)

Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24h:

1 	Kerkyra Airport (Greece) 	98.0 mm
2 	Dubrovnik / Cilipi (Croatia) 	90.0 mm
3 	Tivat (Serbia and Montenegro) 	88.0 mm
4 	Niksic (Serbia and Montenegro) 	85.0 mm
5 	Palermo / Punta Raisi (Italy) 	78.0 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Nov 2009 às 19:58)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24h:
> 
> 1 	Kerkyra Airport (Greece) 	98.0 mm
> 2 	Dubrovnik / Cilipi (Croatia) 	90.0 mm
> ...



Os valores são alarmantes e se houver continuidade sobretudo em zonas de montanha, não tardam notícias de derrocadas, acessos cortados e as inacessibilidades que daí resultam para situações de emergência.


----------



## irpsit (6 Nov 2009 às 20:07)

*Viena 4º chuva* (algo moderada provocada pela aquela massa do adriático)
Hoje: todo o dia tempo muito cinzento e frio, 3-6º.
Ontem: nevoeiro 2-5º

Já nevou dois dias em Outubro, resta esperar pela próxima vez.
É improvável amanhã, já que a massa vem do sudoeste (e por esta altura só costuma nevar com circulação de norte ou de leste)


----------



## Veterano (6 Nov 2009 às 21:51)

Estive dias 3 e 4 de Novembro na região de Verona (Itália), com tempo agradável, já nevava nos Alpes acima dos 1.000 metros, mínimas de 5º e máximas de 16º, na altitude  de cerca de 400 metros.


----------



## irpsit (7 Nov 2009 às 06:51)

Há contudo uma diferença de climas! O norte de Itália é bem mais quente que a Áustria. Assim como é igualmente a Europa mais próxima do mar do Norte, ou do Atlântico.

Neste altura do ano (a partir de Outubro), o tempo frio encontra-se sempre algures entre Zurique, Frankfurt, Viena e para o leste da Europa. E sempre cinzento, com nuvens baixas. As temperaturas não costumam subir acima dos 6-7º. Somente sobem aos 10-15º se ocorrer algum fenómeno de vento Föhn.



Veterano disse:


> Estive dias 3 e 4 de Novembro na região de Verona (Itália), com tempo agradável, já nevava nos Alpes acima dos 1.000 metros, mínimas de 5º e máximas de 16º, na altitude  de cerca de 400 metros.


----------



## irpsit (8 Nov 2009 às 18:27)

Houve uma considerável subida das temperaturas aqui em Viena.
Depois dos primeiros dias de Novembro à volta dos 2-5º, hoje a temperatura subiu até aos 10º. 
Está muito interessante a depressão situada na Itália!

À tarde também começou a chover, e tornou-se uma noita chuvosa; sigo com 7º. Resumo:
Dia 1 encoberto 3º
Dia 2 encoberto 6º
Dia 3 chuva/neve 4º
Dia 4 encoberto 3º
Dia 5 encoberto 5º 
Dia 6 neblina/chuva 6º
Dia 7 encoberto 8º
Dia 8 chuva 10º


----------



## Minho (9 Nov 2009 às 21:40)

Nevões interessantes este fim-de-semana na vizinha Espanha, com maior incidência no sistema Cantábrico e Pirenéus.





















Retiradas do forum Meteored.com


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2009 às 00:11)

Belas fotos nevadas de Espanha


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Nov 2009 às 00:46)

Grandes registos deste início invernoso!
Que estranha acumulação na 1ª no que apenas se vê neste RS.
A 2ª lindíssima...


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2009 às 01:21)

Grande recolha, Minho!



joseoliveira disse:


> Grandes registos deste início invernoso!
> Que estranha acumulação na 1ª no que apenas se vê neste RS.



Provavelmente é uma Davis! E as Davis são mesmo assim!
Tão boas, tão boas que não deixam escapar floco de neve que seja. No fim, quando a temperatura subir, contabilizam toda a precipitação que caiu.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Nov 2009 às 01:35)

AnDré disse:


> Grande recolha, Minho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh, que grande batota! 
Se for para compensar os prováveis valores baixos de precipitação por lá até é aceitável!


----------



## irpsit (10 Nov 2009 às 17:11)

Sigo em Viena, com 4º, Chuva (fria) contínua
Min 6º, Max 8º

A ver se vamos chegar hoje à água-neve...


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 17:30)

Alguns vídeos do temporal de mar na costa norte espanhola filmado no Domingo passado



> Este video es un avance del temporal vivido en el cantábrico el 8 de noviembre del 2009.El potente flujo de vientos del NW genero olas que en las boyas de aguas profundas superaron los 10 metros.Seguramente las que estamos viendo en este video son entorno a los 6 metros.A destacar que si el viento llega a ser del norte y la marea viva otra cosa muy distinta hubiesemos visto sobre todo el que os lo cuenta.Espero que lo disfruteis y que sepais que es solo una muestra pero tengo mucho mas material que iré subiendo.




(c) http://josecalvo.net/



(c) http://josecalvo.net/


(c) http://josecalvo.net/


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Nov 2009 às 18:08)

A primeira coisa que pensei:
Meu rico carrinho! 

Há já algum tempo que não via cenas destas. Incrível... 
A última (muito semelhante) observei no Magoito no último Inverno, também numa tarde de Domingo, a norte do Farol junto às falésias mais elevadas.


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

brutal


----------



## iceworld (11 Nov 2009 às 00:56)

Espectacular!!
A pressão da água é tanta que no 2º vídeo ao segundo 53 se vê água a sair dos esgotos que ficam no meio da estrada.

Pessoalmente acho estes dias de mar revolto dos espectáculos naturais mais bonitos.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Nov 2009 às 01:16)

iceworld disse:


> Espectacular!!
> A pressão da água é tanta que no 2º vídeo ao segundo 53 se vê água a sair dos esgotos que ficam no meio da estrada.



Já que referes isso, não sei se notaste penso que também nesse momento ou em frames muito próximas (1º vídeo), também se vê o que parece ser uma pequena e estreita falha no asfalto talvez de 1m de comprimento e de onde ascende água do mar empurrada pela violenta pressão das ondas o que mostra que aquela "varanda" sobre o mar está assente numa base rochosa não totalmente compacta.


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2009 às 02:50)

Os videos mostram bem a força estrondosa do mar em furia

Espectacular mas aterrador


----------



## irpsit (11 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

Brutais, as imagens!!
Os níveis do mar sobem, o mar cada vez mais próximo das habitações, e claro, estes espectáculo são cada vez mais frequentes.


Sigo em Viena, com somente 5º durante todo o dia, dia chuvoso e ventoso.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2009 às 17:13)

irpsit disse:


> Brutais, as imagens!!
> Os níveis do mar sobem, o mar cada vez mais próximo das habitações, e claro, estes espectáculo são cada vez mais frequentes.
> 
> 
> Sigo em Viena, com somente 5º durante todo o dia, dia chuvoso e ventoso.



Não sei se terá a ver com a subida das águas, mas sim com o vento e ondulação fortes.


----------



## irpsit (13 Nov 2009 às 17:02)

Sim, Pedro, a tempestade tem claro a ver com o vento e ondulação e maré alta.
Porém quem vive junto ao mar, observa que a cada ano o mar parece avançar lentamente em direcção à costa, e as praias desaparecerem.
Talvez seja a erosão causada pelos humanos (e certamente nalguns locais), ou a subida dos níveis do mar, não sei qual.

Sigo em Viena, 10 ºC, e após dia soalheiro. Lá se foi o frio.



Pedro disse:


> Não sei se terá a ver com a subida das águas, mas sim com o vento e ondulação fortes.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2009 às 22:23)

Dados impressionantes chegam de Foruns Espanhois da vizinha Galiza!

Aeródromo de Rozas: *332.31 mm/h* às 22:11 locais
Ladeira: *156,6 km/h* Rajada Máxima


"Terra de choiva" dizem eles! E vento!

Amanhã haverá dados oficiais!


----------



## irpsit (14 Nov 2009 às 09:24)

O primeiro dado parece brutal mas depende de quanto tempo choveu. Se fossem só 2 minutos seriam 1 cm!



Flaviense21 disse:


> Dados impressionantes chegam de Foruns Espanhois da vizinha Galiza!
> 
> Aeródromo de Rozas: *332.31 mm/h* às 22:11 locais
> Ladeira: *156,6 km/h* Rajada Máxima
> ...


----------



## irpsit (14 Nov 2009 às 13:39)

Sigo em Viena, dia frio e nevoeiro, Minima *6º*, a Máxima ainda só vai em *8º*
Um pouco um ar de neve, pressão 1015 mb, humidade 98%.

Noto que as previsões estão constantemente erradas desde há um mês, o tempo está sempre mais frio (bem mais) e cinzento do que as previsões vão apontando!


----------



## Liliana15 (14 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

Fantástico

A força do mar é incrível....


----------



## irpsit (15 Nov 2009 às 15:15)

Dia espectacular hoje em Viena!
A máxima esteve em 15.5 ºC e o céu limpo a pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento de sudoeste seco (Foehn).

É o efeito brutal do *vento Foehn*, o vento de sudoeste que aqueceu desde uma máxima de ontem de 8º até a uma máxima hoje muito superior e um tempo seco. As precipitações ficam retidas nos Alpes.

Resumo últimos dias:
10 chuva 5-8ºC
11 chuva 6-7ºC
12 sol/nublado 6-11ºC
13 sol/nublado 6-12ºC
14 encoberto 6-8ºC
15 sol/nuvens altas 8-15ºC


----------



## irpsit (19 Nov 2009 às 06:36)

Resumo últimos dias (bem se nota o efeito da jet stream a norte!)
Temperaturas bem acima do normal.

15- céu pouco nublado, 8-15ºC
16- chuvisco, 10-13ºC
17- encoberto, 9-12ºC
18- nublado/abertas 10-14ºC
19- amanhecer limpo e 9ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2009 às 13:11)

> *Cheias de "dimensão bíblica" em Inglaterra após chuva sem precedentes*
> 
> Choveu em 24 horas o que era previsto em todo o mês de Novembro causando cheias de grande dimensão no norte de Inglaterra. Um agente da polícia está desaparecido após o colapso de uma ponte. Centenas de pessoas foram evacuadas durante a noite por barcos e helicópteros.
> 
> ...


Fonte: Jornal de Noticias



Para a próxima semana, a previsão de muita chuva naquela região mantém-se, assim como um pouco por toda a Europa Ocidental.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2009 às 13:20)

"As autoridades britânicas já assumiram que se tratou de uma queda de precipitação sem precedentes, que ocorre uma vez em milhares de anos, e o primeiro-ministro Gordon Brown manifestou-se solidário com todos os afectados. "A situação é muito séria", declarou Hilary Benn, ministro do ambiente, à televisão BBC."

 

Nos no 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 também choveu o mês de Novembro todo, não é algo assim tão extraordinário para que se afirme que ocorre uma vez em milhares de anos.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2009 às 13:36)

Por curiosidade, qual foi a quantidade de precipitação que caiu neste dia? Já procurei mas ainda não consegui encontrar dados...


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2009 às 13:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> "As autoridades britânicas já assumiram que se tratou de uma queda de precipitação sem precedentes, que ocorre uma vez em milhares de anos, e o primeiro-ministro Gordon Brown manifestou-se solidário com todos os afectados. "A situação é muito séria", declarou Hilary Benn, ministro do ambiente, à televisão BBC."
> 
> 
> 
> Nos no 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 também choveu o mês de Novembro todo, não é algo assim tão extraordinário para que se afirme que ocorre uma vez em milhares de anos.





ecobcg disse:


> Por curiosidade, qual foi a quantidade de precipitação que caiu neste dia? Já procurei mas ainda não consegui encontrar dados...



Mais de 250mm em 24h.

telegraph.co.uk

Não esquecer de que estamos a falar de localidades com um relevo praticamente plano a cotas inferiores a 200m. Ou seja, de difícil escoamento de água.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2009 às 13:56)

*Record de precipitação no Reino Unido: 314,4 mm em 24 horas*

Há registo de 314,4 mm de precipitação em 24 horas na estação de Seawaite Farm. A informação consta no site abaixo, onde se faz o acompanhamento da situação das cheias na Grã-Bretanha, minuto a minuto:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/weather/article6925068.ece

Algumas reportagens em VÍDEO


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2009 às 14:51)

Mais algumas imagens:





















Fonte: BBC News


Vídeos:

 Stranded man speaks from Cockermouth
 Cumbria floods: Body found in hunt for policeman


----------



## irpsit (20 Nov 2009 às 16:01)

Imagens brutais!
Continuam os fenómenos extremos!
A frente fria não parecia nada doutro mundo!

Enquanto isso na Europa central, continuo com ar invulgarmente quente e um "verão de S. Martinho", ontem registou-se uma máxima de 17º em Viena, e outros locais dos Alpes chegaram a ultrapassar os 20ºC!

Hoje tempo mais fresco, min 6ºC máx 10ºC, céu pouco nublado. 
Agora sigo com 6ºC e nevoeiro!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2009 às 18:27)

AnDré disse:


> Mais de 250mm em 24h.
> 
> telegraph.co.uk
> 
> Não esquecer de que estamos a falar de localidades com um relevo praticamente plano a cotas inferiores a 200m. Ou seja, de difícil escoamento de água.



Nem acho muito para o país que é, o problema foi a concentração em pouco tempo. Possivelmente tudo isto se deveu ao facto da orografia ser quase sempre plana em toda a Inglaterra tal como tu referis-te.


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

Na Irlanda também tem estado com muitos problemas e amanhã regressa a chuva

Estradas encerradas neste momento por causa de inundações:





http://www.aaroadwatch.ie/map/map.asp?ID=4



> *Defence Forces step up deployment*
> 
> The Defence Forces now have approx 175 troops, 24 vehicles, four flat-bottomed boats and well over 10,000 sandbags deployed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2009 às 17:27)

Quando se diz que é um evento que tem um período de retorno de 1000 anos isso não significa que não possa acontecer amanhã ou daqui a um mês ou daqui a 2000 anos. São conceitos usados na análise de riscos, hidrologia ou sismologia por exemplo, em que se calcula a probabilidade de um evento excepcional suceder novamente no mesmo local em x anos. 
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Período_de_retorno

Mas neste caso não sei se de facto é disso que falaram ou foi apenas uma afirmação de circunstância.


Nota preliminar do Met Office:



> *Recent heavy rain over north-west Britain*
> 20 November 2009
> 
> The last few days has seen heavy rain affecting parts of north-west Britain. This was caused by an Atlantic weather front becoming almost stationary across Northern Ireland, Cumbria and south-west Scotland.
> ...





Algumas explicações para o que se passou, que tem a ver também com o que se passou em Portugal no último evento, uma pluma de humidade tropical que subiu bastante de latitude, a nós passava a sul dos Açores, desta vez passava mais a norte, que aqui foi bem menos severo porque não tivemos as depressões cavadas próximas a interagir com mais virulência com a humidade disponível.



> *Atmospheric river of moisture targets Britain and Ireland*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (21 Nov 2009 às 21:04)

É impressionante como a massa de ar quente é sugada.

Vince, esse tipo imagens satélite não existem para visualiação gratuita?


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2009 às 21:23)

Um deles tens, parcialmente, não exactamente o que está no post que não deve ser público:

Total Precipitable Water (MIMIC-TPW)
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/tpw2/natl/main.html

O outro é não, é um composto do americano GOES-12 e do europeu Meteosat-9, sendo que este último só tem 4 frames/dia públicos.


----------



## Lousano (21 Nov 2009 às 21:36)

Obrigado.

E por acaso este composto até mostra a fase mais activa da frente que atingiu a margem sul do Tejo.


----------



## irpsit (22 Nov 2009 às 05:18)

Sigo em Viena, tempo encoberto e nevoeiro, *4ºC*.
Pressão continua alta acima dos 1020mb, e a humidade relativa quase 100%.
Os últimos dias tem sido bastante assim, repetitivos.


----------



## irpsit (22 Nov 2009 às 10:50)

Já é meio-dia e a temperatura não passa dos *5ºC*, e continua nevoeiro cerrado.

O que mais me aborrece é haverem previsões para uma máxima de 13ºC e depois termos uma máxima de apenas 5ºC. 
E já é o terceiro dia consecutivo que isto acontece. 
Chamem-lhe a tendência *aquecimento global*.


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2009 às 19:13)

E de novo as temperaturas dispararam para os valores realmente fora do comum para esta época do ano, neste local.
Sigo com *14º* à hora do jantar em dia nublado e ventoso (oeste).

Em vários locais da Áustria as temperaturas têm chegado sistematicamente aos 20ºC, nos últimos dias! É simplesmente inacreditável, quando nesta altura  a temperatura normal deveria ser de 4ºC.
Excepto o dia 22, em que as temperaturas ficaram-se pelos 5ºC como é normal, todos os restantes dias registaram temperaturas a chegar aos 15ºC.
Isto é um espanto andar sem casaco!

Novembro vai ser à vontade uns 6 ºC acima da normal.
Será que 2009 vai ser um Inverno sem neve na Europa Central como foi 2007?
*
Meus amigos, posso-vos dizer que o ano de 2009, na Áustria, teve quase todos os meses com temperatura bem acima da normal climática!!*


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2009 às 20:00)

irpsit disse:


> E de novo as temperaturas dispararam para os valores realmente fora do comum para esta época do ano, neste local.
> Sigo com *14º* à hora do jantar em dia nublado e ventoso (oeste).



É realmente um espanto, ainda mais pelo facto de estarmos sob o efeito de massas de ar frio relativamente seco e com fortes amplitudes! *10.8ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Nov 2009 às 01:39)

irpsit disse:


> E de novo as temperaturas dispararam para os valores realmente fora do comum para esta época do ano, neste local.
> Sigo com *14º* à hora do jantar em dia nublado e ventoso (oeste).........



E assim irá continuar muito Oeste e Sudoeste por mais de muita Europa.
A Europa que nesta altura costuma ter já todos os frios,
a Europa longe do Oceano a Oeste  que começa a tiritar logo no Outono,
essa Europa , ainda  vai ter que esperar.
O oeste é tão forte







[/URL][/IMG]

( é vê-lo na sua máxima robustez nas ilhas britânicas)

...E  este actual  oeste em mais de meia Europa é  vasto
e não dá ainda sinais de querer abrandar.
Para esses lados e para vasta área circundante  ,
 a  (de ) Oeste,  nada de novo.
O frio pode esperar...


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2009 às 06:53)

Resumo dos ultimos dias:

Anteontem: chuvisco/abertas, Min 9, Max 15
Ontem: céu limpo, Min 11, Max 16
Hoje: encoberto, Min 6

Ontem, em pleno dia de sol, sem vento e temperatura agradável, fiz o que nunca tinha feito: estar em pleno final de Novembro, na Europa central, em tronco nu a apanhar sol!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2009 às 13:01)

A entrada de uma massa de ar polar marítima muito instável, que se segue após a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, está a deixar bastante actividade convectiva desde ontem à noite, com muitas descargas eléctricas que afectam o sul da Grã-Bretanha, o nordeste da França e o litoral da Bélgica, Holanda e Dinamarca.

ImapWeather


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Nov 2009 às 06:21)

Grande uniformidade das temperaturas actuais na Europa.






[/URL][/IMG]

À meia-noite de hoje , o frio que por esta altura do ano é já
frequente em vasta Europa Setentrional e Continental continua arredio.
Desde os Países Bálticos ao sul da Escandinávia, passando pela Alemanha,
Polónia , Países Baixos e muita Europa do Sul, tudo continua "bem ameno" para um Outono que por enquanto, é mais falado pelas chuvas do que pelos frios...
Por enquanto...


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2009 às 12:27)

Está a cair um valente nevão nas encostas Sul dos Alpes.

Ainda ontem de manhã não havia sinal de neve a baixo dos 2000m.

Hoje está assim:

St. Moritz, Suíça, 1822m





Saas Fee, Suíça, 1798m





Pfelders, Itália, 1622m





Simplon, Suíça, 1476m





Klosters, Suíça, 1124m






Previsão de neve acumulada (Desde as 0h de hoje às 12h de manhã)


----------



## blood4 (30 Nov 2009 às 21:29)

boas pessoal
so queria fazer uma pergunta
aquilo que aconteceu no reino unido de chuva superior a 250 mm em 24 horas em Portugal isso é impossivel nao é?xD


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2009 às 22:07)

blood4 disse:


> boas pessoal
> so queria fazer uma pergunta
> aquilo que aconteceu no reino unido de chuva superior a 250 mm em 24 horas em Portugal isso é impossivel nao é?xD



Não só não é impossível como já tivemos registos superiores a esse. 
Por exemplo o valor de 572,9mm no dia 17 de Novembro de 1960 em Guilhofrei.


----------



## blood4 (30 Nov 2009 às 22:13)

Dan disse:


> Não só não é impossível como já tivemos registos superiores a esse.
> Por exemplo o valor de 572,9mm no dia 17 de Novembro de 1960 em Guilhofrei.



pois mas sabes como é
isso eram os velhos tempos
nesses tempos sim era chover axerio
agora se chover um dia inteiro é milagre dos milagres
sinceramente ate ja mete nojo
antes eram semanas a chiver seguidos 
so gostava que voltassem os velhos tempos :S


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2009 às 23:07)

Anomalias esta semana na Europa:



Realmente uma semana muito amena na Europa Central.


----------



## blood4 (30 Nov 2009 às 23:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Anomalias esta semana na Europa:
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente uma semana muito amena na Europa Central.



sim eu tenho reparado e realmente temperaturas muito amenas e neve nem velas na europa
ha alguma explicaçao para isso?
ou vao dar as desculpas do aquecimento global?lol


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2009 às 01:09)

blood4 disse:


> sim eu tenho reparado e realmente temperaturas muito amenas e neve nem velas na europa
> ha alguma explicaçao para isso?
> ou vao dar as desculpas do aquecimento global?lol



Tem estado uma corrente de oeste continua no continente europeu.
A consequência disso, são as chuvas generalizadas na Europa ocidental, e o impedimento de massas de ar frio provenientes do norte ou da sibéria.
Assim, o tempo na Europa tem permanecido ameno, quando nesta altura do ano já é normal haver um friozinho no leste.

A tendência de tempo ameno na Europa do leste, para a época, é à partida para continuar.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2009 às 01:18)

Cheias em Veneza a fazer as delicias aos turistas.
A água subiu 1,3m acima do normal na maré cheia.























Fonte: Diário de Noticias


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Dez 2009 às 02:34)

Já vi isto outras vezes e continuo a achar este cenário surreal...
Talvez até exista o turismo de pés molhados em Veneza! 

Contudo há ainda um pormenor que ficou pelo caminho e que simplesmente ao longo do tempo esqueci de completar. 
Estando o Adriático ligado ao Mediterrâneo, quanto a marés, deste último apenas tenho a noção e a informação de que são bastante imperceptíveis ou com uma amplitude muito pouco significativa, tendo eu próprio verificado isso aqui ao lado em vários pontos da costa, excepto em situações de surgimento de massas de água mais volumosas como resultado de condições associadas a depressões mais vigorosas. 

Será esta uma das explicações possíveis para esta subida das águas em Veneza?


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

VÍDEO: Veneza inundada devido ao mau tempo


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2009 às 13:27)

joseoliveira disse:


> Já vi isto outras vezes e continuo a achar este cenário surreal...
> Talvez até exista o turismo de pés molhados em Veneza!
> 
> Contudo há ainda um pormenor que ficou pelo caminho e que simplesmente ao longo do tempo esqueci de completar.
> ...



Veneza é uma ilha sobre água, não no mar Adriático, mas numa lagoa - A Lacuna Veneta. Essa lagoa é que tem ligação depois com o mar Adriático.

Em dias de temporal, e devido à ondulação e vento forte, a água da lagoa fica impedida que chegar ao mar Adriático, e por isso o nível médio da água da lagoa aumenta, e Veneza que está no meio da lagoa, fica submersa.

Já quando o Adriático está tranquilo durante muito tempo e a água estagna na Lacuna Veneta, Veneza torna-se um lugar bastante poluído. Os canais chegam mesmo a ter um cheiro pestilento, e uma cor que mais parecem esgotos. 


Veneza


----------



## blood4 (1 Dez 2009 às 13:53)

AnDré disse:


> Tem estado uma corrente de oeste continua no continente europeu.
> A consequência disso, são as chuvas generalizadas na Europa ocidental, e o impedimento de massas de ar frio provenientes do norte ou da sibéria.
> Assim, o tempo na Europa tem permanecido ameno, quando nesta altura do ano já é normal haver um friozinho no leste.
> 
> A tendência de tempo ameno na Europa do leste, para a época, é à partida para continuar.



humm obrigada
isso é um bocado preocupante
nao se sabe quando as temperaturas vao descer?
abraç


----------



## fredj.mor (1 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: (II) Temperatura Mínima em Dezembro de 2009*



Dan disse:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum
> Praga, cidade de que gostei muito e ainda mais com neve
> 
> Depois pode passar por este tópico para uma apresentação mais completa:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121-97.html



Obrigado Dan. De facto sou novo em Praga, novo neste sitio, mas tenho-o acompanhado há muito tempo. Mas só agora decidi registar-me. Gosto bastante do sitio.

Já agora por Praga registam-se uns 3 graus com chuva fraca. 
Não está muito frio, mas está a mudar o tempo por aqui, quero dizer, Novembro foi um mês de não muito frio em Praga. Houve dias que as temperaturas foram aos 20. Sol quente. Mas houve outros dias mais frios, mas no geral nada de muito frio.

Li também algures que chuvia mais no Norte do país em alguns locais, que no leste da Europa. Posso confirmar que sim. Mas isso é normal, pois Portugal fica bem mais perto do mar. Já agora, aqui em Praga quase não choveu em Novembro. Muitos dias nublados, mas chuva muito poucos dias. Já Dezembro, parece que começou com chuva. Vamos ver se vai durar.

Como está o tempo por Marco de Canaveses, alguém sabe? Pergunto, porque nnão dá para confiar nos serviços metereológicos, quer portugueses ou estrangeiros. Dão sempre a informação errada. 


Praha (2 de Dezembro) 

Máx - 6º
Min - 2º


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2009 às 00:22)

*Re: (II) Temperatura Mínima em Dezembro de 2009*



fredj.mor disse:


> Obrigado Dan. De facto sou novo em Praga, novo neste sitio, mas tenho-o acompanhado há muito tempo. Mas só agora decidi registar-me. Gosto bastante do sitio.
> 
> Já agora por Praga registam-se uns 3 graus com chuva fraca.
> Não está muito frio, mas está a mudar o tempo por aqui, quero dizer, Novembro foi um mês de não muito frio em Praga. Houve dias que as temperaturas foram aos 20. Sol quente. Mas houve outros dias mais frios, mas no geral nada de muito frio.
> ...



Bem-vindo fredj.mor!

Acho que qualquer dia vou precisar da tua ajuda, para me dares algumas dicas de Praga!
Tenho estado a acompanhar o tempo aí, e não tem sido mesmo nada frio.
Espero que para o final do mês caía aí um nevão! 

Quanto ao tempo em Marco de Canaveses, a julgar pelos relatos dos membros do litoral Norte, e pelos registos das Estações do IM na região, o dia foi de chuva constante que continua.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2009 às 00:25)

blood4 disse:


> humm obrigada
> isso é um bocado preocupante
> nao se sabe quando as temperaturas vao descer?
> abraç



Para os próximos 7 dias, a tendência é de temperaturas acima do normal.
Depois, é esperar para ver.
No entanto a tendência é para depois refrescar, para temperaturas próximas do normal para a época.


----------



## blood4 (2 Dez 2009 às 00:44)

AnDré disse:


> Para os próximos 7 dias, a tendência é de temperaturas acima do normal.
> Depois, é esperar para ver.
> No entanto a tendência é para depois refrescar, para temperaturas próximas do normal para a época.



incrivel
toda a europa está com anomalias
espero bem que a situação melhore para depois desses 7 dias
obrigada abraç


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Dez 2009 às 01:09)

AnDré disse:


> Veneza é uma ilha sobre água, não no mar Adriático, mas numa lagoa - A Lacuna Veneta. Essa lagoa é que tem ligação depois com o mar Adriático.
> 
> Em dias de temporal, e devido à ondulação e vento forte, a água da lagoa fica impedida que chegar ao mar Adriático, e por isso o nível médio da água da lagoa aumenta, e Veneza que está no meio da lagoa, fica submersa.
> 
> Já quando o Adriático está tranquilo durante muito tempo e a água estagna na Lacuna Veneta, Veneza torna-se um lugar bastante poluído. Os canais chegam mesmo a ter um cheiro pestilento, e uma cor que mais parecem esgotos.



olá_

Portanto, seria regular o escoamento das águas da laguna (também alimentada por alguns rios que nela desaguam, contribuindo para o seu enchimento) se a ondulação (já no Mar Adriático) não fosse forte e desta forma contrariasse o fluxo destas águas pelo canal de ligação.

É isto que se passa?

Quanto ao cheiro pestilento e a cor da água nessas circunstâncias, também já me contaram e dizem que é de fugir!


----------



## irpsit (7 Dez 2009 às 09:32)

Em Viena, continuam temperaturas acima da média (como aliás foi quase todo o ano de 2009). Nem sequer falo do Novembro, com temperaturas que chegarem perto dos 20ºC. A Primavera tb nem se fala, o verão foi igualmente acima da média (para meu bel prazer) e o Outono tem sido o mesmo.

No entanto, agora a temperatura já está mais próxima do normal. Mas neve nem vê-la! *A média nesta altura é de -1 a 4ºC (2ºC), pois eu vou tendo mais entre 1 a 14ºC, cerca de 6ºC médios, ou seja um desvio de 4ºC!!!* É triste ir aos mercados de Natal, sem a neve habitual....

Resumo dos últimos dias:

Sábado: chuvisco/abertas 6-12ºC
Domingo: muito nublado 4-10ºC
Segunda: muito nublado 12-14ºC
Terça: chuva fraca 5-6ºC
Quarta: sol/abertas 4-9ºC
Quinta: nevoeiro 1-3ºC
Sexta: nevoeiro 3-4ºC
Sábado: pouco nublado 3-7ºC
Domingo: muito nublado 2-3ºC
Segunda (hoje): encoberto 3-5º


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2009 às 13:21)

irpsit disse:


> No entanto, agora a temperatura já está mais próxima do normal. Mas neve nem vê-la! *A média nesta altura é de -1 a 4ºC (2ºC), pois eu vou tendo mais entre 1 a 14ºC, cerca de 6ºC médios, ou seja um desvio de 4ºC!!!* É triste ir aos mercados de Natal, sem a neve habitual....



Sim, a temperatura nos últimos dias tem estado bem acima do normal aí.
Mas Outubro até foi fresco/frio.
No que diz respeito ao ano, esse vai globalmente quente.






Quanto ao Natal sem neve, é de facto triste, principalmente numa região habituada a isso.
Mas ainda faltam alguns dias para o Natal, e pode ser que o cenário mude.


----------



## irpsit (7 Dez 2009 às 16:04)

Obrigado pelos teus excelentes gráficos, André.

Em Outubro apenas as últimas duas semanas foram efectivamente frias, com o recorde do nevão mais precoce na cidade, de sempre. Já o início teve temperaturas muito elevadas, chegando aos 28ºC, apenas uns dias antes do nevão histórico, o que também constitui outro recorde histórico (em 50 anos). Foi um Outubro soberbo metereologicamente!

De resto, o gráfico retrata claramente o ano aqui. Uma vaga de frio em Janeiro até aos -9ºC, que diga-se, é uma situação perfeitamente normal para Viena. Também histórico foi o nevão de final de Fevereiro em quantidade acumulada (mas isso não tem nada a ver com temperatura, pois Fevereiro é um mês frio aqui). Depois, todos os meses foram superiores à média (excepção do Janeiro e Outubro), e especialmente o Abril que foi um autêntico "verão" (repara no desvio de +7ºC durante duas semanas) e teve cerca de 25 dias de céu limpo, que é algo realmente invulgar cá, nessa altura do ano.

Também o Setembro e o Novembro (a situação de que tenho falado) foram bastante acima da média; o verão também teve muito mais convexão que o normal. E claro pude gabar-me de ter apanhado alguns dias de sol em tronco nu em Novembro, devido as máximas próximas dos 20ºC. E agora um Dezembro sem aquilo que é típico: a neve. 

Só espero que não seja mais um 2007 (ano em que praticamente não nevou).
2009 tem sido um ano cheio de recordes.





AnDré disse:


> Sim, a temperatura nos últimos dias tem estado bem acima do normal aí.
> Mas Outubro até foi fresco/frio.
> No que diz respeito ao ano, esse vai globalmente quente.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (8 Dez 2009 às 18:17)

Sigo em Viena: hoje finalmente um dia chuvoso, mínima 3ºC, máxima 6ºC.

Neve ainda nem vê-la, mas felizmente as previsões apontam para *uma verdadeira vaga de frio polar a partir deste Sábado*. O anticiclone vai estabelecer-se na Escandinávia e permanecer até antes do Natal. Por volta de dia 14-18 Dezembro, as entradas de frio poderão em teoria dar neves a cotas baixas em Portugal, e nevões na Europa Central. 


Uma run a dia 14 coloca toda a Europa e toda a costa do Atlântico à cota zero até ao norte de Portugal!!!
E colocam temperaturas na ordem dos -3/-6ºC para Viena na próxima semana!


----------



## iceworld (8 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo em Viena: hoje finalmente um dia chuvoso, mínima 3ºC, máxima 6ºC.
> 
> Neve ainda nem vê-la, mas felizmente as previsões apontam para *uma verdadeira vaga de frio polar a partir deste Sábado*. O anticiclone vai estabelecer-se na Escandinávia e permanecer até antes do Natal. Por volta de dia 14-18 Dezembro, as entradas de frio poderão em teoria dar neves a cotas baixas em Portugal, e nevões na Europa Central.
> 
> ...



Caso para dizer: Diverte-te  e claro envia umas  para o pessoal se roer de inveja.


----------



## FTerroso (9 Dez 2009 às 12:41)

Aqui para França as previsoes sao de neve ao nivel do mar em quase todo o pais na proxima semana.

Vamos aguardar


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2009 às 15:46)

Enquanto ainda não vem a vaga polar, a chuva vai continuando. Muita chuva fraca mas contínua caí desde ontem, sem parar.
Em Viena sigo com *6º*, após mínima de *4º*.

No entanto, na maioria do país, só nestes dois dias caiu cerca de 20-40 cm de nova neve, enterrando de branco muitas das pequenas cidades dos Alpes.
As temperaturas até estão superiores à época, mas a precipitação que caiu foi abundante.
A cota anda nos 600m, mas está lentamente a baixar.

Depois de sexta, as previsões indicam que fique durante dias e dias ao nível do mar! A previsão é verdadeiramente estrondosa!


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2009 às 18:31)

A chuva parou. A pressão subiu notoriamente ao longo do dia.
Apesar de anoitecer, a temperatura sobe. Sigo com *7.1 ºC*.
Assim já não deve haver hipótese de neve amanhã.


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

irpsit disse:


> A chuva parou. A pressão subiu notoriamente ao longo do dia.
> Apesar de anoitecer, a temperatura sobe. Sigo com *7.1 ºC*.
> Assim já não deve haver hipótese de neve amanhã.



Não te preocupes que neve deves ver, eu ficava mais preocupado com o gelo que deve ser bastante, a vaga de frio parece ser muito intensa


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

Sigo com céu nublado, e 7.6ºC (continua a subir).
A depressão que puxava os ventos de NE desde ontem, deslocou-se agora para a Croácia/Grécia, e a crista do anticiclone começa a chegar cá.
Talvez sexta, a temperatura tenha a tal queda abrupta...


----------



## FTerroso (10 Dez 2009 às 11:53)

Meu Deus!!

As previsoes sao desastrosas!!

Tou indo para Chamonix semana que vem dia 20 e a previsao é de -20º!!!!


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2009 às 13:24)

Vai se compondo tudo para um bom cenário de neve em variadas zonas da Europa

144 horas


----------



## irpsit (10 Dez 2009 às 18:56)

Aqui na Europa Central, ainda continua o fluxo de oeste.
Portanto, apesar de nevar e bem nos Alpes, em Viena as temperaturas ainda vão elevadas. Ontem, dia de chuva mínima 4º máxima 7ºC

Hoje, fez sol matinal mas a noite já vai de novo chuvosa.
Mínima de *6.7ºC*, Máxima *10.7ºC*, e sigo com *7.5ºC*
Hoje foi até o dia mais quente de Dezembro.

Os modelos indicam que amanhã o vento já comece a rodar para NO, no sábado para N, e domingo traz finalmente o ar siberiano com os ventos de NE/E. Até que ponto o ar chega a Portugal ou não, ou se leva humidade, é outra questão!

Um *CONVITE *para o pessoal:
Qual a temperatura mais baixa que apostam que Viena (cidade) vai ter?
A) -1ºC a -3ºC
B) -4ºC a -5ºC
C) -6ºC a -7ºC
D) -8ºC a -9ºC
E) -10ºC ou menos

A maioria dos modelos prevê -7ºC.
Eu estou pessimista e aposto nos -5ºC.


----------



## iceworld (10 Dez 2009 às 20:24)

voto na D de


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

-10


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2009 às 05:08)

Sigo em Viena, continua a chover. A mínima matinal está em *7.1ºC*. Desce muito lentamente! 
Segundo a previsão vai descer para os 5ºC à tarde, 2ºC à noite, e 0ºC amanhã, e -4ºC no domingo, e sempre a descer ao longo dos dias! Parece um pouco surreal. Mas tendo em conta que a temperatura está a descer cerca de 0.3º por hora, lá vamos chegar! 
Estou à espera que a neve comece algures nas próximas horas, mas preciso que a temperatura desça uns seis graus.


----------



## FTerroso (11 Dez 2009 às 09:56)

Tb ja comecei a sentir a queda na temperatura.

Aqui em clermont amanheceu com 5 graus e neblina. A tendencia é descer ainda mais a temperatura.

A semana promete!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2009 às 10:47)

*Inondation et chutes de neige en Grèce : 5 morts*

De fortes pluies en plaine et d'importantes chutes de neige en altitude ont affectés la Grèce. De nombreuses inondations se sont produites dans le Nord et le centre du pays. En tout, 5 personnes ont trouvé la mort dans cet événement.
Un berger de 70 ans s'est noyé après avoir été emporté par un torrent, près de la ville de Volos (centre). Son frère qui avait tenté de lui porter secours a également été découvert mort, ainsi qu'une autre personne dans une région avoisinante. Quatre Albanais bloqués par une tempête de neige dans la préfecture de Florina (nord) avaient été récupérés à la suite d'une opération de secours d'équipes d'urgence.
Un bateau transportant 27 migrants clandestins parti des côtes turques a chaviré vendredi au large de l'île de Leros, en mer Egée, ont indiqué les gardes-côtes. Un homme s'est noyé et une femme est portée disparue dans ce naufrage.

CATastrophes NATurelles


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 15:53)

irpsit disse:


> Aqui na Europa Central, ainda continua o fluxo de oeste.
> Portanto, apesar de nevar e bem nos Alpes, em Viena as temperaturas ainda vão elevadas. Ontem, dia de chuva mínima 4º máxima 7ºC
> 
> Hoje, fez sol matinal mas a noite já vai de novo chuvosa.
> ...



Voto E).


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

É uma desilusão. Ainda sigo, após máxima de *8.3ºC*, com *6.0 ºC*, .
A esta hora a temperatura já devia estar bem mais baixa!!!
As previsões davam uma noite com 1-3ºC.

Mas de qualquer modo, a este ritmo, irá amanhecer amanhã com temperaturas perto dos zero e neve/água-neve. Continua sempre a chover e o vento já sopra com mais alguma intensidade e frio, moderado de N/NO. *A cota anda nos 600m*. Segundo os modelos a cota chegará aos 200m de Viena às 4h da madrugada.

Mas afirmo sem dúvidas: a massa siberiana AINDA não chegou à Europa Central. Está a entrar um fluxo de norte, a julgar pelo satélite, pela Polónia e Dinamarca. Mas não se vê nada a vir do leste, onde está o frio mais brutal.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2009 às 18:48)

Quase todos os dias deste Outono tem sido assim em quase todo o Mar Mediterrâneo (Oriental). 






*DESCARGAS ELÉCTRICAS*


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2009 às 19:08)

Sigo com temperatura à volta dos 4-5ºC... temperatura ainda preguiçosa a descer... algumas pingas e já se sente mais algum frio (mas n muito!)

Agora provavelmente não vai cair grande precipitação até começar a neve.

Tenho dois termómetros: um marca ~4ºC (mercúrio), outro 5.8ºC (sensor).
Vamos a ver quando começa a neve, para verificar a precisão dos meus dois termómetros!
Alguém familiar com estas discrepâncias?

Ps. Ambos estao colocados no mesmo local, suspensos, abaixo da janela voltada a NO, que fica no segundo andar.


----------



## FTerroso (11 Dez 2009 às 19:20)

Muito frio aqui: Bem enevoado e marcando 4º.


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

Fixe! Tb sigo com 4º, vento moderado de norte, e chuvisco.
A este ritmo chego em breve à água-neve...



FTerroso disse:


> Muito frio aqui: Bem enevoado e marcando 4º.


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2009 às 07:52)

Ontem: Chuva,Min *6.7ºC* Max *8.3ºC*
Hoje: Céu encoberto, Min *4.0ºC*, sigo com *4.4ºC*

Para já as previsões erraram exageradamente, as temperaturas continuam acima da média, não vejo qualquer vaga de frio, nem floco de neve...


----------



## FTerroso (12 Dez 2009 às 11:45)

Acabou de começar a nevar aqui.


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2009 às 13:12)

Eheh, e aqui também começou a nevar.
Mas são só flocos ligeiros.

O estranho é os termómetros estarem entre os 3 e 5ºC.
Vento moderado e algo gelado de Norte.
A sensação térmica é certamente baixa (-4ºC).


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 13:41)

irpsit disse:


> Eheh, e aqui também começou a nevar.
> Mas são só flocos ligeiros.
> 
> O estranho é os termómetros estarem entre os 3 e 5ºC.
> ...



Neve com 5ºC?! Nunca tinha ouvido tal, mas de qualquer maneira aproveita.


----------



## FTerroso (12 Dez 2009 às 15:29)

Aqui estou com 1° e nevou pouco mesmo mas vendo pelo meteociel aproxima daqui alguma precipitaçao que esta vindo do leste.


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

Eu desconfio que o meu sensor recentemente colocado, está a reportar valores ligeiramente altos. Sigo com 4.2ºC (sensor) mas a temperatura oficial é 2/3 ºC.
De qualquer modo, de vez em quando caem alguns flocos e a temperatura persiste nestes valores. 

E a previsão dava 0ºC de máxima para hoje... muito exagerada sim.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

irpsit disse:


> Eu desconfio que o meu sensor recentemente colocado, está a reportar valores ligeiramente altos. Sigo com 4.2ºC (sensor) mas a temperatura oficial é 2/3 ºC.
> De qualquer modo, de vez em quando caem alguns flocos e a temperatura persiste nestes valores.
> 
> E a previsão dava 0ºC de máxima para hoje... muito exagerada sim.



Vejo que vocês aí podem confiar nas previsões.


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2009 às 21:57)

Eheh, descubri que tenho o sensor, que adquiri recentemente com um erro de calibração, e portanto tem um desvio de 2ºC de temperatura (confirmado em vários locais dentro de casa).
Vou reportar só os dados do meu outro termómetro.

O dia foi muito nublado, com vento sempre moderado de norte. Foram caindo alguns flocos ao longo do dia. Foi o primeiro dia de frio após 4 dias amenos e sempre a chover.
Min *2ºC*, Max *3ºC*, Sigo com *1ºC* e céu encoberto

As previsões continuam embriagantes. Apontam para 5 negativos esta noite, e 12 negativos de mínima lá para o meio da semana em Viena (www.wetter.at), e cerca de 20 negativos nos Alpes.


----------



## irpsit (13 Dez 2009 às 07:06)

Sigo em Viena com *-1.0ºC*, e céu encoberto e neva um pouco.
A tendêndia é para a temperatura continuar a descer lentamente como se não existissem máximas... e os rios congelarem.

Vejam as runs especulares que colocam mínimas de -17ºC para aqui, daqui por uns dias (isso seria um recorde histórico). Até agora, tem sido tudo previsões exageradas, mas quem sabe.
Só é pena ir passar o Natal a Portugal.


----------



## psm (13 Dez 2009 às 07:59)

Espectaculo que está neste momento no deslocamento desta massa de ar frio nos niveis altos da atmosfera, e que se pode ver nesta sequencia do EUMESAT  do vapor de agua aos +-4500 de altura.


http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/IMAGERY/WV062/BW/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## irpsit (13 Dez 2009 às 08:32)

Começou a festa, já neva com mais intensidade, belos flocos, e a temperatura perto dos -2ºC, são 9h30 da manhã e parece que a temperatura vai continuar a descer... Vou sair lá para fora (cheio de roupas claro)


----------



## FTerroso (13 Dez 2009 às 10:16)

Aqui tb sigo com neve e -3º de temperatura.


----------



## irpsit (13 Dez 2009 às 12:10)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos de neve, muito esporadicamente.
Mínima de -1.2ºC, Máxima 0.3ºC, Sigo com -0.5ºC.
Não acumula muito na cidade, mas na periferia já acumulou 1cm.


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2009 às 12:59)

Belas fotos *irpsit*

Esperemos que na quarta-feira eu possa tirar também uma fotos nevadas aqui por Bragança


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 13:30)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com aguaceiros fracos de neve, muito esporadicamente.
> Mínima de -1.2ºC, Máxima 0.3ºC, Sigo com -0.5ºC.
> Não acumula muito na cidade, mas na periferia já acumulou 1cm.



A acumulação é apenas superficial mas já dá para ver o belo cenário que seria se a mesma fosse bem acentuada.


----------



## irpsit (13 Dez 2009 às 14:01)

Sigo com -1.2ºC. Recomeçou a nevar (mas fraco).
Pode ser que venha com mais intensidade...


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 19:29)

Depois de tempos e tempos com uma anomalia bem positiva, eis que as coisas finalmente mudam de cor na Europa.
As previsões apontam para anomalia negativa das temperaturas.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

AnDré disse:


> Depois de tempos e tempos com uma anomalia bem positiva, eis que as coisas finalmente mudam de cor na Europa.
> As previsões apontam para anomalia negativa das temperaturas.



Já é tempo dele, não é?


----------



## FTerroso (13 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Por aqui a neve caiu desde as 08:00 da manha e so parou agora. A neve foi fraca mas suficiente para cobrir carros e telhados.


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2009 às 07:57)

Uma manhã fria por quase toda a Europa.

Neve em Madrid e -20ºC em Moscovo.
Mon 14 Dec 07:00 GMT








WeatherOnline


----------



## FTerroso (14 Dez 2009 às 10:45)

Caiu muita neve hoje aqui de manha.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Dez 2009 às 11:12)

Pela 1ª vez neste Outono/Inverno o frio a chegar também à Europa Ocidental






[/URL][/IMG]

Hoje às 6  UTC , era democrático o frio dos Urales ao flanco sudoeste
Europeu. Já não era sem tempo...


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2009 às 11:35)

Segundo o seguimento da Meteored neva neste momento à cota 0 nos arredores de Donostia-San Sebastian, havendo acumulações a cotas próximas de 200m. Na Comunitat Valenciana a cota anda também muito baixa, e com grandes quantidades, mais de 20 cm, e ainda irá baixar mais segundo as previsões e nos arredores de Madrid também já nevou sem acumulação.


----------



## irpsit (14 Dez 2009 às 11:59)

Já sigo com -2ºC após -1.5ºC de máxima. A mínima foi -3ºC, e o céu agora está a limpar um pouco. Vento moderado de norte, agora mais forte e gelado. Pode ser que faça descer mais as temperaturas.

E *atenção*, aquela humidade no Mediterrâneo pode em provocar nevões nos próximos dias, no Sul de França, Áustria, e também em Portugal/Espanha, a cotas baixas!!!
Vai ser curioso ver o que acontece com o choque do ar que vêm de norte e de leste, com este ar no Mediterrâneo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

David sf disse:


> Segundo o seguimento da Meteored neva neste momento à cota 0 nos arredores de Donostia-San Sebastian, havendo acumulações a cotas próximas de 200m. Na Comunitat Valenciana a cota anda também muito baixa, e com grandes quantidades, mais de 20 cm, e ainda irá baixar mais segundo as previsões e nos arredores de Madrid também já nevou sem acumulação.



Já zonas do centro e do leste espanhol que ficaram caóticas, devido à neve. 



> *España, bajo un temporal siberiano de frío y nieve*
> 
> Gran parte de España se vio hoy inmersa en un temporal de frío siberiano que dejó fuertes nevadas en cotas bajas y obligó al cierre de carreteras en algunas partes del país.
> 
> ...


Fonte


----------



## irpsit (14 Dez 2009 às 19:32)

Boas a todas.
Acabei de vir lá de fora, dos mercados de Natal.

*A cidade está com um ar gelado*, sigo com *-4ºC* (embora algumas zonas de Viena já marcam -6ºC)!! Sim, e às 20h é uma temperatura bem fresca!

Min *-4ºC*, Max *-2ºC*, Céu pouco nublado
Pergunto que mínima vou atingir!


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Dez 2009 às 19:55)

irpsit disse:


> Min *-4ºC*, Max *-2ºC*, Céu pouco nublado
> Pergunto que mínima vou atingir!



Bem a amplitude é quase nula mas daí a só teres valores negativos...

É de facto incrível, porque não tenho a noção real do que isso é...


----------



## FTerroso (14 Dez 2009 às 21:47)

Bem hoje aqui nao passou dos 0°.

Amanha o Meteo France da a minima de -5° e maxima de -1°. Ta um frio espantoso!

Quanto a neve, aqui ela volta ao fim do dia de quinta-feira e na sexta-feira toda com boa quantidade.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 21:51)

FTerroso disse:


> Bem hoje aqui nao passou dos 0°.
> 
> Amanha o Meteo France da a minima de -5° e maxima de -1°. Ta um frio espantoso!
> 
> Quanto a neve, aqui ela volta ao fim do dia de quinta-feira e na sexta-feira toda com boa quantidade.




E aqui as pessoas apanham mínimas de 3ºC ou 4ºC e já tá tudo congelado...


----------



## irpsit (15 Dez 2009 às 07:28)

Registei uma mínima -5ºC aqui. No entanto, na periferia da cidade as temperaturas chegaram até aos -8ºC. Céu encoberto.

Se não fossem as nuvens, as temperaturas ainda desciam mais...
Várias cidades na Áustria chegaram aos -10ºC, e uma chegou inclusivé aos -16ºC!


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2009 às 10:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2009*

Aquilo branco nos Picos de Europa, Pirinéus e interior de Espanha é neve?


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2009 às 11:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2009*



frederico disse:


> Aquilo branco nos Picos de Europa, Pirinéus e interior de Espanha é neve?



Sim, é neve.

O SE espanhol levou um bom nevão.

Uma webcam da zona histórica de Cuenca, onde se vê bem a presença da neve:

http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/1240349114-Weather-Cuenca-Plaza-Mayor-Cuenca


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 11:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2009*



frederico disse:


> Aquilo branco nos Picos de Europa, Pirinéus e interior de Espanha é neve?





Brutal!!!


----------



## irpsit (15 Dez 2009 às 18:38)

*Muito frio em Viena!*
Min *-5ºC*, Max *0ºC*, sigo com *-3ºC*
Os lagos já estão a congelar e em breve seguir-se-á o Danúbio.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 20:34)

Frederico, puseste colaste o link directo da imagem de satélite que usaste, e agora ela já não mostra aquilo que referias na altura, porque está sempre a actualizar.

Deve-se sempre, fazer o upload das imagens, para que estas não actualizem. 

De qualquer forma, a imagem que o Frederico tinha mostrado de manhã era a seguinte:






Mais algumas, tiradas do MODIS:


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2009 às 07:52)

Por aqui sigo, com -2.7ºC, alguns flocos a cair e céu encoberto e tempo bem frio.

Resumo dos últimos dias:
Sábado: neve fraca, Min 1.7, Max 3.2
Domingo: neve fraca, Min -1.3, Max 0.3
Segunda: céu nublado, Min -4.2, Max -1.5
Terça: céu pouco nublado, Min -4.5, Max 0.0

EDIT: é agora meio da manhã, e nevou com mais intensidade. Deu cerca de 0.5cm de acumulação. Infelizmente não há grande massa de nuvens nas imagens de satélite para dar um nevão maior.
Sigo ainda com -2.5ºC e a máxima não deve andar longe.


----------



## FTerroso (16 Dez 2009 às 12:09)

Aqui sigo com -2°. Acordei as 6hs e estava -5°

Desde a mannha cedo cai neve bem fraca. A previsao é que se intensifique amanha e sexta-feira.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

Hoje também vai nevando por Londres ...


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2009 às 20:06)

Por aqui sigo com *-3.5ºC*. A máxima foi de *-2.2ºC*.

Nevou todo o dia, mais intenso de manhã. Depois passou a "chuvisco" de neve, e agora só caem uns flocos isolados e pôs-se nevoeiro. Acumulação: 0.5 cm. Foi uma nevada bem fraquinha!

As ruas continuam brancas e agora está tudo coberto com o chamado "gelo negro", pois o sal não consegue derreter com o frio que está.  
Ao final da tarde, era como se as ruas tivessem cobertas por geada!

Aqui vão algumas fotos; não tive tempo de tirar nenhuma à tarde quando o cenário ficou mais bonito.





















Envio só umas imagens do maior nevão do ano passado, em final de Fevereiro (20-30 cm) só para terem a ideia da diferença, e do Danúbio congelado! Desculpem o offtopic!!!

Mas amanhã coloco as fotos do rio que começou ontem a congelar!
O cenário já está a ficar semelhante...




































*Nota*: vejam as previsões do Accuweather. Adoro!
http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|AT|AU009|VIENNA&metric=1


----------



## Lightning (16 Dez 2009 às 21:41)

A estação de Pian Rosa, na Itália, regista às 22:00 hora local cerca de -16,4ºC. 

Também ao lado a estação de Grand-Saint-Bernard regista à mesma hora cerca de -15,9ºC.

  

MUITO frio pela Europa... BRUTAL...


----------



## Lightning (16 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

Samedam (SW) (no mesmo mapa) com -22ºC às 23:00 hora local.


----------



## FTerroso (17 Dez 2009 às 06:32)

07:31, e esta -7°!!

Congelante meeesmo!


----------



## irpsit (17 Dez 2009 às 08:17)

Tu tens uma sorte com essas temperaturas e a neve!
Aqui em Viena, sigo com -3.5ºC de manhã e céu encoberto.



FTerroso disse:


> 07:31, e esta -7°!!
> 
> Congelante meeesmo!


----------



## irpsit (17 Dez 2009 às 13:18)

Após a mínima de -4ºC, a máxima foi -2ºC e já sigo de novo com -3.3ºC.
Mais uma bela nevada hoje de manhã, tudo branquinho, acumulação 2cm.


----------



## Lousano (17 Dez 2009 às 14:41)

irpsit disse:


> Após a mínima de -4ºC, a máxima foi -2ºC e já sigo de novo com -3.3ºC.



Pelo menos não se constipam com a diferença térmica ao longo do dia.


----------



## irpsit (17 Dez 2009 às 15:32)

Pudera, com a neve a cair há mais de 24 horas e céu sempre encoberto, a temperatura não varia muito ao longo do dia, e curiosamente sobe um pouco de manhã para depois descer bem mais a meio da tarde.

Ontem dizia "até já estou habituado ao frio", mas hoje mesmo com roupa térmica debaixo da roupa, e sempre com luvas, cascol e gorro, está um ar gelado, mais notório do que ontem. 
Mas o frio aguenta-se bem. Nao tem estado vento.

Sigo com *-4ºC* e é meio da tarde. 
Continua a nevar e está a baixar uma leve neblina.



Lousano disse:


> Pelo menos não se constipam com a diferença térmica ao longo do dia.


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2009 às 15:57)

Lightning disse:


> Samedam (SW) (no mesmo mapa) com -22ºC às 23:00 hora local.



Trata-se de um vale a 1708m de altitude, no meio dos Grisons Suíços.
É uma região de forte inversões térmicas, e essa é a estação que regista sempre das temperaturas mais baixas da Suíça. 

A média das mínimas em Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro são respectivamente: -16,1ºC, -18,0ºC e -17,2ºC.
Mesmo em Julho, o mês mais quente, a média das mínimas é 3,0ºC.


----------



## irpsit (17 Dez 2009 às 17:28)

Sigo com quase *-5ºC*, neva um pouco, e está muito frio.
Sensação térmica de *-14ºC*!

Vai custar sair lá para fora!


----------



## FTerroso (17 Dez 2009 às 17:50)

Ta nevando bastante agora aqui. Sigo com -1°.


----------



## jPdF (17 Dez 2009 às 21:14)

Este ano a estação Inverno chega mais uns dias mais cedo ao continente Europeu:





Não há país continental que não seja brindado com neve nos próximos 3 dias...


----------



## Zoelae (17 Dez 2009 às 21:20)

Burgos (Espanha) estava com com 9º negativos às 19h  

Vejam: 




By zoelae


Fonte: AEMET


----------



## FTerroso (17 Dez 2009 às 21:48)

Cai uma neve estrondosa por aqui. Mais da metade da França esta em alerta laranja devido a neve!


----------



## iceworld (17 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

Vamos lá a dar ao dedo para comparar com as do ano passado.


----------



## irpsit (18 Dez 2009 às 05:18)

Sigo com *-6ºC*, embora algumas estações na cidade marquem -10ºC. 

Nem quero imaginar as temperaturas e cotas de neve nas montanhas e mais a norte.
Está a ser um início de Inverno *memorável *na Europa!!!



Aqui vai uma fotografia tirada com esta temperatura; as ruas estão cobertas de gelo e neve. 
Excepto nas ruas e passeios por onde o limpa-neves passa, a acumulação já passa os 5cm.


----------



## FTerroso (18 Dez 2009 às 07:47)

Segue minha contribuiçao


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2009 às 07:57)

Fotos muito boas: As cidades ficam sempre muito bonitas com neve


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2009 às 15:21)

Ontem, a neve no interior norte da Península.




fonte


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Dez 2009 às 18:21)

FTerroso disse:


> Segue minha contribuiçao



E é uma excelente contribuição, ainda mais na época em que estamos a entrar e dá sempre um toque muito especial...


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2009 às 18:59)

Belas fotos *FTerroso* e *Irpsit*


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Com a excepção do litoral Oeste e sul  da Ibéria, sul da Itália e Grécia,
a Europa segue gelada...






[/URL][/IMG]

( temperaturas hoje às 12 UTC) ( e no mapa não são visíveis  os registos da
congelada Rússia)

E ainda não se vislumbram alterações significativas deste Inverno 
que este ano apareceu pela Europa, com todo o vigor...


----------



## filipept (18 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

Estive a ver as noticias nos canais Ingleses (eurobird/astra2) e caiu muita neve mesmo por lá. Ainda é esperada mais para este fim-de-semana. Aliás, grande parte da Europa está debaixo neve.

edit: À pouco, na CNN, vi que era esperada uma tempestade de neve em Washington (e grande parte dos USA), das maiores dos ultimos anos. Para ir acompanhando... na respectiva secção claro.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2009 às 20:20)

*Neve e caos na Grã-Bretanha*

Vídeo

Nevascas em várias partes da Grã-Bretanha tornaram difícil a ida ao trabalho nesta sexta-feira. Muita gente teve que enfrentar até 20 centímetros de neve no caminho. Mais de 200 pessoas passaram a noite em engarrafamentos em rodovias na região de Kent.
Pela manhã, centenas de escolas não abriram e muitas crianças começaram as férias de fim de ano um dia mais cedo. O principal aeroporto de Londres, Heathrow, alertou que os voos estão sujeitos a atrasos e cancelamentos, enquanto o aeroporto de Gatwick chegou a fechar as pistas por causa do mau tempo. As viagens de trem também foram afetadas e a previsão é de mais neve antes do fim de semana.
No norte do país, o pior ainda está por vir, mas os meteorologistas dizem que não há garantia de que os flocos continuem a cair até o natal.

A Idéia


----------



## FTerroso (19 Dez 2009 às 03:19)

Sao 04:17 e estao incriveis -11°!!!!

Nunca peguei temperatura tao baixa na minha vida!


Neste momento tou saindo rumo a Genebra e Chamonix e confesso que estou preocupado com a neve  e o gelo na estrada. Estamos com alerta laranja por aqui devido a isso.


----------



## J.S. (19 Dez 2009 às 08:36)

*Agora: -18,4 C na Deelen KNMI, Holanda*

Esta verdadeira frio, mas não e um record. O record de decembro e -24,4 C.
O KNMI espera um dia muito frio com tmaximas de -5 C, mas acho no leste do pais -7 ou -8 esta mais provavel. Amanhã neve, mas aqui tambem chuva. 10 cm de neve, mas não vale muito proque a chuva vai "comer" a neve...Mas vamos a ver, temos inverno aqui desde 10 mars (mais ou menos). Para 80% do pais um natal branco esta quase certo...
A situação aqui, no Middelburg: 2 cm de neve e -9 C.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2009 às 10:45)

Do norte de Espanha a Moscovo, há neve praticamente em todo o lado.






Os Balcãs estão agora a encher-se dela.


----------



## irpsit (19 Dez 2009 às 11:36)

Meus caros, foi uma noite fantástica.
Saí de Viena  e apanhei voo em Bratislava com temperaturas a rondar os -6ºC a -9ºC, e céu encoberto e 3 cm de neve acumulada nas cidades.

Depois aterrei em Itália, Milão, com um intenso nevão e a pista do aeroporto coberta por 10cm de neve!!!! Parecia a Rússia!

Tal como dizes, vi a Europa coberta de branco desde o leste, até Itália, França e Espanha, até à fronteira. Chego ao Porto, está literalmente quente para mim (4ºC), um sol fantástico e a geada é insignificamente pequena.

Pena que Viena vá esta noite para os -10ºC, e 10cm de acumulação e eu não estarei lá.



PS: muitos voos estão atrasados 1-4 horas e alguns cancelados.



AnDré disse:


> Do norte de Espanha a Moscovo, há neve praticamente em todo o lado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2009 às 13:20)

*Europa debaixo de neve e frio*

O mau tempo está a atingir a Europa. De Londres a Belgrado, os fortes nevões estão a causar problemas no trânsito, no tráfego aéreo e o encerramento de serviços. Em Espanha, há zonas em que os termómetros podem chegar aos 20 graus negativos.

Neve, gelo e muito frio. E o pior ainda está para vir. A próxima madrugada, de sábado para domingo, pode trazer temperaturas de 20 graus negativos nos pontos mais altos de Espanha. Em Madrid, já coberta de neve, os termómetros podem descer até aos 6 graus abaixo de zero. Há estradas bloqueadas e várias províncias em alerta.

Também Londres acordou debaixo de um manto branco. E com a neve os problemas. Atrasos, serviços encerrados e complicações no trânsito. Há atrasos e cancelamentos de voos nos principais aeroportos. Gatwick é o mais afectado.

Em Paris, já depois da Torre Effeil ter sido encerrada, a neve continuou a cair e 900 pessoas ficaram retidas nos aeroportos. Nas ruas os transportes públicos andam com mais de uma hora de atraso.

Na Bélgica, dezenas de voos foram cancelados, tal como na Suíça e na Alemanha, onde as temperaturas chegaram aos 15 graus negativos.

Mais a Leste, na Roménia, na Sérvia e na Ucrânia dezenas de pessoas ficaram retidas nos carros sem conseguirem avançar nas estradas. Há cortes de energia e vários serviços encerrados.

SIC


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2009 às 18:20)

Esta manhã. 




Muita neve em Espanha, mas em Portugal quase não há nada.

Fonte


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

Nevão em Florença.





Mais fotos aqui.


----------



## Hawk (19 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

irpsit disse:


> Meus caros, foi uma noite fantástica.
> Saí de Viena  e apanhei voo em Bratislava com temperaturas a rondar os -6ºC a -9ºC, e céu encoberto e 3 cm de neve acumulada nas cidades.
> 
> Depois aterrei em Itália, Milão, com um intenso nevão e a pista do aeroporto coberta por 10cm de neve!!!! Parecia a Rússia!
> ...





Estou a morar a 5 Km do Aeroporto de Malpensa, em Milão, e também vivi de perto este nevão. Vivi 6 anos na Covilhã onde, de tempos a tempos, caía alguma neve mas nunca pegava. Ontem estranhei a forma rápida como a neve começou a acumular nas estradas sem que estivesse a cair com muita intensidade. Resultado, um cenário lindíssimo. E hoje, no centro de Milão, ainda havia neve. O Natal ganha outro encanto...mas os perigos aumentam.


----------



## David sf (20 Dez 2009 às 08:41)

A cidade espanhola de Burgos registou esta noite uns incríveis -17 graus.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

Ainda uma imagem de satélite de ontem do Reino Unido, em que se nota perfeitamente a neve em redor de Londres.








Hoje de manhã:

Península Ibérica:






Alpes


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 13:12)

Imagens brutais!
Nunca pensei que o centro de Itália pudesse ver nevões deste calibre.

Inverno fantástico, com tudo branco às latitudes acima do norte de Espanha e Itália.



Dan disse:


> Nevão em Florença.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 13:14)

Também deve estar um belo nevão na Escócia, e na Holanda.
Em Viena, onde infelizmente não estou, estão* -10ºC* ao meio-dia!!!

É a temperatura mais baixa dos últimos anos, creio...


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 14:44)

*Frio causa 15 mortos na Polónia, neve condiciona tráfego na Holanda*



> Varsóvia, 20 Dez (Lusa) - Quinze pessoas morreram de frio no sábado na Polónia, onde as temperaturas desceram para 20 graus negativos, enquanto na Holanda, França e Bélgica o mau estado do tempo está a condicionar os tráfegos aéreo e ferroviário.
> 
> "Estas mortes elevam para 47 pessoas o balanço de vítimas deste Inverno desde o início do mês", informou Grazyna Puchalska, porta-voz da polícia polaca, especificando que a maioria das vítimas são pessoas sem abrigo ou sob influência de álcool.
> 
> A polícia de Varsóvia está a patrulhar lugares frequentados pelos sem-abrigo, nomeadamente parques e jardins públicos onde estes costumam encontrar-se, para os levar para centros de acolhimento posto à sua disposição.


Fonte


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 16:50)

Apesar de não estar em Viena, dizem-me que está lá muito frio, mesmo muito gelado. A temperatura oficial é de -12ºC neste momento (meio da tarde).
A neve levou ao corte da maioria dos transportes públicos de manhã, mas agora limpou e a temperatura continua em queda.
É simplesmente incrivel. E tenho pena de ter falhado este recorde.


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Vejam as temperaturas na Europa Central, agora ao final da tarde:

Viena -11ºC
Arredores de Viena -15ºC
Kracóvia, Polónia -19ºC
Budapeste, Hungria -14ºC
Praga, Republica Checa -12ºC
Bratislava, Eslováquia -15ºC

Somem os -17ºC de Burgos. E os nevões.

Nem dá para acreditar.
Pois são cotas baixas, tipo 200-300 metros.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 12:40)

Munique






Espanha






Alemanha

Galeria de fotos


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Dez 2009 às 12:48)

Pelo menos quanto às duas últimas, estou sem palavras...


----------



## iceworld (21 Dez 2009 às 12:57)

Ontem falei com um amigo que esta em St. Morritz ( Suiça) que me comentava que o frio é terrível tendo atingido esta semana os -25º


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 16:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Galeria de fotos



A neve pode causar muitos transtornos, mas é um fenómeno que proporciona imagens magníficas.

Mais algumas:

Londres






Bucareste






Veneza






Paris





Mais em: Galeria de fotos: O mau tempo pelo mundo


----------



## irpsit (21 Dez 2009 às 19:22)

Sim, imagens brutais!

Agora imaginem o choque que aquela gente vai ter.
Depois de uma semana a -10ºC ou menos, as temperaturas vão começar a subir até aos 10ºC.

Ainda devem dar uns brutais nevões durante umas horas, antes de passar a chuva forte que sentimos em Portugal, devido à massa tropical que a esta altura já vai na França! E nem quero imaginar como vai ser toda zona ver chuva torrencial a cair em cima da neve e congelar, antes de derreter tudo!

Está a ser um Dezembro de contrastes fantásticos.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

Um semana muito fria e seca na Europa (a excepção é o Mediterrâneo Oriental):


----------



## FTerroso (22 Dez 2009 às 21:53)

Breve colocarei fotos de Chamonix-Mont Blanc e uma imensa quantidade de neve que tinha por la. Cheguei la ao meio-dia e as 18hs começou a nevar forte e so parou as 02hs! 8 horas de queda de neve forte. Foi espetacular!!

No dia anterior saí aqui de Clermont Ferrand as 06hs indo para Genebra e em todo o caminho de 380Km as terras estavam cobertas de neve. Foi impressionante, nunca tinha visto tanto branco na minha frente! A viagem foi perigosa pois tinha muito gelo na estrada mas correu tudo bem.


----------



## J.S. (22 Dez 2009 às 22:59)

Well, since 17 december it has snowed every day and it will be a one week snowcover tommorow and probably till saturday. Long time since we have had that in december! 
Most snow fell on sunday (pictures), with first a regular snowband and then very heavy snowshowers. Thursday 17th and yesterday evening (when I went to my weatherstation close to the place where you see the car in the pictures). Heavy snowfall, I had difficulty obtaining my data in the field from my weahterstation. Snow cover maxed at 9 cm. Now 4-5 cm.
It is not that cold anymore. yesterday temperature again dropped during the day to -5,1C and then rose to 1 C! Today it was 1-2 C during the day. Nevertheless Td is below zero so virtually no thaw. White christmas seems very likely now. If not here, than certainly elsewehere in The Netherlands. But the NW and Southeast have no snow anymore (hard thaw or had not much snowfall at all).


Middelburg, Holanda 20-12-2009. Tiro com o Panasonic G1 14-45mm






Nordeste do Middelburg







Bicicleta, no centro da minha cidade (Middelburg)


----------



## stormy (22 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

J.S. disse:


> Well, since 17 december it has snowed every day and it will be a one week snowcover tommorow and probably till saturday. Long time since we have had that in december!
> Most snow fell on sunday (pictures), with first a regular snowband and then very heavy snowshowers. Thursday 17th and yesterday evening (when I went to my weatherstation close to the place where you see the car in the pictures). Heavy snowfall, I had difficulty obtaining my data in the field from my weahterstation. Snow cover maxed at 9 cm. Now 4-5 cm.
> It is not that cold anymore. yesterday temperature again dropped during the day to -5,1C and then rose to 1 C! Today it was 1-2 C during the day. Nevertheless Td is below zero so virtually no thaw. White christmas seems very likely now. If not here, than certainly elsewehere in The Netherlands. But the NW and Southeast have no snow anymore (hard thaw or had not much snowfall at all).
> 
> ...



boas fotos
não é muito usual nevar tanto num pais de tao forte influencia atlantica....esta estrada fria foi mesmo muito forte...agora vem o calor


----------



## J.S. (23 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

Hmmm...não e totalemente verdade. Temos cada 5-10 anos cobertura > 50 dias com neve. Neve esta muito normal entre novembre e abril.

Desde 2001 (uma epoca muito quente!):
2001: 6 cm
2002: 4 cm
2003: 23 cm (mais que agora)
2004: 15 cm (fevreiro e mars)
2005 : 11 cm (mars, outras partes do pais 53 cm)
2006: 15 cm 
2007: 8 cm
2008: 11 cm
2009: 9 cm.

Portanto: e nada especial. 

Edit: In short a friend of mine (meteorologist) added this info. Since 1901 there have been 44 periods with a longer duration with consecutive snowcover. So this happens every 2-3 years. As I said: nothing special. Amounts (see above) are for my city, so what you see in that sense is nothing special either. I like it of course. What is special is that the climate has changed a lot since 1988 (jump of 1 C). So snow has become less frequent. I remember winters, like 1979, where we had 58 days with snowcover. Which still is far from a record, but nice anyway.

Atlantic climate...nope. Not really, not continental that is clear! It is somewhere in between. Don't forget winter average can be < -3. December. january and february can all have temperature (well) below -5,0 C as and average. This means average daytime max of -3 and average daytime minimum -11 C. You won't find this at all in any Atlantic climate. No place below 1000 m in Iberia will ever come close to these values. England and Scotland are much warmer. You do find them in Denmark, Netherlands, parts of Belgium and Germany. Even in the balmy years since 1988 we still had daytime minima of -20 to -25 C every 4-5 years. Etcetc. This has got everything to do with: a northern lattitude. so now we even don't need high pressure north of us. Low to the south of us do the trick quite well. We have no sea to the east of us. We do have some baltic influences with NE winds. But from Moscow till us there is only land..

Thanks for the compliments!



stormy disse:


> boas fotos
> não é muito usual nevar tanto num pais de tao forte influencia atlantica....esta estrada fria foi mesmo muito forte...agora vem o calor


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

J.S. disse:


> Hmmm...não e totalemente verdade. Temos cada 5-10 anos cobertura > 50 dias com neve. Neve esta muito normal entre novembre e abril.
> 
> Desde 2001 (uma epoca muito quente!):
> 2001: 6 cm
> ...



é como certas partes de portugal, o SW e quase todo o litoral lisboa-sagres, em que o clima é tao suave que se encontra na fronteira entre o mediterraneo e o macronesico
o algarve tem um clima tambem muito quente sendo equiparavel ao de malta, sul da sicilia, etc mas já é menos ameno apresentando extremos mais acentuados, plo menos no barrocal, tal como a peninsula de setubal e a area norte da bacia do sado


----------



## J.S. (23 Dez 2009 às 22:36)

stormy disse:


> é como certas partes de portugal, o SW e quase todo o litoral lisboa-sagres, em que o clima é tao suave que se encontra na fronteira entre o mediterraneo e o macronesico
> o algarve tem um clima tambem muito quente sendo equiparavel ao de malta, sul da sicilia, etc mas já é menos ameno apresentando extremos mais acentuados, plo menos no barrocal, tal como a peninsula de setubal e a area norte da bacia do sado



Obrigadinho pela explicação. Mas conheço "o nosso clima" bem, penso eu. Para mim a parte mais interessante de Portugal fica no Vale do Guadiana no verão. A região entre Moura, Sobral de Adiça e Barrancos que regista temperaturas muito altas! Tambem Bragança, com invernos que são tipica pela meseta norte em Espanha e partes de Tras-os-Montes.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

*Forte tempête de foehn sur la Suisse*

Une forte tempête de foehn a balayé la Suisse. Les vents ont commencé à souffler au nord des Alpes et ont continué à réchauffer l'atmosphère avec vigueur. De l'autre côté du Gothard et du Simplon, le foehn s'est déchaîné. Quelques dommages matériels ont été rapportés.
Des vents à plus de 145 km/h ont été enregistrés au Glacier des Diablerets (VD). En plaine, la vallée de la Reuss, dans le canton d'Uri, a aussi été frappée. Les bourrasques ont atteint 140,4 km/h à Altdorf et 143,2 à Isleten. Dans le chef-lieu uranais, la police a dû fermer plusieurs rues durant la nuit à la suite de divers incidents, telles des tuiles arrachées.
En Suisse romande, Oron-la-Ville a enregistré une pointe à 93,6 km/h. Si le foehn a baissé d'intensité en cours de journée mardi, une nouvelle tempête était attendue pour le 24 décembre, soit dix ans après l'ouragan Lothard, qui avait fait de très gros dégâts.
Les vents forts en altitude ont donné lieu à de très importants déplacements de neige. Les accumulations cassantes de neige soufflée recouvrent souvent de la neige ancienne meuble et peuvent se décrocher facilement. De nombreuses avalanches principalement petites se sont déjà déclenchées spontanément et d'autres ont été déclenchées.

CATastrophes NATurelles


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2009 às 22:37)

*Chuva força deslocamento de 500 pessoas na Itália*

As fortes chuvas que caem na Itália forçaram a evacuação de mil pessoas nas últimas horas nas regiões de Ligúria e Toscana (centro-norte), ao passo que em Veneza a maré subiu e alagou 58% da cidade.
Segundo a Defesa Civil, a chuva que atinge a província de La Spezia, na região de Ligúria, causaram deslizamentos de terra e a cheia do rio Magra, obrigando 500 habitantes dos povoados de Cafaggio, Fiumaretta e Bocca Di Magra a deixarem suas casas. O mau tempo também provocou o fechamento da estrada Viareggio-Pisa, onde a terra de uma encosta veio abaixo.
Na Toscana, as enchentes provocadas pela chuva da última noite obrigaram cerca de 500 moradores de Santa Maria al Colle e 30 de Vecchiano a saírem de casa. Na província de Pisa, a Defesa Civil teve que resgatar com helicópteros cerca de 40 pessoas nas aldeias de Migliarino e Nodica.
Já em Veneza, a maré encheu na noite passada, inundando 58% da cidade.

EPA


----------



## irpsit (27 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

Aqui vai o seguimento (espectacular) das últimas duas semanas:

12 neve fraca, 2ºC a 3ºC
13 neve fraca, -1ºC a 0ºC
14 nublado, -4ºC a -2ºC
15 pouco nublado, -5ºC a 0ºC
16 neve, -3ºC a -2ºC
17 neve, -4ºC a -2ºC
18 nublado, -6ºC a -2ºC
19 neve forte, -7ºC a -3ºC
20 neve forte, -12ºC a -5ºC
21 pouco nublado, -11ºC a -6ºC
22 pouco nublado, -7ºC a -2ºC
23 nublado, 0ºC a 6ºC
24 chuva fraca, 3ºC a 11ºC
25 chuva fraca, 5ºC a 11ºC
26 pouco nublado, 1ºC a 6ºC

Sigo com +0.4ºC, céu agora encoberto.


----------



## J.S. (27 Dez 2009 às 09:56)

*Outra vez: um "member" do ensemble ate -30 C na Holanda*

2,5 semanas atras fui -31,8C. Mas esta quase certo: outra periodo bastante frio na holanda...Vamos a ver.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

Boa noite! Encontro-me em Munique, a postar via telemóvel! Por aqui o ceu encontra-se encoberto, o vento sopra moderado e cai graupel, esporadicamente! Ainda há restos de neve e gelo nos pontos mais abrigados da cidade! Uma bonita noite de Inverno!


----------



## J.S. (27 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

*Novos ensembles do ECMWF para Holanda: ainda mais frio*

mas aqui, no foro "weerwoord" ha grande discuções sobre o ECMWF modelo agora. Porque GFS e totalmente diferente! A causa??? Os amadores e as profesionalistas não estão certo...Porque esta grande diferença? Não so o operational run, mas tambem nos ensembles a diferença esta GRANDE...
A um lado, o ECMWF previsa uma golpe de frio, com varias opções com Tmin entre -20 e -25 C. Esta bastante frio para ca. GFS: nada de isso, meu amigo! Temperaturas? Normal (entre -2 e +5 C)....????? Vamos a ver, outra vez.


----------



## irpsit (27 Dez 2009 às 23:06)

Sigo com 1º, céu limpo. Temperatura máxima 3ºC.
O AA já parece dar sinais de estar a querer repetir aquilo que ocorreu em Dezembro...
Veremos se se estabelece por estes lados nos próximos dias...

Lá para dia 6 poderemos ver o frio severo novamente na Europa.
Isto se o Joe Bastardi e os modelos ECMWF não falharem, que acho que não vão...

Será que vou de novo abaixo dos -10ºC??


----------



## J.S. (27 Dez 2009 às 23:38)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com 1º, céu limpo. Temperatura máxima 3ºC.
> O AA já parece dar sinais de estar a querer repetir aquilo que ocorreu em Dezembro...
> Veremos se se estabelece por estes lados nos próximos dias...
> 
> ...



A diferença e que esta vez, o Luftmassengrenze (uma fronteira entre dois masas de aire muito diferente com grande diferenças entre 30-60 km) podera estar (bem) norte de Austria...Isto e o "problema" aqui na Holanda...Luftmassengrenze sobre nos, ao sul o talvez ao norte.... Austria esta mais ao sul, portanto mais quente nestas situações. Mas nada esta certo....


----------



## bisnaga33 (28 Dez 2009 às 10:11)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

bom dia pessoal  sigo por cambridge(londres) e estao 5 graus o que posso contar a nivel de tempo  durante esta semana


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2009 às 12:58)

*Avalanches já fizeram sete mortos nos Alpes italianos*

Pelo menos sete pessoas morreram domingo numa série de avalanches nos Alpes italianos. Só num dos incidentes, em Trentino, morreram seis pessoas, incluindo quatro elementos das equipas de resgate. As autoridades criticam os turistas

Segundo as últimas informações, a avalanche no vale de Lasties, região de Trentino, matou pelo menos seis pessoas. Quatro das vítimas são socorristas que tinham partido em busca de um casal de Udine (nordeste de Itália) que também pereceu no desastre.

Também nos Alpes italianos, um avalanche vitimou um rapaz alemão de 12 anos, em Solda. Outro adolescente germânico encontra-se internado em Bolzano.

O responsável nacional da Protecção Civil italiana, Guido Bertolaso, criticou os turistas por não respeitarem os avisos e as regras de utilização das pistas de esqui, responsabilizando estes pela morte dos quatro socorristas de Trentino.

As montanhas do norte de Itália encontram-se sob alerta de risco muito elevado de avalanche devido à intensa queda de neve dos últimos dias e a subida da temperatura.

SOL com agências


----------



## irpsit (29 Dez 2009 às 06:02)

Por aqui, continua céu limpo e sigo com *-2.0ºC*.


----------



## irpsit (29 Dez 2009 às 06:53)

Pelo menos gostava de contar com uma vaga de frio semelhante da de Dezembro 96 - Janeiro 97, que foi algo histórica. Em Viena e em Colónia, as mínimas chegaram aos -20ºC e as máximas chegaram aos -12ºC. Até em Veneza, a mínima chegou aos -9ºC. Podes ver um relato detalhado do seguimento de cada dia, na Alemanha, aqui (em inglês): http://www.synopvis.co.uk/weather/winter.html

*Ondas de frio mais marcantes dos últimos 55 anos:* 
Normalmente elas chegam aos -10ºC a -13ºC
Por vezes ultrapassam a barreira dos -15ºC e chegam mesmo aos -20ºC!!

Dez 2009: -12ºC 
Jan 2009: -9ºC 
Jan 2006: -13ºC
Jan 2004: -11ºC
Jan 2003: -11ºC

Fev 1998: -11ºC
Dez 1996: -18ºC**
Fev 1996: -13ºC
Jan 1993: -14ºC*
Fev 1991: -13ºC

Fev 1987: -16ºC*
Fev 1986: -14ºC*
Jan 1985: -19ºC**
Jan 1981: -13ºC
Jan 1980: -13ºC

Jan 1979: -12ºC
Fev 1978: -13ºC
Dez 1975: -11ºC

Dez 1969: -14ºC*
Jan 1968: -14ºC*
Jan 1966: -13ºC
Dez 1963: -16ºC*
Fev 1963: -18ºC**
Dez 1961: -13ºC
Jan 1961: -13ºC
Jan 1961: -14ºC*
Jan 1960: -12ºC

Jan 1957: -14ºC
Fev 1956: -18ºC**
Jan 1954: -18ºC**

Fev 1929: -25ºC*** (recorde século)



J.S. disse:


> A diferença e que esta vez, o Luftmassengrenze (uma fronteira entre dois masas de aire muito diferente com grande diferenças entre 30-60 km) podera estar (bem) norte de Austria...Isto e o "problema" aqui na Holanda...Luftmassengrenze sobre nos, ao sul o talvez ao norte.... Austria esta mais ao sul, portanto mais quente nestas situações. Mas nada esta certo....


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2009 às 13:13)

_Dzień dobry!_

Por Poznań, na Polonia, ceu muito nublado e *0C* de temperatura. Vento fraco e bastante gelo nos solos! 

Preve-se que amanha ja neve!


*[Perdoem-me a falta de acentos mas os teclados de ca sao ligeiramente diferentes dos portugueses]*


----------



## irpsit (29 Dez 2009 às 15:33)

Sigo com *1.8º* após Min de *-2.0ºC* e Max de *3.1ºC*.
Céu encoberto, vento moderado de SE e algum frio.
A mancha de precipitação que passou em Portugal aproxima-se daqui.



Gilmet disse:


> _Dzień dobry!_
> 
> Por Poznań, na Polonia, ceu muito nublado e *0C* de temperatura. Vento fraco e bastante gelo nos solos!
> 
> ...


----------



## FTerroso (29 Dez 2009 às 19:13)

Por aqui sigo com agradaveis 12° mas a previsao ja diz que um "bom frio" esta para chegar nesse fim de semana e junto vem a neve novamente. Vamos ver no que vai dar.

abraços


----------



## irpsit (29 Dez 2009 às 19:43)

Que diferença de temperatura!
Por aqui sigo com *1.2ºC* e chove misturado com neve.
A temperatura está relativamente estável.

Amanhã e depois, ainda se prevê que suba a temperatura (com o fluxo de oeste que passa aí na França) mas depois a previsão é para o frio enregelante!



FTerroso disse:


> Por aqui sigo com agradaveis 12° mas a previsao ja diz que um "bom frio" esta para chegar nesse fim de semana e junto vem a neve novamente. Vamos ver no que vai dar.
> 
> abraços


----------



## FTerroso (30 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

Pois é, muita diferença mesmo.

Agora sao 01:18, faz 10° e chove.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Dez 2009 às 05:51)

O frio na Escandinávia , nesta altura do ano ,é perfeitamente normal.
Mas este frio ,sobretudo na Suécia e mesmo no sul  da Noruega
já não será tão normal assim:







[/URL][/IMG]

Este ano , não há dúvida que "Habemos" Inverno, em muita  Europa.
E ele, ainda agora começou...


----------



## irpsit (30 Dez 2009 às 07:49)

Continua a nossa diferença.
1.4ºC céu encoberto. Mínima de 0.7ºC.



FTerroso disse:


> Pois é, muita diferença mesmo.
> 
> Agora sao 01:18, faz 10° e chove.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2009 às 13:04)

Anomalias da temperatura:



Uma semana quente a Sul e fria a Norte.


----------



## irpsit (30 Dez 2009 às 18:45)

Por aqui, por Viena, o tempo continua "quente" e céu encoberto.
Mínima de 0.7ºC, Máxima de 4.5ºC, Sigo com 2.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (30 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

N_Fig disse:


> Anomalias da temperatura:
> 
> 
> 
> Uma semana quente a Sul e fria a Norte.



Onde consigo estas cartas?


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2009 às 22:42)

Eis que descobri que a minha familia de acolhimento tem um sensor de temperatura!!

---

*Extremos de Hoje:* [POZNAN - Polonia]

Temperatura Minima: *-4,2C*
Temperatura Maxima: *-1,4C*

Dia marcado por um agradavel nevao!

---

Actualmente sigo com *-2,0C* e ceu nublado.


----------



## irpsit (31 Dez 2009 às 08:10)

Vais delirar em breve então.
Os modelos colocam o frio a chegar à Europa de dia 2 em diante, mas em especial depois de dia 6 as temperaturas começam a chegar aos -12ºC em grande parte da Europa central!! E como o AA estará em larga medida ao norte, em alguns dias são previstas entradas de humidade e nevões.

Sigo por Viena, ainda com "calor", e 4.5ºC, céu encoberto, após mínima de 1ºC.




Gilmet disse:


> Eis que descobri que a minha familia de acolhimento tem um sensor de temperatura!!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2009 às 13:29)

Pedro disse:


> Onde consigo estas cartas?



http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/


----------



## irpsit (31 Dez 2009 às 15:08)

Sigo em Viena com 6.5ºC

Minima 1.7, Maxima 7.0
Aguaceiros fracos de chuva.

O frio ainda não chegou à Europa Central....


----------



## Lemine (31 Dez 2009 às 19:49)

Feliz Ano Novo a todos forum 
http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## irpsit (31 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

Igualmente  e Feliz Entradas a todos também!

Sigo em Viena, noite calma, nublada, e 4ºC.

Mas por daqui uns dias deveremos estar todos congelados.
Os modelos apontam para temperaturas entre os -2ºC e -11ºC para Viena, mas mais incrível é que quase todos colocam -15ºC ou mesmo -20ºC na maioria da Alemanha para vários dias da próxima semana.
Podia dizer "estão loucos" mas a situação é a repetição da vaga de frio de Dezembro.
E o mais curioso é preverem a recurrência deste padrão de novo em Fevereiro.



Lemine disse:


> Feliz Ano Novo a todos forum
> http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------

